# Looking for TTC buddies



## Freyja92

Hi! I'm brand new to the site, I've suffered two miscarriages and after 6 months I'm ready to start trying again! I just would like some friends to talk to and symptom spot and just talk! Wanna be friends? :) shoot me a message!


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm in! Sorry for your losses! Hope it doesn't take too long x


----------



## ladyapril777

Sorry for your losses. I recently suffered a loss on March 3rd, and I am trying to convince my rainbow baby as well, I would love to be buddies ( I am currently in the two week wait 5 DPO) AF is due on May 3rd


----------



## ladyapril777

6dpo today, symptoms are sore boobs, bloated, hungry and tired.. are you ladies in the two week wait?


----------



## MrsHudson

I hope I can join! I had a loss back in November and we're planning to ttc in July. It's so hard to think about at the same time.

I'm sorry for all the losses here. It's such a hard thing to go through. Hugs.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies. Can I join? I had a miscarriage mid March. It was even more devastating as we had a scan at 8 weeks and all was healthy but the baby died a few days later.

We're TTC again straight away. My husband was more concerned about trying again, for fear it could happen again. But I know we'll feel the same if we wait a year or try now. 

I had a miscarriage before I had my daughter but this time it was so much more upsetting.

How are you all doing? I've just finished my first period since miscarriage, so ready to try again.


----------



## MrsD140810

Sorry, I forgot to say sorry for all your losses. It's such a devastating time but makes us stronger. x


----------



## ladyapril777

MrsD140810 said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join? I had a miscarriage mid March. It was even more devastating as we had a scan at 8 weeks and all was healthy but the baby died a few days later.
> 
> We're TTC again straight away. My husband was more concerned about trying again, for fear it could happen again. But I know we'll feel the same if we wait a year or try now.
> 
> I had a miscarriage before I had my daughter but this time it was so much more upsetting.
> 
> How are you all doing? I've just finished my first period since miscarriage, so ready to try again.

I'm so sorry for your loss! Similar thing happened to me... I saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks.. then at 11.5 weeks, I had some slight bleeding so I went to the E.R... found out that I had a MMC, and my baby had passed away at 8 weeks..( only 1 week after I saw the heartbeat)had to have a D&C.. I was completely devastated.. my heart goes out to you ladies, because I know how painful it is.. I wasn't sure if I wanted to try again.. but felt like the best way to honor my baby's memory.. was to try again. So don't give up ladies! Our angel babies are smiling down on us and would want us to be happy


----------



## MrsHudson

Similar for me as well. I had my us at 8+6 and my baby passed the very next day. Didn't find out until I was 12 weeks.


----------



## ladyapril777

Well I am 10 dpo today, got sore boobs, dizzy, very hungry, hot flashes, and a big wave of nausea this morning... so I'll be testing about May 3rd or 4.. that's when AF is due.. I'm not going to hold my breath though, I don't think I'm going to get a BFP this cycle..


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, sorry for all your losses.

I'm TTC my second. I had a MMC in january, baby was fine at the 12 week scan then at 14 weeks had some brown spotting and was scanned and baby had no heartbeat and only measured 1 day bigger than at previous scan.

We started trying again as soon as the mc bleeding stopped but I don't think I ovulated that month, and I've had 3 periods since then. No luck yet. I think I'm right around o day here but I got bored of my OPKs and my daughter has stopped sleeping so temping has been hit and miss.


----------



## MrsD140810

So sorry to hear about your losses ladies. How devastating. With my daughter, I used to find scans reassuring, thinking that everything will be fine from now on. Now I won't. Life seems so cruel that you can have a scan and everything be fine, then it all goes wrong. Especially at 12 weeks annio, so sorry to hear that. 

I've just finished my first period since miscarriage and we will be trying again this month.

I think the biggest thing this time is that we're going to try and not get too emotionally involved in the beginning to protect ourselves (easier said than done). I don't want to start thinking ahead to due date, or get excited at all. When it does happen we're going to try and take each day as it comes and not get excited after a successful scan. I have no idea how we will manage it but need to in order to protect our feelings incase the worst happens again. 

Also, I'm worried I'm going to be panicking that I will lose the baby again. I need to try so hard not to be a nervous wreck. Just take each day as it comes and remember what will be will be. 

It's such a difficult thing to go through. I'm envious of mums who have babies no problem and can enjoy their pregnancies with no worries at all!


----------



## karoolia

Hi Ladies, 

This group seems to be growing. I'm sorry to see so many who have suffered losses, but I'm grateful to know I'm not alone. 

I found out I had a missed miscarriage on April 20th. I should have been 10 weeks, but baby stopped growing at 8. I had a D&C the next day. Now we are waiting for me to heal before trying again, but we want to jump back in asap. Speaking of which waiting to BD is driving me nuts. I only spotted for a couple of days, but my OB said to wait 4 weeks, I'm hoping he revises that at my follow up on Monday. 

MrsD I can really relate to your feelings. I was very nervous throughout my pregnancy and now that I have had a loss I have no idea how I'll manage to get through another one. Last time I made a point not to get too attached and had a feeling something wasn't right so I wasn't surprised when we got the news, but now I kind of regret not being more excited when I had the chance. Not sure how I'll feel next time.


----------



## ricschick

Hi ladies I'm so sorry for your loses! 
I've had a mmc and I'm having a D&C on Wednesday. I should have been around 10 weeks but after 3 long weeks and 3 scans found that baby hadn't developed. I'm hoping to ttc straight away.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls, so sorry to hear about your losses. :cry:

I just had my d&c on Friday. :nope: This is my third loss now so I'm being sent to the recurrent miscarriage clinic for testing. 

I hope this thread is lucky and we all get our rainbows soon.


----------



## emptybc

I am also TTC after loss. I had a D and C in September and have since had 3 chemical pregnancies. It can often be lonely, and I would love to be able to talk to people.


----------



## karoolia

emptybc we're all ears. I have learned a lot lately. One very important lesson being that it is important to reach out to others who have been there.


----------



## emptybc

I am so glad to know that I am not alone. Not that I am glad you all have had loss, but as I'm sure you know, it is lonely. I think that has been the hardest part. My husband is so positive (which I love about him), and it makes it hard when I get so sad and down. I feel like people think I should just move on. I try to not think about it too much, but there are times where it is all I can think about. I just wonder, "Why me?" Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## ricschick

My husband is very positive too but it's nice as he says things happen for a reason which I do believe too but just wish it hadn't happened to me. But it will all be over tomorrow and hopefully can move on quickly with ttc. 
Where's everyone else in their cycles ? X


----------



## MrsD140810

I completely agree emptybc. It is such a lonely time. As much as people want to help and say the right thing, they just don't understand. No matter how much I try to explain, people don't get it unless they've been through it themselves. Also, people just don't talk openly about miscarriage so it is such a lonely thing to happen. I often think "why me". I honestly didn't think this would happen to me again as I feel like I've had more than my fair share of upset. My dad had an affair when I was 16, my mum died of cancer when I was 18. Then I had a miscarriage before having my daughter. To have another miscarriage and to have to go through it all again, without my mum, was so difficult. I'm blessed in lots of other ways. Friends, family, husband and my little girl. But I have had many a "why me" moment. As we're TTC again, I can't help but think what went wrong last time. I know deep down it wasn't my fault but can't help but think if there was anything I did / didn't do.


----------



## ladyapril777

Well got my stupid AF today, so looks like I'll be trying again this month.. what methods or supplements is everyone trying this month?


----------



## karoolia

Sorry to hear ladyapril. I don't have much to offer in terms of methods for right now. 

I'm in limbo land. I did a pregnancy test last night just to see if the HCG was going down (I know, stupid thing to do) and it was still a blaring positive. I was hoping my body would regulate quickly, but I guess it will probably take some time.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck with your procedure today Ricschick, hope everything goes as well as it can under the circumstances. :hugs:

Sorry about AF ladyapril. I'm not able to try yet (only 5 days out from d&c) but I've started taking indole3carbinol again. My naturopathic doctor gave this to me 3 weeks before I got pregnant with DS and since that's my only pregnancy that stuck I thought why not? I think it's supposed to increase progesterone and decrease estrogen or something...

Sorry about your test karoolia, I have been afraid to test too for that reason. The only time we don't want to see a BFP...

At this point I am hoping for a March or April baby.


----------



## karoolia

I forgot ricschic's procedure was today. Good luck! My D&C was textbook with a very easy recovery. Hoping for the same for you. It is an awful thing to have to do, but I felt like I could begin to heal afterwards. 

Fit_Mama I know I shouldn't have tested, I just wanted an idea of where I was at. My OB doesn't test HCG levels. I didn't expect it to be at 0 yet, but was hoping for a faint line at least. I want to start TTC again asap, but don't want to be wondering if a bfp is real or not. I think I'll probably test again in a week or so. I am also hoping for a March or April baby now.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry ladyapril that af came I hope it's your month! 

Thanks karoolia & fitmama it's went well I'm hardly bleeding which is good but a little tender but that's fine. 
Sorry your test was still so positive! It's so frustrating as all we want to do is to just get on with it! I'm planning on testing too as I want to no where my bodies at so I no when to expect af or ov. 
Wow o really never thought this would happen to me either and it's such a sad thing to go through and so disappointing but I have to count my blessings as we have 5 beautiful children without a hiccup.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies is it ok if i jump in? First of all, ss for all your losses. :( 

I had a miscarriage back in September and immediately started trying again since. I've suffered from infertility for a while, my first want a problem but it took 2 years and fertility drugs for my baby girl. 
#3 was a surprise but we weren't preventing for 2 years so... you could say it took 2 years for #3. I miscarried at 10 weeks. Had bleeding so they sent me to get a scan and the heartbeat was 140, then a few days later i begged for another scan because i just didn't feel pregnant anymore and my hunch was correct, and that night i completed the miscarriage naturally.. I'm currently on my 3rd cycle of clomid and in limbo because I'm on cd30 (2 to 3 days late now) and yesterday my rest was bfn... tired of limbo!


----------



## karoolia

Welcome darling queen, you can most certainly join. I feel so strange as more people join this thread, happy to have more people to relate to, but sad that they need to be here. I'm sorry you're in limbo land. It really is the worst. Hopefully you'll either get a bfp soon or start a fresh cycle. 

Ricschick - I'm glad to hear you are doing well! I was really surprised, by how little bleeding I had. After that day I only had some very minor spotting afterwards. Hopefully it will be the same for you. My OB did warn me that a lot of his patients are fine for a few days and then have some bleeding so be prepared in case that happens. Do you plan to start trying again right away? I think we are going to wait until I have af. I don't really want to, but DH is nervous to try before it happens.


----------



## emptybc

So sorry darling queen. I know how awful it is. The waiting game can make you crazy. I think it might be the worst part. I just said bye to af so now I'm back in the month long cycle that we all go through. I try to live my normal day to day life but lately I feel as though I live from period to ovulation to hope and then disappointment. This month I am really trying to not think about it so much.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome darling queen I hope this is your month and you get a bfp! Do you normally get a early bfp? You might of ov a boy later maybe? Xx

Karoolia I'm not really sure what to do for the best?! We were advised to wait to first af but I think that is just for dating purposes but was told no sex for 2 weeks to make sure all had heeled which is fine as I'd hate to fall within that time as I'd be paranoid that my body wouldn't be ready. I think once the hcg has gone down il see how I feel. I did a test this morning and blaring positive! Boooo so il text again Sunday I think xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Welcome darlingqueen but so sorry to have to be here. Hope you get your rainbow soon!!

Glad your procedure went well ricschick. And that is amazing that you had five children before ever having a loss - you are a rockstar!!

Karoolia I wish my doc had told me what yours did...I had only very minimal spotting and sometimes nothing at all, then suddenly the other day I started bleeding quite heavily out of nowhere. Now it's tapered off to light bleeding but the heavy stuff sure made me appreciate how spoiled I am to have light periods.

Ladyapril have you ever tried the sperm meets egg plan? DH and I used it for two cycles (DS and the chemical) and I got pregnant both times.

We're going to wait one period before trying again too. I got pregnant right after my chemical with no period in between and then had my recent MMC, so I'm paranoid about not waiting now. After my first MMC we waited one cycle and then I conceived DS right away so I'm going back to what worked before.


----------



## karoolia

Sorry about the bleeding Fit_Mama! Ya, he said that happens to about half of his patients so he always warns people not to get scared. 

I just downloaded the Sperm meets Egg plan book! I think that is essentially what we did to get pregnant before, we just hadn't read the plan and were just BDing away haha. 

I have always had pretty easy periods too. I'm kind of scared for the first one post miscarriage. My aunt told me it may be pretty brutal. 

We keep going back and forth on waiting or not DH really thinks we should wait, but I have such a strong urge to try again. It's so frustrating. I don't want to get stuck wondering if I'm pregnant or if it is just lingering HCG though.


----------



## ricschick

It's so tricky isn't it to no what to do for the best! Il just see how it goes.


----------



## ladyapril777

karoolia said:


> Sorry about the bleeding Fit_Mama! Ya, he said that happens to about half of his patients so he always warns people not to get scared.
> 
> I just downloaded the Sperm meets Egg plan book! I think that is essentially what we did to get pregnant before, we just hadn't read the plan and were just BDing away haha.
> 
> I have always had pretty easy periods too. I'm kind of scared for the first one post miscarriage. My aunt told me it may be pretty brutal.
> 
> We keep going back and forth on waiting or not DH really thinks we should wait, but I have such a strong urge to try again. It's so frustrating. I don't want to get stuck wondering if I'm pregnant or if it is just lingering HCG though.

I'm going to be trying the SMEP plan this month! But I am going to do a few modifications.. both of my fertility apps ovia and FF both gave me a fertile period lasting from May 14-19th so my goal is to try to do it every single day of that lol.. I'm gonna be exhausted &#128553;


----------



## emptybc

Have any of you been told to take more folic acid? I was also told to take baby aspirin. I have had three miscarriages before I started the routine and haven't gotten pregnant yet. I am hoping it works.


----------



## karoolia

emptybc I know there are lots of ladies on here who are taking baby aspirin, I haven't though. I'm hoping it works for you!

ladyapril - when we got pregnant last time I was really into BDing so we did it a lot and DH started to complain about his abs getting sore haha. If he survived I'm sure you will. 

As for me, I was bad and took another pregnancy test today, but the good news is my line seems to be fading! It is still clearly there. I would be hopping around feeling excited if I were TTC, but it has definitely gotten fainter. Kind of looks like the first BFP I got last time. I am taking this as good news!


----------



## ricschick

emptybc I was told to take 5mg of folic acid but that was at my booking in appointment before the mmc but that was due to my bmi being slightly higher and she said that my body will obsorb the 5mg tablet better so im planning on still taking those. I don't no about baby asprin.

karoolia great news! must be dropping now then mine too was slightly lighter this morning too, clearly still positive but lighter.:happydance:
hopefully we can all get a bfp together!:hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yes hoping we all get to be bump buddies!!! &#128077;

Karoolia my first AF after my first MMC was light and exactly the same as my regular periods so you may be lucky like that too! I have heard of people having really heavy periods after but this wasn't my experience. I didn't bleed *that* much heavier than usual with my chemical either.

Bleeding has stopped again here, hopefully it's done.

I am curious about baby aspirin myself so I'm going to ask when I go to the miscarriage clinic. Because I had a healthy baby not long ago my gyno just says to keep doing what I'm doing until I get a pregnancy that sticks, so who knows. :shrug:

Is anyone else having baby's remains tested? The doc who did my d&c offered since this isn't my first loss. She suspects a chromosome abnormality. They tested my first angel but I didn't even get the results back until I was already 14 weeks pregnant with DS, so not hugely helpful.


----------



## karoolia

Good to know Fit_Mama! I'm hoping I get lucky. I honestly thought everyone got a terrible AF post miscarriage so I'm glad to hear there is a shot at an easier time. 

I have tried researching the baby aspirin thing, but haven't gotten much info. My DH is a family doctor and he doesn't understand why OBs are recommending it (Although I keep telling him he is useless for all this stuff anyway). 

We didn't have the remains tested. The OB told us we could, but it would cost a lot and would likely just say chromosomal abnormality. They did do a basic pathology test, but in the materials they tested there weren't even any fetal remains, which freaked me out at first until the OB explained that they only take a sample.

If I have more miscarriages I'll probably want to do more testing, but hopefully that won't happen at all or at least not until we move back to Canada where everything won't be so expensive. Waiting for the D&C bills to roll in has been so stressful!

We're away for the weekend right now in Ontario (yay Canada!) while my DH writes an exam. He made me promise to leave my pregnancy tests at home so I wouldn't obsess. I am so tempted to go buy some here to see if it has turned negative yet. I feel like an addict going cold turkey!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies. How is everyone doing? Hope you've all had a good weekend? I've just started the really long and slow two week wait. Anyone else? X


----------



## emptybc

I hope you all are doing well. Those of you in your two week wait- try to relax and not stress. Remember it only makes things worse. I know that is the worst advise ever. I always hate it when people tell me that, but I know that its true. :winkwink: I am in the fun part- TTC. LOL! Hope you all are good. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck MrsD, hope your 2ww passes quickly and you get your BFP!!

I am jealous empty, I wish we were ready to try again!!

Hope your weekend in Canada was nice Karoolia! Ugh, that must be a huge culture shock (so to speak) to get billed for your d&c! Mine was stressful because I had to go in as an "add on" meaning it wasn't guaranteed that I'd even get the d&c that day (even after waiting several hours) and they kept going around and sending people home...but thankfully they fit me in. I told DH the only consolation was at least we wouldn't be getting a bill, I can't imagine!

Yeah if we'd had to pay for the testing I wouldn't have done it either. I'm sure you'll get your rainbow next Karoolia, even though I just had two back to back losses it really isn't the norm and is probably because of my age. (I'll be 37 in two days). After my first loss we waited one cycle and then got pregnant with DS right away.

Kind of a rough weekend around here, first DS got a double ear infection, and then he turned out to be allergic to his antibiotic and broke out in hives.


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck in the tww!! It will flyby! 
I'm still retesting positive although today's test was slightly lighter than yesterday's so it's going in the right direction but it's dragging and I'm getting inpatient. Still bleeding a little , are you still bleeding karoolia? 
Mine goes between pink watery to brown. Sorry tmi!!


----------



## karoolia

Good luck MrsD!!! Fingers crossed for a bfp!
Have fun TTC emptybc! 

Fit_mama I'm so sorry about your DS! Poor kid, that sounds just awful. So much to deal with at once. Thanks for your encouraging words. I love hearing about people who got bfps quickly. And yes, paying for health care is a huge culture shock.

Ricschick I hope your test turns negative soon. I know mine was still positive before I left for the weekend. I have heard of some people getting a negative right away and others who take weeks. I am over two weeks since d&c now so no bleeding, but I think I was really lucky in that respect. I only really bled the day of the procedure then just had a few days of minor spotting after that. Again though some people bleed for two weeks. It sounds like yours is coming to an end, that sounds like my spotting before it stopped. Hopefully you will be done with this part soon!


----------



## ricschick

I can't wait to be done with this part!!! If having a mmc wasn't bad enough it all takes so bloody long!! 
Got some more prenatal today, spent a bit more on what seems to be a better brand and I'm eating better trying to lose a bit of weight before I get pregnant again. X


----------



## CEL82

Hi- I hope i'm not too late to join the party? TTC for 17 months with one MC at 11 months and a CP the month after so am INCREDIBLY nervous about this pregnancy. I'm 4+1 today :) How is everyone feeling?


----------



## karoolia

Wow CEL, huge congrats!! I can understand why you would be feeling nervous. I'm sure I will be a nervous wreck when it (hopefully) happens again. I know this is silly advice because you already know it, but try to enjoy that bfp!! To be honest, I regret worrying so much before my miscarriage. It didn't change anything and I never really enjoyed the pregnancy because I felt so worried. I doubt I'll be able to follow my own advice, but I do hope to relax more next time around. 

Did you just get your bfp? Have you contacted your doctor? Some will see you early to do an early scan after miscarriages. Might help to ease your mind, although even an early scan probably wouldn't be for a few more weeks.


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> I can't wait to be done with this part!!! If having a mmc wasn't bad enough it all takes so bloody long!

My thoughts exactly. I tested again when I got home last night. Very light now, but still a definite line. I feel confident it is going down now though. 

Over the weekend I convinced DH to try again so we did a bit of BDing. Now I'm partially worried I'll end up misreading my tests, but I think I'll just stop now knowing that they are almost negative and in a few weeks if it has increased I'll know it is a real bfp and if not then I'll just carry on and try in june as planned.

I think I ovulated over the weekend too. I know I can't rely on anything right now, but everything pointed to yes. So hopefully that means if nothing else I should hopefully get AF in the next 2 week and get back to normal.


----------



## ladyapril777

Do AF has finished and I'm on cycle day 8 right now, going to start testing with OPK's.. things I'm trying this month: maca, adding an omega 3 oil,red clover tea, geritol liquid tonic ( until ovulation then switch to prenatal)vitamin d supplement, b6 supplement, folic acid supplement, and currently doing a short juice fast


----------



## ricschick

karoolia said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be done with this part!!! If having a mmc wasn't bad enough it all takes so bloody long!
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I tested again when I got home last night. Very light now, but still a definite line. I feel confident it is going down now though.
> 
> Over the weekend I convinced DH to try again so we did a bit of BDing. Now I'm partially worried I'll end up misreading my tests, but I think I'll just stop now knowing that they are almost negative and in a few weeks if it has increased I'll know it is a real bfp and if not then I'll just carry on and try in june as planned.
> 
> I think I ovulated over the weekend too. I know I can't rely on anything right now, but everything pointed to yes. So hopefully that means if nothing else I should hopefully get AF in the next 2 week and get back to normal.Click to expand...

Funny you should say that I was googling to see if you can ov when you still have hcg in your system and I've found a few ladies how have!! I've had some sharp stabbing pains in my right side so it made me think! How long has it been now since your d&c? My tests are quite light now too. I hope you are and you get a bfp!!! 

Good luck ladyapril!!!


----------



## karoolia

ricschick - today is day 19 since the D&C (counting the D&C day as day 1). Last week on Wednesday/Thursday I started noticing my cervical mucus getting watery (I had been pretty dry prior) so I bought some clear blue OPKs and tested on Thursday. It was a solid smiley face/very strong positive then on Friday and Saturday I had ewcm. I did another opk when we got home on Monday and it was a very clear negative. I also swear I had ovulation pain on Friday. I'm not getting my hopes up too much because I have read that having HCG in your system can mess up tests, but I am somewhat hopeful. I'd obviously love a bfp right away, but to be honest, I would also be pretty happy to know my cycle is on track so I can try with more certainty next month.


----------



## ricschick

Oh brilliant sounds very promising!!!


----------



## ricschick

Ok so here are my tests from the last few days, top one is from the 5-11th may. So very nearly negative!! :happydance:
Can't wait for them to be bfp again. :cloud9:


----------



## karoolia

That's great ricschick! Your HCG is going down really fast! It's so weird to be excited about a bfn.


----------



## karoolia

My tests have been slowly heading towards negative. I've attached a photo of the last 4 I have done. The two on the left are backwards, but you can probably still tell which is the test line. 
D&C completed April 21
1st test May 2nd
2nd test May 4th
3rd test May 8th
4th test May 10th 

I know as of April 17th my HCG level was 58,000, They only checked me that one time though so I'm not sure what it was at when I had the D&C
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

Yours have gone down fast too! Just want to get back to normal now and start trying again!! X


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Yours have gone down fast too! Just want to get back to normal now and start trying again!! X

Right there with you. Well we sort of already tried, but I'm not holding my breath for this cycle. I only *think* I ovulated. It's also possible my body just tried and failed. 

You know, before experiencing this, it never really occurred to me how long things can drag out after a miscarriage. I always thought if it happened then once I felt up to it I would try again. Logically I know that it takes time to get your cycle back to normal, I just never gave it any thought.


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi everyone

I'm wondering whether I can join you please? We found out I'd had a MMC on 30th March @ 10 weeks (having had a scan the week before because I was bleeding that showed everything was perfect). I had a surgical management on the 8th April. I was referred back to the hospital by my GP last week because I had a faint positive test after 3 weeks. I started AF exactly 28 days after surgery, and the follow up scan at the hospital confirmed it was my period returning. They were also able to see that I ovulated last month (despite the +HPT) and that I have a follicle ready for this cycle too. 

My GP was concerned about my emotional state last week (previous sufferer of PND, depression and anxiety) and suggested I take a few months off to recover emotionally, but I just want to try again. 

I'm now CD6 and wondering when to start OPK's? I've never used them before and just waited for nature to take it's course, but I don't want to wait another 6 months before falling pregnant again. Although the last cycle was 28 days, it's more usual for me to have a cycle lasting between 23-26 days, so I'm not sure what to do?


----------



## karoolia

Hi cookies! I'm so sorry for your loss. We all know how difficult it can be. 

How were they able to confirm that you ovulated? I have heard of ladies having a scan and seeing a follicle all ready to go, but I don't know anyone who was able to confirm ovulation after it happened. 

I *think* my opks told me on the instruction sheet that for a normal 28 day cycle you should start testing on day 10. So I guess for you maybe day 8 would make sense?


----------



## ricschick

Welcome lovescookies! Sorry for your loss!! I agree with karoolia start in a couple of days early afternoon and then again late afternoon. I hope you get your bfp soon. Xx


----------



## loves_cookies

karoolia said:


> Hi cookies! I'm so sorry for your loss. We all know how difficult it can be.
> 
> How were they able to confirm that you ovulated? I have heard of ladies having a scan and seeing a follicle all ready to go, but I don't know anyone who was able to confirm ovulation after it happened.
> 
> I *think* my opks told me on the instruction sheet that for a normal 28 day cycle you should start testing on day 10. So I guess for you maybe day 8 would make sense?

Corpus luteum was visible in my right ovary. Follicle in my left apparently. When they started the scan they thought i'd ovulated already, it took the two people doing the scan 5 minutes of going from left to right with very puzzled looks on their faces before thst came to that conclusion though!

Thank you both for the advice on the opk's. I shall start this weekend! I hope we're all successful soon.


----------



## ladyapril777

loves_cookies said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm wondering whether I can join you please? We found out I'd had a MMC on 30th March @ 10 weeks (having had a scan the week before because I was bleeding that showed everything was perfect). I had a surgical management on the 8th April. I was referred back to the hospital by my GP last week because I had a faint positive test after 3 weeks. I started AF exactly 28 days after surgery, and the follow up scan at the hospital confirmed it was my period returning. They were also able to see that I ovulated last month (despite the +HPT) and that I have a follicle ready for this cycle too.
> 
> My GP was concerned about my emotional state last week (previous sufferer of PND, depression and anxiety) and suggested I take a few months off to recover emotionally, but I just want to try again.
> 
> I'm now CD6 and wondering when to start OPK's? I've never used them before and just waited for nature to take it's course, but I don't want to wait another 6 months before falling pregnant again. Although the last cycle was 28 days, it's more usual for me to have a cycle lasting between 23-26 days, so I'm not sure what to do?

Hey there first off, sorry for your loss. As far as OPK's, I am CD10 and that usually the day I start to test.. unless you usually have very short cycles? In the off chance you have a 23-26 day cycle then you might want to start testing CD7


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi all,

How is everyone doing? So sorry to hear about your loss loves cookies. I hope you're ok.

I don't have any advice about opks. My past two pregnancies I've fallen pregnant in the first month of trying by just trying to stay relax and BD every other day. I'm nearly one week in to the TWW. I'm trying really hard to keep distracted and not symptom spot. Although there's not many symptoms to spot! I have a feeling I'm not pregnant this month. I don't know why I think that, just do. If it doesn't work out this month I might use opks next month. Ah the waiting is so frustrating!!


----------



## ricschick

Still very light spotting here but literally just a brown smudge when I wipe and I was naughty this morning as we dtd so I'm hoping I've not risked anything?! But it's done now. It's was nice to reconnect tho as I was spotting before my d&c so it's been about 6 weeks! And poor dh was dying lol. 

Mrs d hope this is your month!!!


----------



## karoolia

MrsD I have concluded that you can have every symptom imaginable and not be pregnant, have no symptoms and be pregnant and everything in between. Don't count yourself out yet. I've got all my fingers crossed for you!!!

ladyapril do you do OPKs everyday from CD10 until you hit O? I just bought my first pack of tests this month to try to figure out if I was ovulating after the D&C. Do you just test once a day, I think I read somewhere to test twice, but that seems excessive. 

Ricschick I think you will probably be ok. We were worried about infection at first too, but I have been fine. Since it is only spotting and brown I would say you are finished with any active bleeds that would be a concern. It really does feel good to reconnect again doesn't it? Not being able to dtd really bothered me post-d&C. I mean, I knew I had to wait for obvious reasons, but I just felt so lonely during that time and really craved that connection. 

afm I am frustrated. I finally got an almost completely negative hpt on Thursday, which in this situation made me very happy. Then today I tested again just to get a clear stark white negative, but instead it looks blazing positive. We have been trying again so if this were next week I would probably be excited, but I am only 8/9 DPO (if I actually ovulated) so I know that is too early. Prior to today they had been getting lighter everyday. I can't imagine they were all faulty tests. 

Has anyone had a second surge of HCG after a miscarriage? Ugh, I really want to move on from all this. 

I attached a picture. Top is Thursday, bottom is today. I even dug Thursdays out of the trash and it isn't any darker than it was when I took the pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6551.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## karoolia

I'm thinking maybe today's test is faulty. I think I'll wait a few days and test again, maybe with a different brand and see what happens.


----------



## ladyapril777

Yes I test usually* once a day from cd 10 until ovulation


----------



## ladyapril777

Well I got a positive OPK test today on CD12, I BD on CD7,CD,10,CD,11,CD12.. I have been getting EWCM since CD 10, so FX


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia it could be a new pregnancy that is pretty dark! Mine have fluctuated but not by that much!!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Good luck lady April!!


----------



## karoolia

Good luck lady April! That sounds very promising!


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Karoolia it could be a new pregnancy that is pretty dark! Mine have fluctuated but not by that much!!! Xx

That definitely crossed my mind, but I just think it is way too early for a line like that for an actual bfp. I'm just going to wait a few days and test again and go from there.


----------



## ricschick

Normally yes but I'm thinking if you still have a little hcg in your system then a new pregnancy would have topped it up so it would look darker earlier? If that makes sense! Lol. Xx


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Normally yes but I'm thinking if you still have a little hcg in your system then a new pregnancy would have topped it up so it would look darker earlier? If that makes sense! Lol. Xx

I think I just need to wait and see. I did do another one today with clear blue, but changing the brand didn't help much. I don't use clear blue enough to tell if it is a dark line or not. It's definitely not a squinter. I'm going to make an effort not to test again until the end of the week so that I can see if it has gone down or stayed the same after several days. I had always planned to wait a few weeks once I got a negative, this just threw off my plan:haha:

Are you getting true negatives yet? I feel like you should be after the very faint lines you had a few days ago.


----------



## ricschick

Good idea stay strong!! 
Yes I got a negative this morning!!!! But wasn't fmu. Might just stop testing now and change to opks instead!! &#128512;


----------



## karoolia

woooo!!! Congrats! FMU is obviously the best time, but in my opinion only really matters if you are right on the cusp. So yes, maybe fmu might have given you a faint positive, but by tomorrow it probably wouldn't so I would still count this as a solid negative. 

I actually did most of my tests over the last few weeks in the afternoon after a long hold. I figure it's fine since I did them all at the same time. 

Yay for moving on to opks!! Here's hoping that negative hpt turns into a true positive in a few weeks!


----------



## ricschick

Thank you! Tbo all the tests I did were never with fmu always probably 3rd of the day so hopefully it's negative for real! I might just test again tomorrow to make sure then that's it. X

Do you have any pregnancy symptoms? Xx


----------



## karoolia

I *feel* like I have symptoms, but they could easily be my imagination or they could be af approaching. Normally I don't get many af symptoms, but I have been told that the first af after a miscarriage can be rough. I tried another first response test later in the morning to see if that made a difference (more diluted not fmu like the last two that were really dark). It was lighter than my morning test from yesterday, but still darker than my test from Thursday. So bizarre. 

If I ovulated when I think I did af should be due around Friday. I'm going to step away from the tests until then and see what happens. I'm definitely ok with being pregnant again right away and also ok with af arriving. What I don't want is to have lots of HCG still left and have a 2-3 month cycle, like the OB said could happen.


----------



## ricschick

I really hope it's your new bfp!! Roll on Friday!!! 

I got a proper negative this morning!! Woohoo! So I've moved onto opks and hoping I ov soon!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck ladyapril, hope this is your month!! 

That's great about your bfn ricschick. :thumbup:

Wouldn't that be exciting if it was a new bfp karoolia, fx!!

I finally stopped bleeding/spotting etc. so we dtd for the first time - my DH was also dying lol. I made him pull out though as I don't want to get pregnant again before AF returns. Back to back pregnancies seem to work out for everyone else but did not turn out well for me so we're waiting.

I still haven't taken a pregnancy test lol. Guess I should at some point.

Hope everyone has a great week! :flower:


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Fit_Mama, it would definitely be exciting, but it looks like it'll be a bfn for me. I cheated and tested this morning to see what was happening and it was back to the faintest of lines. I think my body is just being really slow getting rid of the last HCG in my system. I'm thinking that dark test was just taken with a higher concentration then my others so looked darker. 

I'm ok with this and just hoping af shows up on time so I can get started with my first proper cycle post mc.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's too bad karoolia, but at least with your next BFP you'll know for sure it's the real thing!! Hope we get to be bump buddies. :)


----------



## karoolia

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> That's too bad karoolia, but at least with your next BFP you'll know for sure it's the real thing!! Hope we get to be bump buddies. :)

Exactly! I hope we're bump buddies too! 

I'll still test of course if af doesn't show within the next two weeks, but I'm not going to worry about it. I'm just excited to move on from this post-mc cycle.


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia ahh well still not out until af! 
When's af due? X


----------



## karoolia

Well it should be due Friday or Saturday, but my OB said it could take up to 3 months after the D&C, but from everything I have read 4-6 weeks is more the norm so I won't worry for another two weeks. I just hate all the waiting.


----------



## ladyapril777

Karoolia, AF will most likely return within 4-6 weeks ( that's what my OBGYN) told me after my d&c.. it's more unusual for it to take 3 months.. it does happen, but usually the women were further along in their pregnancy .. I think mine took about 4 or 5 weeks to return after my D&C.. just hang it there! I know how rough the limbo-wait is..I have my FX for you !!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladyapril!! I really appreciate that. It is good to hear from someone who has been there. I understand that he had to tell me the worst case scenario, but I wish he had explained that it could be quicker. I had to research that on my own. I really hope it turns up soon. I have been having some mild cramping so hopefully that is a sign. 

I really don't mind not getting a bfp this cycle. I mean, I would be thrilled if it happened, but I sort of thought of this one as a bonus cycle - not expecting much, but hurray if I got lucky kind of thing. I'm all set to start temping and regularly using opks once my next cycle starts. I never thought I would be wishing for af to hurry up and get here, haha!


----------



## ricschick

I hate all the waiting it's does my head in!!! 
You got a + opk so hopefully it should be around 2 weeks after that! X


----------



## karoolia

Thanks, ya, that's what I keep thinking. I have done other opks and none have been as strong so I'm assuming that one was real.

Anyone have any stories to distract me? Any big summer plans coming up?


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm hoping to lose 15 lbs this summer lol, maybe do some camping, hiking, fishing , go to the beach., I'm an outdoors type girl &#128522;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

No big summer plans here but we're visiting my parents this weekend and we're going to take DS to a kangaroo farm! Should be a lot of fun though I'm envisioning a lot of reminders about gentle hands. :haha:

If I'm not successfully pregnant by November we're going to take DS to Mexico for a holiday.

Yeah karoolia I second what the others said, I'm sure it won't take that long for af to return! With my first loss I was 15 weeks along and granted I was induced so no d&c, but af returned 18 days after my spotting finally stopped and was the same as before pregnancy, and we got pregnant with DS that cycle. I did ovulate a bit late at day 21, but I think I'm a bit of a late ovulator to begin with.


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril777 said:


> I'm hoping to lose 15 lbs this summer lol, maybe do some camping, hiking, fishing , go to the beach., I'm an outdoors type girl &#128522;

That sounds like a great summer! I love outdoors too, but it has been limited lately since my husband's residency schedule is so crazy. We are hoping to get lots of biking in though!

Do you and your husband go camping together or is it more of a larger family or friends thing? I love camping :flower:


----------



## ladyapril777

Yeah we go camping together with our son, sometimes with other friends and family


----------



## loves_cookies

Well I think I'm in the two week wait! I got a positive OPK on Cd11 and another on cd12. I took the OPK on Tuesday but didn't manage to read the test within the 30 minutes before it said results were invalid. I did take another a little while later but the result was unclear. Unbelievably I did the same again on Wednesday (didn't bother with a 2nd test this time)! Both were a clear positive when I did check them though. Yesterday's OPK was negative when I read it after the 10 minutes it said to wait for a negative result. I kept it and checked it again after a couple of hours and it was still negative so I'm happy that the other two were genuine positives. Just can't believe I forgot, twice! 

I'm CD14 now and already seriously nervous for what lies ahead.


----------



## karoolia

hurray cookies! It sounds like you ovulated anyway. I assume you got some BDing done in there. Here's hoping your tww goes by quickly! I tend to turn into a crazy person and test way more than I should and drive myself crazy. Hopefully you handle it better than I do haha. It is funny that you forgot both times. I could see that with OPKs though mine take 5 minutes so I tend to walk away too. 

As for me, I tested today as planned since af could have started today. Annoyingly I am still getting a light, but very clear positive. At this point I am just waiting for AF, but am thinking I am probably one of the unlucky ones who take 6-8 weeks for HCG to be totally gone. It had been going down quickly, but the last bit seems to be holding on.


----------



## ladyapril777

5dpo today.. not much symptom wise besides sore boobs and my husband claiming I am cranky lol ..


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril777 said:


> 5dpo today.. not much symptom wise besides sore boobs and my husband claiming I am cranky lol ..

I think husband's just claim that on random days anyway :p 

So excited for you to get later into the tww! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,
How are you all? Hope the HCG level goes down quickly for those still waiting. Are there many in the TWW? I am just coming to the end. I previously posted that I haven't had any symptoms. That has changed this week. I've been really emotional, had stomach twinges and cramps, sore boobs, back ache. They've all been on and off. I've been trying SO hard not to get ahead of myself and get my hopes up thinking I could be pregnant. I tested with a cheap test yesterday which was negative but AF isn't due until Monday. I'm thinking of testing tomorrow with a Clear blue. This has been the longest 2 weeks ever. If it is negative I can distract myself next week as it's my husband's 30th. I'm surprising him with a trip to London, then go karting with his friends and a family BBQ. It's also my best friend's 30th and she's having a party. Then the week after we're going away to the coast for a few days. So lots to keep me distracted if it's not good news! I've been trying so hard to stay distracted and not think about it all but it's easier said than done!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck girls in the tww!!! 
Karoolia that is so Annoying I hope it goes down soon!! 

I'm still waiting to ov still negative opks!! &#128545;&#129300;


----------



## MrsD140810

I spoke too soon ladies. AF has shown up today. I was sure I was having pregnancy symptoms but obviously not. Feel really depressed and sad. I wasn't expecting to feel as bad as this but I think I got my hopes up with the symptoms. I think I'll get some ovulation tests for next month.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry mrs d! Xxx


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry MrsD! :( 

I think it is a cruel trick of nature that af symptoms are so similar to bfp symptoms.


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to read this Mrs D.


----------



## ricschick

It is cruel isn't it!! 
What number cycle are you on mrs D? I hope this is your month! 

I'm still waiting no sign of a positive opk insight.


----------



## karoolia

aw ricschick sorry for the wait. These darn post-mc cycles are the worst. I'm starting to doubt that my positive opk was positive at all, although it was negative a few days later and I had all the symptoms..who knows. 

I guess we'll both just keep on waiting :coffee:, no sign of af for me yet. CD31 and counting.


----------



## ladyapril777

I am 7 dpo today .. symptoms are sore boobs , been a little cranky the last 2 days and getting stomach aches? I think I just had spotting.. I am confused because I have never spotted between periods, and AF isn't due for at least another week.. this 2 week wait is making me bonkers!!!&#128514;


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril that could be implantation! You're still on the early side, but here's hoping!


----------



## loves_cookies

I thought implantation bleeding too when I read your post Ladyapril.

AFM - I'm 5 dpo so far to early for anything to be anything, but I'm already driving myself crazy with the watching and analysing! So far all I can say is that i keep needing to pee! (Sorry tmi).

Is anyone else feeling really anxious about the prospect of being pregnant again? Saturday I was completely upset all day by rhe prospect of the only thing I want happening? And if I get AF this month then I know i'll be devastated and the only thing i'll want to do is try again next month. I don't make any sense!


----------



## karoolia

cookies I think that is completely normal. 

During this lovely limbo phase I have thought a few times that I might be pregnant again and each time I have felt brief excitement followed by dread, followed by relief when the test didn't get darker, followed by sadness, followed by hope for next time. It makes no sense, but it does. We desperately want our babies, but after experiencing a loss we are so filled with fear and worry that we panic at the thought of going through it again. 

At this point my dream is to ignore everything then wake up one day and think "hmm it has been a few months since af", go to the doctor and get told I am already 14 weeks or so. You know just skip that whole first tri nonsense. I know that will never happen because I am way too in tune with my body and would test the second I thought there was even a chance, but a girl can dream.


----------



## ladyapril777

8dpo today not much symptoms wise, just sore boobs and headaches


----------



## ladyapril777

Just out of curiosity to those in the two-week wait, if you don't get your BFP this month, what is your game plan for next month? I got red maca for me , and black maca for hubby. And I got royal jelly, bee propolis, bee pollen .. geritol liquid tonic,red raspberry tea, red clover blossom tea, nettles tea lol I plan on bringing out the full arsenal


----------



## karoolia

Wow, ladyapril, you're going all out! You'll have to let us know how things go with all that, but fingers crossed you won't need it!

My plan is to start temping and use opks. That's about it. I already take vitamins so I'll keep doing that. 

PS FINALLY got a bfn today!!! I'm so glad this whole thing is coming to an end. Hoping the clear negative means af is just around the corner.


----------



## loves_cookies

The only time it good to say yay for bfn!

If I'm not successful this month then not much is going to change. My husband doesn't want to do or take anything to help so i'm already doing opk's in secret. I'll keep with the opk's and taking my vitamins.


----------



## karoolia

What vitamins are you ladies taking? I do prenatals, Vitamin D, and B complex. I actually started those two before we started TTC, but have read that they are good for ttc so that was a happy coincidence.


----------



## loves_cookies

I take folic acid and vitamin D. I was going switch to taking prenatals when I get my bfp (on the flawed logic that I took them throughout my pregnancy with my daughter, but didn't before I had the miscarriage), but i'm still having to take iron tablets as the pregnancy/loss made me anaemic. As prenatals contain iron it doesn't seem like a good idea to mix them. So far I'm coping with this by becoming obsessive with my diet and what/how much I'm drinking. This obsessiveness includes measuring out fluids in a jug so I can be sure I'm drinking enough! 

I've also got an urge to test. This is completely alien to me as both my previous bfps have been taken after I missed af. I had to buy more tests after my surgery because my tests took so long to go negative so I have them here ready. I don't think it's helping.

But I think I've lost my sanity.


----------



## karoolia

cookies if it makes you feel better about the tests, I went through more tracking my HCG down to 0 then I did when I actually found out I was pregnant. I became a tad obsessive (crazy?) about watching the lines fade. 

It sounds likes you are eating and drinking well though! That's a great thing. I know I drink plenty, but my diet has suffered since the miscarriage. I sort of stopped caring for a while, gotta get that back under control. I hope your iron gets back up to normal level soon!


----------



## Mom15

Hey everyone! Do you have room for more? I have read through the whole thread and I feel like this is where I belong. I wish non of us belonged here, but it's not in our hands. Last Thursday at my scan at 11w6d I found out that my little bean who had a heartbeat at 6weeks and measured perfectly had passed around the 7/8 weeks mark. I am furious that it took so long to find out and time seems to be standing still. I have a text I sent to my friend that I sent when I was 8w2d saying "Today I don't feel pregnant anymore" I wish I had listened to my I intuition. Nausea had left way too early. It feels like the day I get to try again will never come. On Saturday I took Misoprostol to induce the miscarriage. On Monday my levels were still at over 1000. My doc said I need to wait two months once my levels are below 5. It just sounds so far away and not having had a d&c I worry that maybe something didn't clear out and my levels won't drop appropriately. I'm rooting for those of you who are already trying again. I hope we all get our bfps soon. 
Special hello to karoolia and rickschick as we were in the same thread before, I wish we wouldn't have to all be here :(


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Mom15! I'm sorry for your loss and you find yourself here.

Regarding not having a D&C, I had one and still had retained tissue which took a week to clear naturally (which no one at the hospital warned me could happen).

I wouldn't necessarily worry about the 2 month timeframe either unless misoprostol is different?
I think I was told which ever method I chose I could TTC as soon as I felt ready. Easier said than done I know. I found out our little one had passed at 10+4 and had my D&C at 11+6, so not that different from you. There were signs that I ovulated 14 days after the procedure (6 days after the last of the tissue passed) although at the time I didn't really pay it any attention, only finding out at a scan later that I definitely had ovulated. My pregnancy test was still positive after 3 weeks but af returned exactly 28 days afterwards. 

Hope everything returns as quickly for you.


----------



## karoolia

oh Mom15 I'm glad you found your way here, but not glad that you are here. We know the pain. 

I have also looked back and wondered if I knew. I didn't feel pregnant the last week before the scan and did worry something might be wrong, but we had also just gotten a terrible diagnosis for our cat so I really wasn't paying much attention to my own symptoms. 

I'm not sure why your doctor would tell you to wait two months. MY OB said to wait one full cycle to make dating easier/avoid false positives, but he also told me there was no clinical reason to wait and that as soon as we felt ready we could try again. The only hard stop rule was nothing goes in for at least two weeks to avoid infection, but I think that was because I had a D&C. 

The HCG drop time seems to really vary. I finally got a clear negative yesterday, although I did notice a faint line appeared after the test dried for a while. Trying hard not to worry about that! I'm at day 33 since my D&C. I think ricschick's test showed negative after 2 weeks or so? I suppose that isn't helpful, but really I think it is useful to know that everyone is different. My OB told me he won't even worry unless I go for more than 3 months without af showing up. I really hope I don't go that long, but I'm preparing for the long haul. 

Is your doctor going to monitor your HCG? Mine didn't, I just used 100s of tests to keep track (I exaggerate, but it feels like hundreds). If you are being monitored they will probably get a good sense of whether or not your levels are dropping appropriately, which will let them know if they need to worry about remaining tissue or not. 

I'm hoping things go smoothly for you and that you can get back to trying as soon as possible. Feel free to vent, cry, or share anything else here :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Thank you loves and karoolia. I have searched the internet front to back and it seams like there are three answers to when to start trying. 1) when you feel ready 2) after your first period after the MC or 3) 2-3 month after the mc or neg tests. The third one always came with the explanation that it gives your uterus the chance to build a good lining again and that if you try too fast that it can result in another mc. Like you said I think everyone's body is so different so for some might be "try right away" and for others "wait a couple of months" the right answer. I did have a chemical the first cycle after weaning DS, following cycle I get pregnant and we all know how that just ended. In a way I hope it was a chromosomal issue and won't happen again, the other part wonders if I should have waited after weaning. I was temping and I could see my progesterone dropped every time when I was still nursing. Maybe it needed time to build after weaning. At 12dpo when I had my first hCG draw the progesterone was at the low end of normal but they didn't seem concerned. I also had had a sonogram to see if my fibroid had grown (its about 6-7 cm) and there was sth left in the uterus from the previous cycle, probably some lining didn't clear out, I also have a bicorbuate uterus which my doc said sometimes can make it harder to clear out every period. When I went in for my 6 week scan I asked the sonographer about the left over stuff from the previous sono and she said it looked like the baby had implanted right in that area. Again leaving me wondering if it was a bad spot and blood supply wasn't ideal. Anyway sorry for the long story, but I don't think anyone of my rl friends wants to hear about all that. 
I do go in again in a week for another hCG draw or I can wait they said. I could just take a test next week, I just can hardly take the thought of seeing two lines and knowing there is nothing to be excited about. I may just pay for the blood draw. I have almost met my deductible anyway.


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 I'm so sorry you are here!! But hopefully we can all move on together! I got a bfn 12 days after my dnc but it does all depend, I hope your not in limbo for long it's horrible isn't it! I hated the waiting around! I finally feel physically back to normal now so waiting on ovulation it's been along process I hope never to repeat!!! 

I think I might ov soon!! I've had some brown tinged ewcm today like a blob sorry tmi! And I'm sitting here and I feel crampy and tender like I normally do but my opks are negative still but have gotten darker today so fx!!!! 

Koroolia Great news on finally getting a bfn!! 

Im taking 5mg a day of folic acid which my mw told me to take before my mmc so I'm continuing with that plus prenatals. I've changed the brand tho because I didn't want to use the same brand as before, I've bought ones which are a bit more money even tho I no there probably all the same it makes me feel better. I've lost 4 pounds to so far so all in the right direction.


----------



## ricschick

Oh and we've just got a new puppy so she is taking my mind off it all &#128515;


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ricschick. I may be nuts, but I took another test this afternoon just to be sure. Still bfn. So relieved. 

Did your mw say to take folic acid and a prenatal? I have heard of people doing that, but have always been confused since folic acid is in prenatals.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks rickschick! Time has literally stopped. These have been the longest 5days since finding out about the failed pregnancy. I keep looking at the clock and looking at the date and they don't seem to change. If my levels haven't dropped next Monday I'll discuss an ultrasounds as I imagine they should be able to see any retained product, but I assume they would make me wait another week. It's killing me. On top of it DH had to go travel for work til Friday. I just wish I could fast forward.


----------



## Mom15

And fx your opks are getting darker ricschick. I already got my new order of opks. The only thing that helps is trying to be prepared when I get to try again. I am drinking a mix of herbal teas and started a B100 complex. I had also previously taken Vitex and Omega 3. Not sure if I will start those again.


----------



## Mom15

I just grabbed our mail and the only letter I had was an invite to a baby shower! I lost it. It's like the day of the mc I watch an episode of my show and a baby is born in that episode. Worst timing ever!


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry Mom15, those things are hard. A week after my D&C we had to put our cat down, that same day one of my best friends announced she was pregnant on Facebook using a cute photo of her, her DH, and their cat. I already knew about the pregnancy, but I still cried when I saw it. I almost think it is better to have these experiences early and get them out of the way. One way or another we have to see pregnant friends. That said, it is very much ok and very normal to feel sad, especially at this point. That's why I love this forum, it is a great place to talk about those feelings without worrying about what others will think.


----------



## ladyapril777

karoolia said:


> What vitamins are you ladies taking? I do prenatals, Vitamin D, and B complex. I actually started those two before we started TTC, but have read that they are good for ttc so that was a happy coincidence.

Right now I am taking geritol liquid, vitamin d, and folic acid just until ovulation, then from ovulation till period I take a prenatal ( and also just started royal jelly and bee propolis)


----------



## ladyapril777

ricschick said:


> Oh and we've just got a new puppy so she is taking my mind off it all &#128515;

New puppies are always great &#128525;I love animals, have 2 dogs myself


----------



## ladyapril777

Mom15 said:


> I just grabbed our mail and the only letter I had was an invite to a baby shower! I lost it. It's like the day of the mc I watch an episode of my show and a baby is born in that episode. Worst timing ever!

I know how you feel!! I had to go to my sisters baby shower like 2 weeks after my miscarriage.. it was awful! The night before the shower I had a total meltdown in my hotel room


----------



## Mom15

I'm so sorry about your cat :( karoolia! And thank you for your encouraging words. 

Lady - at least the shower is not until June 25th. I can't imagine how hard that must have been just two weeks after. My sister is due June 26th. She lives in germany where I am from, but I live in the US now. I am thrilled for her, but get sad too cause I was so excited out kids were going to be really close in age.


----------



## karoolia

ricschick - I completely missed your puppy post! So very exciting!!!! What kind of dog is it? Do you have a name yet? I love dogs. As soon as we get an actual house vs apartment we will be getting a dog, it'll be another year or two, but I dream of puppies all the time.


----------



## Mom15

I'm going to try to pretend that I'm on my period and that I will have a long cycle like I used to and O won't be for another month so I can pull myself out of this dark hole I'm in. I'm tired of waking up thinking maybe it was just a bad dream. I really hope my cycles won't be long again after the first period cause that sucked.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 said:


> I'm going to try to pretend that I'm on my period and that I will have a long cycle like I used to and O won't be for another month so I can pull myself out of this dark hole I'm in. I'm tired of waking up thinking maybe it was just a bad dream. I really hope my cycles won't be long again after the first period cause that sucked.

I am familiar with that hole. I connived myself I would be lucky and have a normal cycle. That has made the last week tough, but I am slowly just accepting that it is going to be a long long cycle. 
 
I hope things regulate quickly for you! My OB said most women do go back to normal after the first cycle.


----------



## Mom15

That's good to hear about going back to normal! Are you tracking cm or anything to see if/when you will O this cycle?


----------



## karoolia

Yes and no. I have used opks, but only when cm indicates I might be ovulating. I swore I ovulated around CD15/16 because I got a blaring positive followed by a negative a few days later also had ewcm. I think now that was just my body trying to o, but failing. I got a positive opk on CD11 (but not as strong as before) after some watery cm. It was sort of watery again today. I have no idea what is going on. I don't want to waste my opks by testing every day. 

I have had cramps on and off throughout this cycle which also makes me think my body has tried to ovulate a few times or maybe did once at some point more recently? I'm mostly just looking forward to having a normal cycle and charting properly once this one is over. CD 34 and counting.


----------



## Mom15

Hope you get AF soon. I'm not looking forward to the guessing game this first cycle. Yesterday my bleeding seemed to have intensified but today it has died down a lot. Not getting excited yet that it is over, don't want to be disappointed if it picks up again.


----------



## karoolia

Bleeding was the one part I lucked out on. I had a D&C and only bled day off. I had spotting for a couple days after that, but nothing to be concerned about. I think I stopped using a pad on day 3 because it was pointless. 

I hope your bleeding comes to an end soon!!


----------



## Mom15

It seems to almost stopped completely. I think I'm down to spotting. Nothing has hit the pad since yesterday morning. Makes me feel good as it feels like I'm moving in the right direction. Next milestone is another hCG draw on Monday. Then I'll start tracking cm hopefully soon.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies.

Welcome mom15, but sorry you have to be here. :hugs: I was on the November thread too but only got around to posting a couple of times before my loss.

Congrats on the new puppy ricschick! &#128021;

Waiting for af here too. It came back quickly after my first loss (once I finally stopped spotting) but I know that's no guarantee of things happening quickly this time.

Finally took a pregnancy test and it was totally BFN so I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you Fit_Mama! Your name sounded familiar, I just couldn't remember from what thread. I'm so sorry that you too are here :(. It's the thread I never wanted to be on but I am so thankful that it exists. Hope you AF will return soon! Have you been looking for any O signs?


----------



## loves_cookies

I missed the puppy post too! Exciting ricschick! 

what amazes me reading all these posts is how all our symptoms and bleeding afterwards vary so much. We're all considered normal by Dr's but there's so much difference between us all!

An update from me, I'm 9/10dpo today and I've woken up today feeling like I've swallowed a balloon! I'm so bloated.


----------



## Mom15

Fingers crossed loves! Will you test (assuming you tried this cycle)? Or just wait for AF?


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 great that the bleeding is coming to any end! I bled a bit the first day after my dnc but spotted for 2 weeks. Have you taken a hpt to see if it's lighter? I No it feels like time is standing still but it won't always feel like that. Xx

I hope af or bfp cone quickly karoolia!! How long are your cycles normally? 

Puppy is doing great her name is Lola, she's a chihuahua x poodle x Maltese and is a big ball of white fluffiness. 

Well I have all the signs of ov crampy and tender, ewcm but my opks are still negative getting darker but negative &#129300;


----------



## loves_cookies

Mom15 said:


> Fingers crossed loves! Will you test (assuming you tried this cycle)? Or just wait for AF?

We did try this cycle. I've never tested early before always been after af was late, but i really want to test! Going to try and wait until Saturday morning though.


----------



## loves_cookies

ricschick said:


> Mom15 great that the bleeding is coming to any end! I bled a bit the first day after my dnc but spotted for 2 weeks. Have you taken a hpt to see if it's lighter? I No it feels like time is standing still but it won't always feel like that. Xx
> 
> I hope af or bfp cone quickly karoolia!! How long are your cycles normally?
> 
> Puppy is doing great her name is Lola, she's a chihuahua x poodle x Maltese and is a big ball of white fluffiness.
> 
> Well I have all the signs of ov crampy and tender, ewcm but my opks are still negative getting darker but negative &#129300;

Your puppy sounds sooooo cute! 

Fingers crossed you ov soon


----------



## karoolia

ricschick your puppy sounds adorable, love the name! 

My cycles have always been 28-29 days, never more never less. This 35+ day nonsense is absolutely foreign to me. My cm has been watery again the last two days so I used an opk and got a flashy smiley face (I have the clear blue ones) so maybe my body is trying to ovulate again or maybe it is a pre-af surge. I grabbed DH to bd just in case :haha:

cookies I have my fingers crossed for you, here's hoping you get a bfp!! I'm impressed by your will power to wait until after af. I wish I could hold off like that. 

I'm heading away for the weekend tomorrow for a wedding. DH has to work so he can't come. Should be fun, I get to go home to Canada and spend time with lots of family :happydance:


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - That does sound like a cute puppy! Def almost done with the bleeding, mostly just when I wipe now. I won't do any hpts I think for a while. I will go Monday for another hCG draw. This Monday it as 1082 and i really don't want to see a blaring positive. If my hCG has dropped significantly i may start doing hpts. I hope you get your positive opk soon! How long has it been since your D&C?

Loves - in a strange way it makes me feel good to see others in their tww. Like you were where I am now, which means I will be where you are in a little while hopefully. Can't wait to see bfps rolling in!! FX


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - I used to be able to hold off testing, but that ended with my discovery of internet cheapies. Haha. I've been meaning to share this for those of you that like to test early. I get the clinical guard brand on amazon. It has opks and 10 hpts in one order for about $12. I got a faint line at 10 dpo with fmu and had my hCG drawn that afternoon. It was 21. So I was pretty impressed with the sensitivity of those tests.


----------



## loves_cookies

Mom15 said:


> Karoolia - I used to be able to hold off testing, but that ended with my discovery of internet cheapies. Haha. I've been meaning to share this for those of you that like to test early. I get the clinical guard brand on amazon. It has opks and 10 hpts in one order for about $12. I got a faint line at 10 dpo with fmu and had my hCG drawn that afternoon. It was 21. So I was pretty impressed with the sensitivity of those tests.

I think this is my downfall. I bought internet cheapies from Amazon after surgery so I've never had tests in the house before I've always had to go out to buy them. I'll definitely be 10 dpo tomorrow so I figure something will show if it's going to I guess? The tests I have are 10mIU which I think is really sensitive?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mom15 said:


> Thank you Fit_Mama! Your name sounded familiar, I just couldn't remember from what thread. I'm so sorry that you too are hereby&#8203; :(. It's the thread I never wanted to be on but I am so thankful that it exists. Hope you AF will return soon! Have you been looking for any O signs?

Yes, even though it's terrible that we had to lose our babies I'm glad to have this thread too.

Haha I never have any ovulation signs whatsoever!! The only way I've ever known it was happening is when I would get a +opk. If not for that and the fact that I've been pregnant 4 times I'd probably think that I don't ovulate at all. :haha: But we're preventing until after AF returns so I'm not tracking right now.

Have a great time at the wedding karoolia, sounds like a great weekend away!!

DH is away this weekend so I'm on my own with DS which means he's going to have to accompany me to my waxing appointment on Sunday. Should be interesting! &#128514;


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 I had my dnc on the 3rd may. You will be where some of us are we all will. Xx

Karoolia oh that's so annoying! Fx your body manages to ov this time. Do you cramp or anything when you ovulate? 

Loves I hope it's a bfp when you test!!!!! Fx

I got a positive opk today woohoo!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; I've been crampy and tender for a couple of days now and has much more ewcm today and I don't normally get a lot!!


----------



## karoolia

hurray ricschick!!! That's a great sign, well several great signs actually! I hope you ovulate and that is quickly followed by a bfp! You guys are already trying again right? 

I usually do have some cramping leading up to ov. I'm not much of an af cramper though, it's weird. I have had cramps on and off all month. They have been particularly bad yesterday and today though so I'm hoping something is happening. I actually don't want af to start today though since I will be flying all afternoon/evening. I'll take it though if it means moving on! I'll be mildly sad if I ovulate since this is the one weekend DH and I will be apart. Oh well, fun wedding times will make up for it. 

Mom15 the waiting is the hardest part. You'll get there. I have not been very patient so it has been a pain. I recommend trying to keep yourself busy and distracted so you aren't focusing on the wait.


----------



## karoolia

:happydance:update af just started!:happydance:

haha, I didn't want it to start while I was flying and it came a few hours before hand. That means we can ttc again in two weeks or so. I actually didn't want it to be ovulation right now because we would have missed it and would have had to wait another whole month. 

So woohoo, post-mc cycle is over! CD1!! My D&C was exactly 5 weeks ago today almost to the hour.


----------



## loves_cookies

Happy for you Karoolia, possibly the only good time to see af when ttc!


----------



## Mom15

So happy for you ricschick and karoolia! Great you guys are both showing signs that your bodies are recovering well!! 
I haven't had any bleeding today :) so hopefully this is my first step into the right direction. I'm hoping my hCG has dropped quite a bit on Monday or I will be crushed.


----------



## Mom15

Oh and have fun karoolia! We are headed to an out of town wedding in two weeks :) 

Fit mama - that's hilarious. Tell us what DS thought of the waxing &#128540;


----------



## karoolia

Fit mama that is pretty funny!

I feel so silly for feeling giddy over af haha. I'm just so relieved this is all over. I'm hoping it isn't too bad. I don't normally get af cramps, but was cramping like crazy all morning. As soon as af started though the cramps stopped and I have felt pretty good since then so fingers crossed!

Mom15 prepare yourself for anything. Some people have a quick hcgdrop, others take a while. Mine started dropping around week two, seemed to go down quickly in about a week, then lingered for a while. I had faint positives forever it seemed. I hope yours goes down quickly, but I wanted to warn you to help you avoid disappointment if it hasn't. Good luck!


----------



## ricschick

Yay karoolia!!!!!!!!! Atleast now you can close the book on that chapter. 

Great news mom15 that the bleeding has stopped that's a great sign!!!! X


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, it's at least died down a bit. It's been like bloody ewcm and had it only once today. I've been having this nagging needle like pain in my left ovary side. I know it has nothing to do with O at this point, but it gives me hope that my reproductive organs are getting the memo to start getting into gear again. I just realized that Monday is Memorial Day so I probably won't get a draw until Tuesday. Maybe nice to have an extra day for the levels to drop. And yes karoolia I need to assume it will take a long time so in case it does I won't be disappointed and if it doesn't I will be pleasantly surprised. Doing alot better today!


----------



## jellydonutt

Hey Ladies!! Hoping it's alright if I piggyback on this thread- I'm new :D

I found out I was pregnant at the end of March last year (complete accident, but so excited) but got very sick and lost the baby at 13weeks. Since then, my boyfriend and I have not been actively TTC but because we were both so sad about the loss we also aren't doing much to prevent it either. I use a fertility tracker on my phone and track literally every symptom throughout my whole cycle and it has been spot on each time so far- I start my period on the exact day it predicts, so I assume the ovulation date is correct as well. 

According to Clue (my fertility app), I should be 4dpo/CD21. We BDd on CD12 thinking that was probably early enough that I wouldn't get pregnant, so he did finish in me, and BDd again on CD15 but he pulled out because it was so close to ovulation (although you never know for sure when they do it at the last second!!). But now, at 4dpo I'm feeling.... funny. I have had moderate AF-like cramping since 1dpo along with really bad back pain. Chalked those up to O pains, although I don't normally get them. Then today I have felt short of breath all day and EXTREMELY irritable. I mean like want to pull your hair out irritated. I feel very hot, but my temp is normal (I do not own a basal body temp thermometer unfortunately so I don't track my temps). My nipples kind of feel sensitive as well but that could be in my head since I've been symptom spotting like mad for the last few days lol.

I guess what I'm wondering is, could I have ovulated early and not known, therefore possibly be experiencing implantation/early pregnancy symptoms? Cause if not then I'm slightly worried it could be something else, because these symptoms are very prevalent. Any advice is helpful, just trying not to go insane over here! Thanks in advance and baby dust to all!!! And if you're already expecting- I hope you have a smooth pregnancy and can't wait to follow your journeys as I hope to be on this site more!!


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry for your loss jelly! This probably won't be much help, but personally I have given up on pregnancy symptoms as I get a positive test before I get any symptoms. Once I get to try again I plan on testing at 9/10 dpo. Good luck!


----------



## loves_cookies

I've never had symptoms that early. My first pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms until 8 weeks! My last pregnancy I started getting symptoms probably about 12dpo I think. 

I tested yesterday morning and bfn, rather gutted. I've been super crampy all today though so, it could be af on the way (meaning I've reverted back to a 23 day cycle - ergh)! If no af in the morning i'll probably test again. I'm not feeling all that hopeful as it's now 12 days since the first +OPK but then I keep thinking that I'd only be 3+2 anyway if it was positive so it seems too early? Confused over here!


----------



## Mom15

Sorry about the bfn loves! Hopefully it was just too early. I know I will be upset if I don't conceive right away once I get the green light. 
I'm not sure what you mean by 3+2 ? If you Oed a day after your +opk you would only be 10dpo right? Which is pretty early.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome jelly! Sorry to hear about your loss! 
I've heard a lot of women who get early signs! Mine is generally a lot of cm sorry tmi. Are you ttc or just seeing how things go? Don't forget sperm can live up to 5 days so they maybe a good chance you are pregnant x

Karoolia how's af? Hope us not too bad? 

Mom15 glad to hear your feeling better it does get better and easier. 

I'm currently 1dpo!!! Yay! Got + on Friday and + on Saturday morning then negative Saturday afternoon but we dtd Saturday morning and Sunday so I'm in for a chance huh?


----------



## loves_cookies

Mom15 said:


> Sorry about the bfn loves! Hopefully it was just too early. I know I will be upset if I don't conceive right away once I get the green light.
> I'm not sure what you mean by 3+2 ? If you Oed a day after your +opk you would only be 10dpo right? Which is pretty early.

I know it's still really early just stressing i suppose. What i meant by 3+2 was that if I were to get a bfn then by LMP I'd currently be 3 weeks 2 days pregnant? Except I'd only be 3+1, I apparently can't count!


----------



## Mom15

How exciting ricschick! Fx you caught the egg! Will you test at 10dpo like your ticker says? Appearently I'm obsessed about you guys testing. Ha. I think it would just make me so happy to see anyone get a bfp right now. 

I gotcha loves. That makes sense. Funny about the miscounting. Been there done that. 

Karoolia hope you are doing well!

Afm, just had some spotting in the morning. Although this seems different than post AF spotting. Cervix still seems open and no cm in sight. Two more days till another blood draw to check my levels.


----------



## karoolia

Hi ladies!

I had a super busy weekend. I got to NS at 4am on Saturday and wedding was at 1:30pm. Then up early the next morning to take my brother to the airport, then this morning my flight leaves at 5:30am (waiting to board now).

AF has been a breeze. Pretty much like my normal af, which has always been fairly light and cramp free for me. My only cramps were right before it started. I did have a bit more bleeding on day one than usual, but not enough to concern me and it leveled out quickly after that. Today it looks like I'm down to spotting, which again is fairly normal for me. I did worry that it has been too light, but I think since light is my norm that it is ok.

I had a great time at the wedding and was so glad I could make it! Saw a lot of family who I haven't seen in ages due to geography.

As for early symptoms. I was only pregnant the once and lost it so I'm not sure if that was a factor, but I had very few symptoms. Did get some around d week 7, but as for early symptoms the only thing I noticed was a lot of cm.

Keeping my fingers crossed for bfps for you guys!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry about the bfn loves_cookies but it sounds like it's still early so you're not out yet!!

Exciting about the +opk ricschick hope this is your cycle!!

Glad your trip went well karoolia and I wouldn't worry about the light AF if that's what is normal for you. I remember worrying about the same thing after my first miscarriage and then I got pregnant with DS that cycle.

Mom_15 hope your levels are down to normal non-pregnancy levels.

Woke up to AF today myself so we'll be back to trying which I'm both excited for and dreading. I would love a March baby but I'm scared of having yet another loss...


----------



## Mom15

Fit mama - I hear you! I will be thrilled to try again and terryfied that something goes wrong again. I wish there was a magic test that would tell you everything will be fine or this is what the problem was so we need to do this to fix it.


----------



## ladyapril777

Well AF showed her face .. so I am out for this month.. but excited to try again next month


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry af showed up lady April.

Pleased your af arrive though fit_mama. Definitely understand your feelings too.

I had another bfn this morning. Still really crampy and now getongs lots of CM (sorry tmi). I have no clue what's going on. My fertility app shows af as being due tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Mom15

So sorry lady :(

Loves - hopefully the cm is a good sign and it's just a late implanter


----------



## jellydonutt

Thank you ladies! I have a bunch of [email protected] so took one today on a whim with afternoon urine (7dpo unless I did ovulate early) and it was pretty negative, as expected. Still having cramping and back pain, sometimes feels like my uterus is being tickled from the inside lol weird. Probably going to just keep testing every day with EMU since I have so many cheapies and last time I didn't test until I was late and the lines were the same color. I would love to see a line progression if I do get pregnant!! I will keep you posted on what happens &#128522;


----------



## karoolia

Good luck Jelly!

I'm sorry about the bfn ladyapril, I'm glad you're excited for trying again this cycle though!

loves_cookies - I'm sorry your in a bit of limbo. Hopefully you'll know soon one way or another. I'll hold out hope for you until af shows!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came lady April! 
Good luck jelly!! 
Cookies I hope you get your bfp!! Are you sure on ovulation date? 
Karoolia glad you had a lovely trip but I bet you knackered now lol. 

I'm currently 3dpo il be testing around 9dpo as my af is due on the 7th June. I'm getting a wet feeling down there which is normally a good sign but I'm not getting my hopes up as I feel we didn't bed enough! 
We dtd on Tuesday night, Friday I got +opk and Saturday morning and we dtd Saturday and Sunday. Am I in for a good chance or not?


----------



## karoolia

ricschick - I think you have a good chance! Aren't opks supposed to turn positive 24-36 hours before ovulation? Tuesday is probably a long shot for fertilization, but I would say you have a good chance with Saturday, maybe even Sunday since the egg lives for about a day. Depending on when ovulation actually happened both days might have been good bd days! Keep us updated!!

And yes, I am super tired now. So many very early mornings. Thank goodness I only have two work 3 days this week!


----------



## jellydonutt

One more quick question- if I had implantation bleeding during my first pregnancy, does that mean I will get it every time? Like, does it depend on the person or does it depend on the pregnancy?


----------



## Mom15

I don't know that there is any science to it. I think it is totally random. Hopefully you'll get an answer in a few days!


----------



## Mom15

Loves how are you? Hope af stayed away


----------



## ladyapril777

jellydonutt said:


> One more quick question- if I had implantation bleeding during my first pregnancy, does that mean I will get it every time? Like, does it depend on the person or does it depend on the pregnancy?

It varies from pregnancy to pregnancy.. I had implantation bleeding with my son , but with the pregnancy that I miscarried, I had no implantation bleeding.. so it's random I think?


----------



## Mom15

203!!!! My levels dropped by 879 in 8 days! So excited


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 said:


> 203!!!! My levels dropped by 879 in 8 days! So excited

That's great mom15!!! Let the drop keep on going! Will you have your levels checked again? If so I bet they will be at 0 next time.


----------



## ladyapril777

Mom15 said:


> 203!!!! My levels dropped by 879 in 8 days! So excited

That's great news! You're on your way &#128522;


----------



## Mom15

She said to come in again next week and I probably will just for the record. I've been dropping by about 100 a day. I don't know if it slows down towards the end. I thought about testing it out with hpts but now I think I will just safe them since they asked me to come in again. Hopefully on Monday I'll be below 5 and can start my 2 month count down. Strangely a friend of mine miscarried the same week as I did almost to the day. So weird. She was told to wait out three cycles (three periods so counting the first one after the mc). I think it depends on how long my cycles will be. I want to go through this first period and skip the O after that. Then I will see where we are at time wise. I'm just glad this is not dragging out forever. Now I'm just waiting for cm to return. Still get spotting everyday.


----------



## ricschick

Ah that's great news mon15!!!! X


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ricschick! How is your tww going?


----------



## ricschick

It's going ok we're down the caravan for half term so my mind is occupied at the moment. I'm not sure this cycle will end in a bfp or not I don't feel very optimistic. But will see I'm going to test Sunday once I get home il be 8dpo. X


----------



## karoolia

good luck ricschick! When we were trying last cycle I really did look at it as bonus trying, if it happened, great, if not, dtd did make me feel better after all the unpleasantness. I think since you know you ovulated you probably have as good a chance as any other cycle though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ricschick

I do feel a bit crampy today so will see! X


----------



## Mom15

Fx ricschick! I may do an opk tomorrow, just for fun. It seemed that i was getting some ewcm, but I am also spotting still, so no idea if that is even possible. Just curious if it will show anything darker than a faint line. Pre mc the last three cycles I o'ed at cd16/19/21. So it could be possible but I think more than anything it's wishful thinking.


----------



## ricschick

Before my mc I ovulated on cd21 and this time it was cd25 (I counted the date of my dnc as cd1) so only a few days off!


----------



## Mom15

Good to know and yes I counted the day I induced with Misoprostol as CD1.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yay for dropping levels mom15! :happydance:

AF is about finished here so soon it will be time to try. Having very mixed feelings about it though I do want another baby. If only I were younger, I'd probably wait a year then.

On the way to work right now and I just saw a rainbow!! I seldom see one but I remember I did shortly before falling pregnant with DS so I hope it is a good sign...for all of us. &#127752;


----------



## karoolia

I can relate to the mixed feelings Fit_Mama. I am CD8 today so gearing up to try again in a few days. I am excited, but also scared. I'm only 29, but we have a lot of big life changes coming up that would make it much easier to have a baby now. Besides, I think I would be scared of another miscarriage regardless of when we try again. 

I love that you saw the rainbow. They always make me happy. My mother has always thought they were a good sign.


----------



## Mom15

So after the little bit of ewcm yesterday, today my uterus has been feeling achy just like it felt with my first O after DS. I just did an opk and it turned positive within 2 min. I'm still spotting though too! And could it be leftover hCG that's turning it positive. Argh. Haven't started temping. DS has been coming to our bed every night and so temping is going to be tough anyway. I want to be excited about Oing but I don't trust it. Any experiences like this from any of you during your post mc cycle?


----------



## Mom15

Here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0015.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mom15

I forgot to mention too that my cervix is open (although it has been more or less due to still spotting) and this morning I could barely reach it. So I just checked again and it is still super high and I have a lot of ewcm.....it's just that it is burgundy color. I'm going to spare you all a pic of that. So maybe the opk isn't lying....


----------



## loves_cookies

I'll catch up with everyone in a min, just wanted to respond to you quick Mom15. I didn't track O after mc but I had O symptoms day 13/14/15 (counting surgery as cd1). A later scan confirmed O definitely did O. I had spotting until day 18 and a positive HPT after 3 weeks so it is definitely possible! Good luck!


----------



## Mom15

Thank you loves!! That sounds just like my cycle then. Hope you are doing ok!


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry af came lady April.

Good luck in your 2ww ricschick.

I completely undersrand the mixed feelings Fit_mama. I think i've posted a bit of how I feel before.

Great news on the drop in levels Mom15!

Hope I haven't missed anyone/anything.

I'm still in limbo over here. I have positive OPK's on CD11 & 12. I'm now CD28! I last took a test on Wednesday which was bfn! So eithed my 2ww is a 2.5ww or my tests are faulty (not impossible, they were cheap on Amazon and now i've checked the reviews they are pretty mixed!) What I'm thinking is that if af still hasn't shown by Sunday then I'll go out and buy a test.


----------



## Mom15

Sorry about the limbo!! It's stressful enough after a mc. Did you do anything besides opk to catch O like tracking cm or temping?


----------



## loves_cookies

Temping wouldn't really work I don't think as my daughter is up a couple of times a night usually. 

CM matches the OPK's EWCM on days 10-13. BD CD 9, 11 & 12 so I thought I had a reasonable chance. 

Last cycle was 28 days, but my cycles usually are 23-26 days so when the OPK was CD11 & 12 I thought I was reverting back to normal for me. It could be perfectly possible that af will show tomorrow and that I'm still a little off after the mc.


----------



## Mom15

Unfortunately so many times only time will tell!


----------



## karoolia

oh good luck loves_cookies!!

Mom15 I had several positive opks after my mc. Each one was followed by a clear negative a few days later. I'm not sure if it was from the HCG still in my system (I don't think so since I also had negatives), if the tests were faulty, or if my body just tried and failed to ovulate several times. I'm leaning towards the last possibility. I didn't get ewcm, but nothing like what I normally do. I'm thinking my body just wasn't ready. It definitely tried though so I think it is entirely possible. I didn't temp so I can't confirm anything. Good luck!


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 I'd dtd anyway (if your not going to wait) as it's very possible that you are ovulating!! Fx 

Loves cookies I hope you no either way soon!! The only way I think is to keep testing every few days til either a bfp or af! 

I understand the hesitation in trying again because as much as I want a bfp this month I'm also scared it will happen again and I'm not sure how I would cope if it was to happen again or if I'd keep trying after that. I took getting pregnant and staying pregnant for granted and now I appreciate it so much more!!! 

Lo


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies! Def. Going to wait. I'm following doctors orders to wait 2 months from when my hCG will be below 5. Which it could already be, but I'll go for another draw. I may skip the next two O's depending on how long my cycles will be. Also I want to try to temp and see what my post O temps look like and how long my Lp will be. I can shake the feeling that I miscarried cause my lining was not thick enough cause I had just quit nursing. While nursing my temp would spike and then drop continuously til af and I had short LPs below 10days. So I want to see a couple of 11day LPs which is my normal. The only other time I oed this early i was taking a B100 complex and I'm taking it now, so i may have found what helps Oing me early.


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 why have they told you to wait 2 cycles? X


----------



## Mom15

He said to wait 2 months from when my hCG is 0 (or below 5 is what I considered negative, I think). I spoke to him the day I found out baby hadn't grown so it's a bit of a blur and of course I had a million questions once I was back home. But I think basically it gives your body a chance to go through a couple of cycles making sure the lining is built back up and to avoid another mc do to a uterus that hasn't had a chance to "recover". I think it's more of a rather safe than sorry approach. As with anything related to pregnancy, birth etc. everyone's body is unique and there are probably thousands of woman who can conceive and carry just fine on the first post mc cycle, but there may be some that should wait. I will stick to it cause I don't want to hear a "I told you so" in case sth were to happen again. My friend was told to wait three periods. I don't think she really got an explanation either. I can def. tell that my uterus is still "sore" though. It may have to do with my fibroid and maybe that's another reason why he would want me to wait a bit. It is strange how I can feel it hurt right now when I pee or even apply light pressure above my pubic bone. I had the same thing first O post DS and thought how can anyone miss their first O because mine was so obvious because it literally felt like my uterus was bruised almost for a week leading up to O. That went away after a cycle or two. But I think it may be the fibroid that is causing it. I will do another opk tomorrow. CP was super high and super open all day and I had more globs of ewcm, but then also passed what looked like another small piece of tissue. Bizarre. I may be in my first of two or three boring tww as there is no question AF will show. Ugh I feel like it going to be heavy too. Now I'm just blabbering...&#128523;


----------



## ricschick

It's funny how everyone is told something different, I was told to wait 1 cycle but purely for dating purposes others I've heard they have been told they can try straight away if they feel ready! It's so weird and difficult to no what to do when there is such conflicting advice. X


----------



## karoolia

My OB said there was a study long ago that showed that it was best to wait at least 3 months. He said in recent years it has been discredited (and he said it wasn't a good study to begin with), but that lots of doctors still follow this advice. Obviously, reproductive health is a difficult thing to do a controlled study on so there are very few clear answers. I believe there was a more recent study that showed women had a better chance of a successful pregnancy if they did get pregnant again within 3 months of miscarriage, but again I don't know how well controlled it was. 

All that said, my OB said to wait one cycle (mainly for dating), but that we could try again right away after that as long as we felt ready. I think a lot of doctors recommend waiting because they worry about women thinking they are ready then really struggling with a new pregnancy so they suggest they wait.


----------



## Mom15

Yes there is simply no scientific proof that waiting or not waiting is best!


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 said:


> Yes there is simply no scientific proof that waiting or not waiting is best!

Yes. It's unfortunate that there isn't better understanding. I get it though. I wouldn't volunteer to be part of a study while pregnant.


----------



## Mom15

I can see why supposedly we are more fertile after a mc. Sooo much ewcm!! And another dark opk that I will call positive for now. DS slept through last night so I hope my temp is somewhat accurate. That number is a pre O temp or 1 dpo temp. I don't think I have Oed yet as I usually dry up right away and sometimes even on Oday. Still thrilled that my body seems to at least be gearing up to it. Actually just now getting some o pain on my right. So exciting &#128513;


----------



## loves_cookies

It is funny how the advice is so different. My GP wanted me to wait at least 3 months but that's because she was troubled by my mental health rather than anything physical. I suffer from anxiety and depression and when I went a few weeks ago the anxiety was so bad it was causing a lot of physical symptoms so she felt I needed time to heal. That said she didn't argue when I said I couldn't wait as not being pregnant was making me anxious and I suspect I'm going to suffer bad anxiety during subsequent pregnancies regardless of when they are. 

Still no af, I possibly had the faintest of bfp's. The line is so faint I don't think it shows up on the photograph I took and two hours later I can't see anything at all on the test. If this was a week ago I'd have been overjoyed, and looking for progression but if it's accurate then I think I'll miscarry. CD29 should be a strong positive surely with positive OPK's on CD11&12? Will buy a different test tomorrow afternoon if no af and see what that says.


----------



## Mom15

I do not suffer with anxiety, but I sympathize with the anxious feeling of needing be pregnant again and how waiting makes me anxious more than anything. And you are right it doesn't matter how long we will wait, I will worry next time no matter what.
Hopefully you did O a few days later and it's just the start. If not I do agree with you as it is so similar to my cp cycle. On 12dpo I had the faintest of lines, but it was def there. Period started that day and I had faint lines for 6 days with pretty much no progression. Then they went negative. 
I have my fingers crossed that it's just too early, but I think it is good to be realistic about it and that it may not work out this cycle. Keep us posted!


----------



## karoolia

I hope you get your BFP loves cookies. I'm sorry you are going through this frustrating limbo phase. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm CD10 today, starting to get more cm so I'm hoping I ovulate soon. I'm temping for the first time this cycle, but I feel like I'm doing it wrong. I have gotten the exact same temp for the last 3 days in a row. Seems odd. It is a brand new BBT so I don't think I can blame the thermometer. Oh well, we'll see what happens. I'm going to start OPKs today as well.


----------



## loves_cookies

AF is here. To be fair I've been expecting this outcome for a who's still gutted though.


----------



## karoolia

loves_cookies said:


> AF is here. To be fair I've been expecting this outcome for a who's still gutted though.

I'm sorry cookies :( I had really hoped you would get your bfp. The good news is you still could end up getting a bfp in late June or early July! I'm still hoping this is your month!

Take today to rest if you can though. And remember that it's ok to feel down.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm sorry cookies. 

I've started a test thread in the gallery if anyone wants to follow. 
I feel quite crampy today as well.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Hi lovlies, can I join? I miscarried with # 1 in mid feburary, after I got really sick from a mold infestation in my old place :(

But I'm back here, my fiancé and I are prepared to TTC, although I am also scared, I worry about a bunch of things though. Would be nice to have some friends I can relate too.


----------



## Mom15

So sorry loves! Hugs...hoping next cycle is the one. I can't shake this feeling that I will conceive right away, so I know I will be disappointed if not. 

Welcome cowgirl and so sorry for your loss! I'm glad to hear you are ready again. This is a group of really nice ladies :) Hoping you will get your bfp soon. Where are you at in your cycle. And I think we all have fears having had recent losses, so you are not alone!

Tmi, but I have soooo much ewcm. Usually it just hangs out by my cervix and I have to check for it, but this is unreal. I'm starting to have to go to the bathroom so it doesn't end up in my panties. 
Would you guys say the min hold for an opk is 2h? I forgot and went to pee after I hadn't gone for 4h. Grrr.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

@Mom15 

I appreciate that  i know this time at least I'm living in a place that is mold free, so I won't get really sick again and miscarry, I also worry because of my spinal injury a year ago. I have nagging fears that something will go wrong. But I just finished my visit from AF two days again, so now to start charting again. My better half is super excited to try again. I have my reservations but I'm ready to get back into it. Even with reservations. My best friend just told me she thinks she might be pregnant. So that made it harder, hence why I came back here. It's nice to have an awesome group of ladies I can turn to who understand


----------



## karoolia

Hi Cowgirl!

I'm so sorry about your loss. That must have been so terrible to get sick and miscarry. I can't imagine how you must have felt. I'm glad you are in a mold free house now and are ready to try again. 

Like Mom15 said, the worry and reservation is normal. I feel it. I should be ovulating any day now (assuming this is a normal cycle) and I am so excited to try again, but also terrified. I agree that these boards really do help. It is nice to have people who understand. I hope being here helps you!

Mom15 - I have no idea what the best hold for opks is. I was wondering that myself actually. I had to come in to work today and am holding until I get home so I can start opks. I think I'll be around a 4 hour by then, but I don't really know if that's necessary?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

karoolia said:


> Hi Cowgirl!
> 
> I'm so sorry about your loss. That must have been so terrible to get sick and miscarry. I can't imagine how you must have felt. I'm glad you are in a mold free house now and are ready to try again.
> 
> Like Mom15 said, the worry and reservation is normal. I feel it. I should be ovulating any day now (assuming this is a normal cycle) and I am so excited to try again, but also terrified. I agree that these boards really do help. It is nice to have people who understand. I hope being here helps you!
> 
> Mom15 - I have no idea what the best hold for opks is. I was wondering that myself actually. I had to come in to work today and am holding until I get home so I can start opks. I think I'll be around a 4 hour by then, but I don't really know if that's necessary?


Thanks hun  It was a horrifying experience, they said they were going to put me on antibiotics and I said I was 10 weeks pregnant, and to be careful about antibiotics and they did an ultrasound and said there was no heartbeat. It was like a bombshell had hit...

on the lighter side being here has already helped me lots. My DH and I have officially come up with names like definitive first and middle for each gender. So that helps me feel better, and you're right, it's easier knowing there are people that understand. My friends just don't understand. They say to just try again and suck it up and get over it, but I can't its not that easy. But take it a day at a time  on the upside my little business is going well. ^_^ can't wait to bring an itty bitty into the world though.


----------



## Mom15

That sounds horrible cowgirl. I'm sorry that you had to go through this. After the miscarriage I realized that I always new how terrible it is to misscarry but going through it is ten times worse. 

Opk was negative, BUT half the hold and twice the fluids as yesterday and day before, so it may have just been more diluted. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Temp should go up soon if I truly did O.


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - I think I've read 2h with very little fluids is enough and that fmu is not the best to use. I get my surge around 10-1p I have learnt so I usually test with smu.


----------



## karoolia

Ya, I generally test in the afternoon. Not that I have much experience, but that has seemed to be a good time. It was negative today. Not surprised, I usually o around CD 15-17, but figured I would start testing now incase this cycle was still off. 

cowgirl that truly sounds like a terrible experience. I was 10 weeks as well and was told baby had stopped at 8. It's terrible to stare at a silent screen. I really hope we all have better experiences next time.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome cowgirl sorry for your loss how awful!! Best of luck this cycle! X


----------



## karoolia

I miss the days before miscarriage where I wasn't concerned about all things fertility. I am currently waiting for ovulation, which likely won't happen until Friday at the earliest, but I'm already worried it won't happen. Absolutely ridiculous to be worrying about that on CD11, but here I am all the same.


----------



## loves_cookies

karoolia said:


> I miss the days before miscarriage where I wasn't concerned about all things fertility. I am currently waiting for ovulation, which likely won't happen until Friday at the earliest, but I'm already worried it won't happen. Absolutely ridiculous to be worrying about that on CD11, but here I am all the same.

Karoolia, I know what you mean. I'm already worried that we won't be successful this cycle I'm only on CD1! 

Welcome Cowgirl. I'm sorry for your loss and that you find yourself here.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Thanks guys, I know things will get better now that I am here. I feel better. It makes today easier to deal with too. Today is my god son's 2nd birthday and his mom is having a lot of mental health issues and has blamed me for everything and walked out of my life, so I can't see my god son anymore.


----------



## ricschick

Oh that's awful hopefully once she is well again she will let you see your godson!! 
Me too! I took getting pregnant for granted but I won't anymore!!! I've opened a test thread in the gallery if you guys want to go and look. Don't mind if you don't tho. Xx


----------



## Mom15

I think yesterday's opk was just too diluted. Today's I think is positive, but I haven't looked at it compared to the others as I was watching my nieces all day and so i just poas and put it away, but I could tell it looked dark. I have never had that many dark opks. Went for another hCG draw tonight. Please, please, please be negative! I will probably hear from them in the morning. I'll update when I get the results. I hope I will o tomorrow or Wednesday. The previous two cycles I had about 5/6 days of ewcm. Of course it could be different now.


----------



## ricschick

Fx mom15!!!!


----------



## ricschick

Pretty sure af is here &#128580; Probably for the best I S'pose. Still feel bummed tho. I should have been 18 weeks as a stupid email keeps updating me which ive unsubscribe do too. &#128545;


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry ricschick :( I just found your test gallery post. I was hoping your cycle was just off and you were just getting implantation bleeding. I did feel some peace in getting af and starting fresh, hopefully you'll feel the same. I know it sucks though. 

I deleted all my apps and emails that were tracking my pregnancy, I just couldn't handle the updates. I can't seem to forget though. I should be 17 weeks. It feels so weird to think I should be 17 weeks and yet here I am waiting to ovulate hoping for a spring/summer 2018 baby when it should have been a November 2017 baby :(


----------



## ricschick

I no it bloody sucks doesn't it!!! 
Yeah your right tho best to start off with a clean slate! Going to eat better and I just bought some evening primrose tablets which I think are meant to help with cm. xx


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry af is here ricschick. It's gutting isn't it even when you're expecting it.

I unsubscribed/deleted everything the day after I found out I think. I still know I would have been 20 weeks, should have been finding out if it was a boy or girl this week not having af! I had quite a long cry last night to my husband about how unfair it was that we miscarried and that af had showed which means another month has passed. That it means my daughter will be at least 5 1/2 before we have another. 5 years 1 month was a bigger gap than I wanted and now its going to be almost 6 months bigger at least. I know people have bigger gaps and it's fine and Amelie will never know different. But it just not what I imagined when we started out. We were originally planning a 2-3 year gap but Amelie's problems meant we weren't ready, so it became 3-4, then we moved and couldnt afford it. After that I got a new job so we couldn't try or I wouldn't have qualified for occupational maternity pay and now we're here and we can't change it now. My husband tries to comfort me but i get the impression that we doesn't really understand why I'm upset? That we can try again this month and we always knew that miscarriage was a possibility. He just says that it's in the past and we can't change it.


----------



## ricschick

Thank you cookies. Sorry you've been upset! I think it's hard for them to understand as it doesn't physically happen to them and I think men are more literal about things. My dh thinks it was meant to be as there was a reason for it not developing,and he explained it as he worries about me rather than what's actually happening, obviously they feel disappointment but they can't really understand how we feel as long as their there to look after us. Xx


----------



## Mom15

Let me join you guys on the "boat of bad day". Got my hCG back and it is still at 60 &#128532;


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry Mom15, I can really understand the HCG disappointment. Mine went down quickly at first to the point where I either ovulated or my body tried very hard to ovulate, but then it just lingered low, but there for almost 3 weeks. I hope yours gets down to zero quickly, but just know you aren't alone.

DH and I actually just talked about how he doesn't get it. I was talking about how I was worried my cycle might still be off and he just said "well we know that can happen and there is nothing we can do. No sense in worrying". He's right, but that doesn't make me feel better. I told him that and he asked what he could do to make me feel better. He was upset to realize there was nothing he could do.

It's just different since it's our bodies. They try, but they can't fully understand how we feel.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you, Karoolia! I just was too hopeful it would be negative by now. Going on vacation on Thursday so that will take my mind off it. I'm wondering if I indeed Oed today despite the leftover hCG. I'm starting to get some creamy cm and cervix is not as soft and open. We'll see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm sorry mom15, I think 1.5 or 2 more weeks and you'll be in the negative range.. I know how hard this limbo is ( dang near drove me crazy).. just try to have fun on your vacation! I'll be praying for you and keeping my FX &#128519;


----------



## Mom15

Thank you Lady, that means a lot to me! How are you? I lost track of where you are at in your cycle.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry mom15 hopefully it won't be long now! Have you another blood draw booked? Going away sounds great and will make the time move quickly. Just maybe do all the things you wouldn't of been able to do and really enjoy it. Xx


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ricschick! He asked me to get another draw in two weeks which works out well as I will be gone next week! And yes I plan on doing a few things I couldn't while pregnant or at least now I can get more out of them: massage, chiropractor, seeing a doctor for pain in my right foot are the main things.


----------



## ladyapril777

I am on CD 10, am testing with OPKS ( haven't detected ovulation yet) .. but I have 3 fertility apps.. and 2/3 of them say I am in my fertile window.. so I am going to try to BD as much as possible lol ..


----------



## ricschick

Good luck lady! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - a trip is a great thing right now! It is actually a huge help to be able to focus on something else and just relax and have fun. We had a sort of vacation shortly after my D&C and it was the best thing we could have done. My husband had a board exam in another city so it was sort of a work trip, but for 4 days we got to exlpore a new place, try new restaurants and just take our minds off what had happened. I still have sad days, but that trip was really a turning point. 

ladyapril - good luck! We're at about the same place, I'm CD13 FF says I'm in my ferile window, but no ewcm yet and my opks are still negative. Good luck this cycle and have fun with the BD phase :)


----------



## karoolia

ricschick how are you feeling?


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - we will be visiting Baltimore for the first time (for a wedding) getting excited. Just not about the 5.50am flight. Haha. 
My copious amounts of ewcm are starting to have creamy cm mixed in which usually means o has happened. I have not yet seen a temp shift. If I don't see one in the next day or two I may have tried to O but not actually have. We'll see. Good luck karoolia and lady that you will O soon.


----------



## Ready4BabyS

Hi Ladies,
I'd like to join as well! I suffered a miscarriage back in February when I was about 9 weeks along. (had gone and had ultrasound 2 weeks before and baby looked good and saw heart beat...then second ultrasound no heartbeat and no growth) Since the miscarriage I've had two normal 28 day cycles, but this month I'm all out of whack! Started what I'm assuming was an early period at day 20, bled for 3 days, then nothing for 2 days, had sex last night and now I'm light pink with mucus every time I wipe and a little bit of low right back pain. Help! I know it hasn't really been that long since the miscarriage, but I feel like my body is failing me! My OB doctor says it is nothing to worry about, probably just an anovulatory cycle...GRRRR, I want to be ovulating! I'm just looking for some support and advise from ladies who have been in the same boat! Thanks ladies!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome ready4bsby sorry about your loss. Hopefully your next cycle will go back to normal!! 

Karoolia I'm ok period is heavier than normal and I feel tired and irritated! Il be glad once she it gone! 
Good luck I hope you ov soon!! Exciting xxx


----------



## karoolia

Welcome ready4baby! I'm so sorry about your loss. To see a heartbeat at the first appointment then for it to have stopped must have been devastating. I'm so sorry you had to experience that. Cycles after a miscarriage seem to be all over the place. I have only had one period since so I can't say much from experience, but I have heard of others being normal then off then normal again. I'll cross my fingers that things smooth out for next cycle. 

ricschick - glad you're feeling ok. I have heard that the first period can be heavier. My aunt told me to plan to take time off work because her experiences were always really rough. It doesn't sound like yours is that bad though. 

Mom15 - that sounds really exciting. I absolutely love attending weddings. Maybe I'm weird, but I always have so much fun at them. I also really like Baltimore. DH did some clinical rotations there. He also has an aunt and uncle who live there. The harbor is a great place to walk around and they have an amazing aquarium (I didn't go, but DH went with some classmates and was very impressed). Lots of great restaurants too. And if you are renting a car, Washington is super close, about a 40 minute drive or so.


----------



## ricschick

So where is everyone from? I'm from London. X


----------



## karoolia

I'm from Canada (Nova Scotia to be exact) and am counting down the days until we return. Right now we're living in Iowa in the US. People here are very friendly, which is nice and summer has arrived much earlier than it does back home, but I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Ready4BabyS

I'm from Vermont in the United States.


----------



## Mom15

Originally Germany but now in the Midwest in the US. 

Thanks for the tips karoolia. Sounds like we are doing the right things. Staying at a hotel at the inner harbor and a visit to the aquarium is also the plan :)


----------



## Mom15

Oh and welcome ready! I'm sorry for your loss :(
I won't be much help with the cycles. I less than 3 weeks post mmc and still waiting for hCG to go down and period to return. My opks are going negative and I am starting to get more creamy cm. My temp had not yet risen so until it does I am going to assume this was merrily an attempt to O. Hopefully it will go up tomorrow. But I have to get up at sth crazy like 3am cause our flight is so early so no matter what my temp just won't really be accurate.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 I didn't realize you were originally from another country! We have more in common than I thought :)

I'm having a good/bad day. I finally got a blinking face on my opk so ov should be coming any day now. Our landlord also gave us the green light to get 2 new kitties instead of 1. But I also found out that another one of my friends here is pregnant. I don't have many fiends here, 3 girls really. We all basically started to TTC at the same time. Two of us got pregnant right away, but then I miscarried, now another is pregnant. I am happy for them, but it really makes me think about how I should be right there with them talking about all things pregnancy and babies, but instead I'm in limbo :(


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry karoolia!! I hope this is your lucky day. I know what you mean about limited friends it's just different when you don't live where you grew up. I really only have one who is also ttc right know and the bizarre thing is we miscarried two days apart from each other. It's surreal. I can keep the sad emotions well under control now, but not a day or even half a day goes by where I don't think about what happened. It's going to come back big too when I see pics of my sister's baby boy. She is due end of June and he could be here any day as she is already past of what she made it to with her DD. That doesn't mean I'm not thrilled for her. Totally excited. But I know what you mean, there is always the what should have been. Hang in there and hopefully you will be lucky this cycle &#127808;


----------



## ricschick

Ah karoolia that must be hard but you will be there talking all things pregnancy and babies but you will just be a few months behind. How long did it take you to fall this time? Xx


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Mom15, it really is tough sometimes. I wouldn't wish a miscarriage on my worst enemy and I am very happy for my friends, but it just makes it all seem fresh for me again. 

And yes, being so far away from home is tough. I still stay in contact with my friends at home, but Skype calls and texts aren't quite the same as actually spending time together. 

How long have you been in the US?


----------



## Mom15

For about 10.5 years, with a 6 months break as I was waiting on a visa. I can't remember last time i had Christmas with my parents and sister :(. It's expensive to travel over Christmas and the weather is not as good.


----------



## ladyapril777

Just realized I messed up with my post yesterday I was CD 9 today I am CD 10, I'm still negative on the OPK, but I did see EWCM today.. so I'm gonna have at it lol..


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Ah karoolia that must be hard but you will be there talking all things pregnancy and babies but you will just be a few months behind. How long did it take you to fall this time? Xx

How long did it take with my mc? I got pregnant immediately. As in I stopped taking my birth control pills Feb. 5th and conceived on Feb. 24th. That was the only time I ever tried though so I have no idea if it was a fluke or if I'm just very fertile. 

I just feel in such a weird position with friends. None of my friends back home are at this stage. A lot are in serious relationships, but aren't thinking about babies yet. So they feel for me, but don't really get it. My friends here are all pregnant or trying to be and my story kind of just scares them (understandably). Everyone is very nice and have been very supportive, which is great, but no one quite gets it. I guess that is why I have you guys :) :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Oh great well hopefully you will fall again quickly!! Xx


----------



## CowgirlBaby

How are all my lovelies doing today? Me just working, getting my business back on its feet. I had customers eagerly awaiting my return to my little at home bakery business. I might get a tattoo that I've been wanting to get well I wait for my cycle to get back on track lol. I am eagerly awaiting to try again though :3 

Hope all my lovelies are doing ok.


----------



## ladyapril777

CD11 for me today.. just tested on an OPK and it was still negative &#128530;But I am still having EWCM and sore boobs.. so I'm assuming I'm going to ovulate soon.. last cycle I got a positive OPK on CD12 , hopefully it won't be much longer, because I'm going nuts here lol


----------



## Mom15

Cowgirl - I love baked goods! You are making me hungry. I hope your cycle returns to normal soon. 

Lady - fingers crossed for a positive opk soon. Are you seeing any progression yet?

I keep wondering who will have the first bfp. I'm so anxious for anyone to get one. We all deserve it and seeing one (and hopefully all) of us get it would make me so hopeful that mine won't be far away. 

Afm, of course I didn't temp this morning. Had three hours of sleep and woke up at 2.22am when DS woke up. I had set my alarm for 2.45am as we had that early flight. By the time I got him to go back to sleep it was almost three. Nap time now :)


----------



## ricschick

Lady hopefully you'll get a positive tomorrow! I no with mine they go from light to dark very quickly! 

I treated myself to a clearblue digital ovulation test kit today anyone used this before?


----------



## ladyapril777

I usually have a 2-3 day progression with them being positive on the 3 rd day or so.. but I have had it turn positive really quickly.. idk, this is only my 2 or 3rd month using OPKS


----------



## Mom15

Still no temp rise here. Thinking this was just an attempt at ovulation.


----------



## Mom15

Happy weekend everyone! Well I'm certain now, no temp rise, no O. Hopefully my level are slowly getting lower that maybe the next attempt at O will work. I'm also hopeful that it may just be an annovulatory cycle and af will still show up in a few days. This attempt at O felt sooo similar to what I experienced after DS was born, although I did get a rise then. Who knows, just some more waiting. Can't wait till all this guessing is over and I'm back to my first real cycle.


----------



## ladyapril777

CD 13 here, I got my positive OPK today!! I have BD the last 4 days in a row.. hoping to get 1 or 2 more in this weekend.. I think hubbys getting tired though lol


----------



## karoolia

So I'm pretty sure this is going to be an annovulary cycle for me again :( I'm not completely giving up hope, but today is CD16. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD17 the cycle I got pregnant so I guess this isn't that off, but I was having ewcm by CD16 that cycle. This cycle I haven't seen any. My opks have been getting darker and I have been getting the flashing smiley faces (CB advanced digital), but haven't had a peak day/strong positive. 

I'm worried that the miscarriage really messed up my body.

ricschick - I have the clear blue advanced digitals. They seem ok. They have 3 levels - negative, high, and peak. I like that about them. When I pull the strip out though I sometimes find the high can look a lot like negative, at least the first day I got a high it did. I have only really started using them this cycle though so I can't say much. 

ladyapril - hurray!! Here's hoping for a bfp in a couple of weeks for you!!

Mom15 - I'm sorry. That was me after my miscarriage as well. I was certain I ovulated, until it seemed like I was again, then again. Hopefully next cycle is back to normal for you!


----------



## karoolia

So I just tested and got a strong positive/peak on my opk. Still no ewcm though. I am very confused about what is going on. Oh well, if I ovulate at all that is still a step in the right direction!


----------



## ricschick

Oh that's good you got a positive!! Try not to worry to much about ewcm I don't get very much if any sometimes and it hasn't stopped me from getting pregnant. Good luck!! 

Mom15 sorry you didn't seem to ovulate but maybe that is because your levels are still slightly up. 

Ladyapril woohoo sounds like your in for a great chance this cycle. 

Afm af is leaving the building so the waiting begins.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ricschick, that makes me feel better. Normally I get more than enough so it's just weird for me. 

Hurray for af being on her way out! One step closer to trying again this cycle! Here's hoping it's the one :)


----------



## Mom15

Thanks for the encouraging words ladies. I sort of started spotting heavier again, almost like light bleeding. Who knows what's going on. I can't change it anyway so no reason to get worked up. I'm falling asleep as I'm typing as it is late and we went to the wedding tonight. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## ladyapril777

karoolia said:


> So I just tested and got a strong positive/peak on my opk. Still no ewcm though. I am very confused about what is going on. Oh well, if I ovulate at all that is still a step in the right direction!

Come to think of it, both times I got pregnant I did not notice that much EWCM... so I think it's totally possible to ovulate but not get much EWCM .. and still get pregnant .. dont count yourself out ever, until AF shows.. and sometimes not even then!! Just keep BDing, you never know!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies! That gives me hope. I just keep worrying that my body is messed up, but I suppose it could just be a "cycles can vary" kind of thing. We definitely did BD though!

Mom15 - I hope you had fun at the wedding and that your trip has been going well! What have you done so far? Maybe the spotting is af starting? For me that was a great thing after my mc last because it meant I got to start a new fresh cycle.


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - I was going to ask, do you check internally or just with tp for ewcm. I never get anything on tp (besides this time after the mc) and when I check it's all the way up by the cervix. 

We have had a great time so far! Yesterday we went to the Maryland Science Center, that was fun for the kids. We have friends traveling with us and their boy is 8 months older than ours. We have had awesome blue crab. The wedding was fun (although exhausting, as the place had no high chairs. Then they had a room with toys, which sounds great, but it was the one room with the exterior door wide open to the parking lot.) So I was chasing DS more than anything. Today I think we are going to take the water taxi and tomorrow we'll go to the aquarium. 

I had a suspicious temp rise this morning. I did have some beer, but only 4 taster sizes which maybe totaled up to a pint and a bit and I stopped drinking at probably between 8-9. So I don't think that's it. I did temp an hour later so that could have influenced it. Of course now I'm somewhat hopeful that I Oed. We'll see what tomorrow's temp brings. And I used to start spotting as early as 5 dpo, so 1 or 2 dpo after a mc wouldn't be that surprising.


----------



## ladyapril777

CD 14 today.. I'm having ovulation pains so I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating plus had a positive OPK yesterday.. I have BD the last 5 days in a row I'm going to try to get 1 more in today.. but tomorrow I officially start this months TWW


----------



## Mom15

Yay for Oing Lady!


----------



## karoolia

yay ladyapril!! Best of luck to you! 

Mom15 - I normally don't have to check internally, but I have been this time. Maybe this is way too much information, but it does feel wet inside, but doesn't seem like ewcm, it's tough to tell. I think I did have a little today though! DH thinks I'm still just anxious about TTC post-mc and that is just throwing me off, I don't know. 

It sounds like you are having a great trip! A toy room at a wedding sounds like a great idea for kids! It is unfortunate that it had the door there though. I'm glad you are having a good time. Fingers crossed you ovulated as well!!

AFM I think I may have ovulated. I had a peak test result yesterday. My advanced opks won't let me test again after a peak (or maybe the wand part wasn't working properly) so I just used the test stick alone and looked at the lines. Even stronger today. I had some pains yesterday and today so I'm thinking that is a good sign. Now just to wait to see if my temp shifts. Hard to be accurate right now though. We brough home a 6 month old kitten on Thursday and she like to get up at 4am and seems to think I should join her.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been around, I managed to burn through most of my monthly data plan and I always post on the go, so I had to stay off the internet haha.

Karoolia I have never had much if any ewcm and I have always gotten pregnant whenever we have tried or even not really tried - I now have 4 pregnancies under my belt to prove it so I wouldn't count yourself out at all!

Yay for o'ing ladyapril!! Fx for a BFP for you!!

Your signs sound promising mom15, hopefully you o'd too! The wedding sounds fun but it's unfortunate that the playroom opened to the parking lot...my DS is a runner so I wouldn't have been able to relax at all either.

AFM I am having a strange cycle too! Normally I get no ewcm and the test line on my opk only gets as dark as, but never darker than, the control and I have to use a clearblue digital to confirm that I'm ovulating. This cycle I've had tons of ewcm and today the test line on my opk was darker than the control line for the first time ever so it looks like I'm o'ing tomorrow on cd16. 

I think someone was asking about Clearblue digital a few pages back, sorry can't remember who, so here's my $0.02. FYI I don't use the flashing ones, I use the ones that give you a solid smiley face when you're about to o and an empty circle when you're not. Since these things are pricey (especially in Canada!!) I use internet cheapies until I get one that looks positive and then test with the Clearblue digital to confirm, that way I avoid wasting a bunch on negatives.


----------



## karoolia

Hey Fit_Mama! Thanks! I guess I won't worry about it too much. It seems like everyone is having different cycles than usual. Maybe miscarriages do throw us off our norm for a while. 

It looks like everyone is ovulating around the same time, that's kind of exciting! I'm hoping there will be some good news for at least some of us (hopefully all) in a few weeks!

I actually think I may have ovulated yesterday. I had a tiny bit of ewcm (finally), another strong positive opk, some pains, and then my temp was up this morning. I'll keep temping to confirm, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Mom15

Things are definitely out of whack for me still. It seems that I got my temp rise yesterday which would still sort of make sense with my opks and cm. But I started bleeding yesterday, which would be luteal phase of 0! And I know the cycle after the mc isn't anything normal. I'm hoping this is my first period after the mc, but I'm worried as i read everywhere to have 20 days with out any bleeding to call it a period after a mc. I had less than that and spotting the whole time even though not very much. So some more waiting I guess. I feel like I'm hanging behind everyone as I think my mc was the most recent, but I also benefit from all your experiences so that's nice to have your ladies advice on things. 
Love seeing all you ladies O (Lady, karoolia and fit_mama, right?)
Happy tww waits!


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 glad your having a lovely time even tho it's not as relaxing as you'd like lol. My lp was 9 days which was definitely out for me but obviously due to the mc. 

Good luck ladies in the tww!!!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ricschick! I hope yours improves back to normal. I am so bloated which makes sense if this was a period. But I'm not bleeding very much at all. I had two days with high temps. 6 days til my next draw!


----------



## ricschick

Nothing too exciting happening here cm seems to have increased since taking epo gas anyone taken this before and noticed ov sooner?


----------



## karoolia

I've never heard of epo gas. Is the goal to trigger earlier ovulation? Someone in another thread mentioned FertileCM as a good supplement, but I think that is more to increase cm?

I am in the boring early tww stage. I am very pleased to be here though. I really didn't think I was going to ovulate. 3dpo today!


----------



## ladyapril777

karoolia said:


> I've never heard of epo gas. Is the goal to trigger earlier ovulation? Someone in another thread mentioned FertileCM as a good supplement, but I think that is more to increase cm?
> 
> I am in the boring early tww stage. I am very pleased to be here though. I really didn't think I was going to ovulate. 3dpo today!

Yay! I am 3dpo today too! FX for us &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## karoolia

Good luck Ladyapril!!!


----------



## Mom15

Looking forward to a week from now when a few of you will be nearing the end of your tww. 
And hopefully by then ricschick you will see some signs of O starting. I have no experience with epo. 

I'm frustrated again because I'm spotting, just on Sunday I think it was I had a bit more what I would consider bleeding, but still light. So I have no idea where I am at. Just frustrated. At the wedding was a woman due within a week or so of me. And I could hardly look at her, cause I kept thinking this is what I should be looking like right now. I guess I'll keep temping and hope that at some point I'll get back to a pattern. &#128554; Oh and I think I have a yeast infection &#128545;


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia lol I just meant evening primrose oil. 
Good luck to you and ladyapril!! I have a good feeling!!!! 

Mom15 sorry it's still such a confusing time!!! Hopefully it will settle soon and the spotting and bleeding often ends in a yeast infection it did for me too. X


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Karoolia lol I just meant evening primrose oil.
> Good luck to you and ladyapril!! I have a good feeling!!!!
> 
> Mom15 sorry it's still such a confusing time!!! Hopefully it will settle soon and the spotting and bleeding often ends in a yeast infection it did for me too. X

Ah, haha, I definitely missed that. I have no experience either way though. 

Mom15 - I had a very confusing cycle after my miscarriage. Unfortaunately it just happens to some of us. My pregnancy tests went faint then surged again then went faint again. I swear my body tried to ovulate 3 times. Then af was a week late and very light (actually it was only slightly less than my norm, but I was expecting much much more so it confused me). I feel a lot better this cycle. Still a tad off, but nothing to make me concerned. I'm sure you will have a similar experience.


----------



## Mom15

I'm just annoyed but the on off bleeding/spotting. Do I call this a "period" or just more spotting from the miscarriage. In between your attempts to O during your first cycle did you spot/bleed or have cm other than ewcm? 
I'm looking forward to finding out my hCG level, but I'm also dreading hearing that it is maybe not below 5 yet.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hope your body regulates soon mom15. :hugs: It can be so frustrating waiting to try again.

Good luck karoolia and lady, I am 2dpo so I guess you'll be testing a couple of days before me!!

Speaking of which, when do you (or have you) ladies get your BFP'S? For me it seems to be 9 or 10 dpo. DS was my strongest and earliest BFP (though I can't compare with my first pregnancy as I didn't realize I was preggo until 6 weeks along) and he was the only one who made it. Coincidence or not, I don't know.

I found out today that they got the results back from when they sent my most recent baby for testing. The nurse wouldn't go into too much detail because they're not supposed to give results over the phone, but she confirmed it was a random chromosome abnormality that wasn't compatible with life. She said there was no pattern between it and my first loss and was nothing to worry about at all. A relief, because I'd been worried that because I got pregnant right after my chemical with no period in between that I'd not allowed my lining to build back up and lost a healthy baby as a result.


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad the news brought you some relief/peace fit_mama. My OB said we could try again after one cycle. He said if my lining wasn't strong enough it just wouldn't implant or wouldn't stick if it did (so a chemical basically) so I think since you made it to 8 weeks that wouldn't have been a concern. I'm glad you have confirmation though. 

As for BFPs, I got mine at 11 dpo I think. I was only tracking by cm, so I could be off, but I'm pretty sure I was 11 dpo. That was my only time pregnant though so I really don't have a pattern. 

Mom15 - no, I didn't have any spotting. I bled the day of my D&C followed by very light spotting for a couple of days. When AF started I had three very light days then very minimal spotting (like only when I went to the bathroom). 
My cm was all over the place - ew around when the opks were positive and basically everything else in between those days. I had more then than I did this cycle. Weird.


----------



## ladyapril777

With my first pregnancy I didn't test until 2 days after AF was due ( I was spotting and thought I had got my period is why) went on to have a healthy son.. with my miscarriage pregnancy I didn't test until I was like 6 days late ( I had no idea I was pregnant.. had been trying for 8.5 years) so I'm not sure at what dpo I would have got a BFP because I never tested early... now I'm a complete Poas addict lol


----------



## Mom15

Thanks fit_mama especially for th hugs &#129303; 
and karoolia thank you for sharing what your cycle was like. I forgot you had a d&c. 

Fit_mama I'm so glad to hear you got peace of mind why it happened. I wish testing would have been offered to me as it will always bug me that I will never know the reason why. 

As for bfp's with DS I didn't test until 4 days late (15 dpo), the chemical I got the faintest line on 12dpo and i think the fact that it was so faint was an indication that it wasn't going to stick. With my mc i got a faint on 10 dpo but I didn't test on 9. So going forward I think I will start testing at 9 dpo.


----------



## zoe2010

Hey ladies! I'm going to join in if you don't mind. A little background... my husband and I decided to "stop preventing" in January. I was more on board than he was though. Even though we were more NTNP, I still kept track of my days and monitored my CM so I had a pretty good idea of when I ovulated. Anyway in April nothing had happened so we decided to book a trip to Cancun in June (I'm actually supposed to be there right now). 
Since we were leaving for our trip we decided to be as careful as we could be in May because we knew if we got pregnant we wouldn't be able to go because of Zika.
Well I was due to start AF on May 28th. I was in Houston for my sisters graduation and just thought maybe travel stress was delaying it. I never thought for a second I might be pregnant. I got home on the 31st and told my husband that I hadn't started yet so he told me to go ahead and get a test to ease my mind. (At this point we were about 10 days away from vacation) so on June 1st I took a test and within 30 seconds there was a second line. I couldn't believe it. After numerous BFNs there was a very clear BFP right in front me. I was shocked! When I got home that night I told my husband and he was less than thrilled. Very upset actually. Mostly because of our upcoming vacation we knew we would have to cancel. 
Needless to say the first week of my pregnancy was an emotional roller coaster. My husband and I had numerous fights, we had to battle with the airline and the resort to get a refund... it was a mess. But in the back of my mind I was so excited. I was finally pregnant. I couldn't help but think about the future. I had my first doctors appointment and everything was looking great... and then this past Sunday happened :(
I woke up on June 12th with light bright red bleeding and at first thought it was due to the sex we had the night before. But then it got heavier and my cramps got worse. That's when I knew it was all over. My husband tried to reassure me that everything was going to be fine but I knew it wasn't. After a trip to the ER that night followed by a doctors visit the next day, and numerous blood draws and ultrasounds it was determined that we indeed miscarried. 
I was beyond devestated and I'm still trying to figure out how to cope. One minute I'm sad and the next I'm ok. I'm still bleeding and just emotionally exhausted. And honestly I'm even wondering if this is something I wanna go though again. 
Please tell me I'm not the only one that's terrified to even try again? I'm terrified. I'm worried that my husband won't wanna go through this again either. He was so mad at first (and he has apologized profusely) and we seem to be doing better. I think this has made us stronger. But I'm just having such a hard time. I cant even watch movies or shows with babies right now, and I'm finding it hard to talk to my best friend who is 13 weeks. Ugh I'm a mess :(
I know this was long but I just need other women to talk to and vent to who understand what I'm dealing with...


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So sorry about your loss Zoe. :hugs: And also welcome. No one wants to end up here of course but all the ladies are really lovely and supportive. I lost my first pregnancy too so I know how devestating it is. I can also relate to being afraid to try (even though I'm now in the tww). Now that I've had a d&c for loss #3 I'm terrified of needing another one, especially because (with the exception of my chemical) I've always needed intervention as my body can't seem to accept it when my babies die. Just know that the odds of having 2 losses in a row are very slim. After my first loss I conceived my rainbow who is now a healthy 17 month old and I'm sure it will be the same for you.


----------



## karoolia

Hi zoe and welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss. That sounds absolutely devastating. I'm sorry too about DH's reaction to the pregnancy. It sounds like it was more about timing and shock than anything else. 

I hope you can find some comfort knowing you are not alone. You might want to read through this thread (if you haven't already) and see some of the different (and similar) experiences we have all had. 

As for a fear of trying again. You better believe it. I am 5DPO today. We decided to try again right away. I desperately want to be pregnant again, but I am scared out of my mind. When I test in a week or so I know I will have a huge range of emotions no matter what the result. I dread trying to get through first tri again knowing that my last baby died at 8 weeks, but I didn't find out until 10 weeks. I feel sick thinking about having another first scan just to find no heartbeat. However, I know we want to have kids and I know trying again (and maybe again and again and again) is the way to do it. 

There have been many times when I have wondered if it is worth the stress and sadness. I know if I get my baby some day I will feel like it was, but right now I have no guarantee of that so the fear is very real. I don't know if that helps, but I just want you to know that the way you feel is absolutely normal. I also have a hard time thinking about my friends who are pregnant. It's tough. You're happy for them, but you can't help but think that you should be right there with them. 

I think the way you are feeling now is the reason why some doctors recommend waiting 2-3 months before trying again. Sometimes we need time to heal and figure out what we want. 

Again, I am so very sorry for what you went through. I really hope being here helps you find some peace


----------



## zoe2010

Thank you ladies! It's just so nice to be able to talk about it. It helps :( I have my moments where I wanna cry and then some moments I'm ok. It's such an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## ladyapril777

Welcome Zoe! I'm so sorry for your loss.. I had my miscarriage in March and it is the worst emotional roller coaster I have ever been on, so I can totally relate.. all of us ladies on this thread are on the same boat. I was super depressed and having you ladies to talk to has really helped. The doctor told me I could try after I had 1 normal period.. and we did ( to no avail yet) but honestly this has been the first month where I feel more emotionally ready.. I get what you are saying about being terrified to try again..every woman is different and will be ready at different times, anytime you need to talk, we are here


----------



## karoolia

So yesterday I was talking to a friend and telling her I was feeling sad. She asked why. I told her I think it is still from my miscarriage that I still have bad days. She told me maybe I should stop trying because it wouldn't be good to get pregnant until I feel happier again. 

I tried to explain to her that even though I'm still sad and definitely scared, I know this is what I need and what I want. I found it frustrating because I just couldn't seem to explain it well. I appreciated that she was trying to help me and we had a good talk that did make me feel better, but I still got the feeling that she didn't understand where I was coming from at all. 

Anyone have an experience like that? Can we even explain this feeling to someone who hasn't been there? She has never been pregnant, but does plan to start trying soon so maybe it is just that she doesn't understand.


----------



## zoe2010

I think it's hard for people who haven't been through it to understand what it feels like. Hate to say it but I used to be one of those people. I always thought a miscarriage was sad but not a huge deal because it wasn't a full term baby. Boy was I wrong :( and I could kick myself for ever feeling that way. Your body goes through some crazy changes so quickly and it's hell! One thing that I have heard over and over again is "well at least you know you can get pregnant".... ughhhhhh if I hear that one more time I might scream


----------



## karoolia

zoe2010 said:


> One thing that I have heard over and over again is "well at least you know you can get pregnant".... ughhhhhh if I hear that one more time I might scream

Agreed! My aunt had 12 miscarriages and she said people still said this to her. She said it drove her crazy, she knew she was fertile, but the babies didn't stick. I'm just hoping I don't have the same gene that she does in that department. 

I also know what you mean about kicking yourself. I really didn't get it until it happened to me. I even apologized to a friend for not being more understanding when she had a miscarriage.


----------



## Mom15

Zoe - I'm so sorry for your loss! I think you discribe what so many if not all of us feel/felt. There are so many emotions from sad to angry to being ok even excited to try again and have that bfp excitement again just to be taken over by worry that something could be wrong again. It helps so much to chat here. No one in my real live wants to hear about it. Everyone was very kind, but literally only 2 friends asked how I was doing a couple of days later. And it screws things up on so many levels. We had a similar scenario that we committed to renting a house in Florida next March when our baby would have been 3months old. Now we canceled also due to Zika as I will be either trying or pregnant. Literally the only way we would go would be if I had another mc before but in no way is that what I want of course. Now our family has to cover the $1200 we would have paid. We also gave up a daycare spot for DS a I would have been home with the baby anyway. So like you said so many times people think a mc is said but once the bleeding is done people think you are over it, but it effects you in so many ways. I don't remember if you mentioned this already, but are you having your levels drawn to know when you are back to below 5? And what did your doctor recommend how long to wait if you wanted to try again?

Karoolia - I had a similar experience talking to one of my best friends. She came over to hang out exactly a week after I miscarried. She was literally the first person I saw since then as I was hiding in the house for a week. I thought it would be good to have her over as she had had a miscarriage or two (one may have been a chemical) herself. She was super understanding in her texts and said if I wanted to talk she'd be there and so on. When we actually hung out every time I brought up how I felt and some details of the actual miscarriage she kept replying with "I know". But with that tone of "I know you don't have to tell me about it."
Back when she had her miscarriage(s) we weren't close and I probably wasn't the most supportive person as it almost felt like she was holding a grudge about that. So what I thought would help me emotionally just made me feel more alone again. I'm over it and I'm not one to hold a grudge so all is good. I think I was just a bit disappointed. 

Afm,
I've been using my diva cup as everyday I bleed a little. Probaly enough to leave a stain of a small lime on my liner not more. But using the cup is making my yeast infection go away as that way I'm staying dry down there. Haven't managed to temp as DS has been in my bed due to thunderstorms. I'll pick up temping if I see any cm showing up or if DS starts sleeping better again. 
On Monday I will have another hCG draw so maybe just maybe I'll be down to below 5 as my last draw two weeks ago was 60. One other thing that is weird is that I am so big in the stomach area. I look 3 months pregnant (which btw is painful to see as you can imagine) and I can feel my fibroid again in my abdomen. Usually it's hiding below the pubic bone. That to me seems like my uterus is enlarged and I keep thinking I am going to wake up in a pool of blood because the just has to be a lot in there. If my hCG hasn't significantly dropped I'll asked about a scan to see what's up. 

Hope everyone I having a good weekend!


----------



## ladyapril777

6 dpo today , only symptom I have is im gassy lol


----------



## Mom15

Will any of you start testing and if so when? (C'mon I need some sticks to obsess about. Haha.)


----------



## ladyapril777

I told myself I would wait to test this cycle, but let's face it that's a lie &#128514;I have like 12 IC tests so I will prob start testing tomorrow or Monday ( even though that's way to early lol) .. it least it keeps the boredom of TWW at bay


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - I bet your levels will be down below 5. I think since you have had a bleed they definitely should be. Keep us updated though. On the off chance that they aren't then I agree about asking for a scan, just to be safe. 

I am 6dpo. I actually had a dream about testing last night. I dreamed I took 3 tests at once, all were squinters. Then I couldn't find any garbage cans to throw them out in. In my dream I worried DH would find them and realize that I was a crazy poas addict haha!

I had symptoms at 4 and 5 dpo - a lot of mild cramping and a lot of creamy cm. Not much today though. Still have some mild pressure in that area. I don't think any of that means anything this early though. 

I haven't really felt too tempted to test yet. I might start at 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## ladyapril777

I have had almost no symptoms whatsoever this cycle ( last 2 cycles I had loads of symptoms lol).. I'm hoping the lack of symptoms is a good sign ..


----------



## Mom15

Lady - it seems to pass the days faster when testing so it's less boring. And I'm super bored right now that's why I need you all to poas for me. Haha

Karoolia - thank you for the encouraging word! I'll keep you all posted. And haha the guilt we feel about poas! 

You know how you can set different languages on your phone keyboard? I wish there was one for the ttc addict. I'm getting tired of my phone auto correcting ttc lingo &#128514;


----------



## karoolia

I'm sure I'll poas in a few days so I'll keep you posted. I'm trying to hold off as long as possible. I just have a feeling this isn't my cycle so I don't want to waste a bunch of tests, but there is always that nagging voice saying it could happen so I'm sure I will cave sooner than later. My goal was to wait until next Friday, but I will very likely test on Wednesday (10DPO). 

My problem is that once I test once, I end up testing everyday. I know it is ridiculous. I know HCG takes a couple of days to double and yet I still test daily once I get going.


----------



## zoe2010

Mom15 said:


> Zoe - I'm so sorry for your loss! I think you discribe what so many if not all of us feel/felt. There are so many emotions from sad to angry to being ok even excited to try again and have that bfp excitement again just to be taken over by worry that something could be wrong again. It helps so much to chat here. No one in my real live wants to hear about it. Everyone was very kind, but literally only 2 friends asked how I was doing a couple of days later. And it screws things up on so many levels. We had a similar scenario that we committed to renting a house in Florida next March when our baby would have been 3months old. Now we canceled also due to Zika as I will be either trying or pregnant. Literally the only way we would go would be if I had another mc before but in no way is that what I want of course. Now our family has to cover the $1200 we would have paid. We also gave up a daycare spot for DS a I would have been home with the baby anyway. So like you said so many times people think a mc is said but once the bleeding is done people think you are over it, but it effects you in so many ways. I don't remember if you mentioned this already, but are you having your levels drawn to know when you are back to below 5? And what did your doctor recommend how long to wait if you wanted to try again?

I go back next week to get my levels checked again. On Sunday they were 48 and Monday they were 32 so they are definitely dropping like they should. She recommended us wait at least one cycle before trying again. We haven't actually discussed it yet thought :(


----------



## Mom15

Zoe - I hope you can come to a decision that you are both happy with whenever you are ready! Always feel free to share your thoughts and concerns with us. Hugs &#129303; 

Afm, I am pretty confident I am actual starting to have a period. My sort of bleeding/spotting is definitely heavier. Still light compared to my regular period, but it has definitely picked up. Funny thing is, today my period would have been due as per ff. I may mark today as light which will make it CD1. Maybe my levels truly are back to normal. Here is to hoping &#128522;


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed for you Mom15! I remember feeling so relieved when af arrived. It was a sign that things were going back to normal, which means so much after experiencing a miscarriage. 

You know, another thing I always misunderstood about miscarriages was how long they take to fully resolve. I thought you could miscarry and be pregnant again a few weeks later if you so chose. I suppose that does happen from time to time, but for most of us it take a couple of months for our bodies to get back in gear.


----------



## Mom15

That is so true Karoolia. I said to my husband yesterday. "Imagine women who have back to back miscarriages. An entire year can go by." Of course it all depends on how far you are I think. For example my friend made it to 6weeks and ovulated confirmed by a temprise. So she pretty much had a normal cycle right away, just her O was delayed. It seems the later the miscarriage the longer for your cycle to be normal which makes sense I guess as your hormone levels will be much higher. Hopefully this is my first real bleeding and I can start tracking for O in about 2-3 weeks. I seem to have Oed around Cd20 the last few cycles. I really hope after this bleeding I won't continue to spot. If my levels are below 5 tomorrow I will start my "healthy life" in prep of a hopefully healthy baby. No caffeine, no alcohol (with the exception of one drink a week), as little sugar as possible (no sweet cereal, jelly, adding sugar to drinks etc.) I will drink my "special tea" before and after O. Eat some Brazil nuts for selenium. And maybe do seed cycling. And definitely do. Mayan abdominal massage again. I'm taking a prenatal and b100 complex. Anyone else going a little overboard? Haha


----------



## karoolia

haha, you are definitely going all in! I eat pretty healthy in general. I am a beachbody coach as a bit of a hobby so I am always exercising, eating as clean as possible and trying to help/encourage others so I don't plan to make any changes there. I have added more nuts and hummus to my diet as I read they can help with your lining. 

I'm also taking B complex with my pre-natal and vitamin D. I was taking those already as well, but later learned that both can aid in fertility. Maybe that's why I conceived immediately after stopping birth control? I bought some vita, but I haven't taken it yet. I want to wait and see how I do on my own for a little longer.


----------



## Mom15

It sounds like a bigger change than it is. We eat as much organic as possible, I already only have maybe one caffeine drink a week (chai tea), 0-3 alcoholic drinks per week. The sugar is the hardest, I have a sweet tooth for sure. I could def. improve on the workout side. Not doing really anything.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? Sorry I haven't posted for ages. Life has been very busy. Hope you're all doing well. 

I'm coming towards the end of the TWW. AF is due on Thursday. I don't feel pregnant. Haven't had many symptoms at all. The odd cramp, twinge etc. That's about it. 

On Friday I had a bit of pink spotting when I wiped. Just the once. I had a little cry thinking AF was on the way and got really frustrated as it was almost a week early. Then nothing came of it. Saturday I had slight brown spotting when I wiped once and nothing since. Any clue what that's about? I was 11DPO on Friday so too late for IB? Yet too early for AF? I'm so confused! 

I'm really trying not to get my hopes up this month after being devastated to get AF last month! I don't really feel pregnant so I don't think this is my month. 

Really hope we all get BFPs soon!


----------



## Mom15

Hey MrsD, good to hear from you! I def don't think 11dpo is too late for IB. I don't pay much attention to it because I'm a "chronic spotter". I usually start spotting anywhere from 5-8 dpo. But I have gotten pregnant 3 times (1 cp) so I never count myself out. With DS I had a temp drop at 11 dpo and then a rise so that may have been implantation related. I think on average implantation occurs between 7-12 dpo. Also think about it takes some time for that little blood you had to make it to where the tp can catch it. Anyway I hope this didn't get your hopes up too high, but I think you are def. not out yet :)


----------



## karoolia

Hi MrsD glad to hear from you! I agree with Mom15, that could easily be implantation bleeding. I won't say it definitely is because our bodies are weird and do strange things, but definitely don't count yourself out!


----------



## ladyapril777

Will be 8dpo tomorrow and will prob start testing even though it's way to early lol.. so I'll keep you gals updated


----------



## Mom15

Looking forward to it lady!

Bleeding has continued to pick up! Calling this a period :) may the countdown begin. I'll update with my hCG results when I get them.


----------



## ricschick

good luck mom15 with the blood draw!!

oh I hope you guys get a bfp this month!!!:hugs:

sorry ive been MIA its been a busy weekend but lovely as we were down the caravan and spent time at the outdoor swimming pool etc it was lovely although im rather burnt lol
Ive a had a little brown spotting yesterday and this morning only when I wipe really we did dtd yesterday morning so wondering if that had anything to do with it?! think it might have been mixed in with a little ewcm but not sure:shrug: im hoping il ov soon! or could it be a sign of ov? I did an opk this morning it was neg but very visable and my wee was very diluted! so im holding my wee now for as long as poss!!:thumbup:


----------



## ladyapril777

8dpo today did a test and it was pretty stark white bfn of course


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck to everyone testing this week, so exciting!!! I'm 6dpo today so will start testing in 2 days. So far I've had a stuffy nose (one of my pregnancy constants) and extreme clumsiness - last night I was in the laundry room and DH said something so I turned around to look at him...and whacked my head on the doorframe. :dohh:

I have never gotten a + at 8dpo ladyapril but I did get a fairly strong one the morning of 9dpo after having a stark white BFN the evening of 8dpo so it could change quickly for you!

Ugh I can't believe some of the insensitive things people have said to some of you in regards to miscarriage. When I found out I was losing my most recent baby I told a couple of my mom friends (neither of whom have ever miscarried so I guess that was my first mistake) and they were like "you probably should have waited a few months after your chemical to give your body a chance to heal." Gee, thanks for making me feel like it's my fault I'm losing my baby! :growlmad:


----------



## karoolia

ricschick - glad you had a fun weekend! This was actually my first free weekend in a while so I was around a lot, but I was so happy to finally have a few days totally off! We did get out biking which was great (first time this season)!

8DPO here. I have had a lot of mild cramping the last few days and have been very tired. I'm starting to wonder if I should be hopeful? Trying not to get too hopeful though.


----------



## Mom15

So exciting you guys are getting close to the end of your twws!


----------



## karoolia

It is exciting, but this is also when I get a little too obsessive about poas. I swore I would wait then decided to test this morning since I have had so many symptoms. Now I am sitting at work staring at the picture I took. I definitely see something, but I suppose it could just be an evap line. 

Will definitely wait until Wednesday to test again. I have a very early morning on Tuesday followed by a long/busy day so at least I won't have a chance to be tempted.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Eek karoolia that is exciting that you see a little something!! A lot of people talk about evap lines but I've never experienced one personally - any line I've gotten, however faint, has always been a BFP - so I am hopeful for you!!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Fit_Mama! It is super faint, definitely a squinter. I've never had an evap before either, but everyone has been complaining about first response lately (what I used) so I'm nervous to be too optimistic. I would post a picture, but I don't think it's clear enough to bother. Waiting until Wednesday is going to feel like waiting 100 years haha!


----------



## Mom15

I wish you could post a pic :D so I can obsess with you! Like fit_mama said I have never had an evap and any faint line had always turned into sth for me. I'm really not helping with not getting your hopes up, huh!


----------



## karoolia

Haha, no you guys aren't so great with keeping the optimism in check, but I definitely appreciate the support!

Ok, here it is, but I don't think you'll be able to see anything. I can on my phone, but I can't on my computer screen. I darkened it a bit, that might help.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7157.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mom15

No joke karoolia, I could see that line before I enlarged the picture! Fx it's more clear tomorrow!


----------



## zoe2010

Karoola I see something!!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been MIA for a couple of weeks, I had a rough time when af came. Was feeling really down, having nightmares, flashbacks, couldn't sleep and couldn't eat. It was like I'd gone back to immediately after the miscarriage to be honest. So I pretty much hibernated as best I could apart from going to work (too much sick leave to stay home). I'm now feeling a bit better and able to log on again at least. 

Karoolia I see it too!

Welcome Zoe, but i'm sorry you find yourself here. 

Off to read the last 2 weeks of posts.


----------



## Mom15

Hey loves! Sorry you have been having a rough time :( hope you are feeling better soon. 

My levels came back at 15....almost there. Have to go back again in two weeks just to make sure.


----------



## ricschick

Omg karoolia!! I see it clear as day!!! I'm very hopeful for you!!! Xx

Sorry to hear that loves hope your feeling better now, where are you in your cycle now? X


----------



## ladyapril777

karoolia said:


> Haha, no you guys aren't so great with keeping the optimism in check, but I definitely appreciate the support!
> 
> Ok, here it is, but I don't think you'll be able to see anything. I can on my phone, but I can't on my computer screen. I darkened it a bit, that might help.

I definitely see it!!!! And I am horrible at seeing lines.. I'm so excited,FX for you hun &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## loves_cookies

ricschick said:


> Sorry to hear that loves hope your feeling better now, where are you in your cycle now? X

I am 3 dpo I think. Positive OPK on Friday (cd12). We bd everyday from cd9-cd13 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ladyapril777

loves_cookies said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that loves hope your feeling better now, where are you in your cycle now? X
> 
> I am 3 dpo I think. Positive OPK on Friday (cd12). We bd everyday from cd9-cd13 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Good luck to you! Seems like you timed your BD just right, so FX


----------



## karoolia

Thanks so much ladies! Trying not to get excited, but am definitely hopeful!

Loves cookies - I am so sorry you felt like that. It is totally normal though. It sounds like you timed things great for this cycle though! Fingers crossed!

Mom15 - sorry about your HCG. You're going in the right direction though! Mine really lingered at the end as well.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks karoolia! At least I am definitely having a period and not just annoying spotting. It was somewhat heavy today and a couple of big clots, so things are getting cleaned out in there. 
Will you test tomorrow?


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 said:


> Thanks karoolia! At least I am definitely having a period and not just annoying spotting. It was somewhat heavy today and a couple of big clots, so things are getting cleaned out in there.
> Will you test tomorrow?

It's a really good sign that you are having a true period. I'm sure your HCG will be down below 5 soon. You might have a higher than normal non-pregnant level that is contributing.

I don't plan to test again until Wednesday morning. I want to give it time for that line to get darker or not. Besides I'm working at a Girl Scout day camp tomorrow, I'll be too busy to think about it!


----------



## Mom15

Alright.....I can hang on a day. Haha. Barely &#128540;


----------



## ladyapril777

I know I'm chomping at the bit to find out your test results! Lol.. but you are smart to wait a few days


----------



## ricschick

Ahh karoolia your killing me lol but very smart to wait!!! 

Mom15 almost there!! But great your having af my af was heavier than normal to! 

Afm just waiting for opk to turn positive! Feel a bit crampy today!


----------



## Mom15

Lady, did you test again?

Ricschick - thank you! I am trying to temp again. I decided to set my alarm for 5.30 every morning and get up to get stuff done before DS wakes up. That way I can also temp accurately. I hope your positive opk isn't far away :)


----------



## ladyapril777

9dpo today another bfn ..


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

What everyone else said karoolia - normally I never see anything when people post test pics (maybe cuz I'm on my phone) but I could see your test line clearly without even enlarging the photo!! Fx for tomorrow!!

Don't worry lady, 9dpo is early! Two times now I've consoled myself with a glass of wine after getting a BFN the evening of dpo only to wake up to a BFP the next morning. :dohh:

I'll be testing tomorrow too when I'll be 8dpo. I'm feeling kind of down about it to be honest. Either I'll not be pregnant and will be really upset and freaked out because I always get pregnant right away so I'll think the d&c messed something up, or I will be pregnant and will be really upset and freaked out that I'll have a third loss in a row. :(

And then there is the mom guilt. Maybe those of you with kids can relate. I work 5 days a week full time and have precious little time with DS. I was so ill my last pregnancy (guess my body didn't get the memo that baby wasn't healthy or was in denial about it) that I spent several weekend days basically bedridden losing precious time with DS that I will never get back. And all for a failed pregnancy. I don't know how much more time I'm willing to sacrifice with the child I already have in the hopes of having another when I have no way of knowing how many more times I'll have to get pregnant before one finally sticks.

Sorry for the novel and for being Debbie Downer.


----------



## ladyapril777

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> What everyone else said karoolia - normally I never see anything when people post test pics (maybe cuz I'm on my phone) but I could see your test line clearly without even enlarging the photo!! Fx for tomorrow!!
> 
> Don't worry lady, 9dpo is early! Two times now I've consoled myself with a glass of wine after getting a BFN the evening of dpo only to wake up to a BFP the next morning. :dohh:
> 
> I'll be testing tomorrow too when I'll be 8dpo. I'm feeling kind of down about it to be honest. Either I'll not be pregnant and will be really upset and freaked out because I always get pregnant right away so I'll think the d&c messed something up, or I will be pregnant and will be really upset and freaked out that I'll have a third loss in a row. :(
> 
> And then there is the mom guilt. Maybe those of you with kids can relate. I work 5 days a week full time and have precious little time with DS. I was so ill my last pregnancy (guess my body didn't get the memo that baby wasn't healthy or was in denial about it) that I spent several weekend days basically bedridden losing precious time with DS that I will never get back. And all for a failed pregnancy. I don't know how much more time I'm willing to sacrifice with the child I already have in the hopes of having another when I have no way of knowing how many more times I'll have to get pregnant before one finally sticks.
> 
> Sorry for the novel and for being Debbie Downer.

I can totally relate! I am one of those women who gets REALLY sick when I am pregnant.. and with my miscarriage pregnancy, I was so ill a lot of the time I couldn't even get off the couch, and had major mom guilt about not spending enough time on my one child that I do have.. but I would say to you, not to feel guilty hun.. it's not your fault! I would also say not to give up on having another child.. we both had one healthy child, so FX crossed that our dreams will come true and we can have another one.. I'm feeling a bit depressed as well because I don't think I conceived this cycle.. but we aren't out until AF shoes her ugly face


----------



## loves_cookies

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> What everyone else said karoolia - normally I never see anything when people post test pics (maybe cuz I'm on my phone) but I could see your test line clearly without even enlarging the photo!! Fx for tomorrow!!
> 
> Don't worry lady, 9dpo is early! Two times now I've consoled myself with a glass of wine after getting a BFN the evening of dpo only to wake up to a BFP the next morning. :dohh:
> 
> I'll be testing tomorrow too when I'll be 8dpo. I'm feeling kind of down about it to be honest. Either I'll not be pregnant and will be really upset and freaked out because I always get pregnant right away so I'll think the d&c messed something up, or I will be pregnant and will be really upset and freaked out that I'll have a third loss in a row. :(
> 
> And then there is the mom guilt. Maybe those of you with kids can relate. I work 5 days a week full time and have precious little time with DS. I was so ill my last pregnancy (guess my body didn't get the memo that baby wasn't healthy or was in denial about it) that I spent several weekend days basically bedridden losing precious time with DS that I will never get back. And all for a failed pregnancy. I don't know how much more time I'm willing to sacrifice with the child I already have in the hopes of having another when I have no way of knowing how many more times I'll have to get pregnant before one finally sticks.
> 
> Sorry for the novel and for being Debbie Downer.

Fit_mama I have exactly the same feelings regarding pregnant/not pregnant. 

I also get the mom guilt completely. I've so far been lucky and not been really sick, but I was so tired that I couldn't get up in the nights or mornings when my daughter was shouting for me and then I couldn't play with her and needed lots of daytime naps. Then me being in hospital for 48 hours really upset her. She's only just now getting back to being herself 10 weeks on. I spend time wondering why we're doing this when it could end the same way and upset her routine all over again. I also wonder who we're doing it for as she's not one of these kids that has ever asked for a sibling? If we had a larger extended family (she's the only grandchild on both sides) and my MIL would stop spoiling her against our wishes we probably would like happily ever after as just a family of 3. 

LadyApril as others have said 9dpo is still really early, there's still time.


----------



## Mom15

I definitely decided to see the positive side on being able to give my done just a bit more of the one on one attention to add to the mom guilt topic. But I do believe while short term it will be hard on the siblings but long term they will benefit from it. Maybe if you guys focus on what it will mean down the road for your current kids it may take a bit of the guilt feeling away. I think about when they want to go places (camp, whatever) and they will be glad to have a sibling that they know, or when I'm old and they have to deal with that haha it's nice to have a sibling(s). &#128522;


----------



## Mom15

ladyapril777 said:


> 9dpo today another bfn ..

Fx it is just too early!


----------



## karoolia

I just have a few minutes before an evening meeting (what a busy day!). So this morning my temp was a little lower, still way above cover line, but lower than yesterday. I have been worrying about it all day. I'm trying to just relax and enjoy the fact that I am likely pregnant (all the symptoms are here this time), but thoughts of chemicals and mcs are floating through my head already. 

Will update you guys tomorrow morning :)

I'll read all of today's posts later and get caught up tomorrow as well.


----------



## Mom15

I know only time will make the worry go away. Fx for a stronger line tomorrow!!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Just got done AF so time to start plotting and charting and stuff and hope for my BFP :)


----------



## ladyapril777

CowgirlBaby said:


> Just got done AF so time to start plotting and charting and stuff and hope for my BFP :)

sorry about AF, but very glad that you remain optimistic about this new cycle!thats what I have been trying to do as well, is just have my " game plan" formulated for the next cycle, in case I don't conceive on current cycle... and to remain optimistic! After all the more cycles that we TTC, the greater our chances of getting a BFP! So fingers crossed for everyone &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## karoolia

Ok ladies, I have attached my test from today and my progression pic.
Confession time: I was really freaked out by my temp dip yesterday (back up today!) so I tested. 

I still can't see well on my computer screen, but the pics on my phone look pretty clear to me and in person it was very clear. None of the lines have appeared immediately, but all have been within 3 minutes. All FMU. 

I'd like the line to get a little darker, but I think it is looking very good!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7179.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4









progression pic.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations karoolia, I knew it!!! Here's to the first rainbow of the group! :happydance:

Thanks so much for your kinds words lady, cookies and mom. :hugs: Sorry to hear you've had the same struggles but it's nice to know I'm not alone with the mom guilt. Being sicker than a dog with a non-viable pregnancy is so unfair - there should be some kind of law against it.

8dpo over here so I tested. Test looked pretty negative however I could have sworn if I held it at just the right angle, in just the right lighting, that I could see the faintest of shadows, but pretty sure it's probably just an indent where the second line would be if there actually was one and that I'm delusional. Wanted to double check with a FRER but I made DH hide them from me last pregnancy and he managed to hide them so well that now he can't find them :dohh: so I am out of luck.


----------



## karoolia

Fit_mama I definitely know where you are coming from with being freaked out or upset either way. I'm not even 100% confident on this bfp yet and I'm already worrying. If it is any consolation, I think it is normal and we all feel this way after a mc.

Cowgrl I'm glad you are feeling good and ready to tackle this cycle, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is the one for you!

Ladyapril - you may still get your bfp yet. It is still very early days. With my mc I had my first faint positive at 11dpo. I had a stark white negative at 9dpo (didn't test at 10 that time). Don't give up hope! FX.


----------



## ladyapril777

Whoop!! Congratulations karoolia!! &#127881;&#127881;&#129303;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hehehe I see we cross posted karoolia so if you didn't see my other post massive congrats to you!! :happydance: :happydance:

AFM I have no willpower and so bought a FRER on the way to work and peed on it with 3MU. It was a faint :bfp: so looks like I'm back on the rollercoaster for pregnancy #5 for however long it lasts.


----------



## Mom15

Woohoo we have our first bfp! Stick baby stick! So happy for you! I know it's hard to let yourself be excited. I know I will be reserved when I get my bfp. But today you are pregnant!

Good to hear from you Cowgirl! Best of luck to you this cycle!!


----------



## Mom15

Fit_Mama looking forward to your test tomorrow. Hope your maybe shadow turns into sth


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

LOL I am cross posting with everyone this morning! 

Mom15 I bought a FRER and it is positive!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Fit_mama!! And congrats to you! Woo a positive, even if it is faint it is still a positive (I say while wondering about my own haha). 

Make sure you get some pictures for us and test again tomorrow (not that you need me to tell you that). Can't wait to see!

I totally understand the roller coaster feel. I am so nervous. I haven't told DH yet. Fertility Friend recommended testing June 30th so he thinks I am waiting until then. 

My aunt had 12 miscarriages and no successful pregnancies. I am like her in so many ways so I just worry I'm going to follow in her footsteps. However, my mother also had miscarriages and wound up with two kids so I'm trying to focus on that. 

And yes, today I am pregnant. I'm kind of enjoying having it as my own little secret for now.


----------



## Mom15

PICTURE PLEASE Fit_Mama!! So awesome. Congrats. What a great day! my nephew (sisters baby) was born today!!


----------



## ladyapril777

Please post a pic fitmama, so I can obsess over lol... I had another BFN at 10dpo today.. but I think I still have like 5 days until AF.. so not out yet


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 congrats to you and your sister! Very exciting to have a new little nephew :)


----------



## Mom15

Thx karoolia! I've been obsessing over his cuteness and not letting it get ruined by any negative thoughts of what should/could have been!

Lady I am still hopeful for you!


----------



## emilydee87

Hi ladies, I'm new to this board. Ive been on an IUI board on this site, but this week I went from TTC, to Pregnant, to TTC after loss. I miscarried at 5 weeks on Sunday. It was my first pregnancy, and I'm now disillusioned to a BFP. So I figured I'd join you women who have been through the same thing. 

I'm glad to hear you all are celebrating a positive, congratulations! 

I'm wondering how long yall waited to start trying again? Since it was so early, my DH and I are going to try this cycle. I think its helping me emotionally to focus on an upcoming ovulation, instead of what could have been. Any advice?


----------



## karoolia

Hi emily! I am so sorry about your loss. Even so early, a loss is a loss. 

We started trying again two weeks after my D&C, obviously very different situation than you, but the reasoning was the same. It helped me to focus on trying again and to look forward to something more hopeful. Admittedly that cycle was more of a practice run since I don't think I ovulated. 

I would say you are probably fine to start trying again. Some women don't even know they were pregnant with a loss that early and would presumably keep trying. Even my OB said the only real reasons to wait are for dating purposes and emotional well being. 

As for tips, I guess my best one is to try to be kind to yourself. It's easier said than done. I have gone over a million things in my head that I could have done differently last time. I know my miscarriage wasn't caused by anything I did or didn't do, but the guilt was and still is real and something I have to try to embrace and face. I know it is normal to feel that way and I also know I don't need to let myself be smothered by it. 

I should also tell you that there is real fear with trying again. There is nothing I wanted more than a bfp right away, but at the same time I am so very nervous. I think that is also normal. Don't beat yourself up if you have those feelings. This is one situation where the thing you want most can also be the most terrifying thing you can imagine and that is ok.


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations Karoolia and Fit_Mama!

Hi Emily, i'm sorry for your loss.

You know how I said yesterday that my daughter had never asked for a sibling? Well guess what she's talked nonstop about tonight! My husband is out, so I have no option but to deal with the talk of how she wants a baby to grow in my tummy. She's 4, how does she even know this stuff?!

Edit - I'm reliably informed she's got this idea from Peppa Pig! Shes's recently watched the episode where they talk baby's and George coming from Mummy Pig's tummy. My husband also conveniently got home 2 minutes after she fell asleep. 1hr 45 minutes I was trying to get her to sleep!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Emily! Sorry for your loss! I'd say trying straight away would be fine too! Fx for you!! 

Wow congratulations karoolia and fit-mama!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! 

April I hope you join them fx!!! 

I'm still waiting to ov! Patiently waiting NOT! Lol.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ricschick!!

Hopefully ov comes quickly!


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia congrats :). I see very strong lines.

I got my bfp 9june (8 DPO). Had three losses 8-10 weeks and one chemical and am terrified of another loss! 5 weeks today.


----------



## Sweetkat

Fitmama, congrats. I am on pregnancy number 6 (one DD, 3 MCs, one chemical). Stick babies, stick :)


----------



## karoolia

Congrats sweetkat! I'm sorry you have had so many losses, that must have been devastating to go through. I am really hoping this is a sticky baby for you!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies. 
It's lovely catching up on this post and seeing there are now BFPs. Congratulations Karoolia, Fit_Mama and Sweetkat! I'm going to join the club too. I got a BFP with a Clearblue this morning after a really faint line with a cheap test yesterday. So that spotting last week must have been IB. I completely agree with you all. I'm not excited. I don't know what to think?! I'm pleased I am pregnant and have fallen so quickly after the miscarriage. But I'm trying to protect myself incase something goes wrong again. I got pregnant with my daughter 4 months after my first miscarriage. Now I'm pregnant again 4 months after my second miscarriage. I hope it all goes ok but it's a worrying time! I have had pain in my left side so immediately panicked about ectopic! I'm sure it's too early to have ectopic symptoms and I'm just being paranoid. I'll keep an eye on it.
Aah I hate mum guilt!!
So sorry for your loss Emily. You should be ready to try again straight away. Just make sure you're emotionally ready. We tried again quickly after my last miscarriage and it definitely helped us move on and look to the future. 
We'll all get there ladies and remember what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1680.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations mrsD and sweetkat!!! I'm so pleased for you! 
I hope you guys will still stick around!! X


----------



## karoolia

Huge Congrats MrsD!!!!!!


----------



## Mom15

Great news MrsD! 
Congrats Sweetkat!
Like ricschick said, please stick around! Would be awesome if we turn this group from ttc to a pregnancy group. Maybe one of you bfp ladies could start a pregnant after loss thread in some time that we can follow and hopefully join soon :) just a thought. 
It does suddenly feel like ages away again until I can even try. In shooting for end of August/ beginning of September. If my cycle sticks to around 31 days (o cd20/ 11d lp) then I should O around the 8th of September. Omg now I want to see what my due date would be. Someone please slow me down. It's seeing all the bfps, I love love love seeing them, but it makes me feel in a hurry again to try.


----------



## ladyapril777

11 dpo today, got another BFN on an IC test..


----------



## ladyapril777

I think I'm just going to pick up a first response test tomorrow, and test on Saturday morning.. if that one is negative then I am just going to give up on testing this month


----------



## karoolia

I'll be sticking around! I'm not sure I'm brace enough to stray a pregnancy thread, but we'll see.

Good luck lady!


----------



## Sweetkat

MrsD, congrats :). I love seeing the word pregnant and the number of weeks on a test :)

My aim is to make it to week 10, although that has proved tricky the last 4 times. Fingers crossed for 5th time lucky :)

I really hope we can all follow each other's pregnancies and have babies together. February and March rainbows :)

Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Wouldn't that be lovely!!! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations MrsD and Sweetkat!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Lady April.


----------



## karoolia

I think I really need the weeks to fly by. I want to see more bfps from this group and I need to get through this first tri stage. Or at least get through the first few weeks. I feel a little more optimistic about this pregnancy, but it is so early. Last time I didn't know as early.


----------



## loves_cookies

karoolia said:


> I think I really need the weeks to fly by. I want to see more bfps from this group and I need to get through this first tri stage. Or at least get through the first few weeks. I feel a little more optimistic about this pregnancy, but it is so early. Last time I didn't know as early.

I already feel this about first tri and I'm not even there yet. I know what you mean finding out early too. Both times before I haven't tested until my af was late so I was well on the way to being 5 weeks by the time I found out. I'm planning on testing on Sunday/Monday. If I get a bfn I'll be barely 3 weeks pregnant. Those extra two weeks are going to feel like forever I feel. It's not enough to stop me testing though!


----------



## karoolia

loves_cookies said:


> karoolia said:
> 
> 
> I think I really need the weeks to fly by. I want to see more bfps from this group and I need to get through this first tri stage. Or at least get through the first few weeks. I feel a little more optimistic about this pregnancy, but it is so early. Last time I didn't know as early.
> 
> I already feel this about first tri and I'm not even there yet. I know what you mean finding out early too. Both times before I haven't tested until my af was late so I was well on the way to being 5 weeks by the time I found out. I'm planning on testing on Sunday/Monday. If I get a bfn I'll be barely 3 weeks pregnant. Those extra two weeks are going to feel like forever I feel. It's not enough to stop me testing though!Click to expand...

Yes! I mean, I'm thrilled that I found out so early, but last time I found out the day I thought af was due and was 12 DPO (I think), it was light though so I waited a few days and tested again. So by the time I even knew for sure I was 4.5 weeks. At that point I felt confident it wasn't a cp at least. And it was nice to cut that much time off the wait for the first appointment.


----------



## MrsD140810

Yes I'll definitely be sticking around. It's good having people to talk to who know exactly how you are feeling. We are not going to get excited as I want to protect myself from the heartbreak of last time. The first trimester is awful and painfully slow! I'm pleased it's the summer though as there's lots on to keep me distracted. I'm a teacher so it's a very busy time at school. We have a holiday at the end of July, then our daughters 3rd birthday and our wedding anniversary. All that and we're having building work done on the house. I'm hoping I'm going to be so distracted I can't obsess over the pregnancy. Hope there's lots of other BFPs on this group soon!


----------



## Mom15

I'm trying to speed up time for everyone, so some of you make it through the first tri fast and I get to try soon. I may have already mentioned it, but I'm setting my target date to try for around sept. 8 (given my cycles are regular).


----------



## ladyapril777

11 dpo today, symptoms are boobs are huge/sore , I'm extremely tired and emotional.. don't think this is my month, but we will see I guess


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 that's great! That really isn't only a little over 2 months away! Exciting!

lady april I'm still hoping for you!


----------



## Mom15

Yes! It feels good to have a date in mind. I looked back at my charts and can't help but wonder if the cp I had had an influence on my mc. The cp cycle (as a reminder I had positive tests for 6 days while also having my period) my period was 7 days long with 4 days of spotting. My typical period is 5days with two days of spotting. So there was definitely sth going on and in addition to that my sonogram showed I had something retained, but since my hCG was negative my doc wasn't worried about it. I just can't shake that feeling that it is linked especially as baby had implanted where the retained stuff was. Anyway nothing I can change now, but it does make me feel ok with waiting a couple of cycles to make sure everything is back to normal in my uterus. I'll be starting my Mayan abdominal massage tonight as it can help clear out the uterus and help with good blood flow. I am happy that my period although very chunky had a normal length as I only spotted today. Expecting that to continue for a day or two but hoping for some cm to return as I have seen some sort of blood every day for the last 34 days.


----------



## Sweetkat

The problem with wanting a rainbow and testing early is that the wait is soooooo long. I first tested positive on 9 June (15 days ago at 3&1!!!). And now here I am at just 5&2 and it's ages to wait until anything - I normally go for a scan at 6&3. In fact with my last loss I went at 6&3, 7, 8 (all great although for 6&3 and 7 baby did measure two days behind), perfect scan at 8 weeks and then at 10&2 no HB :(. The lady could even tell from the scan that it was most likely Down's which is what it did turn out to be.

So now I won't be able to relax ever, not even if I have a good 12 week scan...

Fx for all of us.


----------



## MrsD140810

Sorry to hear that Sweetkat, how awful. I know the feeling. After my first miscarriage I found extra scans so reassuring. Last time I had a scan at 8 weeks and everything looked great. The baby died a few days later. In the UK you are normally only first scanned at 12 weeks unless you book a private scan or go to the early pregnancy unit. I'm currently deciding what to do for the best. I think I might ask for a scan at 8 and 10 weeks but just not get my hopes up. Will you still have the scans? It's horrible isn't it,
feeling like you've been robbed from enjoying your pregnancy. 



Sweetkat said:


> The problem with wanting a rainbow and testing early is that the wait is soooooo long. I first tested positive on 9 June (15 days ago at 3&1!!!). And now here I am at just 5&2 and it's ages to wait until anything - I normally go for a scan at 6&3. In fact with my last loss I went at 6&3, 7, 8 (all great although for 6&3 and 7 baby did measure two days behind), perfect scan at 8 weeks and then at 10&2 no HB :(. The lady could even tell from the scan that it was most likely Down's which is what it did turn out to be.
> 
> So now I won't be able to relax ever, not even if I have a good 12 week scan...
> 
> Fx for all of us.


----------



## Sweetkat

MrsD I am in London, so the scans were all private. I don't know what to do any more. 

I suppose if the scan is bad at 6.5 weeks then at least I will know. I had that with my second miscarriage and then had to go back another 3 times because even though the pregnancy wasn't viable, they wouldn't give me the pills so I had to wait for the HB to stop. 

That was just awful because I was pregnant for a further 2 weeks knowing there was no chance of a baby :(. I ended up miscarrying naturally and actually it wasn't bad physically. But just the thought of going through it all again is awful. So I am sort of pretending that I am pregnant but not really pregnant until after 12 weeks. Because it could easily be a loss :(

Will you have early scans?


----------



## loves_cookies

MrsD and Sweetkat, I can completely relate. I had a scan at 9 weeks where everything looked great and was discharged from EPU. GP referred me back a week later because the spotting hadn't stopped and no HB. It caught me so off guard as I thought everything was okay having already had a scan. I remember I had spotting during my first pregnancy and I was so reassured with a scan at 6 weeks which showed a HB, I don't think it even occurred to me that something could still go wrong.

When I get pregnant again I will go for scans if I get spotting/bleeding. I don't think I'll pay for a private scan if I don't because it won't provide the reassurance I'll need. 

I have another question probably mostly for UK ladies who had hospital treatment, but open to all opinions. Have any of you been tempted to put in a complaint about your miscarriage treatment? My GP says I should, but I'm not sure I want to write it all down. But at the same time I can't stop thinking about it. 

Lastly I'm 7dpo I think now, only symptoms are that i've become really bloated these last 48 hours and I keep getting poking prodding pains low down, mostly on my right side, sometimes on my left.


----------



## karoolia

I think I was 3 weeks + 3 when I got my first faint positive this week at 8dpo, but I know I ovulated on CD17 so probably more like 3w +1. It's so crazy early. In my area none of the OBs will even speak with you before 10 weeks unless there is a very good reason to (like you have a really weird complication or have had 3+ miscarriages). I asked my OB if I should come in earlier next time since I had a mmc and he said no. 

I didn't think I was treated well with my miscarriage. My OB was good, but the nurse in his office was terrible. Then for my follow-up after my D&C I felt completely ignored and like my time was wasted. Nom scan to check for retained product, no blood work to check HCG. He just said if I don't have a period for 3 months it probably means something went wrong and to come back then. 

My husband is a GP finishing his training here and he says all the OBs are like that and the one we chose is the one he likes the best. So as much as I wasn't happy I don't feel like there is much point to complaining. 

My aunt told me that she always felt like they didn't care when she miscarried. She said it wasn't until she started going to fertility clinics that she felt anyone cared about her feelings and concerns. She was in a completely different town in Canada. So I'm thinking that's just the way it is often. :(


----------



## karoolia

Could you ladies lend me your eyes. I have been testing everyday and I think my line is progressing nicely, but this morning I really couldn't tell if it was any darker than yesterday. I think it is, but it is hard to tell.

I have attached today's test, a comparison between yesterday and today (both pictures taken within 3 minutes) and just for fun my progression this whole week (Monday - Friday). 

Do you think it's looking good?

I think maybe the color difference is throwing me off. I have no idea why everything looks brighter in yesterday's picture. It was taken in the same lighting and neither have been altered.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







June 23 - 12 DPO.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4









11 - 12 DPO progress.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









progress.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, your lines are definitely getting darker. Have you tried testing with a digital?

It's definitely not a chemical or anything like that, because you got a positive early and the line is getting darker.

Actually with my last MC it was really strange. I got a BFP very early (a week before my period) but then a negative on FRER the next day and also on digital (and for a whole 6 days after). Then I got a faint positive on a normal test the day before my AF was due.

For those 6 days I was 100% sure I was out and I even had wine as was on holiday. I wonder if there is any link between the hormones not rising as fast and the fact the embryo was chromosomally abnormal?? 

I didn't have the D&C until 11 weeks though, baby measured 10 at 10&2 scan and no HB.

Also, if there is a chromosomal issue with my current pregnancy, would it have shown on the test progression???

I have several FRERs from the first few days since the positive but now am 5&2 and have stopped testing. I feel slightly hungover (like dizzy and a bit nauseous) but with my DD MS hit me like a train at 6 weeks. So not MS as such now, only a bit queasy.


----------



## karoolia

I don't think test progression can tell you if there is a chromosomal abnormality unless it is a chemical (that is what I was fearing). 

It is interestesting though. I went back and looked at my old pictures. With my miscarriage I got my first faint positive at 11DPO and didn't have a really good strong as the control line positive until 17DPO. Miscarriage was discovered at 10 weeks, but baby died at 8. I have no idea if there is any connection there. 

I am glad that you see a good progression though! Thank you! I know I sound crazy for worrying about a perfectly good line, but having a miscarriage has really made me question everything.


----------



## Sweetkat

It is very interesting that we both didn't get strong lines until later on with the miscarriages.

I am sure yours isn't a chemical, with mine I didn't get a BFP until the day of my period (and I tested before) and then started bleeding at 4&3. The line was there but it was never very dark.

I wish nature could figure out if sth is wrong with the embryo at 4 weeks, so we would just get our periods. I mean what a rubbish evolution mechanism to have to miscarry? Mind you, giving birth isn't well designed either &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## ladyapril777

Your progression looks great! That's a nice dark line for only 12 dpo!!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladyapril! I know I sound nuts for wondering. I just had so much fear of a chemical. I'm sure I'll just move on to worrying about a mc now, but I'm going to try hard to enjoy this. 

sweetkat - that made me laugh out loud at work (oops). I would definitely tweak a few things I think nature got wrong!


----------



## Sweetkat

Not mad at all, for the first two days I was convinced I was having a chemical, as my last pregnancy ended up being that and I have never had one before (at least not to my knowledge) although once I swear I saw a faint line even though I didn't have unprotected sex! Well only withdrawal method once, but my period was a week late. Anyway, to this day I don't know whether that was a chemical too or me going mad :)


----------



## Mom15

I think it's a nice progression. I too with my chemical didn't get a faint line until day of AF at 12dpo so I wouldn't worry about a chemical at this point. :)


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia that's a lovely progression!!! I think it's safe to stop testing but it's funny you guys should say that about your previous pregnancy tests I too felt mine weren't getting as dark as they should do I mean eventually they were dark but it felt like it took ages!!! So I think there is something to it maybe!! 

I wish I could sleep through the 1st tri! Lol &#128514; if and when I do get pregnant again I'm going to be nervous but I don't think I will get any early scan as for me it made me worse and made me worry more so unless I have bleeding fx I don't I won't have one I don't think. Just need to get pregnant now! 

Fx ladyapril that you get a bfp!! 
Sweetkat I'm from London too! Why do you feel like making a complaint? Sorry if I've missed that. Xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Rischick, I actually didn't want to make a complaint although maybe I should have done.

I am Rhesus negative and with my second miscarriage I literally begged for anti D, which they promised they would give me but then they said NICE guidelines said it's not necessary so after a zillion phone calls they didn't give it to me.

Also, needless to say, the NHS does zero checks post D&C. No follow up scans or anything. I didn't have any complications, but if I had no idea what I would have done.


----------



## ricschick

I find with the NHS their very reluctant to offer anything else and do the minimum! I remember when I was in labour with my 4th baby I'm meant to have antibiotics once my waters go as I have group b strep and I kept telling them and I ended up waiting in the waiting room for 5 hours when they finally took me to a side room and gave me it! Thank god nothing was passed on. 

I had no follow up either after my dnc. X


----------



## Sweetkat

It is a bit ridiculous. I mean there was no harm in giving it to me in case I developed antibodies and they give it if you miscarry after 12 weeks but not before. And if you go privately they give it to you after any miscarriage. I was so annoyed because basically they said I would get it and then the dr wasn't there to prescribe it on a Friday! And after the weekend it would have been to late as has to be within 72 hours.

I also have strep B and luckily got antibiotics but I know some hospitals don't do it and babies die as a result! Crazy!

I also had to pay privately for my DD to have chicken pox vaccination and meningitis B - even though in the US and in other developed countries you get it the NHS doesn't do chicken pox at all and only one type of meningitis for my DD's age group (then they started giving it for younger children).


----------



## karoolia

As far as D&C follow up I am in the US where they love to brag about their amazing health care, but my OB just had me come in, asked if I was bleeding pushed on my stomach, asked it it hurt, and said call if you get pregnant again. Then charged me for an office visit of course. No scans, no blood tests, absolutely nothing.I'm eager to move back to Canada where at least I won't have to pay for these things (1 year and 6 days until we can move home!)


----------



## karoolia

So I have a question that maybe some of you can answer. 

For the last couple of days I have been reviewing the supplements I am taking. I think I am overdosing on folic acid. I have been taking prenatal that contain 800mcg and Vitamin B Complex that contains 400mcg folic acid. I have been reading online that is too much. I have been thinking about dropping B Complex and maybe only taking one prenatal (bottle says to take 2 so 1 would be 400mcg)? The vitamin A on my prenatal seems really high too 4000IU, which I have read should be a bit lower.

Any thoughts? My OB won't see me until 10 weeks and there are no midwives or anyone to see before then so I'm on my own for the first while and thinking that is a long time to be overdosing. I have searched online, but of course have found a lot of conflicting information.


----------



## karoolia

My husband (who is a doctor) was able to look up some guidelines from his medical journals. Apparently 400mcg of folic acid is recommended by most health agencies so my vitamin with 800 (for two gummies) is fine, but I don't actually need that much. He said for Vitamin A as long as you don't exceed 10,000 IU you are fine, but my pre-natal has the retinol kind (which we should be a little more cautious of). He said it is still fine, but that I can easily take one gummy instead of two since we have a very good diet anyway. I also take extra vitamin D and have a nutrient packed shake for breakfast every day so I am covered there. 

Just thought I would pass that along in case anyone else had similar questions. Complicated stuff!


----------



## Mom15

Good info on the supplements karoolia!

The more I here everyone's experience with doctors the luckier I feel. This last pregnancy which was right after a chemical they had me come in for hCG draws at 10 and 12 dpo. And then for a sono at 6 weeks which I think was too early back then and even more so now since it gave me false hope that everything was fine after seeing a heartbeat. I also usually get results the same day or next day and always see the midwife or doctor right after sonos. I'm sorry some of you have been or are treated the way have been. 

My cervix is closed for the first time since the mc. Yesterday I really just saw some blood upon checking. I'm looking forward to hopefully getting some creamy cm which I didn't have at all post mc. And about a week I hope to start seeing ewcm!


----------



## ladyapril777

Well I am 13 or 14 dpo today(FF says I'm 13dpo, but I'm pretty sure I'm 14dpo..because I believe I'm one of those women who ovulate on the same day I get a +OPK) .. no AF yet.. but I'm pretty sure she will start tomorrow.. I'm out of my IC tests.. I didn't buy another test because I'm convinced AF is coming..if I don't conceive this cycle I will be fine with it.. because next month, my fertile time happens to fall on our 10 year wedding anniversary! And we have a romantic getaway planned, so I think it would be neat to conceive then&#128522; Especially because I conceived our son literally on our wedding night .. so just try to eat really healthy and exercise and lose as much weight as possible before then.. doing pretty good, already lost 4lbs.. I'm trying to lose 10% of my body weight.. because the doctor told me that can boost fertility.. I'm only like 2lbs overweight but still.. can't hurt right?


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril I think it would be really sweet and romantic to conceive on your anniversary! 

You have probably already said, but where are you going for your getaway?


----------



## ladyapril777

Not quite sure yet where we are going


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia I take 5mg of folic acid a day! When I was pregnant before I was taking the normal recommended 400mcg a day but when I saw the mw she told me to take 5mg of folic acid as my bmi is slightly over 30 ( heaviest I've ever been) so my body needs more. So I've just continued to take that plus my prenatals. But if I don't fall this month il get cracking on losing some weight. X


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Karoolia I take 5mg of folic acid a day! When I was pregnant before I was taking the normal recommended 400mcg a day but when I saw the mw she told me to take 5mg of folic acid as my bmi is slightly over 30 ( heaviest I've ever been) so my body needs more. So I've just continued to take that plus my prenatals. But if I don't fall this month il get cracking on losing some weight. X

For sure if your mw recommends more! I'll up or down in accordance with the OB if I make it long enough to see him. I just hate that I have to wait until 10 weeks to even ask the question. At least my husband has some knowledge in the area, but OB really isn't his thing so I'm still eager to talk to the OB. 

I'm still taking my two pre-natals for now, but I did drop my B complex so I'm at 800mcg of folic acid now. I'll probably cut down to the recommended 400 soon. 

Isn't 5mg = 5000mcg? It would never occur to me to take that much, but I'm glad your mw was able to direct you. I'm envious of the midwife system you have there. I think I would prefer that. My OB has a midwife starting with him in August, but I don't think you get access to her until after that first appointment.


----------



## karoolia

By the way, I told DH yesterday!

When I was asking him about my vitamins he thought I was just researching because I *could* be pregnant. He was still very surprised haha. 

I didn't do anything big this time. Last time I bought cupcakes and surprised him with the positive test. This time I just told him and showed him my digital test. He was shocked that it had happened so quickly. Like me he is nervous and excited all at once. 

The best part is that his father was born 01/01 and he was born 02/02 and if things go well with this pregnant my due date is 03/03. Obviously chances are good it would come on another date, but he is very excited to try to carry on the trend.


----------



## Sweetkat

I was taking extra folic acid (like 4 of 400mcg plus the prenatal) but then googled and read that excessive folic acid is linked to autism. My friend's daughter has just been diagnosed as autistic and she is really upset. Anyway, now just taking prenatal which has folic acid in it.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh karoolia that would be so great if baby was born on that date!!! I'm sure everything will be fine! Xx


----------



## karoolia

ricschick - I know! DH has always joked about how cool it would be to have an 03/03 baby. It's cute how excited he is that it could happen.


----------



## ricschick

How you feeling karoolia? 

My opks are still not positive! Ugh it's so frustrating they seem stuck at a certain darkness! Fx as I'm apparently in my fertile window that il ov soon!!!


----------



## karoolia

I'm feeling everything. Emotionally both hopeful and scared. Physically, I feel like I have been having more symptoms sooner compared to last time. I have felt queasy several times and some smells have really bothered me. I have also noticed that I feel much hungrier than usual and have been taking afternoon naps. I'm actually wondering if some of it is in my head. I barely had any symptoms last time so this is odd (hoping it is a good sign).

ricschick when do you normally ovulate? Do you usually get slightly darker opks before the actual positive. I know some women just go from very negative to very positive quickly. I have my fingers crossed for you. I was convinced I wasn't going to ovulate and obviously it happened for me. I think we might just feel more anxious about it after our mcs and wanting to be able to try again asap.


----------



## ladyapril777

AF got me this morning, booooo! But I'll definitely keep trying again in July and updating you gals!


----------



## loves_cookies

I've just had a voicemail out of the blue from the early pregnancy unit regarding some results. I've tried to ring them back but the lady is back in clinic now and will have to ring me back! I didn't know they were doing any tests! I'm actually shaking.


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to hear that LadyApril.

Karoolia - Keeping my fingers crossed that all your symptoms are a good sign!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh sorry ladyapril xx
Ahh bless you cookies how awful they didn't tell you they were doing tests. 

Karoolia I ov cd25 last cycle straight after dnc. And the cycle I feel pregnant it was cd22. So some wriggle room on when I will ov. Just worried il miss it. lol I'm trying not to get too anxious over it! &#128561;


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry ladyapril, I'm glad you aren't in limbo anymore though, that is the worst in my opinion. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for July!

Cookies, I can imagine how nerve wracking that is. I wish they had told you they were doing tests. I hope they call you back soon!

ricschick so it sounds like you definitely haven't missed it yet. I'm sure you'll catch it since you are doing opks. It is hard not to feel anxious. I was super worried, especially since I didn't think I ovulated the cycle post-mc. I was convinced I was broken. I have faith in your body to get it done! Keep us posted.


----------



## loves_cookies

Got hold of the hospital - the tests have shown it was a partial molar pregnancy. I have to go back to hospital tomorrow for more blood tests and an appointment with the consultant. Really hoping we've been unsuccessful this cycle now.


----------



## Mom15

I'm so sorry lady! Hopefully July will be your lucky month!

Ricschick - hoping O will happen for you soon! I used to O really late like cd 30 or so and always worried I'd miss it, but in the end I always caught it. I'm sure you will too. Are you temping and tracking cm or just doing opks?


----------



## karoolia

loves_cookies, I'm so sorry you are experiencing this! So this is from your miscarriage in March? I'm glad they caught it, but surprised it would take so long. I'm so sorry this whole process has now been elongated and that you are now worried about this cycle. What dpo are you now? 

Did they give you any information about whether any treatment is needed? I remember being nervous about a molar, but my OB said since I had a D&C and everything was scraped out there was no need to worry so I didn't do much research. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mom15

Love - I hope all is well, it must be nerve wrecking to find out about tests you didn't know existed. At least they hopefully provide some answers. Something that will always bother me, that I will never know the "why" I miscarried.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Congrats to those who got their BFP. My life got turned really upside down :/ my now ex husband had an emotional break down and blamed the MC on me and said that he couldn't be with someone who couldn't give him a family, even though the MC wasn't my fault, but he left and has filed for separation. So I am still going to have my family, I'm looking at IVF instead.


----------



## karoolia

CowgirlBaby said:


> Congrats to those who got their BFP. My life got turned really upside down :/ my now ex husband had an emotional break down and blamed the MC on me and said that he couldn't be with someone who couldn't give him a family, even though the MC wasn't my fault, but he left and has filed for separation. So I am still going to have my family, I'm looking at IVF instead.

oh my goodness Cowgirl, I'm so sorry! I hope you know in your heart that the MC was not your fault! Even those who have physiological reasons for not being able to carry to term are not at fault. That was a terrible thing for him to say. 

You sound positive and determined, which is a great thing. I know there are a lot of ladies on this site who are working towards having a family without a partner. If that is the path you choose then I know there are others on here who can give you support and share their experiences. 

I wish I could comfort you more, but I really don't have the words. I know MCs can sometimes be difficult on relationships, but I wonder if he is just using this as an excuse. My cousin's marriage ended after their miscarriage, but they later both admitted it was heading in that direction anyway. 

I'm thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Cookies glad they got back to you! So what does this mean now? Will you need treatment for it? Will this affect a new pregnancy. Good luck tomorrow. 

Cowgirl I am so sorry he had done this! Blaming you is just low and very cruel! I agree with karoolia maybe he is using this as an excuse you sound like you are a very strong women and I wish you the best of luck in your quest for ivf. Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Am I getting close??


----------



## Mom15

Love - I hope this doesn't effect future pregnancies and was just a one and done. I didn't see you had already posted when I wrote my last post. 

Cowgirl - I can't believe what's happened! I agree with the other girls, it is not your fault! If I recall you had gotten sick from mold (I hope I don't confuse your story with someone else) and that is not your fault. Sometimes unfortunately we are at the wrong place at the wrong time it's in no ones hands. 
It is weak of him to say and i hope he comes around and at least apologizes to you. 
I hope you find a way to have your family, but as mentioned you sound strong and I know you will find your way! Keep us posted, stick around!


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - it's so hard to say if you are close! What did your other tests look like. With my own I can usually best judge when looking at the progression and by cm. I seem to always get about 5-6 days of ewcm before I O. 
Looking at your test alone it still looks pretty negative, but I usually don't get a darker test line than the control line. Mine are usually just equal when I O.


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - now I'm confused after I looked at your pic again. On the blue dye which one is the test line?


----------



## ricschick

The lighter line is the test line x mine only ever get as dark as the control line x


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Thanks gals  I don't know what his issue was, and maybe he was just looking for excuse, but that's okay, good luck to everyone!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Mom15 said:


> Love - I hope this doesn't effect future pregnancies and was just a one and done. I didn't see you had already posted when I wrote my last post.
> 
> Cowgirl - I can't believe what's happened! I agree with the other girls, it is not your fault! If I recall you had gotten sick from mold (I hope I don't confuse your story with someone else) and that is not your fault. Sometimes unfortunately we are at the wrong place at the wrong time it's in no ones hands.
> It is weak of him to say and i hope he comes around and at least apologizes to you.
> I hope you find a way to have your family, but as mentioned you sound strong and I know you will find your way! Keep us posted, stick around!


Thanks hun, no you're right, my old apartment was infested with mold and unfortunately I got sick and that was determined to be the cause of the MC. I thought about it all, and I think as others have said he was using it as an excuse to leave, which is his derogative. 

Thanks I plan to stick around and I have a friend at my new job who is also starting to TTC with a donor, so her and I are going to be work TTC buddies and hopefully, pregnancy buddies :3 

Either way I will have my little family <3 In the mean time. I can work on myself, getting my new place, since I had to sell the condo when he left, get the people who helped me get the condo repaid, maybe look at upgrading my car. Not sure about that one, but just take some time to get back on my feet after the MC and the big move into a condo after we found out about the mold, and getting a new job and then this. Take some time to heal myself before I focus solely on bringing a little one into the world. 

<3 I am so glad I have you lovely ladies in my world for support.


----------



## ricschick

Sounds like a good plan cowgirl! When did all this happen? Do you have any contact with him? X

Afm still waiting to ov and it's driving me insane I've run out of ic opks so have some coming tomorrow so having to use just my cb digital but only have 3 tests left. ð³


----------



## ladyapril777

Cowgirl- I'm so sorry hun, just remember it's NOT your fault. And he's a jerk for even saying that imo! -rickchic- I would say start BD now , you are close!


----------



## loves_cookies

Cowgirlbaby, sorry to see you update. I can't believe anyone would say that to their partner.


----------



## loves_cookies

So i've had my hospital appointment. The hospital policy is to conduct routine tests when they perform surgical management of miscarriage. It should have been explained to me at the time. The reason it's taken so long is once the lab identified a suspected partial molar the sample is sent to a Charing Cross clinic (London for those of you who aren't UK based) which specialise in Molar miscarriages. They then run their own test. The report confirming the molar pregnancy came back on 5th June. I didn't get an answer as to why it's taken 3 weeks to get in contact with me. 

The hospital isn't unduly concerned as I had a negative test with them 4 weeks after surgery (having been referred back to them because it was positive after 3 weeks). They've taken blood today to test my big to ensure it's remained at 0. They weren't concerned when I told them we'd been given the okay to try again and I could in theory be pregnant (I haven't tested). I will get a phone call later on with the results of the test so there won't be any POAS for me this month as I'm 11dpo! 

I will now be referred to Charing Cross who will contact me with more information and to detail if any follow up tests are required. From what I've read it sounds like I won't need it as the surgery was 11 weeks ago. 

I will need a scan at 7 weeks in future pregnancies and I will also be tested by Charing Cross after any future miscarriage and successful pregnancy to make sure there are no mole cells present. 

Depending on where you look molar pregnancies occur 1 in 600 or 1-3 in 1000 pregnancies. Now I've had one the chances of having another is 1-2 in 100 even though it's categorised as being a random event.


----------



## emilydee87

Yea Cookies, it sounds like they dropped the ball. Its so disappointing when our health care is not what we expect it to be :( I'm glad it seems to not have caused any damage? Do you think you will switch practices after this?


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Emily, unfortunately I can't. I'm stuck with them.

The hospital rang back, it's negative which is good in a sense because I will get the follow up I'm supposed to have had already, but also bad because it's another month gone. I don't really understand how we missed it either. BD 6 days our of 7 with a positive OPK in the middle of it. 

New instructions are to wait to hear from the Charing Cross clinic before we can TTC. Gutted.


----------



## Mom15

Loves - I'm so sorry you have to wait. What a roller coaster of emotions!! Have they given you any indication as to when you will hear from them and when you are allowed to ttc again? I'm just asking as I personally do better when I have a target date vs and unknown date. Sending you hugs!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

ricschick said:


> Sounds like a good plan cowgirl! When did all this happen? Do you have any contact with him? X
> 
> Afm still waiting to ov and it's driving me insane I've run out of ic opks so have some coming tomorrow so having to use just my cb digital but only have 3 tests left. ð³

It all happened this past weekend, he just had an emotional breakdown, the mc happened back in end of February. I have tried to reach out to him to try and work it out but he's blocked my number and blocked me off social media. So imma just move forward


----------



## loves_cookies

Mom15 said:


> Loves - I'm so sorry you have to wait. What a roller coaster of emotions!! Have they given you any indication as to when you will hear from them and when you are allowed to ttc again? I'm just asking as I personally do better when I have a target date vs and unknown date. Sending you hugs!

Nope, no idea when it'll be. I know what you mean though, I hate not knowing. That's why I couldn't not try even when the GP advised that I should stop to let myself emotionally heal. 

I probably have about 2 weeks before I ovulate, I really hope I know more by then. 

But it seems unlikely that i'll be past 10 weeks (or even pregnant) by the time my due date rolls around in October and I so wanted to be.


----------



## ricschick

Cookies I'm so sorry your having to go through this!! I hope you get the all clear and hopefully soon xx


----------



## karoolia

Cowgirl I think all you can do at this point is move forward. It seems like there is a lot more going on with him. I'm sure part of you wants to reach out and talk, but I think for now he needs to sort out whatever is going on with him. Regardless of what he is thinking or feeling he still had not right to say that to you, way over the line. 

Cookies I am so sorry this is happening. I would be annoyed they took so long to contact you. I'm really sorry they said you had to delay TTC again. Maybe you'll get lucky and after a quick appointment you can start trying again.


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - how are your opks coming? I may start them soon. I can't decide though. I may just temp and save my sticks. If I use them it would be more to find out when I get a positive in relationship to a temprise. Since we are not ttc yet it seems kind of wasteful.


----------



## karoolia

I'm having a bad week. Last night my neck was a little sore so I was rubbing it. I discovered a little lump on one side. My husband checked it out and said it was a swollen lymph node. He said at this point since I am young and healthy with no other symptoms it is likely just inflamed from an injury (either my desk job or exercise) or that I might have an infection of some sort (I have been working at a day camp on my days off so exposed to a lot of new kids lately - could have picked something up). He said the only thing we can do is wait a few weeks and see. 

He is a doctor and I should trust his judgement, but I'm worried it could be something bad. I thought about making an appointment with my own doctor, but she works with my husband in the same clinic and I know would only tell me what he did. He said if it gets bigger we'll get me referred to someone who is more specialized. He isn't worried so I'm trying to follow suit, but I'm a natural worrier. 

In better new, less than 1 week till we get our second kitten!


----------



## Mom15

Let me take your worry away karoolia! I had the exact same thing during my first pregnancy! It was just a swollen lymph node and went away eventually.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 said:


> Let me take your worry away karoolia! I had the exact same thing during my first pregnancy! It was just a swollen lymph node and went away eventually.

Thank you! I really appreciate that. I know it could still be something or nothing, but it is nice to hear that someone else had that experience. So is this just another one of those things that can happen during pregnancy?

It is small and fairly soft, which my husband says are all good signs. He said he wouldn't worry at all at this point if a patient came in with my history and this little lump, but it is so hard not to worry.


----------



## Mom15

I think so! Something as little as a big bite I think may have caused mine. When I tilted my head to the side I could see the bump on the side of my neck. I don't remember if it happened with my mc. I'd go as far as saying I hope I see it with the next as it may be in indicater for me that the pregnancy is healthy.


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 there still the same really had some different ones delivered today but line is still the same I'm glad tho as dh is away tonight. I'm hoping they should turn positive tomorrow as I ov cd24 last month so hopefully il get a positive. Dh and I are away the weekend just us 2 so hopefully timing will be good!! Fx. 

Karoolia I no how you feel I have a lump in my breast which I went to the doctors with today and have been referred to the breast clinic but I'm hoping it's done to all the change in hormones lately From being pregnant then not being pregnant. I'm sure dh is right and I'd go with his advice. Xx


----------



## Mom15

Fx crossed ricschick! And keep us posted on your doctors visit. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about, but I'm glad you are getting it checked out.


----------



## karoolia

ricschick, I'm hoping that it's nothing for you! I could see the change in hormones causing that to happen. Glad you are getting checked though. It's such a worry to find something like that.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Well on the bright side to everything that has happened. According to my tracking app, I'm due to start O tomorrow, and I've been in contact with a very good long time friend of mine who is willing to help me have a family, so maybe things will look up for me yet.


----------



## ricschick

Wow cowgirl you don't hang about do you. lol good for you!! Life is too short! Fx for you! Xx


----------



## CowgirlBaby

ricschick said:


> Wow cowgirl you don't hang about do you. lol good for you!! Life is too short! Fx for you! Xx

Lol sorry I probably should have specified that he saw my status on Facebook and reached out to me to help, even though O started today I doubt I'm going to try this go round, maybe just instead get prepared to TTC. For now back to WTT I go


----------



## ricschick

It's great you have a plan and a goal!! Is there definitely no recognition to be had with dh? Has he contacted you at all? How long were you together? Sorry tell me I'm nosey if you like ðð

Cm has picked up this morning and last cycle I got a +opk so hopefully I will today!! It would be good timing if I do as we are away down our caravan just the 2 of us this weekend so lots of alone time to be had! ð


----------



## karoolia

Sounds like you have a great plan Cowgirl! It's amazing that you already have a donor!

Ricschick - fingers crossed you get your positive opk!!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

ricschick said:


> It's great you have a plan and a goal!! Is there definitely no recognition to be had with dh? Has he contacted you at all? How long were you together? Sorry tell me I'm nosey if you like ðð
> 
> Cm has picked up this morning and last cycle I got a +opk so hopefully I will today!! It would be good timing if I do as we are away down our caravan just the 2 of us this weekend so lots of alone time to be had! ð


You're not being nosy honey! There is definitely no recognition to be had with him. He has not contacted me I tried to reach out to him and he proceeded to block me. We were together for 5 years


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm really sorry he is being like that cowgirl , but also very glad that you have someone who is willing to help you out! Ricschick, FX for you!!


----------



## ladyapril777

CD5 for me today,. Prob my last day of AF, then I can start BD LOL not sure if I'm going to use OPK this month,. I think I only have 2 or 3 left.. but last few months I have gotten positive OPK between CD 12 and CD 15.. and I have gotten pretty good at telling when I ovulate by tracking EWCM..


----------



## loves_cookies

Good to see you have a plan and appear to be bouncing back Cowgirl!

Fingers crossed for O this weekrnd ricschick!

Glad AF is almost done LadyApril.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Thanks guys  chose to jump on the train to try lol, DTD last night and the day before as yesterday was O according to my tracking app. So now just the TWW to see if maybe just maybe I get my chance this month :3 if not always next month!


----------



## jellydonutt

Hello ladies- just wanted to update! Last month I ended up getting AF right on schedule but this month... faint positive at 9dpo!!!! 
I had some light pink cm from 3dpo-5dpo then it stopped, which I thought was odd because I have never spotted at that time in my cycle before. Immediately I thought something was up, but it was way too early to tell. 7dpo I had moderate cramping all day, which is way early for me. Then I woke up with body aches and a sore throat yesterday and today.. I have been testing since 6dpo and all negative (obviously) I even tested this morning with FMU and it was negative!! I just decided a moment ago to take another, at 1 in the afternoon without holding my urine at all and within two minutes I saw a faint PINK second line!!! I'm still shaking and crying as i'm posting this, but obviously trying not to get my hopes up too much in case the line doesn't get darker. I will post photos and my symptoms by dpo if anyone is interested!! Good luck to all of you, thank you for answering my questions and I hope you all get your BFPs :)


----------



## CowgirlBaby

jellydonutt said:


> Hello ladies- just wanted to update! Last month I ended up getting AF right on schedule but this month... faint positive at 9dpo!!!!
> I had some light pink cm from 3dpo-5dpo then it stopped, which I thought was odd because I have never spotted at that time in my cycle before. Immediately I thought something was up, but it was way too early to tell. 7dpo I had moderate cramping all day, which is way early for me. Then I woke up with body aches and a sore throat yesterday and today.. I have been testing since 6dpo and all negative (obviously) I even tested this morning with FMU and it was negative!! I just decided a moment ago to take another, at 1 in the afternoon without holding my urine at all and within two minutes I saw a faint PINK second line!!! I'm still shaking and crying as i'm posting this, but obviously trying not to get my hopes up too much in case the line doesn't get darker. I will post photos and my symptoms by dpo if anyone is interested!! Good luck to all of you, thank you for answering my questions and I hope you all get your BFPs :)


That's awesome honey â¤ï¸ I hope your line gets darker and it really is a BFP  I'm only 1DPO so I am eagerly waiting to test


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hope you all don't mind me joining in. I'm 10 days past my miscarriage at 10 weeks and am hoping to catch the first ovulation (my doctor said it was fine to try right away). The bleeding is almost completely gone, so DH and I DTD last night for the first time. I have no idea when I'll ovulate, but hopefully if we keep BD'ing, we'll get lucky.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Spiffynoodles said:


> Hope you all don't mind me joining in. I'm 10 days past my miscarriage at 10 weeks and am hoping to catch the first ovulation (my doctor said it was fine to try right away). The bleeding is almost completely gone, so DH and I DTD last night for the first time. I have no idea when I'll ovulate, but hopefully if we keep BD'ing, we'll get lucky.

Feel free to join us hun. I'm so sorry about your miscarriage, I understand. I lost my baby at 12 weeks back in February, and am only just getting back into trying. I hope you get your BFP soon and I'm here for you if you need someone to talk <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Cowgirl. Im so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I think it would have taken me longer to get back into TTC, except I had a strong feeling that there was something wrong from around 7 weeks, so by the time I actually miscarried, I had already spent 3 weeks grieving, and had made my peace with it. The past couple of weeks, TTC a healthy baby has been the only thing keeping me feeling positive.

So question, how long did it take to ovualte after you ladies miscarried? (If you know).


----------



## CowgirlBaby

My Ovulation and periods starting getting back to normal. I'd say Mayish. so about 3 months after the loss.


----------



## karoolia

jellydonutt - HUGE CONGRATS!!!! I'd love to see a pic! Please share :) 
I know how you feel about not wanting to get your hopes up. I got my first faint positives almost 2 weeks ago now and I still keep trying to keep myself in check, but am letting myself enjoy it more now. 

Spiffynoodles - Welcome! I'm sorry you had to find yourself here, but honestly this group has been one of the best things that happened to me during this whole experience. If you read through the older pages I am sure you will find lots of posts that you can relate to, I know I did. 
I can completely relate to wanting to try again right away. That was me. I felt like focussing on trying again was the one thing that I could look forward too. We tried right away as well, but I don't think I ovulated that cycle. I got my positive the next cycle though so it can happen quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Mom15

Huge congrats, jelly! Please post pictures ;)

Spiffy - I'm sorry for your loss :( 
I recognize you from some thread, but I'm not sure which one and I probably was just a stalker so you might not recognize me. So about my cycles. We are similar as that I took Misoprostol at 12 weeks exactly to induce the miscarriage my body had missed since about 7/8 weeks. I call the day of the mc CD1. So from Cd16 to about 22 I got massive amounts of ewcm, super positive opks but no temprise. I did have two high temps two days after my last positive opk but then it dropped again. I started my period on cd 30, preceded by spotting to where it was hard to judge when I actually started my period. So I probably didn't O or if I did my LP was way too short. Now I'm in my second post mc cycle and I'm starting to see ewcm again since yesterday cd14. What has me concerned about is that it is red (so some bleeding is occurring still somewhere) which is what it was the first cycle. 
I have to get my levels checked again on Monday one final time and I will hopefully be below 5. I will ask the nurse about the blood in my fertile mucus. I'm kind of hoping they will do a sonogram just to see if everything really did clear. Pretty sure I'm about maxed out on my deductible (yay $1500 almost all of it for a mc), so it would very cheap as I'd only pay 20%. 
Two weeks ago it was still at 15. My doctor has ordered me to wait two months to wait post a negative hCG test. So you can see I am still a couple of months from trying. 
Of course your body may be totally different, but maybe have the expectation that your first cycle post mc will not be normal and that you may not even ovulate. That way you are not so disappointed if you don't get pregnant right away. Also my first period was really clotty. So I don't think my lining was very good to even have sth implant. 
Ignore if it's too personal, but how did you know since 7 weeks the pregnancy wasn't viable?
I lost all symptoms at about 8 weeks 2 days but never having gone through a mmc and everyone saying I should just be happy I'm not sick I didn't go to my doc until I had my next appointment at 11w6d and just saw a small embryo without a heartbeat after having seen a healthy hb at 6w.


----------



## ricschick

Congrats jelly!!! 
Welcome spiffy!! Sorry for your loss!! I too started again straight away but I got af but that was fine as I think my body needed it so now I'm either on the verge of ovulation or I've already ovulated. Good luck.


----------



## ricschick

Can you guys see if this is positive? Now I no normally it wouldn't be but on these tests it shows it like this.


----------



## ladyapril777

Ricschic .. I would say your are 1 or 2 days out from a positive .. jelly.. I would love to see pictures so I can obsess over it lol -spiffy- welcome! And I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. It's nice to talk with people who get it, since none of my close friends have had a miscarriage. And thanks for preparing me for the possibility that I might not ovulate until after my first AF, so I don't get too dissapointed. 

Mom15, I knew something was wrong around 7 weeks because my symptoms almost completely disappeared and I had this feeling that I couldn't shake that the baby had died. I cried more in the week leading up to my first ultrasound than I did in the weeks after, that's how sure I was. Mother's intuition, I guess. :shrug:

Ricschick, I recognize you, probably from the trimester boards with our 2 year olds. I wish I could weigh in in your OPK, but I've actually never used one before. :dohh:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I wish every beautiful lady here good luck and sprinkle everyone with fairy dust :) I hope we all get our BFP's


----------



## karoolia

CowgirlBaby said:


> I wish every beautiful lady here good luck and sprinkle everyone with fairy dust :) I hope we all get our BFP's

And that they are all nice and sticky and healthy!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

karoolia said:


> CowgirlBaby said:
> 
> 
> I wish every beautiful lady here good luck and sprinkle everyone with fairy dust :) I hope we all get our BFP's
> 
> And that they are all nice and sticky and healthy!Click to expand...

Yes and that too!


----------



## Mom15

Did anyone have light bleeding when they were gearing up to O post mc? I didn't think much of it right after the mc, but this is my second cycle and my hCG should be below 5 by now. I'm still worried there is something retained causing the bleeding. I am assuming it is more noticeable now as my cervix is starting to open up for O.


----------



## ricschick

I had a bit of brown spotting last week then 2 days later a bit of pink spotting they only lasted like 1 or 2 wipes on the toilet paper. Maybe my body tried to ovulate then but failed I don't no. It's so frustrating!

Karoolia how you doing? And all the other newly pregnant women? Xx


----------



## karoolia

Thanks for asking ricschick! I'm doing ok. My symptoms come and go, which worries me sometimes, but I just try to remember that it's normal. I haven't bothered calling the OB yet. I know he won't see me until 10 weeks and last time seeing the appointment date on the calendar just made me stressed. By ovulation date I was 5 weeks yesterday. I sort of wish I hadn't found out so early. I mean I'm glad I did and could see the tests progress, but it would be nice to cut a few weeks out of the wait for that first appointment. 

DH is starting to get excited. He says he is being cautious, but he keeps talking about our move next summer and the best way to do it with the baby. Last night there were fireworks and he was saying he wondered if the baby would be scared by them next year. Things like that. I'm glad he is happy. I definitely do feel more positive about this pregnancy, but it is hard not to be nervous when your only other experience has been a loss.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's great karoolia love lovely how he is getting excited!! I have a good feeling for you! It's funny because when I was pregnant with my mmc I just had a bad feeling from the start! Xx

I had a smidge of very light pink spotting yesterday after quite strong cramps so I'm jotting that down to ovulation as my opk was nearly positive but that test isn't as sensitive as the ic I use normally and normally I only ever get as dark as the control line so I'm going by that. Il keep testing anyway to be sure but I need a hpt date to aim for.


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - im definitely not looking forward to these early weeks. And I remember the feeling of wanting to know as soon as I can if I'm pregnant and then thinking I wish I hadn't know for a while!

Ricschick - happy tww!

My opks don't show progression yet, but sometimes they turn positive from one day to the next so I'm not giving up hope of Oing around cd20 yet. Ewcm started about cd14 and I usually have it for about 5-6 days. Of course it doesn't really matter as we are not trying yet, but I am just hoping my cycles are back to normal.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 I totally understand wanting to get your cycles back to normal. Even though you aren't trying now, it will be so much easier when you do start if you have a normal cycle to work with and a reliable pattern. My OPKs were all over the place my cycle after mc so since your HCG was still a little elevated I wonder if your body is still a little off. When is your next blood draw? I feel like it is this week? 

And yes, darn early weeks! I'm considering cheating a little. I am a patient at my husband's clinic (he's not my doctor). They do OB, but you can opt to go to an actual OB instead (they are family docs). That's what I did last time, largely because I didn't want the whole clinic (most of our friends) to know. BUT the clinic will scan you around 7-8 weeks so I'm thinking about going there first then switching back to the OB, who won't scan until 10 weeks. Haven't quite decided yet though.


----------



## Mom15

I just came back from my draw. Not sure if I will hear back today since they may be closed as tomorrow is the 4th. Hopefully I hear back today and I get good news. 
Personally I would do a scan at 7/8 weeks leaning more towards 8 weeks. If something is not going the right way you would hopefully find out then instead if your body potentially carrying on and missing it like it happened to me. I just won't do a scan as early as 6 weeks again as I saw a healthy heartbeat for that gestation but never found out if it made it to a mature level which would be more around the 7/8 weeks mark.


----------



## Mom15

Everyone ready for a good laugh? My levels came back at....drumroll....SIX!!! Wth not funny! At least my doctor has a heart and is calling it good. But for crying out loud can we please move on body. Since I am definitely still having to skip next cycle, I will demand a sono if the spotting/light bleeding still happens next O.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh mom15 but atleast that's almost negative! You may naturally have that amount in your system anyway. 

I'm so crampy today! I hope we've done enough! I hope I've ovulated.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - I would call 6 a negative in this case. Like ricschick said, you may just have slightly higher levels naturally anyway. I agree on getting checked out if you have bleeding again though. Did you mention that to your doctor? 

ricschick - I hope you ovulated! Are you temping? I felt much more confident when I saw the temp rise. I would say the cramping is a good sign. I cramped a lot between ovulation and bfp this time around.


----------



## Mom15

Yes, karoolia, I did and the nurse just chalked it up to "hormones, post miscarriage, etc." but she agreed, since my levels are no down if it continues next cycle I should call back and we can discuss the option of an ultrasound. If I indeed continue to spot bleed, I do want one before I try as I am not risking getting pregnant with something still hanging around my uterus.


----------



## ricschick

I've finally gotten a positive opk!!!!! Cd31!! ð But it's happened thank goodness!!! I was very crampy yesterday but only got a nearly positive in the morning as I couldn't test later on as my son cut his head open at school and so I was with him at the hospital he needed 6 stitches!! And I've been very crampy this morning although it seems to have worn off nowð¤ So may have ovulated this morning. We dtd Thursday Friday Sunday and Tuesday will get one in later is that enough do you think? Xx


----------



## ricschick

:happydance::happydance:

Oh and I got my boob appointment through it's on the 13th July and I get the results the same day!!


----------



## Mom15

Yay for positive opk, ricschick! And I hope you get some answers at your boob appointment. 

I'm trying not to freak out, but I had creamy cm this morning, not pos opk yet. We'll see what today's looks like. I'm just worried that I'm having a failed attempt at O


----------



## karoolia

Yay ricschick!!! I'm so happy you ovulated!! I think your timing sounds pretty good too! I have always heard that the best day to dtd is the day before o so you are right on track. I hope your son is ok. 6 stitches, wow, poor kid. I bet he'll have fun telling all his classmates about it though (is school not out for the summer for you?)

Also yay for the boob appointment! I'm sure the 13th still seems kind of far away, but since you'll get an answer that day it doesn't sound too bad. It'll be a relief to know what is going on. Fingers crossed for good news!

Mom15 - your body may still be adjusting since your HCG has been slow to leave. Plus I think cycles after a mc are weird anyway. When I ovulated with my mc pregnancy I had a ton of ewcm. For this pregnancy, I had the smallest amount on O day and that was it. You may remember that I was worried I wasn't going to ovulate at all. Clearly I did, but it was an odd cycle. I know it is frustrating, but try to be patient with your body.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Karoolia for bringing me back down to earth. Haha. I just need to chill. Still negative opk, but more ewcm this afternoon. Time will tell. 
Did you decide whether or not to get an earlier scan at Dh's clinic?


----------



## ricschick

I agree mom15 your body might just be taking a bit more time to settle! Look at me I didn't get a positive opk til cd31! 10 days late!!! 
Managed to dtd tonight so all is covered!! Dh said " Now can you leave me alone" lol.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ricschick and just FYI my DS was conceived with a CD31 O. So hopefully it's a lucky number for you too!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on ovulation, ricschick! I'm crossing everything for a sticky bfp in your near future! :thumbup:

As for me, I've been testing with cheapies to watch my hcg levels drop (my doctors not doing blood draws). It's so discouraging to see that my test today was just as dark as my test 8 days ago. :( I've never wanted a negative test so badly!


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - I could bring myself to test it out, but my doc was doing draws. They were as follows: 3 days post mc 1082, 1w3dpmc 203, 2w4dpmc 67, 4w3dpmc 15, 6w3dpmc 6 (that was this Monday) 
I really hope yours drops much quicker but unfortunately it may be a couple more weeks before you even see a change in the tests. I'm so sorry, I still remember very well how slow time was going by and still is sometimes. Hang in there!


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy it took me 4 weeks (and maybe a day or 2) to get a negative test. My OB didn't do blood draws either. It is a frustrating time that feels like it takes forever. It is tough, but I hope you find some comfort knowing that it is normal to take several weeks. 

Mom15 - I think I will go to the clinic. I haven't decided 100%, but am leaning towards it. I wouldn't go until 8 weeks though so still 2 weeks and a few days to wait.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks for helping me stay realistic. I think I was suppressing my grief with these crazy thoughts about getting pregnant again right away, but I'm sure that only actually happens to a slim minority of women. The crappy thing is, I don't think I'd feel so rushed to get pregnant again if it weren't for the fact that my SIL is pregnant (she's due 2 weeks after I was) and I know that every time I see her I'm going to think about how we were supposed to be pregnant together. :(


----------



## ladyapril777

CD10 for me today, OPK was negative but I had some EWCM so I went ahead and dtd


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy I no how frustrating it is to still see a positive test! It will turn negative but just might take a few weeks. I think it took me 3 weeks to go negative but everyone is different. Time does pass and you will be pregnant again. Xxx

Oh I'm so sore at the moment!! I'm normally quite tender around ovulation but I think it's a bit more sore this time!! Anyone else have sorer ovulation pains after mc?


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - yes!!! Both pp and post mc. My uterus felt sore during first o's. Even the skin next to the vagina opening felt tender. I don't get pinching ovary pains usually, but I can tell by how tender my uterus feels. When I pee it feels like the support for my uterus is gone and it hurts slightly. The first pp o was aching for a week before o and wondered how anyone can miss their first o. But obviously not everyone is the same.


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - I hear you! Just yesterday I saw a pregnancy announcement and she is due two weeks before I would have been. It made me sad all over again. I still get this "did this really happen"? feeling. Did I not see a heartbeat? Where did things go wrong? Unfortunately only time makes things easier as passed time means closer to trying again.


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, I felt exactly the same way. My OB said no sex for 4 weeks, but 2 weeks past D&C we started trying again because I so desperately wanted to be pregnant again. I also have a friend who is due about 3 days before I would have been. We only realized (told each other) we were both pregnant about a week before my miscarriage was discovered. It was so exciting to have someone to talk to and compare symptoms since we were almost exactly in sync. Afterwards it was so painful because everytime I looked at her or she hit a milestone I was reminded of where I should be. I thought if I got pregnant immediately I would feel better. I even fantasized about getting pregnant immediately then baby coming a few weeks early so that we would still be very close with our pregnancies. 

At the end of the day, my body needed those 5 weeks to heal and the next cycle I did get pregnant again. Looking back, it seems like it happened quickly, but at the time those 5 weeks felt like an eternity.


----------



## babycabrera

Freyja92 said:


> Hi! I'm brand new to the site, I've suffered two miscarriages and after 6 months I'm ready to start trying again! I just would like some friends to talk to and symptom spot and just talk! Wanna be friends? :) shoot me a message!

Hi, I had 1 miscarriage and I'm on my 7th months but I have been TTC ever since. This month I took clomid and tomorrow is my expected menstrual. so I have fingers crossed


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck baby! Fx.


----------



## karoolia

Good luck babycabrera! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, babycabrera!

Thanks ladies, for reminding me that I'm not crazy. I don't think DH really understands what's going on inside my head. He feels sad about the miscarriage because it hurt me, but he has a hard time grieving the loss of a baby he never met, or felt kicking, or saw on an ultrasound.


----------



## Mom15

Baby - I'm sorry for your loss! Fx collided is just what you needed to conceive.


----------



## Mom15

So here are my most recent opks! Looks like an attempt to O to me. If CD19 was just a bit darker I'd call it positive, but it just isn't quite there. Today's I had a super long 4h hold and only one glass of water and the line is super faint. If my temp is up tomorrow I guess I Oed, but didn't have a strong oh surge. If it is not up I think my body gave it a shot, but essentially failed to O. We'll see. Oh of course DS woke up last night and was up from 4-6am so I never temped. Go figure it's when I really would have like to see what it was.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0288.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 I think my body did that this month I had nearly positive for about 10days then bam a really strong positive. 
I'm just worried now if we've done enough, I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday as I was so sore yesterday morning and felt so sick! We dtd Tuesday and Wednesday night and I ovulated Thursday. I hope we've caught it! I just really want to be pregnant!


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - I used the advanced OPKs and had several days of "high" not peak before getting my actual positive. I always looked at the strip and all the "highs" looked pretty much like yours do. So it can still happen. Or your body may still be a little off kilter. Darn post-mc bodies. 

Ricschick - I think you're good. If you dtd Wednesday night then those spermies would have just been sitting there waiting to catch that egg!


----------



## Aspynsmommy

Hey everyone! I'm driving myself nuts researching and attempting to start threads that noone wants to jump in on. Go figure. Idk if I'm even doing this right, but whatever.
My name is Angel and I O'd on July 3rd. I BD on the 29th 1st 2nd and 3rd. ( sometimes twice &#128514;&#128514;) On ovulation day, I had cramps galore on my right side and around to my back same side. 
1dpo-2dpo. Nothing unusual
3Dpo-4dpo. Watery Cm constantly feeling wet and higher sex drive. Also on 4 dpo I had a horribly intense pain around my lower abdomen and around my lower back. For about 5 mins. After that it was just like a mild burning in belly sorta like AF.
I'm 5DPO today.. Nothing unusual yet, but its only 10am here will update later. Hoping for a BFP soon!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome aspynsmommy! 
Sounds like all good things!! That's one of my first signs is feeling wet!! Good luck. X


----------



## karoolia

Aspynsmommy that all sounds good to me. You are still early so all you can do now is try to sit back and wait (easier said than done). You might want to check out the Two Week Wait section. You'll find lots of ladies right where you are. 

Also, I see you only have 2 posts. Don't get discouraged about starting threads just yet. Just start chatting more and you'll find lots of support here. You'll even find groups specific to you. in this thread we have all had losses and are trying again. I'm not sure if that describes you or not, but we are happy to share what wisdom we have :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So I think my body is attempting to ovulate, but I'm pretty sure it will fail. My cervix is high, open, and wet, and I've been tender near my left ovary. If it were a normal cycle, I'd say I was about two days out from ovulating. I'm BDing just in case, but it's impossible to O with hcg still in your system, right?


----------



## loves_cookies

Welcome to the new people, I'm sorry you find yourselves here.

Spiffynoodles my test didn't go negative until 4 weeks after, but a scan at 4 weeks showed I had in fact ovulated. Judging by ewcm it was approximately 14 days after surgery so it is possible. 

Glad you've ovulated Ricschick! 

Mom15 the result from my first urine sample for the molar pregnancy follow up is also 6. My blood result will be available Monday afternoon. 

I've been reading everyones posts but haven't felt like posting. I've found the last 2 weeks incredibly difficult to cope with the hospital care has once again been awful and I have made the first steps towards making a complaint. When all the molar pregnancy information arrived in the post I pretty much lost the plot. I rang my GP surgery to find out how to get the blood part done and the receptionist was sufficiently concerned about my wellbeing that a GP called me 5 minutes later. I ended up on the phone with the GP for 30 minutes before being given an emergency appointment the following day. I've now been referred for counselling as the GP is concerned about the potential for me developing post traumatic stress disorder. She is also writing to the consultant who discharged me in May to ask them to meet with me to answer my questions regarding how it took so long to get the results and why I was given the okay when they were waiting for the molar test results. 

I've now got more stats which would seem to indicate that molar pregnancy is actually pretty rare which may be why the hospital dismissed it without waiting for results. The clinic says for every 1000 live births registered there are only 2 molar pregnancies, and 40% of the tissue sent to them for verification of molar pregnancy is actually recategorised as something else. 

The official line from Charing Cross is that I need to complete follow up before trying again. Follow up for me will complete in 4 weeks as long as my bloods are clear on Monday (and there's no reason to believe they won't be). After not being able to get a straight answer from the hospital or GP, I did have a long phone call with one of the specialists on Wednesday though and they have said that as we know my levels were negative at 4 weeks, 8 weeks and 11 weeks the risk to me this month is the same as it will be next month, which is about 1% or not clinically significant. They said I had the information to make an informed decision. So as long as my blood is fine on Monday we will be trying this month. It's really important to me to try this month as It's the last month which will allow me to be past 12 weeks before my due date in October. If nature doesn't happen then I'll have to deal with it, bit not being able to try this month was rather devastating for me, especially after being told in May we were okay to try again. I'm now CD 6 so hopefully the timing is lining up nicely.


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - I had all the O symptoms including super positive opks about 15-12 dpmc, the only thing I never had was a proper temp rise. I got af on cd 29. So even with a temprise my lp would have been way too short. At that point my hCG was still around 60. My friend who had an earlier loss (6w) got her temp rise, but only had an 8 day lp so not long enough either. I'd say if you feel ready, bd just in case but just don't get your hopes up too high. It's a great sign though that your body is trying to O. 

Afm, today's opk is about as dark as cd19, so I have not given up hope that I will still O. Cd21 and counting.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Love_cookies, I'm so sorry you've been through so much these past few months. I really hope you get your BFP this month and don't have to deal with any more hospital until you're in L&D with a healthy baby. :hugs:

Mom15, I hope you ovulate soon!

I'll keep BDing, and if I get lucky and ovulate, then great, but I won't expect too much from this month. :flower:


----------



## ladyapril777

CD12 today, I just got a very positive OPK! I did BD yesterday and day before and will hopefully BD today and tomorrow and maybe Sunday! Asking for prayers from you gals !


----------



## Mom15

Loves - we posted at the exact same time! I'm sorry you are having to go through all of this! Sounds like they really screwed up and have no idea how this is a roller coaster of emotions for you. I hope this is your lucky month!!

Thanks spiffy!

Lady - all things crossed over here for you! I just can't wait to join you all in actually ttc!


----------



## ricschick

Cookies I can't believe how you've been treated!! I definitely agree about complaining!! I hope you conceive this month!!! 

Good luck lady April!! Sounds like you have everything covered!!! 

I've felt a little crampy since ovulation so im hoping this is a good sign! Roll on next week!


----------



## karoolia

oh cookies, I'm so sorry you have been through all of this. I would be furious and would be considering filing a complaint as well. They never should have given you the green light if there was a suspected molar, even if the chances are small. At the very least they should have told you everything so that you could make an informed decision. All this back and forth must be so hard for you .

I am really hoping you conceive this month. I completely understand what you mean about wanting to get to a certain point before your original due date. I felt the same way. Keeping all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ricschick

How's things with you karoolia xx


----------



## karoolia

I'm good. Maybe this is TMI, but my nipples have been incredibly sore the last few days. I know things can still go wrong when you have symptoms, but I had so few last time that I actually smile every time they hurt. DH isn't happy though haha. 

I'm 6 weeks today so still pretty early. DH asked me to double check because he was sure I must be 7 weeks. I told him that was one of the perils of finding out early. 

In other news we now have two kittens. Our 7 month old who we adopted about a month ago and our 2 month old who came home on July 4th. It has taken almost a week, but they are really starting to get along. I have been catching the older one licking and grooming the little one. It's pretty cute. Makes my heart happy :)


----------



## Mom15

I'm glad you are having strong symptoms! That is something I will be looking for as mine died off last time shortly after they started. Which obviously was because my pregnancy hadn't continued, I just didn't get the invite. Trying to be sarcastic or I can still get too upset about it. 
Your kittens sounds adorable! 

Afm,
I went to get a Mayan massage today and loved it just like the first time. I'd be happy to answer any questions about it if anyone is interested. I was also sent home with a castor pack and enough herb for two vaginal steams. Yep, you read that right, steamed vagina before bed tonight. Haha
Not to gross anyone out, but when I left from the massage and walk to my car I suddenly felt wet. When I checked my spotting/ewcm had increased, so the massage seamed to have an immediate effect.


----------



## karoolia

"Which obviously was because my pregnancy hadn't continued, I just didn't get the invite." It's terrible, but I laughed out loud. Yup same here.


----------



## Mom15

I'm sure we've all had a good cry in the last few months, it's time for a good laugh! ;)


----------



## ricschick

Thinking of it I didn't have much symptoms either! Normally I'm so tired and feel sicky but didn't this time!! It's great your getting symptoms this time!! 

I've had an achy pressure like feeling today and a bit crampy. What were your first signs karoolia? Xx


----------



## karoolia

I was really crampy from ovulation onward. The cramps feeling didn't subside until a few days after my first bfp. The cramps weren't painful, maybe more of a constant pressure. I also had tender boobs and was feeling pretty queasy. I think a lot of that was from implantation because the cramps feeling and queasiness faded after a while (the queasiness has been returning lately). The reason I tested at 8DPO was because my symptoms were so strong. I thought I'm either pregnant or I want to be so badly that I'm completely imagining things and need a reality check.


----------



## Mom15

What do you think ladies? I think my opks are starting to get darker again. I think my body tried to O around cd19, failed and is now gearing up again. Can't really say by cm or cervix. Cm has been about the same amount of bloody ewcm since cd15 and cervix has been open soft and high. Cm might be a bit more since yesterday. Fx. Just want to se O and a temp shift happening so that I know my body will be ready when I get to try again.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ricschick

Thanks karoolia that gives me a bit of hope! 
I have a busy week so hopefully that will make things go quickly!

Mom15 it's going in the right direction! I hope you ovulate soon! So will you be able to try next cycle? X


----------



## Mom15

I will skip this and the next one and then be back in the game hopefully.


----------



## karoolia

Those do look like they're going in the right direction Mom15. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your body decides to get back to work asap. 
You are definitely more patient than I am. I know your doctor advised you to wait, but I would probably be ignoring that advice already. Actually when we tried right away I worried about how I would fess up to my OB if I did get pregnant. He had said no BD at all for at least 4 weeks and not to try until after one regular period. I'm actually kind of glad it didn't happen that cycle because I'm sure I would have gotten a lecture.


----------



## ladyapril777

1dpo today, (cd14)... I BD on CD10,cd11,cd,12(+OPK) and cd 13.... I'm ridiculously bloated and boobs super sore.. this ovulation really did a number on me


----------



## Mom15

Good luck lady!!

Karoolia - yeah I'm trying to avoid that lecture. Plus, I still have red spotting everyday, so I know it's fresh blood. Until that stops it doesn't seem good to try. Like i mentioned if it doesn't stop after my next period I will demand a sono. Mainly because it doesn't make sense to me to try to have a baby implant while I'm bleeding. With this cycle being longer my cycle i want to start trying is getting pushed later into September. It's ok, i just hope everything will get back to normal and I don't find myself suddenly in 2018 before I can try. I am hoping my next O whenever it may be will reset things.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - You're right. The spotting would make me hold off as well. I really hope that stops for you soon. And I 100% agree with a scan if it doesn't.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck lady!! Hope you get your bfp this month! 

Mom15 can't believe your still spotting! Crazy. Definitely order a scan if this continues. Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I agree the fact that you're still having red blood seems wrong. I stopped having any red blood about two weeks after I passed everything. :hugs:

Ladyapril and ricschick, good luck!

So I either ovulated or my body tricked me pretty good. I had cramps and everything. I wish I was a temper, but my other kids wake me up so often during the night that I can never trust my temps, anyway. So I guess time will tell. I just feel like it'd be too good to be true if I ovulated this soon.


----------



## ladyapril777

FX that you ovulated spiffy! I don't do temps either.. just OPK and charting cervical mucus..I'm 2dpo today, I managed to get one more BD in last night.. just feel exhausted now


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed spiffy! It sounds to me like you ovulated. 

Good luck ladyapril!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. I sure hope so. If I did, I'd be 3dpo, I think. I've been feeling slightly crampy the past three days, so I'm hopeful that it really happened. Oh, and I just took my temperature for the heck of it, and it was 100 degrees (about 37.8 for you Celsius ladies :winkwink:) and it's only ever that high after ovulating, aside from being sick, which I'm not right now. Ahh...I just don't want to get my hopes up, and then find out I didn't ovulate after all. :wacko:


----------



## Mom15

I messed up on doing my opk today. I had this huge green smoothie for breakfast and needless to say I couldn't hold my pee long enough and it was way too diluted. Anyway, I think my body is doing what it did last time which is slowly slipping into a period. The spotting I have a feeling is just going to get heavier and heavier over the next few days. Another indicator is how freaking bloated I am. This exactly what happened last cycle. I look so pregnant which is just a punch in the face right now. I attached a picture in a spoiler. I didn't want to upset anyone as it looks like a bump pic. I'm not even sticking it out. I measured my belly a couple of days ago, as I can judge by that how much I roughly weigh since I don't have a scale. I just took it again and it increased by almost an inch which is crazy. And no I didn't over eat. Sorry for rambeling. Just so tired of this crap. I hate that I may not have my cycle back by the time I get to try again, like waiting isn't annoying enough. Happy Monday everyone ;)


Spoiler


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15 , I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. I had a 9 year old ask me if I was pregnant yesterday at church and it hurt, even though I know he was young and didn't know any better. :hugs:


----------



## ladyapril777

I totally get what your saying ladies! My miscarriage was in March and I feel like I still look pregnant, it sucks!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh I no that feeling too when I was having my scans to see if baby was going to grow I looked sooo pregnant that I needed to hide it so no one asked me!! Because I mean what do you say? Er yes I might be but not sure! &#128580; I was annoyed with my body and felt like it was playing a cruel joke!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Thank you for all the support ladies, I really appreciate it.

I know what you all mean with the bloating too, I also look pregnant at various times in my cycle.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry you guys have had to deal with bloat, that must be so painful. I never really had any bloat with my miscarriage or after. I guess it's a good thing. It's funny though, I was very jealous of my pregnant friends who already had little bumps. In retrospect I'm glad I never showed.


----------



## ricschick

Because I've had 5 babies already my body gets right to it!!! Lol timing would be good if I fall this cycle as kids break up next week so no horrible early mornings I'm up by 6.30 every morning, and hopefully all will go well and by the time the children go back to school I won't need to hide it. Fx. 
Karoolia when did you start testing? X


----------



## ricschick

I now have a testing thread in the gallery xx


----------



## karoolia

I started testing at 8DPO. Wasn't planning to test until at least 10, but I had so many symptoms I just felt compelled to check. Then I tested everyday for a week because I'm crazy haha.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick, I always start testing at 7 dpo. I can't help myself! :dohh: I've gotten "barely there", squinters at 7 dpo with three of my pregnancies, including my angel baby, so it can definitely happen! I'll be stalking your testing thread. :flower:


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed Ricschick! I'm following your testing thread too.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys!!


----------



## karoolia

ricschick, I saw in your testing thread that your boob appointment went well? That's great news! My lymph node is almost back to normal size as well.


----------



## Mom15

Yay on no bad lumps! Hopefully much more bumps to come :). I'm hanging in there. Tired of nothing happening with my body. Everyday I don't ovulate, my O beginning of September gets pushed back :(


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys yes all was fine just my natural boob tissue changing which was put down to changing hormones from being pregnant then not being pregnant. But glad I got it checked as it's really obvious. 

Mom15 are you still spotting? Xx


----------



## Mom15

Yes! The midwife who did my Mayan massage recommended I start taking Vitex again. So I did and after two days the spotting seems to be less, but I still get some red blood about once a day. It's enough to fill a thin liner. It's not the brown spotting I experience before and after my period. If nothing has changed in two weeks I will call the doctor. Thanks for asking!


----------



## karoolia

I hope it ends soon Mom15! You sound like a superstar for being so calm about it all.


----------



## ricschick

I got a faint line this morning on a Superdrug test but I'm scared to trust it incase it's an evap!


----------



## karoolia

I can never tell with the superstore test pictures. I hope it gets darker for you! 

Are you going to keep testing everyday? You're still pretty early so it could still get a lot darker in just a day or two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks karoolia! The only reason I seem so patient, I think, is because it is my only option. At least I don't get to try yet anyway. I think there is hope that I will still O. Posting a picture next.


----------



## Mom15

I think today's is def darker. Hoping for a positive in the next two days. Fx!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0313.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom15

Sorry for the tripple post....I'm hoping for a good temp rise, because I think progesterone might fix my spotting. Or in other words the drop of progesterone will signal to shed everything properly instead of the half-ass (excuse my lingo) bleeding/spotting. Ewcm has increased so a good sign I may actually O.


----------



## karoolia

I think that last one definitely looks darker than the rest! Good luck!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - all things crossed your line gets darker. I have never had an evap. So for me a line has always meant conception (unfortunately only once it was a successful pregnancy, but so far I have seen it as a good sine that at least we don't have a problem with fertilization.) looking forward to tomorrow's test(s)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, your newest OPK definitely looks darker! Fingers crossed for ovulation soon!

Ricschick, I can definitely see the line on your test, so I sure hope it gets darker and isn't an evap!

So I've been taking cheapie tests every two days to watch my HCG drop (since I'm not getting betas done), and my tests have finally been looking lighter, but then the one I took today looks darker. Is it normal for levels to go back up a little, or do you think I might be catching the begining of a new pregnancy? (I'm trying not to get my hopes up, and I know time will tell, but it's hard not to obsess).

Top test is from two days ago, and bottom is from today:
 



Attached Files:







20170714_132910.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy mine got lighter then darker for a few days then lighter again. For a few days I actually thought it could possibly be a new pregnancy, but it seemed too early for when I thought I ovulated. Looking back, I don't think I actually ovulated at all. I guess it is possible I had a chemical, but the af that eventually followed was light so I don't think so.

All you can do is wait and see. If it keeps getting darker/stays dark it is more likely a new pregnancy. If it lightens again then probably just a weird fluctuation in hormones.


----------



## Aspynsmommy

Hey, everyone I am currently 11dpo. Have taken 2 tests one at 10 and this morning at 11dpo. Both bfn. Today I had mild cramps, in the middle of my stomach around to my back. Not bad, but noticeable. Could this be implantation? Also, I almost threw up yesterday and this morning.. And then it just went away.. So weird.. Lots of cm. What y all think?


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - unfortunately I think there can be fluctuations in hCG levels. Hopefully it's a new pregnancy, but if not i hope your hormones quit playing tricks on you and the test will fade fast. 
Apsyn - unfortunately sometimes only time will tell. Implantation is def possible at 10dpo. Hope you get your answer soon. 

Afm, doing a happy dance!!! Pos opk this morning &#128513; I know right away as the test line came up before the control line! My temp was somewhat up this morning. Wonder if it dips again for O tomorrow or not. I'm really curious what my temps will be like. When I checked cm just now I had zero blood, just ewcm! So hopefully I get a good rise and I'm shooting for an 11 day lp as that is my average. Now I'm nervous the condom will break whenever we dtd this weekend. Haha


----------



## Mom15

Here is a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0315.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo mom15!! I would so forget the condom lol but your will power is stronger than mine!! Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, mom15!!! :happydance:

As for me, I started bleeding bright red and cramping today, so I guess this is my first AF. I passed everything 26 days ago, so I wasn't expecting it this soon, but I'm happy to be starting a (hopefully) normal cycle, since I knew my odds of getting pregnant again right after the miscariage were pretty low anyway.


----------



## Mom15

While af sucks, it's good to hear you are off to a fresh start spiffy! Let's hope your body o's a bit earlier than mine. 

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited to O. Once I O I'm down to two Af's and one O before we can try. With the weird spotting (which has not showed up today) I really didn't want to try yet, which almost made me nervous during bding. ...honey we need more lube, the condom is going to break.... haha
Just know my body is working is a great feeling. Hoping next O won't drag out as far. I'll assume it will so I won't get impatient. After all I used to O between cd 30-40.


----------



## karoolia

Yay Mom15! That is definitely a positive OPK!!!

Spiffy, I'm glad af arrived. Obviously a new pregnancy would have been great, but there is something reassuring about knowing your body is back on track. I felt relieved when mine started.


----------



## ricschick

I agree with the ladies spiffy as much as it's disappointing it's better to get your 1st af over with as with mine it was a lot heavier than normal so I believe my body needed to bleed. Xx 

I've felt a bit crampy today and am very wet sorry tmi which is normally a good sign for me but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Xx


----------



## Mom15

This O is doing a number on me....nauseous, light headed and super tired. I wanted to eat my dinner with my eyes closed and didn't even make it half through cause I feel icky. If I didn't know better I would think I'm in my first trimester. I remember the first couple of O's pp felt like this. Had some more blood :( just hope it doesn't continue after this next period.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15, I felt my ovulation too. Actually the cramps, sense of smell, and mild nausea stayed until after my bfp (then the latter two came back of course). One of the reasons I tested when I did is because I felt like I had been pregnant since I ovulated. Maybe more intense Os are just the norm after a miscarriage? Or after giving birth? I don't know why they would be the case, maybe because in both situations it hasn't happened in a while?


----------



## Mom15

I hope i feel better today! I had sooo much air build up in my stomach which made me so nauseous. My temp this morning is super high. Which supports my theory that the sudden rise in progesterone made me feel bad. I have been wondering about my opks. I seem to O the day I get a pos opk. My temps are very accurate this cycle as DS has been sleeping through. Next cycle when my opk gets darker, I think I will test all day long. I feel like I catch the end of the Lh surge. Yesterday evening I took my temp and it was at 99.24, so progesterone was already being produced the day I had my darkest opk. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## loves_cookies

Glad you've O'd Mom15.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ricschick.

I'm cd15. I've not done OPK's this month. I ran out last cycle and I didn't feel like buying more. I've had a +OPK on cd12 last two cycles and I think I got complacent almost knowing roughly when it was? I've got pregnant twice before without them. So my plan was to bd everyday cd11-16 but on Friday (cd13) I fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm so we didn't, so annoyed with myself yesterday morning! 

I've had the blood results from Charing Cross which was that the tumour markers were undetectable. Got another urine test which is due on 2nd August then follow up is completed with them. I also had my to have my full blood count and iron levels rechecked after the miscarriage left me anaemic, but when I rang for the results they said I needed a telephone consult with the GP which isn't until Wednesday. It would have been Friday but I wanted to speak to a Dr who I've seen since the mc so I have to sait longer. Finally my appointment with the hospital consultant to discuss my mc treatment is on Tuesday. So all go here.


----------



## ladyapril777

8dpo today.. not much symptom wise.. just tired with sore boobs


----------



## loves_cookies

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lady April.


----------



## ricschick

I'm not seeing much on my tests feeling a bit bummed. 

Mom15 I get very sore when ov too! And this time felt sick all day!!! 

Gl ladyapril! 

Cookies glad things are moving in the right direction!! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Cookies - so glad things are moving along. I hope the conversation on Tuesday is productive and you get some answers about how you were treated. 

ladyapril and ricschick I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of you!

Mom15 - the up side to having to wait is I think you will have a really good feel for your cycle, which will hopefully make TTC a little easier and less stressful. I felt really stressed not even knowing if I would ovulate at all and constantly testing never knowing. Hopefully you'll have a more relaxing experience come September.


----------



## Mom15

Good luck lady! Will you test or wait and see if af shows?

Still holding out hope for you ricschick!!

Karoolia - yeah I didn't want to get out of the habit of tracking. Without temping and opks I would have been lost. I probably would have thought I already Oed a while ago or that I still hadn't Oed. And I probably would have thought a mild stomach bug got me. Feeling a bit better today. Just so sleepy and weak feeling. Nausea is a lot better and I don't have to burp every 5 minutes. That wasn't fun. Do you have any appointment scheduled yet?


----------



## karoolia

I haven't scheduled an appointment yet. I'm supposed to go around 10 weeks so I really need to, I have just been putting it off out of paranoia. 

I did get a sneak peak at baby though. I was having some light brown spotting on Saturday. I know normally that isn't a big deal, but that was literally my only sign with my miscarriage. So we went to the emergency department. The doctors there were really kind and understanding. Baby measured 6 weeks 5 days (about 1 days behind, which I assume is ok) and had a heartbeat of 128bpm. I didn't get to see the screen or hear the heartbeat because the technician wasn't allowed to show me, but they gave me a report and some pictures. I'm still having a bit of spotting, but am trying to relax about it. It is probably because of the scan, it was transvaginal and I tend to be pretty sensitive.


----------



## Mom15

Glad you got good news. I think one day behind is nothing. It's so small, I think when they measure it can vary a bit. When I went last time she measured multiple times and it showed either 6w or 6w1d. 

I'm kind of depressed, my temp is super low again. Wth. I know about fall back, but it's usually never that low. Now I wish I had done an opk yesterday. Ugh. Hating this right now.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm glad you get good news karoolia! Just take it easy if you can. Xx


----------



## ricschick

Looking back st my tests I can see a very faint line on the frer so I'm keeping everything crossed! Just ordered some more off amazon. Fx.


----------



## karoolia

Really hoping for you ricschick!!!

I hate having spotting it just freaks me out. A friend of mine said she spotted throughout most of first tri and was fine. It's just so hard after a loss.


----------



## Mom15

Yes, spotting sucks. Spotted with DS till 11w. With miscarriage I spotted till 5w had a month break and started again at 9weeks. So it def doesn't have to be a bad sign.


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia get ya self booked in then maybe they will see you earlier due to the spotting. Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry about the spotting, Karoolia. :hugs: I had it in my miscarriage, so I know how paranoid you must feel. I've also had spotting in healthy pregnancies, though.

Mom15, that's so frsutrating. :(

Well, turns out I didn't get AF. I only bled for a few hours on Saturday, and then have had nothing since. I think it was just a leftover bit from the misscariage, because the test I took the day after the bleeding was WAY lighter then the test I took before the bleeding.


----------



## ricschick

Glad it's all going in the right direction spiffy!! Xx


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Karoolia get ya self booked in then maybe they will see you earlier due to the spotting. Xx

Nah, the OBs here go out of there way not to see you before 10 weeks. I spotted around 9 weeks last time. It was only one day, but I called hoping to get in earlier and I still had to wait. Obviously in that case it was a miscarriage. I have a friend who spotted a lot after a car accident around 5 weeks and she had to wait until 10 as well. My OB is considered the best in the state. All the doctors and nurses go to him for their own babies. So I'm sticking with him, but I know I can't sneak in early. 

I really liked the emergency doctors though. The two I saw were both really kind and it was great to find out that baby was ok. I can always go back there if I'm concerned. I haven't had any more spotting since this morning so I'm hoping it was just irritation from the exam. They thought the original spotting on on Saturday was nothing to worry about, maybe a little left over implantation blood or just from irritation. We dtd Monday or Tuesday so some brown several days later might make sense.


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, it sounds like things are going the right way for you. I'm sorry that wasn't real af. Although, it could have been. My af was pretty light. It was heavy for a couple of hours the day it started, but then it was super light and gone two days later. I was really surprised because I had heard that first af after a mc was usually heavier and painful.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, everything WAS going in the right direction. And now suddenly my test today is much darker. (Top is yesterday and bottom is from today). Ugh! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20170717_155021.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## karoolia

That's frustrating spiffy. 
Not to get your hopes up, but have you been trying? Is there a chance your bleeding was implantation? Or maybe a faulty test? I would definitely test again.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, we've been trying, and I also wondered if the bleeding might be implantation, because I did have some strange cramps before the bleeding started. I've also started having some pregnancy symptoms again, but I'm worried that I'm overanalyzing things. I guess time will time!


----------



## Mom15

How many dpo are you, Spiffy? Like 6 or 7?


----------



## ladyapril777

I will be 10dpo tomorrow and I have some cheapie dollar store tests.. so I think I will commence with testing ( need to feed my poas addiction) lol... not much symptom wise just feel extremely tired, and having mood swings... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you spiffy and ric!! Mom-- how many dpo are you? Are you trying this cycle?karoolia--- I spotted for 12 days straight when I was pregnant with my son, and went on to have a healthy pregnancy and child, so FX for you hun! I think everything will be alright


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi I've not been very active on this thread, but my primary thread has been pretty inactive lately and I could use some advice! I took a test tonight and am pretty sure there was a faint positive, then I took a digital and it was "NOT PREGNANT" but I ripped it open almost immediately after reading it and the test inside was DEFINITELY two lines! So, can this happen, digitals being "positive" inside but not registering with the tech part? Does that just mean I'm on the earlier side? 

This is my 5th round of clomid, and about 10 months of trying now...and I had an awful 21 day progesterone test this time around, but I'm thinking I just Od later than they assume..because I didn't have O cramps until AFTER my bloodwork. 

I'll attach the two tests- first one I kept getting glare, and the line was darker in person.


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=686348


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images120026


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, if I ovulated when I think I did, I'd be 10 dpo today (8 when the bleeding happened).

Lady, I look forward to seeing some tests!

Darlingqueen, your tests looks positive to me! Digital always have two lines if you crack them open, but I wouldn't worry about the "not pregnant" result. Digital are way less sensitive, so you may have to wait another day or two to get a positive on one of those.


----------



## ladyapril777

I could only see one picture..(the non-digital one I think).. looks like a BFP to me!!... I would wait 3 or 4 days and try the digital again.. they are not as sensitive as the pink dye tests..


----------



## ladyapril777

I will post my tests pics if you gals want.. but I have never posted a pic on this site before,.. how do I do that?


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls :) I am a little less optimistic knowing digitals have two lines. I've opened them before with BFNs and never had a second line, but who knows, it could be :) the non digital was a lot fainter than the digital one, but there's still definitely a visible line in person. I guess we'll see, I hate waiting! lol 


for pictures I've only discovered linking from countdown to pregnancy, but I've seen people upload pictures directly to thread, not sure how they did that though.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lady, you have to do it in desktop view (if you're on your phone). Under the text area, there's a section with a button that says "manage attatchments", and if you click on that, it let's you upload a picture.


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy oh I hope it's a new pregnancy!!! 
How long has it been now since your mc? X

Queen congrats definitely bfp!!

I'm feeling very deflated bfn this morning at 12dpo. Just waiting for af now. I am gutted as it's been such a long cycle cd 43 today I think. 
Anyone no of anything I can take to make me ovulate sooner??


----------



## Mom15

Have you ever tried Vitex? It can help with earlier ovulation. I'm taking it. I had taken a break, but started up again about 9 days ago. Within a week I got my pos opk. I'm just confused whether or no I actually Oed due to my crazy temps.


----------



## ricschick

No I haven't il take a look into it thanks xx


----------



## karoolia

I have heard of a lot of people using vitex. I actually ordered some back in May, but decided to try without for a couple of cycles first so I never actually used it.


----------



## ricschick

:witch: came. 
back to cd1 for me, im disappointed but atleast it wasn't dragged out.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry ricschick :( I'm glad you weren't stuck in limbo though. 
New cycle fresh start though! How long does it generally take you to conceive?


----------



## karoolia

darlingqueen - I can see that line in the first pic. It won't let me see the second. 

ladyapril - when I want to add a photo I click on "Go Advanced", which brings up "Additional Options" below. You'll see a "Manage Attachments" button that you can press that will allow you to upload photos. Sometimes it tells me the quality is too high and won't load them so be aware of that.


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls, took another test this morning and a faint line popped up on this one too, so I called my doctors office and they got me in today for bloodwork, since my 21 day progesterone test was so low, so now I'm nailbiting waiting for results. They are such faint lines, but they are obviously there, and to have them consistently show up on different brands gives me hope, but at the same time... I'm cautious until I get the results... I have no clue what DPO because I tend to be irregular and I can never pinpoint O.


----------



## darlingqueen

also, ricschick, so sorry witch showed, but I know what you mean about it being quick. I have had 50+ day cycles before and that wait is just horrendous, I much rather the cycles that are faster, that way you can move on and try again instead of being in limbo


----------



## karoolia

Glad they could get you in darlingqueen! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully there is a little baby growing away in there! If you aren't sure about DPO you may just be really early still hence the light lines.


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia it roughly takes us 2 cycles from coming of bcp. 
We've been trying now including the mmc for 7 months. X

Good luck darlingqueen!!! Can't wait to hear the results! Xx


----------



## karoolia

ricschick - I wouldn't really count your post-mc cycle. We tried that cycle too, but I really didn't expect much. I think our bodies are pretty confused after a miscarriage. If I were you I would count this as cycle #1 of trying after the mc.


----------



## ladyapril777

Sorry about af ric!! I tested 10dpo.. stark white negative bfn.. so I'm not going to post the pic


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to read about af ricschick


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys onwards and upwards I S'pose &#128524;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick and Lady, I'm joining the club. Test today was lighter than yesterday's test, so I'm not pregnant. :( My levels are probably just fluctuating. Also, I had more bleeding this morning, so I really hope it stays this time so I can have a proper AF and move on to the next cycle.


----------



## darlingqueen

Okay so my bloodwork today came back positive but "low" at 14, I go back in 2 days to see if it's increasing appropriately, but they've said to be cautious as it's not confirmed to be viable yet. So, basically I'm in optimistic limbo, but after almost 11 months of trying I'm happy SOMETHING has happened regardless of this outcome, although of course I'm 1000% rooting for this to be a sticky bean! I'm thinking it could just possibly be because I tend to ovulate later than most, and that the low result is because it's like me testing at 10dpo- in the early 3 weeks mark, not the 4weeks and change that they are thinking. So, optimistic limbo, now to wait two days, but I will definitely test again tomorrow to see if the test line gets darker!


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - I'm sorry af showed! Hopefully next cycle you will O sooner. About late O again, as far as my research goes I have tried to reduce estrogen in order to reduce my follicular phase. The are a lot of xenoestrogens out there (e.g. plastic flipflops) that are endocrine disrupters. I don't remember all of the scientific details, but they can mess with out hormones. I honk some woman are just more sensitive than others. I try to avoid things like plastic, make up etc. I used to be thrilled when I would o in the late cd20's. Pre mmc I Oed around cd19. It may all just be a big coincident, but I hope that some of the healthy living that I have been doing helped. 

Lady - im sorry you got a bfn :(

I know there we others, but I got to run....bubbles being spilled everywhere


----------



## karoolia

That's fantastic darlingqueen! Here's hoping you are just really early and your HCG progresses nicely!!

Spiffy - I'm sorry :( My tests got darker too and then got lighter again. I don't know why HCG would fluctuate like that, but it is a cruel trick. Hopefully you can get a fresh start with a new cycle.


----------



## Mom15

Finally got some more time to post...

Spiffy - I feel your frustration, it took my body forever to get rid of the hCG. Hopefully your test go negative and you can come back with a blazing bfp soon. 

Darling - fingers crossed your numbers go up!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations darling!! Good luck for your next blood test!! 

I'm hoping this cycle returns to a more normal cycle, so hopefully it will go back to a 32-34 day cycle or even shorter now I'm going to start soy isoflavones fx!! 

How are you karoolia? Anymore spotting? How many weeks are you now? You need to put up a ticker so we can keep track &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## karoolia

I'm hoping you have a normal cycle ricschick, I'm sure these long cycles have been frustrating. 

As for me, I am 7 and a half weeks now. I have been avoiding putting up a ticker to be honest. I'm so scared of something going wrong and having to take it down. If my OB appointment goes well then I'll put one up. I do like them, but last time I had so many things I had to cancel/take down. Each one was like a bullet. 

I'm ok I think. Still pretty nervous at times and over analyzing everything. Felt sick this morning when I got up, but it has since passed, which of course worries me until it returns then I'm annoyed because I don't feel up for anything haha, can't win. I haven't noticed any more spotting so that has been a relief. Hoping I don't have anymore.


----------



## Mom15

2.5 more weeks Karoolia! You said they'll see you around 10 weeks right? Hope you can keep busy and that the spotting stays away.

Yesterday I had no spotting! I'm super dry with a bit of creamy cm, which leds me to believe that i did o. My temps are just a bit messed up. Don't think my progesterone is very high. Hoping next cycle will be an earlier and stronger O. Curious to see what my lp will be. 

On a personal note, DH was let go from his job!! Total bs, I can't get into it even though it is all anonymus. He more or less just got used to build their business. 
So his first reaction was we can't have a baby until I have another job :( I think he may reconsider though.


----------



## karoolia

Yup, they will see me at 10 weeks. By LMP that would be Aug. 4th, but since I ovulated a few days late I'm going to ask to be seen around the 7th/8th. 

Mom15 I'm so sorry about your husband. That sounds very unfair and stressful. I can understand why he would want to hold off on a baby. It would definitely make me think twice. In the end I doubt I would wait though. Obviously it can take a few cycles to conceive and 9 months before the baby arrives. I'd say chances are good he will have a job again before next baby is here. I hope he finds something quickly!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's job! :( I think that's my husband's worst fear, feeling like he can't provide for our family. I hope he finds something soon. :hugs:

Karoolia, I understand not wanting to put up a ticker. It almost feels like tempting fate. I hope your appointment helps put all your fears to rest.

As for me, I'm officially on cd2! The bleeding is still going strong, so I think its safe to say this is really AF this time. Also, my test was nearly negative, so I'm sure it'll be negative in the next day or two. So Ricschick, it's looks like we'll be cycle buddies. :flower:


----------



## darlingqueen

Mom15 so sorry about hubby job, mine just lost his this week too, which has been stressful. Also, our insurance got cancelled the day after which I thought you had the month since you pay by month.... so I'm having to use our health savings account to hold us over on my Dr visits until this other job lines up.. bleh

I'm antsy for my hcg test, part of me is confident it's that I ovulated late and this is early testing but then I've got the nurse on the phone that was basically saying she doubts it'll be viable, which is just disheartening. But I keep trying to realize, all my pregnancies started out faint lines way into the cycle, one not until cd46! So, I think the monitoring is awesome but also the cause of most of the worry.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all! Trying to stay positive. He has always held and found a job. So why should it be different now. And Karoolia, such a good point, it does take nine months for a baby to arrive and so that should be plenty of time to have sth figured out job wise.
Darling, I'm sorry you are going through the same. At least it sounds like your DH has something else line up, so hopefully that works out for him. I think job changes are always nerve wrecking no matter if voluntarily or not. 

Hope you get good news tomorrow Darling!


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia oh that's a relief that the spotting has stopped! But remember brown blood is old blood. I can understand why you holding off on the ticker! But at the same time make sure you try and enjoy your pregnancy as there is no reason why things shouldn't progress as they should. Xx

Mom15 sorry about dh job but it sounds like he has done well in that job so finding another hopefully won't be too difficult xx 

Yay cycle buddies spiffy!! Hopefully we can get our bfp together! 

Darling good luck for your results!! 

Afm cd3 and last night i took my first soy isoflavones so fx my cycle will be shorter this month! Got no to try to drink a lot more water too as that helps with cm. xx


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to hear about your other half's job situation Mom15 and darlingqueen.

Glad you're doing good Karoolia. 

Hoping for good cycles for you Ricschick, Spiffy and you too Mom15.

Good luck for your test darling.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ricschick and loves!

Ricschick - I hope the soy helps! What used to be your average O day?

Loves - where are you in your cycle? 

Afm, I think my temps have stabilized. They are not as high as I'd like them, but at least they are high enough to be post O temps. Let's see if I make it to an 11 day lp. Then my goal will be the same as ricschick's. Oing earlier!


----------



## karoolia

Ya, I know I need to celebrate this pregnancy more. It's just tough. I think if I had already had a successful pregnancy I would find it easier to believe the miscarriage was a fluke, but right now my only experience has been a bad one. I am more optimistic this time though. I catch myself thinking about later pregnancy and the baby coming. I just need to get past that 10 week scan. 

ricschick you'll have to let us know if the isoflavones help. 

darlingqueen - have you gotten your results back yet? 

Spiffy -I'm glad real af is here and that your test is pretty much negative. It sounds like your experience has been very similar to what mine was. I know I was very relieved to finally get that bfn and to start a proper cycle. That was also the cycle I conceived so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## loves_cookies

Mom15 I'm cd19. Didn't track O this month with OPK's and I didn't get any ewcm either so no idea when it was. Bd'd cd9, cd11 and 12 then cd14 and 15. Still annoyed that I fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm on cd13. I'm not planning on testing before 30/31st. My resolve is already wavering on the testing aspect but I'm trying to make myself chill out about it. I've been hanging out in the testing gallery recently and trying to work out if I see lines or not will stress me out' as I know I'll see so upset to get af this cycle. 

I'd been slacking off a bit with taking my iron tablets as the hospital said my levels were okay. I've noticed that since I've backed off that i've had a lot more CM these last few days, now i'm worried that the iron tablets are messing with my chances,even though loads of women take it under the same circumstances as me. I'll have to get used to it though as the GP rang yesterday and said that although my iron levels are now normal it is right at the bottom end of the range, so I need to continue with the iron for another 3 months and have my levels checked again. 

I went back to the hospital again and saw another consultant (I've seen a different one every time) to discuss my complaint, he has noted down all my concerns and will feed them back to the ward sister. I've had an informal apology and they'll be writing to me in a couple of weeks. Just my mental health assessment to go on Wednesday now. 

As if this wasn't all stressful enough we've been having an extension built these last few months (coincidently the builder's started the morning after I was discharged from hospital after the surgical management). They started stripping out our old kitchen last week and discovered a major structural problem with the house. It's taken a week just to get a structural engineer out and we have no kitchen or washing machine!


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls! I hope everyone had a great day! I had my blood test today, but they didn't call with the results today, which is a bummer. But, on a side note, I got a "pregnant" bfp from a CB digital, so that gives me some hope that my hcg is going up. I won't be able to relax about it until I get the results though.


----------



## Mom15

Hopefully you hear back tomorrow! Great news that you got an"pregnant" on your test! Fx
I'm not impressed btw with the nurse telling you that she didn't think it was viable when it came back as 14 on your first draw. Without knowing your o date how can she make an informed decision about that. Hope you can prove her wrong.


----------



## Mom15

Loves - it sounds like you got it more than covered. I think every other day is often recommended and you even exceeded that as long as you Oed by cd 17 you timed it right!


----------



## ricschick

Great news about the digi darling that's very promising xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Darling, great news about the digital! Sounds like your blood results are going to be good. :flower:

Loves, it sounds like you have things covered this month. I'm so sorry you've been without a kitchen or washing machine! :( We've been without a dishwasher all week and I thought that was bad enough!


----------



## darlingqueen

Hey girls update time, My Hcg count more than doubled in 2 days! I ran it through the hcg calculator and it put me a a doubling rate of 1.7 days, which I'd say is pretty good, right? They are being really pessimistic about it, which is bumming me out a little. Because my lmp would have me be 5 weeks, my hcg is below where they want it to be by 5 weeks, but as I try to bring up every phone call, my 21 day progesterone test sucked, and I didn't get O cramps until 2 days AFTER my 21 day test, so I'm pretty sure I Od on CD23, which would put me at 4weeks not 5, and I always thought the number didn't matter so long as the doubling rate was good? I guess it's good to be cautious, but I'm always cautious, just wish they'd have a more positive tone. bleh I won't be able to fully relax until they are happy with my hcg results too, which what it sounds like, could be a while. :/ 

Mom15- Thanks! I wasn't impressed with her either, she had the SAME attitude with it even after my 2nd hcg blood test came back MORE THAN DOUBLED. I'm just trying to not let her stress me out.. and my hcg is now higher than the "inconclusive" range (5-25), and she is still saying it is still likely it won't be viable and we won't know until my hcg is high enough to order an ultrasound :/ she's also the one that told me that if I didn't ovulate on CD14 then there was no chance I could get pregnant because my body wouldn't have enough time to implant before my period came...so I'm trying to take her opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mom15

Omg - she has NO idea what she is talking about! DS was conceived on CD31. If you O'ed cd23, you would be 12dpo today. Your second hCG then was on 10dpo!! Being higher than 5-25 on 10dpo is great. Mine was at 21 at 10dpo and 82 at 12 dpo. Granted I mc, but I think my hCG was still well in the normal range. When is your next draw? Will they do an early ultrasound?


----------



## Mom15

Even if you were 5weeks by lmp two days ago, you would still only be 14dpo and I think writhin the normal range of everything. Do you have any hpts you can do to see a progression so you don't have to wait on the next hCG draw?


----------



## karoolia

darlingqueen - it really sounds like she has no business giving her opinion. Most women don't ovulate on CD 14 exactly and yet there are lots of healthy babies being born. That is just ridiculous. I can understand that she might be trying to be realistic with you. I know I don't like anyone being unnecessarily optimistic when I suspect bad news, but she is taking it way too far. I say ignore her.


----------



## ricschick

That's great news darling!! I'd ignore the stupid woman clearly doesn't no what she's talking about!!


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls!! mom15, yes I've been taking tests every 1-2 days and todays test is DARK, no faint about it! Also took another digital because I had a pack and... why not?
haha...2 days ago, it took almost 4 minutes before saying "pregnant" and today it only took 30 seconds before the "pregnant" pregnant screen came up, so I'd say it's going up good! My next draw is Monday, and hopefully it'll be up enough that the nurse lady will chill. They said they will order an ultrasound "if/when" my hcg gets to 2K because you can't see anything on ultrasound until hcg is at least 2k so I'd say in another week or two?


----------



## Mom15

Great! For now congrats on your bfp!! :)


----------



## ricschick

Darling I didn't ov until cd31 with my last daughter and she's nearly 3 now! I've always been a late ovulater xx
Congratulations xxxx


----------



## karoolia

Congrats darling! Those tests sound fantastic!


----------



## ladyapril777

Thought I would update, I am 15dpo today.. not AF yet... I expect her to show up today, or tomorrow at the latest..my LP is normally 14 days,. I have been cramping the last 2 days.. but nothing yet.. so we'll see


----------



## Mom15

Have you done any test? Sounds promising :)


----------



## ladyapril777

The last time I did a test was 11 or 12 dpo? And it was a bfn.. so I'm not holding my breath..but if she doesn't show tomorrow or next day, then I will test again wed morning


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats darling, it's spinding really promising.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you LadyApril.


----------



## karoolia

Hoping for you ladyapril!

How are you doing loves_cookies? Is the work on your house coming along? You plan to test at the end of the week right? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## loves_cookies

karoolia said:


> Hoping for you ladyapril!
> 
> How are you doing loves_cookies? Is the work on your house coming along? You plan to test at the end of the week right? Fingers crossed for you!

Hi Karoolia

Thank you for asking &#128522;

I'm planning on either testing on Saturday morning or if I'm feeling particularly good I'll wait until Monday if AF doesn't show on Sunday. Every so often I waver a bit, but I've decided that I don't really want to make the 1st trimester wait any longer than it has to be. I couldn't wait any longer though as my Charing Cross follow up is due on the 2nd and I have to mark on the form if I'm pregnant or not and now I have to get booked back in with health professionals fairly sharpish because of the molar.

The structural problems are finally on the way to getting fixed so everything is getting back on track. Hopefully our new utility room will be completed enough to get the washing machine reconnected next week. Not going to have a kitchen until mid September though! Until then we have our fridge freezer, two bookcases for storage, a microwave and a portable induction ring on the dining room table!


----------



## karoolia

It sounds like you're making do cookies! I can't imagine having to go that long without a kitchen though. When DH was in med school he was required to live in a dorm for the first semester (he went to a Caribbean school, they had odd rules). It was an apartment style with 3 other guys, but the kitchen only had a microwave and one portable burner. He got very good at making microwave meals. 

You are right about not wanting the first tri wait to be any long than necessary. DH keeps thinking I'm a week more than I am because I found out so early. Every time he says it I have to correct him and then desperately wish he was right. I hope you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## ladyapril777

AF started I'm out


----------



## loves_cookies

I'm sorry to see that AF started LadyApril.


----------



## ricschick

Oh no sorry April xxx

I'm right in the boring stage of my cycle! Hoping the soy works tho and makes me ov sooner!! Fx!!


----------



## karoolia

Sorry about AF April :(


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry af showed up lady :(

I should get Af either tomorrow or Thursday. I'm happy that i finally had some days without any spotting. Now I'm hoping the spotting will stop after af instead of continuing all the way to O.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry about AF, April. :hugs:

Mom15, I hope AF rests everything for you and the spotting stops.

So I'm a little confused. I'm on CD 8 today and I'm having all the signs of ovulating. I've had cramps, tons of cm, and my cervix is high, open, and wet. I know the cycle after a miscarriage can be a little messed up, but is it possible it's THAT messed up? I mean, if I ovulated this early, will the egg even be mature enough? :wacko:


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, it's possible your body is gearing up to ovulate, but still won't for a few days. Do you use OPKs? That might be a good way to check. 

My cycle was weird. I didn't get a lot of cm or other ovulation signs, but I was using advanced digital OPKs and started getting "high" readings on CD13 even though I didn't ovulate until CD17. Maybe your body is getting ready to ovulate on CD 12 or 13?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Karoolia. I think I did ovulate yesterday, because my cervix is now closed and hard and my cm is creamy. Also, my temperature is higher than it was was yesterday. So either I'll get AF or a BFP in two weeks, or I'll get all the ovulation signs again in about 4 or 5 days, and then I'll know this was a failed attempt to ovulate. I just hate waiting. :wacko:


----------



## karoolia

My other thought was failed attempt. Right after my D&C I had three failed ovulation attempts. Like blazing positive on the OPK attempts, but since it kept happening I'm pretty sure none of them actually happened. My next cycle, the first real cycle post mc was more regular, but still kinda weird in the limited cm. I think MC just really mess with our bodies and it can take a while. That said, I did conceive that cycle so I guess the weirdness didn't get in the way. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, this is my first real cycle after the miscarriage and I was hoping everything would be back to normal, but I guess not. It's encouraging to know that you got pregnant, even with things not being quite normal. :flower:


----------



## Mom15

I agree with Karoolia. And look at my last chart and how many days of ewcm I had. And that was also my first real cycle post mc. So I think while you can get pregnant (see karoolia :) ) o as well as o signs can be different than what you are used to.


----------



## karoolia

Did I tell you guys that my first official appointment is booked now? I see the OB Aug. 15th. I'll be just over 11 weeks assuming everything is going well.

I delayed making the appointment as long as I could because knowing when it is makes me kind of anxious. I saw the baby at 6w 5d and all was well and a good heartbeat so I'm just trying to hold onto that and stay positive. 

My husband did check with the doctor that does earlier ultrasounds at his clinic, but he was booked into August so I decided not to do that. Having already had an emergency scan I kinda felt like I already had an early one anyway.


----------



## Mom15

I hope the next three weeks will fly by for you! The great thing is once you have had that appointment you'll almost be in your second tri!
Are you feeling any different this pregnancy?


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Mom15! Ya, I have been. More sickness, although just nausea, no vomiting. I have also been getting a bit of a bloat belly in the evenings. I am taking those as good signs. But I'm scared. I'm in a pregnancy after loss group on here, which is great, but a lot of those ladies have had many losses and I worry I'll be joining them. Trying to stay positive. 

I probably shouldn't even be posting in this section anymore, but I really like to keep up with all of you!


----------



## ricschick

Don't you dare go anywhere karoolia!! Glad you've made your appointment!! That will come round in no time!! Have you had anymore spotting? Those are good signs I tend to fill sick while pregnant too! Xx


----------



## Mom15

"Glad" you are feeling more sick, you know what I mean! And as ricschick said, don't you dare!! It makes me hopeful every time I see your name, that soon I will be pregnant again too!

How is everyone else? 

Darling, have you had more hCG draws?

I put yesterday down for cd1, although af was super light. As little as I had I could tell though that it is really clotty again. Guessing it will be heavier today. Don't get me wrong I like a light af, but then I get worried that my lining isn't thick enough and that I may have a low progesterone problem. We'll see, I should probably just chill ;). Happy I am on my last cycle before ttc again.


----------



## loves_cookies

Glad you've got your appointment Karoolia.

Sorry to read that you seem to be having an odd cycle Spiffy. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle for you Mom15.

How are you doing Ricschick? Is it too early to know if the Soy has had a postive impact?


----------



## ricschick

Doing fine thank you, I'm not sure been having a few twinges today and had what looked like shiny cm? Not sure if that would be ewcm or what!?&#129300;


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies! I won't go anywhere :) 

Spotting has stopped. It was off and on for almost two weeks, but alwaysbrown and always super light. I didn't let it bother me once I had the scan and knew things were ok. Now I'm just counting down to that appointment.

Mom15 - you're almost ready toTTC again, that's amazing! I'm sure it has felt long to you, but I feel like the time has gone by quickly.

Ricschick I hope the soy helped!


----------



## Mom15

Yeah it is getting pretty close! Af has been light so far which is awesome in that it's easy to deal with and I have had no cramps, of course now I'm worrying of not enough progesterone and too thin of a lining. Maybe I already said that, I just worry my body won't be ready even if I get the green light. Just don't want to go through another mc. It will have been 7months since I got pregnant. Crazy to think I would have had only 2-3 months left in my pregnancy by the time we get to ttc again! In that sense time has flown, although sometimes it seemed to stand still.


----------



## Mom15

Never mind....af is pretty heavy today! So hopefully it means my body is doing everything it should. Has been pretty normal too, just minimal clots. Hoping tomorrow is less and it will be down to spotting by Monday and then the big question is, if the spotting after af will stop. I'm almost getting nervous already that we'll be trying again soon. Like the fear of a repeat miscarriage is becoming more real. I'm sure most of you felt that way.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - I don't know if it actually helped, but I did everything I could to help my lining get thick. I ate almonds and hummus like they were going out of style (no idea if it's true, but I read they were good for that) and really focused on exercising daily and going for lots of walks to promote good blood flow. 

That said my af was pretty light and I still conceived. 

I hope you don't have spotting this time. As for the fear of repeat miscarriage, I suspect that will always be the case. One of my friends suggested waiting until I wasn't scared anymore before trying again. I appreciate where she was coming from, but my first thought was that I would die of old age before all the fear went away. I think it gets better, but I don't think it ever completely goes away.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you for the tips! I have been eating various nuts as I think in general they are pretty healthy and a good snack. 
And I agree waiting would not help get rid of any fear at least for me. If anything the past time would make me more anxious.
I know I got time but it feels like the clock is slowly ticking louder and louder. Af has died down alot this evening so hopefully done soon.


----------



## loves_cookies

So I finally plucked up the courage to take a test!
 



Attached Files:







20170729_164948-1.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ricschick

Oh wow cookies umm I'd say that's POSITIVE!! lol. Congratulations!!! 
How far along are you? What dpo are you? No denying that one!! Xxxx


----------



## loves_cookies

I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow. I'd say about 14dpo ish.

First bit of anxiety though that 2nd line was visible pretty much instantly, same as it was last time with the molar &#128542;


----------



## Mom15

Love - I have everything crossed that this is a healthy pregnancy for you!!! Please stick around and keep us posted. What is your next step with the history of your partial molar. Will there be any early testing?


----------



## loves_cookies

Well I've seen two Dr's in the EPU and one said early scan at 7 weeks to book in directly with them, the other said only on GP referral. 

I have to send my follow up sample to Charing Cross on Wednesday which will hopefully let me find out whether my hormone is in normal range (and i'll probably take a little bit of ear bashing for being pregnant as they prefer you don't whilst you're doing follow up). I'll speak to the lovely nurse at the EPU who's be overseeing my care since the diagnosis who has previously been supported and indicated that I could have more than 1 early scan if I needed it for my mental wellbeing. I have pointed out that 7 weeks is fine for ruling out a complete molar but I was discharged last time with what appeared to be a viable pregnancy at 9 weeks last time, so for me a 7 week scan doesn't provide much reassurance.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Loves_cookies, huge congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm amazed that you were able to wait until 14dpo to test! I break down by 8 dpo every time. :dohh: I have everything crossed for you that you get a healthy baby and pregnancy this time. :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

As for me, I'm on CD 12, and my fertile signs are coming back, so I think my body attempted and failed to ovulate earlier this week, like some of you suggested. So I'm glad to know that my cycle isn't that messed up. Unfortunately, I woke up with a huge swollen lymph node and a sore throat, so now I'm worried that being sick will push back ovulation. Seems like its always something, right?


----------



## Mom15

I hate when that happens Spiffy! My only anovulatory cycle since tracking was when I got sick. Strangest thing was I had this mini period and I bled on and off for a few days. The bleeding started twice, both times when I took extra strength tylenol. It was weird. Hoping this will be O for you! 

Afm, I think my period is winding down. Yesterday was def heavier than today so hopefully by tomorrow it's down to light bleeding. Last cycle before we try....ahhh not sure why I'm freaking out about it so much. I guess experiencing something going wrong changes you! Like I want to be hiding being pregnant until it's safe and a million other thoughts and worries I am having about it. It is just so out of our hands. In a split second everything is decided. Gender, genetics, someone is created who you are responsible for for the rest of your life and at the same time it is decided if it is viable or not (in cases with chromosomal issues), but you won't know right away....it's mind blowing. I think it's called LIFE ! 
How is everyone? 
Darling queen, I'm thinking about you, hope all is well!


----------



## ricschick

So mom15 will you be trying with this ovulation? X

Yes darling queen where are you hope all is ok! X


----------



## karoolia

Cookies, HUGE CONGRATS!!! There is no denying that test!! I'm glad you have a plan for early scans. I totally understand not being reassured by them though. I had my emergency scan just shy of 7 weeks, but I know my last pregnancy made it to 8 weeks no problem so having one at 7 was reassuring, but it didn't make all my worries go away. 

I hope everyone else is doing well! I was away the last few days at a family medicine conference/recruitment event with DH. It was busy busy. Made the days go by a little quicker though!


----------



## Mom15

Ricschick - I will skip one more O as doctor has ordered, but I also want to see one full normal cycle. Last cycle I still had so much spotting and a really late O although it seemed my body geared up to it starting cd15. So hopefully this month will be an earlier O. Are you getting any signs yet? Wondering if the soy is making a difference for you.


----------



## ricschick

No sign yet of ovulation but I'm only cd13 so I'm just hoping it will be sooner this cycle x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Bad news, I've not been this sick in years. I've had a fever, a sore throat so painful that I feel like I have glass in my throat, and my lymph nodes are swollen to the size of ping pong balls. :(

Good news, it didn't stop me from ovulating. I'm on CD 14, and I have the worst ovary pain ever (like, it's painful to stand up). So it's good to know my cycle is back to normal.


----------



## ricschick

Ah sorry your sick spiffy but yay for ovulation! That's like me my uterus feels very tender and sore when I ovulate!! Fx you get your bfp!!


----------



## karoolia

Sorry you're so sick Spiffy :( If it gives you any hope, one of my friends conceived in the middle of her and her husband both being very sick. There was one day where they both felt good enough to BD and that was all it took.


----------



## Mom15

Sorry to hear Spiffy! Hope you managed to bd anyway!

Down to spotting so far today, so hopefully af is done. Looking forward to tracking for O, just hope it won't be so late again. Down to one O and one Af, hopefully the last for a while, one can dream right!?!


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to read you're so poorly spiffy. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Also keeping my fingers crossed for normal cycles for you too Mom15 and Ricschick!

How are you Lady April?


----------



## Mom15

It's fun to think "next month I may be pregnant" :) hope everyone is having a good day!

Spiffy - hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ladyapril777

CD 9 today.. entering my fertile window soon, I'm throwing out the OPK's this month, so I won't know my exact ovulation date


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Lady! It's good to take a break sometimes from all the tracking :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks ladies. My throat is still super painful, but my fever is gone and I'm feeling a little better. I had to take a bunch of ibuprofen the past two days because of the fever and the pain, so hopefully that doesn't screw things up for me this cycle, since ibuprofen apparently can inhibit implantation since it's a blood thinner. But I'm only 1 dpo today, so hopefully I'm early enough that I have time to repair any damage.


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril - I agree, sometimes it is nice to take a break from doing everything. I only did OPKs for one cycle, but I know I was a little obsessive about it. DH would say that the flashing smilely faces were haunting him haha. 

Spiffy - glad you're feeling a bit better! I think you should be fine in terms of ibuprofen. Implantation wouldn't happen for quite a few days so as long as you stop taking it there is probably no reason to worry. 

Mom15 - glad you're getting excited about ttc!!


----------



## loves_cookies

ladyapril777 said:


> CD 9 today.. entering my fertile window soon, I'm throwing out the OPK's this month, so I won't know my exact ovulation date

Worked for me last cycle &#128522;

Glad you're feeling better Spiffy.


----------



## ricschick

Glad your feeling bit better spiffy! Fx for this cycle!! 
Good luck April I agree taking the stress out can really help! I feel less stressed this cycle just trying to take it less seriously if that's even possible! Lol.
Had quite a dark opk earlier so hopefully il ovulate this week! Don't want it to turn positive today tho as dh is at home tonight ( I'm at the caravan ) so won't be able to dtd until tomorrow! &#128561; And last time was Sunday as dh was at home last night too!!


----------



## karoolia

Hopefully you get that positive OPK soon ricschick (but not too soon)! It would be great to see another bfp on this thread!


----------



## ricschick

Oh I hope so!!!


----------



## Mom15

Isn't it funny how we strive to ovulate soon and then it's but no not today. Haha. Been there done that!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick, that's how I felt about this cycle. We hadn't DTD since Friday, so even though I felt like crap last night, I managed to get some BD in, so I'm feeling a little bit better about our odds. :haha: 

I hope that egg waits until the perfect time to drop!


----------



## ladyapril777

CD 11 for me today..officially in my fertile window according to my fertility apps.. I did BD on CD 8 and CD10..so obviously hoping to get more in over the next week.. still trying to drop some more weight.. have lost 6 lbs so far


----------



## karoolia

Good luck ladyapril!! That's great on the weight loss!

I have been pretty unhappy with my weight lately. I know I'm 9 weeks pregnant, but I feel like I am gaining more than I should already. Normally I eat really well and exercise daily, but lately my eating has been less than stellar and although I am exercising, it is toned down a bit. I know it's all normal, but I'm not a fan of it at this stage. Just hoping everything goes well and I can say it is all worth it. 

Spiffy - how are you feeling? Better, I hope!


----------



## Chasingrainbo

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## ladyapril777

I was naughty and bought a 25 pack of IC tests I lol.. I had some good EWCM today.. so hopefully I can get hubby to corporate tonight


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril777 said:


> I was naughty and bought a 25 pack of IC tests I lol.. I had some good EWCM today.. so hopefully I can get hubby to corporate tonight

Good luck!!


----------



## Mom15

Lady - congrats on the weight loss! And I can't wait to see those ic get used :)

Chasing - I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you get your rainbow soon :)

Karoolia - I'm sorry you are struggling with the change of your routine. If it is any help, I went from 160lbs to 198lbs with DS. A year and a half later I was down to 140lbs (I responded very well to nursing, I did zero to lose weight) 6 months after weaning I'm back up to 150lbs. So it's been up and down and up over the last 2 -3 years. 

Afm - I'm in the nothing is going on phase of my cycle, but I'm over the moon and happy to report that i do not have any more spotting compared to last cycle where I spotted all the way through O. Hoping for an earlier O. By cd20 would make me happy &#128522;


----------



## ricschick

That's great mom15 hopefully you will have a lovely normal cycle before ttc!!


----------



## ricschick

That's great mom15 hopefully you will have a lovely normal cycle before ttc!!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ricschick! How are you? Any signs of O?


----------



## ricschick

Had some watery cm so think my bodies doing something. Dh is back today so hopefully it's good timing! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 that is great news!!! I know the spotting has been frustrating for you. Hopefully this is a sign that your body is fully back on track. Thanks for the pep talk too! I'm just normally very active. I often run online fitness groups to encourage others to exercise and live healthy lifestyles. It is just a bit of a shock to have to tone things down a little. 

ricschick I'm glad your timing looks like it is going to work out well!! Hopefully you'll have a bfp in a few weeks :)


----------



## Mom15

Def. Looks like my cycle is back to normal. Of course I am already obsessively checking cm/cp....like 3-4 times a day. I know I'm crazy. Haha. 
I can tell DH is stressed about his (no) job situation. It sucks it just puts a damper on the whole ttc thing. I'm not surprised if he has doubts next month and questions whether it is the right time. Although we both said we will eat healthy and quit alcohol for a while and he is sticking to it. Neither of us are big drinkers, but we def have a weekend drink or two usually. I think that's why he was grumpy too cause he didn't have a beer to kick of the weekend. We will see. Hopefully in a month he'll at least have some job leads.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sure a job will turn up. I know how stresssful that can be though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed he finds something soon.


----------



## karoolia

You ladies have been quiet lately. Anyone have any news? Any BFP watches starting soon? 

Mom15 - has your cycle stayed fairly normal this time?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm 7 dpo today, so I'll probably start testing soon. If I see anything, I'll post pics and have you all squint with me. ;)


----------



## Mom15

Yes it has! I'm just in that boring phase of too early to do Opks. We dtd without protection yesterday (gasp). But I'm not worried, I have never Oed before cd16 and I don't think it'll happen this cycle.


----------



## ricschick

Well hoping il ovulate in the next couple of days. I had blood tinged ewcm this morning and a small amount of pink spotting tonight ( but that could be due to dtd) my opks are darker today so hopefully might be positive tomorrow!! 

Karoolia how are you? 
Mom15 naughty girl lol.


----------



## Mom15

I know, it felt like I was breaking the law. Haha. Of course today my cervix feels puffy and I have the tiniest bit of ewcm. But I always get t for at least 5 days so I'm still not worried. Will probably do an opk on Wednesday just to see what it looks like. Having a hard time temping, cause either I forget or DS wakes up at the wrong time. Will try to be better about it again as I want to catch my temp rise. Hope your opk turns positive soon, ricschick! 

Spiffy, can't wait for your tests!!!


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm CD15 today, don't know how many DPO ( because I chucked my OPK's) or if I have even ovulated yet.. I BD on CD8,CD10,CD11,CD12 so far.. if I had to guess I would say I ovulated on cd13.. (because I had EWCM on cd,11&cd12, and CM has already changed to creamy.. )


----------



## emilydee87

karoolia said:


> You ladies have been quiet lately. Anyone have any news? Any BFP watches starting soon?
> 
> Mom15 - has your cycle stayed fairly normal this time?

Hey karoolia, I'm 8 DPO today, so starting the BFP watch shortly! I took Ovidrel to make me ovulate, which gives you a false positive for up to 12 days :dohh: however if it starts getting darker thats a very good sign. Just one more thing to obsess over! 

Two cycles ago we had a loss at 5 weeks. So I'm hoping for that "increased fertility after loss" rumor?! Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## karoolia

Hurray emilydee87! A false positive for 12 days though?! Talk about making the TWW even harder. That would drive me nuts. Good luck to you! Hoping you get a true BFP!

Spiffy - You can start testing any day now. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Mom15 - breaking rules all over the place! haha. You're probably safe, but if you did conceive now, it wouldn't be that much earlier than planned. Your doctor would just have to deal. 

Ricschick I hope you ovulate soon!

As for increased fertility after loss. I have heard that many times, but I have no idea if it is true. My cycle after my D&C was a mess. It lasted 5 weeks and I don't think I ovulated. The cycle immediately after that I conceived. So maybe that was increased fertility? I conceived in one cycle with my miscarriage too so it could just be that I get pregnant easily? I really have no idea. 

As for me, I'm ok. It's been a rough time to be honest. My first official scan is a week from today. I am 10+2 today, which is when I had a D&C last time. Still having lots of symptoms so hoping all is well. I have a cold with a pretty bad cough so that has been miserable. And today and tomorrow I am attending/helping out with a visitation and funeral for a friend's 7 month old child who died in a car accident last week. It has been so heartbreaking. I'm not as close to her as others are, but I have tried to do as much as I can. It has been rough for everyone.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick, sounds like O is just around the corner!

Karoolia, I'm sorry you've been having such a rough time. I think pregnancy after a loss really robs you of a lot of joy and excitement that you normally feel in those first 12 weeks.

As for me, I'm 8 dpo today. I took a test this morning (not true FMU, though, because I had to pee in the middle of the night) and felt like I could see the faintest shadow of something, but it's hard to be sure. I had to tweak it to make the faint line show up better. I have it on countdown to pregnancy if you want to see it:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=691914


----------



## ricschick

Oh karoolia how awful that poor baby and just unbearable for the parents &#128546;


----------



## loves_cookies

I think I can see it Spiffy! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies. The worst part is that she and her husband were long distance for the last year and a bit. She had moved here from another country to train (she is a doctor). Her husband (also a doctor) was finishing up his own training so he stayed behind. He was due to permanently move to be with them in just a couple of weeks. He is here now of course. My heart is just completely broken for them. 

Spiffy - I am TERRIBLE at reading those tests, but I do think I see something. Here's hoping for a darker line soon!! Keep us posted!


----------



## ladyapril777

Spiffy- I think i see something, keep us updated!.. as for me I am CD16 today .. got another BD in yesterday and today .. not any symptoms going on, besides some strange cramping yesterday.. still waiting on my IC tests to come in the mail


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - that breaks my heart. I don't know how I would be able to live on if I list my child. I think it's every parents worst night mare. 
I am counting the days till your scan. I hope you will get nothing but good news!

Spiffy - I see the line! Hoping it's stronger tomorrow!

Lady - good luck catching the egg :) sounds like you got great timing. 

Emily - hope you get your bfp. I see you did an iui. Will you go for a blood test?

Loves - how are you doing?

Ricschick - did you get your pos opk yet?

No real significant amount of ewcm for me yet. Today was mostly dry, so I'm hoping it's a sign that I'm going to see ewcm soon.


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone. I'm new to this board! I am just recovering from a loss. I had a d&c one week ago, Aug 2. A very strange MMC situation (we went to an ultrasound, no heartbeat, but baby measured right on track). Hoping to join you ladies in the TTC journey once my body settles back to normal.

Good luck to all of you! <3


----------



## ladyapril777

welcome alligator, and so sorry for your loss


----------



## ricschick

I think I might be ovulating, very crampy feel sicky! Backache so fx! 

Spiffy I can't see your test! &#9785;&#65039;

Welcome alligator sorry for your loss. Xx


----------



## emilydee87

Welcome alligator, welcomes are bitter sweet here I guess <3 I'm so sorry for your loss.

Mom15, I only go in for a blood test if I get a positive HPT on the 16th. Which is 16 DPO, they make you wait SO LONG to call it officially. BUT iui's have worked for us. We went 12 cycles with no luck naturally, and then iui #3 and acupuncture #1 we got a positive. Luckily our insurance covers it! 

Karoolia, I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. That funeral sounds gut wrenching. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks for the welcome everyone. It's definitely bittersweet, but happy to know you're not alone.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Welcome Alligator. I'm so sorry for your loss. :(

Well, today's test was not very exciting. I think I'm just getting good at tweaking lines into existence that aren't really there. I'll attach a picture anyway (top test is yesterday, bottom is today). I know I'm only 9 dpo, but I'm not holding out much hope.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170809_151701.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ricschick

I think I see something but your still early. Xx


----------



## Mom15

I'm catching a shadow on both of them! 

Ricschick - hope O happened for you!

Alligator - im so sorry for your loss :( I hope this group can lift your spirits. It's been very helpful to have it for me!


----------



## Alligator

I think I see something, Spiffynoodles. 9dpo is still early, don't lose hope yet! FX for you :)

And thank you for the welcome everyone...it's helpful to be able to talk openly/honestly with women who've been through the same thing.


----------



## karoolia

Hi Alligator, welcome! I'm sorry you find yourself here, but these ladies are amazing and will support you every step of the way as you prepare to TTC again. This group was a huge support for me after my mc and while trying again. I am pregnant now and terrified, but I know if something goes wrong I have lots of support here to see me through. 

I hope we can help you. Feel free to talk about anything you are feeling, experiencing, or worrying about. Chances are one of us has been there and can relate.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, FRER this morning was a BFN. I think I'm out. I've only ever gotten BFPs past 10 dpo with chemical pregnancies, but never with my successful ones.


----------



## emilydee87

Sorry Spiffy! I'm not sure which is worse, not knowing or knowing its a negative again.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry spiffy. Don't give up hope yet though. I can 100% understand why you feel out based on your pattern, but every pregnancy is different. You never know.


----------



## ladyapril777

CD18 today.. not much to report symptom wise.. got another BD in yesterday, still waiting on my IC tests in the mail


----------



## Alligator

karoolia said:


> Hi Alligator, welcome! I'm sorry you find yourself here, but these ladies are amazing and will support you every step of the way as you prepare to TTC again. This group was a huge support for me after my mc and while trying again. I am pregnant now and terrified, but I know if something goes wrong I have lots of support here to see me through.
> 
> I hope you can help you. Feel free to talk about anything you are feeling, experiencing, or worrying about. Chances are one of us has been there and can relate.

Thank you so much for this message, Karoolia. You're so kind. All my friends/family/DH have been supportive and loving but sometimes it is helpful (strangely) to talk to other women I don't know in person, because we've experienced the same thing and can be totally open about our journeys. Thank you.

I am praying this is a sticky bean for you! How far along are you now? I notice you had a MC in April, when did you period/cycle return to normal? The thought of being pregnant again is really all that is getting me through; being hopeful for another baby. At the same time I am terrified of another loss (I don't think I can handle another ultrasound; that's where we found out our baby had no heartbeat, truly the worst day of my life).


----------



## karoolia

Alligator said:


> karoolia said:
> 
> 
> Hi Alligator, welcome! I'm sorry you find yourself here, but these ladies are amazing and will support you every step of the way as you prepare to TTC again. This group was a huge support for me after my mc and while trying again. I am pregnant now and terrified, but I know if something goes wrong I have lots of support here to see me through.
> 
> I hope you can help you. Feel free to talk about anything you are feeling, experiencing, or worrying about. Chances are one of us has been there and can relate.
> 
> Thank you so much for this message, Karoolia. You're so kind. All my friends/family/DH have been supportive and loving but sometimes it is helpful (strangely) to talk to other women I don't know in person, because we've experienced the same thing and can be totally open about our journeys. Thank you.
> 
> I am praying this is a sticky bean for you! How far along are you now? I notice you had a MC in April, when did you period/cycle return to normal? The thought of being pregnant again is really all that is getting me through; being hopeful for another baby. At the same time I am terrified of another loss (I don't think I can handle another ultrasound; that's where we found out our baby had no heartbeat, truly the worst day of my life).Click to expand...


Thanks Alligator! Very few of my friends are even thinking about babies and those who are happen to be pregnant for the first time with no problems. So other than relatives who went through this long ago I don't really have anyone to really talk to so this site has been a lifesaver for me. 

As for my current pregnancy. I'll be 11 weeks on Sunday assuming all is well. By LMP I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow, but since I know I ovulated a few days late I'm going by that date. 
My History:
MMC discovered at 10 week scan: *April 20th* (baby had died at 8 weeks, but my body had given me no sign other than one morning of very light spotting a few days earlier)
D&C: *April 21st*
AF finally arrived: *May 26th* (exactly 5 weeks after D&C)
Ovulation: *June 11th* (CD17)
BFP: *June 19th* at 8DPO - super faint, but it was there. 
*July 15th* - panicked over spotting, went to ER and had a scan with baby measuring 6w5d with a good heartbeat. 
*Aug. 15th* - First official scan - anxiously waiting. 

For me trying again was the best thing I could do to help myself heal. I am terrified now, but I know even if this is another loss I'll keep trying. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. Like you I found out at my ultrasound. I am dreading going back because my last experience was so terrible. I don't have much of a choice though!


----------



## ricschick

I'm getting a little impatient of ttc I've not had a proper positive opk although I've had most of the other sign! I'm cd 24 I'm just getting a bit fed up.


----------



## ladyapril777

Feeling frustrated., just got a note from Amazon saying that they can't deliver my 25 IC tests and they are giving me a refund.. boooooo! Guess I'll try to re-order tomorrow


----------



## ricschick

Oh no how annoying!!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you for sharing your journey, Karoolia. I am hopeful my period returns in a few weeks - my birthday is the end of this month and I almost want to have my period then! It would be about 4 weeks post d&c so it might be a little wishful thinking. FX it's within a month or so, and I ovulate quickly. We got pregnant fast last time so FX it's within a month or two this time as well!

So glad you got to hear a heartbeat this time - that 'there's no heartbeat' moment/memory is a scar on my heart that I don't think will ever fully heal :( Congratulations on your pregnancy and I hope you're feeling well! I was so sick with mine...I couldn't wait for the first trimester to be through. Of course now, I would go back to feeling sick in a heartbeat if it meant I got to keep that baby.


----------



## karoolia

Some people get their cycles back right away, some don't. I guess 5 weeks is fairly average, but my OB said he wouldn't be concerned until I went more than 3 months. I felt like hitting him when he said that. I think that is rare though. 

I actually didn't hear the heartbeat at my emergency scan. I was just given a report indicating what it was, which is obviously still nice to have. The tech wasn't allowed to tell us anything so he kept the sound off. I am desperately hoping it is still there and strong next week. As you said, being on that table waiting in silence then hearing that there is no heartbeat is one of the worst experiences I have ever had.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So maybe I wrote myself off too soon. I started having cramps this afternoon, which is unusual for me at 10 dpo, so I took another cheapie this evening (didn't want to waste a FRER), and there was a super faint line. I still had to tweak it to make it visible in a picture, but it's easier to see in real life. I'm not getting my hopes up, but it's enough to make me test again tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20170810_165136.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## karoolia

I see that Spiffy!!


----------



## ladyapril777

I totally see it spiffy! Keeping my FX for you


----------



## ricschick

I see it spiffy!!!! Eek


----------



## Mom15

I see it too spiffy! Fx for a good line today!


----------



## emilydee87

I see it! I see it!!


----------



## Alligator

I totally see that line, Spiffy!!!! YAY! Hope it gets darker today.

Karoolia - my OB said the same...some women have periods in 4-5 weeks, some women it takes 8+. I was told if it takes more than 2 months to book an appointment. I have been peeing on sticks (IC's so I don't feel too bad) wanting to know when I'm clear of HCG (so weird wanting a negative test, but only so I can go back to wanting positives soon). On Wednesday night it was there but faint, I compared to photos of my previous tests and it was a touch lighter than the test I took the day my period was due last time. I'm hoping that means that the hormone is clearing out fast. I've gotten back into my workouts and eating better so I am hoping that's helping get me back to normal. I so hate that ultrasound techs can't say anything...so frustrating.


----------



## karoolia

That's great Alligator! This is embarrassing, but I actually went through more tests after my miscarriage then I did while TTC. I became a little obsessed with getting a white negative. I guess I felt like that was the only thing I could do to get an idea of what was going on with my body. 

I'll warn you that my HCG did fluctuate a bit post-mc and I had about a week where my tests got darker again then lighter once more. It did cross my mind that it could have been a chemical, but that really didn't add up for a number of reasons. Just wanted to share in case that happens to you.


----------



## Alligator

karoolia said:


> That's great Alligator! This is embarrassing, but I actually went through more tests after my miscarriage then I did while TTC. I became a little obsessed with getting a white negative. I guess I felt like that was the only thing I could do to get an idea of what was going on with my body.
> 
> I'll warn you that my HCG did fluctuate a bit post-mc and I had about a week where my tests got darker again then lighter once more. It did cross my mind that it could have been a chemical, but that really didn't add up for a number of reasons. Just wanted to share in case that happens to you.

Oh goodness - scary, but thanks for sharing. I can be prepared in case that does happen. FX not, but I'm sorry you had to go through with that. And it's not embarrassing at all! I went through probably 18 tests when I was TTC and it was only one cycle. Thank god for ICs. I totally agree with you that it's the only way to have some idea of what's going on. I have a follow up pelvic exam next week (2w post d&c) and I'm hoping to ask about blood tests, getting my thyroid checked out and making sure I'm good to go. I miss my hubby and being intimate with him - what with the MC and feeling so ill with morning (all day) sickness before that it's been awhile.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Test today was a bfn, so that must have been a bad evap yesterday. :( I'm glad I didn't let myself get too excited.

Alligator, I went through about 20 cheapie tests between my miscarriage and my first AF (tests didn't go negative until 2 days into my period, which came exactly 4 weeks after I miscarried). Like Karoolia, my HCG also fluctuated a little towards the end and made me think I might be pregnant again.


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy - I'm so sorry. If that was an evap, it really was a nasty one. I would still test again just to be sure. I'm sorry about the bfn :(

Alligator - the tests fluctuating wasn't that bad. I had been doing opks too and they had been all over the place so I was pretty confident I hadn't even ovulated so I was pretty confident it wasn't a new bfp. It was more frustrating that anything.


----------



## Mom15

Alligator - just to give you some more info, I mc on May 19th and on July 3rd my HCG was down to 6. I O'ed a week and a half after that for the first time post O. So it took a while for things to be normal again. 

Afm, I had been really good not starting opks super early and was hoping I'd be rewarded but instead no sign of O even at 18 dpo :( was hopeful I wouldn't end up with long cycles again but here we go. 

I'm sorry ricschick you seem to have the same problem. It is so frustrating to now know when you will O :(


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - I'm sorry those tests got your hopes up :(


----------



## ricschick

Sorry spiffy hopefully your not out yet! 

Mom15 it is so frustrating I just wish my body was more regular !


----------



## Alligator

Thank you for the advice and sharing your experience, ladies. What a miserable thing to go through and to take so long for our bodies to return to normal.. that's just the cherry on top of this terrible experience. 

I'm not even 2 weeks post d&c and already struggling with the wait. I know I just have to be patient and trust my body but it's so hard! I'll probably continue to pee on cheapie tests but it's good to be aware it can fluctuate, so I won't get my hopes up about a future pregnancy too soon.


----------



## loves_cookies

Spiffy sorry to see your BFN, tests can be so cruel. 

Any signs of O Mom15 or Ricschick?

Alligator, I'm sorry you find yourself here. Just to add my experience to the mix, I had surgery when I should have been 11+6, I didn't do an OPK but I had ovulation symptoms 14 days later (scan later confirmed I had ovulated) and af returned exactly 28 days after surgery. I didn't track hormones after other than bwing told to do a test 3 weeks after surgery which was still a faint positive. By the time the hospital saw me for a scan a week later it was negative. My cycles were regular then and I got my BFP 2 weeks ago. I, like you struggled with the wait to get pregnant again, every af would send me into a funk for a few days. Everyone deals with it differently, but I think it's probably a fairly normal response to what's happened.


----------



## karoolia

Ya, I can echo that the wait was really hard for me too. I know after a mc some people need time before feeling ready to try again, but for me all I wanted was to be pregnant again. We even started trying again two weeks after my D&C even though my OB said to wait until after AF arrived and even though I knew my body was confused. 

The funny thing for me was that when AF finally did arrive I was extremely relieved and happy. It felt like a fresh start after going so long with lingering hcg and screwed up hormones.

Mom15 and Ricschick - I'm sorry O is being so elusive. Is a later ovulation normal for either or you or do you think your bodies are still adjusting post-mc?


----------



## Mom15

I was hoping long irregular cycles aren't my normal and were the result of coming off of birth control and nursing. Post birth control and pre DS I has 6 cycles ranging between 5.5 and 7 weeks. So I thought it was probably still the birth control hormones that left things messed up. Then post DS and while still nursing they were really irregular with a lp defect and the earliest o was cd25 then the last three cycles until I conceived (this mc) I Oed cd16,19,21 (the last two i hadn't been nursing anymore) and I thought my cycle is finally pretty regular with a decently early O. So I don't know if it is just the mc that messed things up again or if it was various supplements I was taking. It's just frustrating. No sign of O this morning. No cm, no sex drive, no nothing. 
Your scan is soooo close!! Maybe I'll just focus on that :)


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - that sounds frustrating, you really don't even know what is normal.I have the same problem. Or at least I will next time I start tracking cycles again (hopefully not for many months). I was on birth control for years, went off, conceived immediately, had a miscarriage, a messed up cycle, then conceived again. It's frustrating how this whole process can really mess with our bodies, especially when this is when we need everything to work properly. 

And yes, scan is at 2pm on Tuesday! I wish it was earlier. I'm going to have to sit through the morning at work just waiting and waiting.


----------



## Mom15

It's going to be hard to focus. Hopefully you'll be busy and time will go by fast!


----------



## ricschick

Oh wow Tuesday! I'm sure all will be fine! And it will come round in no time! 

Well I'm going with I'm 4dpo I think I ovulated on cd24 so I'm going with that as I had all symptoms so fx.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you loves_cookies. It's helpful to hear other women's experiences even though I know everyone is different, there's almost no 'normal' MC... the unknown is so frustrating!!! 

Karoolia - I am like you, all I want is to be pregnant again. It's the only thing that gives me hope. I'm scared it's going to take a long time and I'll be crushed again and again but trying to trust my body and that there's a reason I went through all this pain. We conceived quickly last time; I hope we have that luck again!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey everyone, I hope you're all doing well.

Karoolia, you're scan is so close now! :flower:

Mom15, I hope you O soon, and that next cycle you O even sooner. :hugs:

Ricschick, I'm looking forward to seeing some tests at the end of the week. :thumbup:

Loves_cookies, I hope you're feeling okay (but just crappy enough to feel reassured :winkwink:)

Alligator, those 4 weeks until my first AF seemed to drag on forever! Try to keep busy so you don't notice the time passing so slowly. :hugs:

As for me, I'm 14 dpo and took a test for the heck of it and it was still BFN, so I'm now waiting for AF to show.


----------



## Alligator

Spiffynoodles - FX for you...you're not out til AF shows! And thank you for the reassurance...it is such a long wait, but I'm sure in time I'll look back and it won't seem so bad.


----------



## Mom15

Alligator - I wish I could speed things up for you! I remember time standing still. My doc had ordered to wait two months after my hCG draw was below 5. July 3rd it was at 6, but he was nice enough to call that good as it had been going down steadily. Anyway I am still waiting as it won't be until beginning of September that I can ttc again. Getting so close...of course now my body decides to take its sweet time to O. I know I will O eventually and DS was conceived with a CD31 O, but damn I hate the waiting. Haven't checked cm yet today. Fx I start seeing some ewcm soon.


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 - so frustrating for you! My doc/OB said to wait to get my period, and after that (provided all was well and all signs point that way so far), we could start TTC again. It is so hard to wait. I feel for you. I feel for all of us! I had no idea TTC would be so difficult and such a rollercoaster (and I have had it fairly easy compared to many of you ladies). I see my doc Wednesday for followup and I will ask about HCG draws, but I have been POAS to self test my own levels (not scientific, I know) and they are dropping. It's a VVVFL now (almost exactly what my first positive was at about 11dpo, 2ish days before my missed AF last time). FX the drop continues (I'm testing every other day, hubby thinks it's a bit silly but it does help me feel some sense of control and to know what to expect). I hope for both of us that we can start in September. My 31st birthday is the end of this month and I'm hoping AF will be a nice little gift for myself!! Then...we start again!


----------



## Mom15

Let's hope Af comes soon for you! I checked cm tonight and had a little bit of ewcm. Hoping it increases tomorrow!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck today karoolia!! Xxx


----------



## Mom15

Will be thinking of you Karoolia!


----------



## karoolia

Yay Mom15! 
And thanks Ricschick! I still have 7 hours to wait. I'll let you ladies know how it goes.


----------



## ladyapril777

im chomping at the bit to hear yoyr happy news karoolia! how many weeks are you again?


----------



## karoolia

Just over 11 weeks. 4 more hours to go now. I'm so nervous. We listened to the heartbeat last night so I should be calm, but ugh after what happened last time it is so difficult to relax.


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia where are you! Lovely that you listen to the hb!! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Hey ladies! I just got home. Man, was I a nervous wreck. I covered my eyes when he started the ultrasound, I was just too worried and didn't want to see what I saw last time.

Everything was fine though! Baby measured 11w1d. My estimate by ovulation was 11w2d so I feel pretty good about that. Heartbeat was 171bpm. 

AND to my surprise my OB has a 3D ultrasound so we got some really great pictures. If you guys want I can share one, but I don't want to be insensitive to those who are trying or waiting to try so I'll only share if you all want me to.


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia - I would love to see a pic! It gives me hope I'll see mine soon...my last ultrasound experience was so harsh, I'm so glad you didn't have to experience that again. YAY for good news


----------



## ricschick

Ahh that's great karoolia I'm so pleased for you!!! Yeah I'd love to see a picture!! Xxx


----------



## Mom15

Yayayay!!! So happy for you! Please share pics :)


----------



## karoolia

Ok since a few of you requested. If anyone does mind I will happily remove. 

But I am very happy to share :) :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0015.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mom15

Omg this gets my heart beating faster!!! I want one ahhh...so relieved all is going well for you! Let yourself enjoy it no matter how hard it is!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Karoolia, I'm so happy for you! And what an awesome pic! <3


----------



## ladyapril777

yay!! im soooo happy for you kroolia!! you give me hope


----------



## karoolia

Thank you so much for the support everyone! I am starting to feel the excitement overcoming the worry now. At my next appointment I'm going to have to apologize for being such a pain, I'm sure they thought I was nuts.

By the way, I mentioned to him that I knew I ovulated a few days late and he said he would have been surprised if ovulation had happened on time. He said most women, in his experience, ovulate late for at least a few cycles after a miscarriage. Thought that was worth passing on.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Karoolia, I think ovulation was a little late for me, too, because I'm 16 dpo now and have only had a tiny bit of spotting so far. I had crazy intense ovulation cramping on CD 14, so I just figured that's when I ovulated, but now I'm not sure. Before the miscarriage, AF arrived on 15 dpo, so if AF shows up today, it's not too far off, at least.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks for passing that on Karoolia. Definitely late for me. Cd29 last cycle and it will be about that late again. Today is cd 22 and I just started seeing some ewcm. So I'm cautiously hopeful that I will O in about 5/6 days. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## ricschick

Ahhhhh omg how tiny and beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Ov has definitely been later for me since too. Xx


----------



## Alligator

That pic is BEAUTIFUL and made me tear up! AHHH amazing.

That is good to know about a late O post MC. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## loves_cookies

I had a scan this morning as part of the care plan following the molar pregnancy. All is well, I'm 6+4 by dates but baby is measuring 7+3! Follow up with Charing Cross is now complete, I had to send them another sample on Monday which measured my HCG at 103,311 which is right on target for 7 weeks. No sign of anything molar on the scan and with normal HCG they are happy it's unlikely to be another one so I've been discharged from EPAU. Obviously if I get any bleeding then I can ring them and they'll see me again. Need to ring my GP later because they wanted to know the outcome of the scan. My GP did say they may refer me early for antenatal care, it may well depend on whether I can get in to see the midwife earlier as my 8 week appointment is now in the wrong week!


----------



## ladyapril777

congrats love!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great lovescookirs! So pleased so far we have 2 healthy pregnant ladies!!! Fx we are all next! X


----------



## karoolia

Wonderful news loves_cookies! And baby is really measuring ahead! I'm so happy everything is working out for you :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Great news, loves_cookies! And what a nice surprise to be farther along than you thought! :flower:

Oh, and just to update, AF did show up uesterday, so I'm on CD 2 now.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry spiffy. Xx


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry spiffy. Onwards and upwards to a new cycle though!


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry about AF Spiffy.

Lady April where abouts are you in your cycle now? 

I'm following your testing thread too Ricschick.


----------



## ladyapril777

im on CD25, i usually have about a 29 day cycle... not sure how many dpo? i didnt use opk's this month.. i plan on testing sunday or monday morning..(AF due monday)


----------



## Mom15

Great news loves!!

Ricschick - going to stalk your test thread!

Spiffy - hope next cycle is your lucky one!!

Lady - fx for your bfp!!

Afm - EWCM whoohoo finally happening. Will do an opk tomorrow and see what it looks like. So close to trying again. Come on September get here already!


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 you are so close to TTC again!! September is just days away now!


----------



## ladyapril777

Cd26 today... yesterday I got a weird sensation in my nips, and went out to eat and couldn't stand the smell of my dinner, tried to eat it anyway.. I could only get about 1/4 of the way through before I felt stuffed to the gills! This morning I woke up super exhausted and bloated.. I hope I'm not just symptom spotting lol


----------



## karoolia

ooh ladyapril, those are all very promising symptoms! Really hoping this is your month!!


----------



## ricschick

Sounds promising ladyapril xx


----------



## Mom15

Fx lady!! Hope you get your bfp on Sunday (you said you would test then right?) or maybe tomorrow could be Sunday. Haha. No pressure :)


----------



## Mom15

Oh and almost pos opk for me :)


----------



## Alligator

I have a question for you ladies! I'm going to start using OPTs this month (I bought some off Amazon cheap, [email protected] brand). I just suffered a MC and had a d&c August 2, so I'm waiting for my HCG to go down (took a HPT yesterday and it was VVVVVFL positive, had to squint to see it, so I know it's going down and I hope it will negative in the next few days). I have heard that you can get positives on your ovulation tests if you are pregnant, so I'm wondering...should I wait? How long? Should I test now with faint positive HPT? And what does a positive OPT look like...two solid lines exactly the same colour are what the instructions say.

HELP! I am new to this. We were blessed to fall pregnant easily without much tracking last time (I tracked my periods and guessed at my fertility window and honestly we just BD a lot lol), and I am hopeful that we will have that luck again, but honestly it helps me to have something to do and track, dealing with this loss. It gives me a sense of control.


----------



## karoolia

Hmm, during 5 weeks between D&C and AF I had 3 positive OPKs. I used clearblue digitals and checked the lines manually as well. They were definitely all positive. Personally, I don't think I ovulated at all that cycle. I think my body tried, came close, but failed every time. The test picks up on the surge of LH, which I assume happened for me, but it can't tell you if you actually ovulated. That is why I tracked my temperature the next cycle so that I would actually know. 

So I'm not sure if those were false positives from the HCG in my system, if I was very close to ovulating several times and it just didn't happen, or if one of them was a real ovulation. I was still getting positive HPTs until 4 weeks post-D&C so those hormones were definitely lingering in my body for a while.

Oh and as for what a positive looks like. On OPKs you will always get two lines, but you'll know it is a positive when the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. That said, some women never get a dark line so they consider it positive when it is almost as dark as the control. You would need to track for a few cycles to find out if you fall in this category though.

ETA I'm really not an expert so if I got anything wrong, someone please correct me!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Karoolia! I am not an expert either, clearly!! Perhaps I should bite the bullet and buy the digital test but they are so expensive! I'm trying to monitor CM as well but it's all such a new world to me and my body is still very confused. I'm hoping my faint positives on HPTs go away within 3 weeks of my d&c (would be next Wednesday), but you never know. So frustrating. It's probably best to not even test ovulation this cycle and wait for AF...


----------



## Mom15

Alligator - I agree with everything Karoolia said. I got super positive opks 2 weeks after my mc but by temping I could tell I never really O'ed so same experience as Karoolia. 
I recommend you not spend the money on digitals. At the very least not for these first couple of cycles. I order the clinical guard brand from amazon (comes with 40 opks and 10 hpts for about $12 and they have never failed me). As Karoolia said it takes a few cycles of tracking to know what your positive opk looks like. I would recommend a 3-4h hold with little fluids during that time. I have found smu works best for me. So I get up and pee and then hold for 3-4 hrs and then do an opk. I also wanted to mention if you are checking cm, you may want to hold off on checking internally until you are 4-6 weeks post d&c. I think you may be more prone to infections as your cervix was dilated. Just passing on what my doc said. I know it is so hard to hear that it will take time. I could hardly stand having to wait. Now I'm finally almost back to ttc. Something else that might be helpful to know while my hCG dropped below 20 (and what I consider below what and hpt can pick up) it wasn't until I was at below 5/6 that I ovulated the first time which was about 7ish weeks after the mc. Hang in there lovely and keep up asking question if you have any!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you Mom15! That is so helpful thank you for sharing your experience. My doctor told me to wait 2 weeks to put anything up there so it can heal (fingers, tampons, sex).. I had my follow up Wednesday this week and she said I've healed well and cleared me, so I feel good about that. Obviously making sure to wash my hands! I have so far only tracked CM by looking on TP and undies, but I would like to be more familiar with it moving forward. The wait is so hard!! Ugh I am so impatient, but st least preparing to TTC helps me feel like I'm doing something and making the wait less torturous.

I'm glad you're almost back to normal! I'm hoping my HPT comes back negative soon so I know it's nearly zero.. my doctor did not order blood tests so I guess wait and see? I had cramps earlier this week (I usually do get ovulation cramps), so you get to wondering if it's ovulation or just my uterus being twitchy as it returns to normal. I had almost no bleeding after the procedure which my doc said was a good sign of healing well. 

I've also just started to chart my temp too and noticed a small jump earlier this week... I should probably hold off until my cycle is back on track but it's hard!


----------



## Mom15

I would still track everything, just for practice reason. I remember my uterus feeling sore a couple of weeks past the miscarriage when my body was trying to O. And there was soooo much ewcm, but I was spotting at the same time. It was weird. My first period came 4 weeks after the mc. It was very clotty. All in all I spotted for about 8 weeks, but I think I was an exception. Most women here seemed to not have that. Did your doctor advise to wait a certain amount of time before ttc again?
Is this the first time you are temping? It takes a while to get used to it and get into the routine, but I love it. 

Btw. I looked back at my opk and it was positive. I just took my temp before going to sleep as I have found it is somewhat accurate and it is super low at 96.7, so I am guessing tomorrow is O day, then 11 days before Af will start and our first ttc cycle post mc starts. Can't say I'm not excited.


----------



## Alligator

It's my first time temping, yes! We fell pregnant easily when we first started 'trying' - just lots of BD around what I thought wasn't fertile window based on my periods. Lucky us! Obviously not so lucky now with our loss but I'm hoping we conceive quickly again. I bought a BBT and the OPKs just to have something to do and track and feel like I was doing something after the miscarriage as I felt so helpless. 

My doctor said to wait 1 cycle but that some women don't get a period for upwards of 2 months and end up pregnant and to listen to my body. Until I get a period we aren't being careful but not really trying either. I'll practice temping to get used to it and once AF arrives I'll start paying more attention! 

Yay for Oing!! What did your doc say about TTC again? My doc warned me my first AF may be very heavy/painful so I'm not looking forward to that. I typically have light periods, so that will suck!


----------



## Alligator

Forgot to mention I just took an HPT and got a negative!! I stared at it and stared and stark white, no second line. I am so happy! For now... I want another positive next cycle!!! &#129310;&#127995;


----------



## karoolia

I had a lot of on and off cramps in the weeks after my D&C as well. Nothing really bothersome, but more like the way it feels for me during ovulation or implantation. I was sure I ovulated the first time I got a positive OPK because I had all the right signs to go with it until they happened again a week or so later - womp womp. 

My ovulation was probably about 7 weeks after my mc as well. It took 5 weeks for af to show up, then I ovulated on CD17. I hadn't thought about that timeframe before. 

Good luck with figuring it all out Alligator! I know it seems like a lot and a bit overwhelming at first, but you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Mom15

Glad you hpt went finally negative! So your hCG is probably below 20 now. It may take another 2-3 weeks for it to be all the way down, but you are getting close. My doctor ordered that I do not try for two months AFTER my hCG was below 5. So that time is up in September. I would advise waiting at least for your first period. It just gives your uterus the chance to get back to normal and make sure it's lining is built back. Hopefully in the next week or two you will either o or get af. The waiting is just the worst.


----------



## karoolia

My doctor said to have one period then we had the green light. 

As for heavy/painful first AF I was really worried about that too. Not sure why, but I was overly concerned. Mine actually started the day I was flying back to Canada for a wedding so I was really nervous. But it was fine. It started out heavier than I'm used to, but other than that initial part, was short, light, and not at all painful. So ya, it can be bad, but wasn't in my experience.


----------



## Mom15

I had zero pain with mine! So it doesn't have to be bad.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies, I know everyone is different but it's good to hear the experience of others! I'm hoping AF arrived in the next 2 weeks or so. Hubby and I are waiting for my first period than 'trying' again but I'll admit we aren't being careful right now. My doctor advised I had healed well and my body knows what to do. The waiting is totally the worst! My doctor also said that some women don't get a period and come in 2 months later pregnant, and largely the reason for advising to wait is for dating purposes (assuming there have been no complications with healing, which my doc indicates I haven't had). FX my body goes back to normal soon, the negative HPT within just over 2 weeks made me happy as my levels were pretty high. I think getting back into my workouts helped a lot. 

I'm hoping when AF returns it isn't too bad.. so many unknowns... :(


----------



## ricschick

I agree waiting is the worst as you just want to get back to ttc and feeling normal and hoping that "this will be the month" 
I think I ovulated 3 weeks after my hpt went negative but I normally have long cycles anyway. Fx it won't be long for you now. Xx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ricschick. Fx for both of us!! Xx


----------



## ladyapril777

Bfn for me this morning,. Just waiting on AF to show


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry, Ladyapril. :( Hopefully September is lucky month for all of us. :hugs:

CD 6 for me. The boring part of the cycle. :coffee:


----------



## ricschick

Sorry ladyapril! Xx


----------



## Mom15

:( sorry lady - really hoped this was your lucky cycle. 

And yes to September being our lucky month, I finally get to join the fun and torture of ttc our rainbows :)


----------



## ladyapril777

Thanks, if AF isn't here in 2 or 3 days I'll retest


----------



## ricschick

Still time ladyapril! 

Woohoo mom15!! Excited for you!


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry ladyapril, still time for things to change though!

Yay, Mom15!

I have a good feeling for September for this group :) :)


----------



## Alligator

So sorry ladyapril. As others have said there's still some time. Fx! I do feel good about September. I had a dream last night I was pregnant (peed on like 6 sticks in the dream and all were positive). And in my dream it happened before I got my period post mc which I think is unlikely...but I'll take it as a positive. I did a lot of intention setting during the eclipse (trying to put good stuff into the universe, call me crazy), so I'm taking it as a good sign, for all of us!


----------



## loves_cookies

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lady April.

Yay, you got a ticker Karoolia!


----------



## karoolia

loves_cookies said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lady April.
> 
> Yay, you got a ticker Karoolia!

Thanks cookies! I'm still a nervous wreck a good deal of the time, but I figured it was time to get one!


----------



## ricschick

Can't believe your 12 weeks already karoolia!! 

I currently could be 12dpo or 5dpo but more likely 5dpo.


----------



## ladyapril777

Not much update here, about 2 days late for AF now .. having some slight cramps, but that's it


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm out AF got me


----------



## Mom15

So sorry :(


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to read this LadyApril.


----------



## karoolia

So sorry ladyapril :( 
As I said, I have big hopes for September for everyone.


----------



## ricschick

So sorry ladyapril xxx


----------



## Mom15

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Lady - hoping AF is not torturing you too much. 

I'm counting down the days till CD1 of our first post mc ttc cycle. Usually I have a 11 day lp. Has anyone of you temping noticed that their temps have changed? I used to get a temprise after a dip on O day. Now may temps seem to struggle until about 5dpo to get to post O temps. Hopefully it doesn't matter and is not a sign of low progesterone or weak ovulation. Oh the worries, probably for nothing :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I wish I could help, but my kids wake up too much during the night for me to temp. So instead, I watch my resting heart rate (via my fitbit tracker), because it follows almost the same pattern as temps (low during AF, and highest after ovulation). It even dipped during implantation with my miscarriage, and then shot up super high afterwards.


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - thanks for sharing, I had NO clue the the heart rate changes. That sounds a lot easier than temping!
Where are you at in your cycle? I lost track...


----------



## ricschick

Oh exciting mom15!! Hopefully you will fall straight away!!!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Ric :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, I like not having to worry about temping (since I'd forget half the time anyway. Lol)

I'm on CD 11, and am having some fertile signs, so I think ovulation will be on time this month (I usually o sometime between cd 12-15). It's perfect, because a few days after I ovulate, my daughter will start school, and then we'll be going out of town next week, so that should help the TWW go by quicker.


----------



## Mom15

Hope you catch the egg this time Spiffy! Is this your 2nd post mc cycle?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, cycle number 2.


----------



## Alligator

DH and I went away this weekend (needed some time away after our loss in July/early August and went to the place we got married and just relaxed). I've been temping/tracking with OPKs...mostly to know when my body gets back to 'normal' and to have a vague idea when to expect AF. Also, just for something to do as I feel so helpless and crazy going through this. Well...I had a positive OPK Friday, a lighter positive Saturday morning, then negatives later in the day and a negative Sunday. Temp spiked on Sunday AM (.4 degrees), then another .3 degrees this am, so I assume ovulation was Saturday? Well...hubby and I weren't too careful, so we'll see what happens! Either way, AF will come and then I'll be back to TTC officially, so I'll be glad. But...you never know! Fx.


----------



## karoolia

You never know Alligator! 

I might be a little MIA the next few days, but wanted to say I am hoping for the best for everyone and will check in when I can. We on vacation and home visiting. We told my mother about the baby. She seemed excited. We'll be telling DH's parents when we see them later in the week. 

Keep the updates coming ladies! Rooting for everyone, no matter what stage of this journey you are in!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Have fun on vacation, Karoolia!

Alligator, I wanted so badly to get a bfp before the first AF, so I know how you feel right now. You're trying to not get your hopes up, telling yourself that AF will be coming, but secretly desperate to get back to being pregnant as soon as possible. Don't feel silly for having hope. It does happen sometimes (believe me, I googled like crazy!) :hugs:

I'm on CD 13, and feel pretty confident that I'll be ovulating tomorrow or the next day. Lots of fertile cm, and my resting heart rate started going up today, like it always does a day or two before ovulation.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you spiffy - you totally nailed my feelings on it! I think I am a little more relaxed about it (I won't be as sad if AF comes as I would be on a regular TTC cycle) but definitely, you get your hopes up a little bit. Trying to be more relaxed and trust that my body knows what to do. It was pregnant once and will be again soon! Good luck to you in the next few days...lots of BD for you!!!

Karoolia - enjoy your vacation and telling family members!


----------



## ricschick

Fx alligator! 

Have a lovely time karoolia! 

I am wondering now weather my body tried to ovulate but didn't? I had bad cramps last night plus backache and this morning I had very sore nipples and a large amount of ewcm today so maybe I ov yesterday?? Will see anyway if af comes tomorrow.


----------



## Alligator

Could be rics!! Our bodies are so weird. Could also be a pregnancy symptom? I had a ton of CM when I was pregnant, more than usual! Fx!


----------



## gabbyy89

I am brand new to this site as well and also trying to get pregnant!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome gabby. X 

I think soy has missed up my cycle big time so rather than making me ovulate sooner it has lengthen my cycle &#128545; Still no af but increased cm, il test daily now as I can't be sure of anything.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick, that sucks! Have you tried an OPK?

I'm ovulating right now. I get super obvious cramping during ovulation, which is nice, because I never have to guess when ovulation happened, but the cramping is about as bad as AF, so that's not necessarily fun. We DTD yesterday, the day before, and two days before that, so hopefully we're covered.


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy I'm the same, I used to get O cramps probably half to 2/3 of my cycles, now since the MC I've felt off/on cramping more days than not (some days feel like AF cramps, some like ovulation, some like twinges/pulling). So I feel like I can't trust it this round. Fx you caught it, sounds like you have your days covered!!


----------



## Mom15

Good luck Spiffy! Will you test or wait it out?

Rics - I'm sorry the say has messed with your cycle. I don't remember if you have, but have you tried Vitex? It is more effective I think for those of us with long follicular phases. 

Hey Gabby :)

Alligator - hope you get your first Af soon so you get a clean start on a new cycle (unless you are already trying than fx for a bfp)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. If love to wait it out, but I know myself too well. I'm sure I'll be testing at 7 dpo, like usual. :dohh:

Mom15, where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## Mom15

I'm one day away from AF I think. I had one spot of red last night but mostly back to brown / deep red spotting. Flow hasn't really started. Normally af starts on 12dpo which will be tomorrow. I always without fail will spot since about 8 dpo. Always has me worried a bit but it doesn't seem to affect my ability to conceive. Time will tell if it makes for a less good implantation if I were to lose another one. 

I had a panic moment today. I have my friend this fertility bracelet last Christmas. (Nothing fancy, $20 I think. The symbolism was more important). Anyway she happened to have Oed a couple days before I gave it to her. Then she gave to back to me in February and believe it or not I conceived that cycle. LonG story short. I thought I had lost it. I thought what a bad omen right before I'm ready to try. Anyway I found it all is well :)


----------



## ricschick

Ahh glad you found it!! Exciting that ttc is so close!! 

I'm currently 13dpo or I could possibly be 3dpo lol. It's been a long old cycle!! Hopefully af won't come.


----------



## Alligator

What a beautiful moments Mom15! I love that and I'm glad you found it. My colleague gave me a little mini Buddha she said had brought food blessings and positivity to many people... such a kind and needed gesture &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ladyapril777

Hey ladies, I'm back .. CD9 here and entering my fertile window soon.. I have already BD the last 3 days in a row.. so FX lol


----------



## Mom15

It's on Ladies! CD1...bfp here I come. Haha

lady- I have all things crossed for you. You are due for your bfp!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay! I'm excited to see some BFPs this month, ladies!

I'm on 2 dpo, but I'm leaving tomorrow for the weekend, which should make this boring part of the TWW go by quickly. :flower:


----------



## ricschick

Good luck ladies!!! Xx


----------



## Alligator

YAY good luck everyone. When do you all start to test? I'm 5DPO and the urge is strong even though I know it is useless.


----------



## elmum

Trying to tell when I am going to ovulate next. Suffered a 2nd trimester loss nearly 3 weeks ago and every ovulation test I have taken says I am ovulating. I've heard that the pregnancy hormone can still be present and give a false LH positive. We are not officially trying yet. My body is still healing. But, we want to be ready and know when I am ovulating. It's so confusing! Meanwhile, I have a broken heart from losing our daughter at just over 17 weeks.


----------



## Alligator

elmum I am so sorry for your loss :( how devastating for you. Hugs to you as you heal.

I was 8.5w when I miscarried (about 6 weeks ago when we found out and just over 4 weeks ago I had the d&c). It took just over 2 weeks for me to get a negative pregnancy test, and you're right, OPKs can and do pick up on the pregnancy hormone and will show positive (this happened to me). Once I got a negative HPT I had negative OPKs right until this past weekend when I ovulated, almost exactly 2 weeks since my first negative HPT. Sadly, it is different for all women (anywhere from 2-8 weeks is normal I believe), so it's just a waiting game, but I found monitoring with cheap internet tests helped me, or you can ask your doctor. For me it was the peace of mind of being able to say 'okay, now I know I'll ovulate soon' and then once I ovulated saying 'okay, we either caught the egg, or AF will come, and we can start again'. It's such a rough road to walk and there are no right or wrong ways to heal or grieve.

Ugh, my heart aches for you. Know that so many women know the pain of your loss and you are not alone. xo


----------



## elmum

Thank you so much. I need to hear that I'm not alone. Thank you!


----------



## Mom15

I'm so sorry elmum! That is so heart breaking. To add to Alligators answer, I had super positives opks right after the miscarriage so I think they were "false positive" it wasn't until about 1 week after my hCG was below 5 that I actually ovulated.l which was about 8 weeks post mc. This time is going to go by very slowly for you, but we were all there so please share any thoughts and concerns, frustration and anger you have. You are not alone!


----------



## Alligator

Agree with mom15. We're all here to listen and support and commiserate. It's such a sad 'club' to be a part of BUT I have learned that there are so many beautiful and supportive women who have walked this road. We'll get our rainbows I just know it. 

This month has felt like 100 years for me, I can't sugar coat that for you. But you'll get through. One momen and one day at a time. What helped me was making a conscious effort to count my blessings. Even if one day I felt like I didn't have any, that i was drowning in sadness, I would say 'I have my health' or 'I have a job' or small simple things. Slowly (ugh, slowly!) time will tick on and you will heal, a little at a time.


----------



## Mom15

It felt like being in a car that just won't shift into the next gear or your trying to run while someone is hoping on to you. I focused on everyone else in this group here and every bfp got me excited that there will be the day that it is me who gets the bfp. Hang in there!

About testing I think I will start 8 dpo. Last time it would test starting at 8/9 dpo except the cycle I got my bfp I didn't test until 10, go figure. 

I am going to revise today to spotting instead of CD1. Wore my diva cup all day thinking it'll be leaking any moment and when I checked just now there wasn't even a half a teaspoon in there. Just three tiny clots, don't think that counts as light flow. Which means although I have been spotting I made it to 12 dpo :). 

Remember the racelet I misplaced for a moment. Tonight it broke. I'm going to restring it as it is just beads and a charm. Trying not to take it as a bad Omen.


----------



## ricschick

I'm so sorry elmum I can't imagine how hard that must have been for you. I think my levels took about 2 weeks to fall but yours may take a little longer as your hormone level would have been higher, I really hope it doesn't take too long for you. Xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

Well I'm on cd45!!! Could be anywhere between 5-15dpo had snot like cm yesterday! Hoping that's a good sign!!


----------



## elmum

ricschick. That sounds promising! hoping the best for you!


----------



## elmum

Yes, Mom15. I was excited to see that I was ovulating earlier this week. Thinking my body was recovering and we could try in a month. It's so hard as each week goes by and I imagine how my daughter would be developing. This week would have been the anatomy scan. And, another opportunity to see her move and dance around. I know the pain of losing her will never go away, but I just want to continue to heal emotionally and physically. I've heard from others who have experienced 2nd and 3rd trimester losses that the pain doesn't go away, but it will become less raw. I laughed with my daughter yesterday, which was the first time I'd laughed since this all happened. It felt good and then we cried.


----------



## Alligator

Thinking of you elmum. It's so tough. Hugs and healing to you. 

Ricschick this is the craziest cycle for you! I hope you caught the egg either way!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elum, I can't even imagine. My loss was at 10 weeks, and that was hard enough. It must have been so much harder for you, knowing the gender, and feeling your daughter move. :( My pregnancy tests didn't go negative until 4 weeks after my miscarriage, so I probably didn't ovulate my first cycle, but I hope you did, and you get lucky and fall pregnant right away. :hugs:

Ricschick, I sure hope you get a BFP after all this waiting! ;)


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys cd47 today no sign of af. Could be 7dpo if the 3rd time my body tried to ovulate and was successful.


----------



## ricschick

Here's this mornings test.


----------



## Mom15

I don't see anything yet! But I think the third attempt at O was successful. Your body was just waiting for the perfect time to pop an egg. 

Cd3 here. So just waiting for af to move out, before the cm tracking madness beginns.


----------



## ladyapril777

CD14 here, not much to report.. not using OPK's this month.. I have BD on cd's 6,7,8,9,10,13 so far.. hoping to get a few more days in to cover bases..


----------



## karoolia

Hi ladies!

Sorry, I haven't been around much. We were busy busy busy while we were home on vacation!

Elum - I am so sorry for your loss. I wish you didn't find yourself here, but I will say that this is a wonderful group of ladies who will give you all the support you need. Just ask. After my miscarriage I got several positive OPKs as well. I don't think any of them were true ovulation though. I didn't get a negative pregnancy test until almost 4 weeks after my D&C. Everyone is different though for some it is longer, some are shorter. 

Mom15 - This is your month!!!! I am so excited for you!!! Welcome back to office TTC land!

Ladyapril and Ricschick - I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Hoping September is a big BFP month for this group!


----------



## ricschick

Wow karoolia I can't believe you are 14 weeks already!!! How did it go telling the family? How you feeling? 

Good luck ladyapril sounds like you have things covered so far!! 

How's things mom15? 
How's everyone else? 

Well I'm cd50 today could be around 9 dpo have had sore boobs last 2 days and lots of creamy cm. I really don't no if I could be pregnant or not I just hope I no either way by Friday.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congrats on being in the second trimester, Karoolia! I hope you had a wonderful vacation. :flower:

Ricschick, being in limbo is the absolute worst! I hope you know soon. :hugs:

So I'm 7 dpo today, which means the testing madness begins! :winkwink: My FMU test has a faint line, but this early, it could easily be an evap. I'm saving my pee for a second test, and if that one also has a line, I'll start getting excited.


----------



## karoolia

Telling family went well! We only told immediate family. DH's parents weren't too pleased with us not telling extended family yet, but we just weren't quite ready and didn't want all the fuss. We're enjoying this being a private thing for now. It is a nice change to feel happy about the pregnancy instead of just a ball or nerves all the time like we were the first 11-12 weeks. Not to say we aren't still nervous, but being 14 weeks is taming the nerves a lot.


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy!!! So exciting. Keep us posted on second test!


----------



## karoolia

ooh, Spiffy, that's great! Here's hoping it gets darker! You'll have to share some pictures with us!


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - Glad you had a nice trip and confidence is settling in. Next big milestone is your anatomy scan right? 

Ricschick - I'm in the boring part of my cycle. My period is winding down. It wasn't bad at all compared to some of the heavy Afs that I've had. Of course I'm thinking negatively right away that my progesterone is too low etc. I just need to chill out. Thousands of women have healthy pregnancies with light periods. It doesn't have to mean anything. I always try to not pay attention to my chart early in the cycle because I O late and time just stands still in the beginning. 
I'm anxious to see your test(s) tomorrow! No more squinters hopefully, want to see a strong line for you :)

Lady - sounds like a good bd plan you guys have going ;) fx

Spiffy - pictures please!!!! FX

Alligator - same as Spiffy, saw you on a different thread, hope you will get your bfp!!!

Elmum - hope you are doing ok and hanging in there!

Hope I didn't forget anyone and if I did, how are you?


----------



## karoolia

Mom15, I wouldn't worry about a light AF. My last AF was 1 medium day, and 2 light days. I had the tiniest bit of spotting for a day or two after that, but barely noticeable. So really it was 3 days and light and now I'm 14 weeks pregnant. So I don't think it is something to worry too much about.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Mom15! Hope the wait to O goes fast for you. I also have almost always had light periods. They got a touch heavier when I went off the pill over a year ago but not enough to have to use heavy tampons/pads or anything.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's a picture of my FMU test. My SMU looked pretty negative, so it could just be the difference between FMU and SMU this early on, or this could have just been a faulty test. I guess the next test will be the tie-breaker.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170905_102500_opt.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Alligator

I can see it on that test, spiffy. I bet it's FMU/SMU thing, especially this early on. Fx!!!


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies!
Thanks for checking back in. 
I ended up getting 3 days in a row of negative Ovulation tests. Got a positive yesterday. And, a negative today. I am hopeful that this means I am ovulating now. 
It's been three weeks today since losing our baby. Rough day for sure. 
Trying to be hopeful, but it's hard to be hopeful in the waiting.

Hoping for BFPs tests for all of you that are trying and so happy for those who are pregnant now. Praying all continues to go well and the worrying can relax.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elum, I hope you've ovulated and caught the egg! That would be amazing. :flower:

Alligator, I just had a look at your testing thread and it looks like a clear BFP to me! :)

So I took an evening test after a 4 hour hold (somebody stop me! :dohh:) and this one has a shadow line on it, more than my SMU test, but not as clear as my FMU. It's not conclusive yet, but it definitely has me intrigued! I'll post the pic that I tweaked.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20170905_175155.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Alligator

I see something for sure spiffy!!! Will you test again tomorrow FMU? Fx! I've got a good feeling for us both!

And thank you! I pulled out my 9/10dpo tests (yes I saved them) and even though they are over a day/over 12 hours old there's a clear progression from the one this AM which make me happy and somewhat reassured this is a new BFP and not residual which is a nagging worry even though my gut is telling me it's a yes. I've had light pink CM today. LIGHT like, only when wiping and small amounts on a panty liner. Hoping that's implantation!! Ahh! Will test again in the AM and update!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yes, let's both test in the morning and update each other! :winkwink:


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy can do see that!!!! Bfp I think!! 
And congrats to you alligator!!! 

Elmum I really hope your ovulating and you wait for s bfp is short!!


----------



## ricschick

Look what I got this morning!! Bfp!! :happydance:


----------



## ladyapril777

can't wait to see all you ladies tests tomorrow morning! Ric, I see that line on the invert pic!!


----------



## ricschick

its so clear and pink irl!xx


----------



## Alligator

YAY rics!! Spiffy, update us!

AFM - nothing this am. Not quite a BFN but a squinter of a line, not as bold as even yesterday's test on a 1.5 hour hold in the middle of the day. This is such a rollercoaster! I am now thinking it's residual from the MC but why would my lines have gotten darker previously? Maybe it's just a weird testing thing? I'm 11DPO so we'll see. Still sore boobs. Ugh.


----------



## karoolia

Oh my goodness! Alligator, Spiffy, Ricschick!!! I see lines on all of those! 

Spiffy, I think it's looking good, hopefully you get a nice line today/tomorrow. Ricschick and Alligator, also hoping your lines gets darker, but I think they are both dark enough now to call it regardless!! BFP!

This is so exciting! I knew September would be a good month for BFPs!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## ricschick

maybe your pee was slightly more diluted? I hope its darker tomorrow xx


----------



## karoolia

Oh no Alligator, I was sure yours were looking very good. Maybe just test again and see later or tomorrow. You had been getting true negatives before this right?


----------



## Alligator

Thanks gals! And maybe...seems so strange on FMU, the pee looked pretty yellow but who knows. Maybe my body is being weird and messing with me? Who knows. This stuff seriously messes with your mind eh>?


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia - I had a bunch of negatives, but on ICs. Because I am not made of money to be peeing on FRER just to track DROPPING hormones from a MC lol. But I got my first negative on an IC like, almost 3 weeks ago, Aug 18. Then countless others since. I got a negative at like 6DPO on an IC when I checked just to be SUPER sure. So I am driving myself crazy thinking maybe FRER picks up on more, and my negative wasn't really a negative? I know that seems so unlikely. And I did have progression in my lines, which makes you think BFP. It's such a mess!


----------



## karoolia

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! My tests did fluctuate after my mc, but once they went complete negative they didn't go back so I don't think you need to worry too much about that.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Karoolia. That's what I'm thinking but of course, you question it. I had multiple stark negative tests (and I stared at them and stared at them!!! I'm sure you know what it's like). Hoping it's not leftover, or a chemical..but time will tell!


----------



## Mom15

Big congrats Rics! I kept telling myself I bet at 10dpo she'll get her bfp!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, Ricschick!!! :happydance:

Alligator, I'm sorry that your tests weren't as dark today. I agree, the whole situation sounds really confusing! :(

Unfortunately, I'm right there with you. My FMU tests this morning both look negative. I was seriously expecting a clear line after those tests yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







20170906_091903.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5









20170906_100009.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy - ugh! For both of us! I took a SMU test and it was clearly positive. Faint, but there, and probably my darkest line yet. So confusing and frustrating for both of us. Variation in the tests? Maybe later in the day urine is best for when the hormone picks up and increases in our bodies? Everyone is different!

Attaching my photo from SMU for reference. Photo taken 3.5 mins after the test was taken.
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









image2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alligator

And spiffy I feel like I see something on the FRER. Keep testing!!!


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy I see your lines! And yours alligator xx


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy I still see something! 

Alligator - I can definitely see that line. Maybe you just had a bad test before?


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia - maybe? I've been researching and FRER can detect super low levels, lower than my internet cheapies (which I knew, but didn't realize how low). Very paranoid now that it's leftover. But that doesn't explain why the tests have gotten DARKER... 9/10dpo and today's 11dpo SMU test have each been that little bit darker than the last. That just seems highly unlikely if it's leftover. Especially given this mornings test was a 3 hour hold.


----------



## Mom15

Alligator - I der see that line! Fx you will have an even darker line tomorrow so you can stop questioning whether it is left over or a new pregnancy. Fx for the latter. 

Spiffy - I agree with the rest there is a fl on the free!!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Mom15...driving myself a little mad at the moment LOL. I hope for the same!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I took another test this afternoon, and I see a faint line in real life, similar to the FMU test I had yesterday. So I have hope, but only the next few days will tell for sure.
 



Attached Files:







20170906_154733.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 11









20170906_173109.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alligator

I see a faint line! This is such a roller coaster. I hope the next few days give you nice dark lines!


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy I think that looks darker. Fx xxx


----------



## Mom15

I see the faint line :) fx


----------



## elmum

Yay, Ricschick! That is so exciting!!!!


----------



## elmum

Excited for each of you, Alligator, Spiffy, Ricschick.
Hoping your lines become darker in the next couple of days. 
BFPs! give us all great hope. It's going to be a great month.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick, I'm glad to see that your tests are darker today!

Alligator, I think the fact that your FRERs are still looking good is a great sign, even if your cheapies aren't. :thumbup:

As for me, I'm having kind of the opposite problem! My FRER was so faint today, I had to tweak the picture a lot, and I'm still not sure you'll see it. However, the Wal-Mart dollar test I picked up yesterday looks obvious in real life. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20170907_100702_opt.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7









20170907_100739_opt.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









20170907_093335.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8









PSX_20170907_094114.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ricschick

I definitely see it on the top one! How many dpo are you? X


----------



## Alligator

I see it Spiffy - good luck!

For me, I've updated on my journal but I'm feeling out. I've had a bit heavier spotting (and I mean it's still rather light, but heavier for me, mostly when I wipe but a touch on a pantyliner/my undies) and it's pinker/redder than before. Still looks like heavier CM but it may also be the start of AF. I haven't had a period since May with the MC so I feel like I barely remember what that was like!! My FRER this AM was still faint, darker than yesterday's FMU but lighter than my SMU. Still blanks on ICs...I think I may see a shadow but that could be wishful thinking. 

I'm driving myself crazy and I really need to just accept what comes. I'm convinced this isn't it and AF is coming now :(


----------



## ricschick

Oh I really hope not alligator!!!


----------



## Alligator

Me too rics...but at this point I feel like I just want answers. Either much darker lines or AF...one way or the other I want to move on! We weren't really even supposed to try/conceive this cycle anyway, I haven't even had a period since the MC so it might be for the best (OF COURSE I want a BFP, but you know what I mean). If AF arrives I can close this awful chapter and move on and start to focus on next month....I absolutely believed after the MC (and still do) that there was a 'reason' and we would conceive again quickly and have our rainbow...I still trust that. But I just need my body to make up its mind. This wait/wonder game is sheer torture.


----------



## karoolia

Alligator, I hope this is your bfp, but if it isn't and AF is starting, I think you have the right attitude. 

We tried immediately after my MC as well, even though we were supposed to wait until after one AF. I obviously hoped to conceive again immediately, but also looked at it as a bonus round. If it happened great, but if not, at least the mc would be behind me and I could move on. My tests ended up fluctuating a lot so I did wonder about a new pregnancy. In fact some people in this group thought I might be pregnant again. My tests hadn't gone fully negative at that point though so I didn't get my hopes up. By the time AF came I was actually very relieved. I didn't know whether or not I had ovulated and if I had I wouldn't have known when (I had a bunch of very positive looking OPKs from different days that confused me). I didn't know if I was pregnant so being careful just in case. It was frustrating. Once AF showed I just felt a wave of relief hit me because I knew for the first time in months exactly what was going on with my body and knew I could start fresh. 

So, I'm not sure what I'm trying to say exactly. Maybe just hope for the best (bfp), but don't feel bad if you feel relieved if AF shows. Either way, you get to move on and that is a good thing.


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia you just gave me so much relief and put exactly into words how I feel about this whole thing. I just love this community for that. I am so sorry other women know this pain, but also thankful they do because I'm not alone and I know that no one here thinks I'm crazy. That is exactly how I feel. Once AF shows I can go back to trusting my body a little and start totally fresh. I can finally feel like the MC is complete and we can move on. I kinda looked at this cycle as a bonus too but the positive after negative tests really threw me off and made me excited and anxious.

I'm really just a ball of emotions right now. I have to work a 13 hour day and an event tonight and that isn't helping. I'm feeling pretty bad cramps and just want to lie down and have a good cry but of course I can't!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I'm so sorry you're going through this! Becausr you had negative tests before hand, id be inclined to think this was a chemical if AF shows. But the fact that your FRERs aren't getting lighter is still encouraging. :hugs:

Rics, I'm 9 dpo today, so I know I still have time to get a nice strong BFP, but it'd 've great if I didn't have to wait several more days. :wacko:


----------



## Alligator

Thanks spiffy. It could be either at this point. I just hope my body figures out...either AF or BFP, please, and soon! I'm in a lot of pain now (cramping) so I suspect AF is gearing up. My doctor warned me the first one could be painful/worse than I'm used to.


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you. I can see the lines on those tests you posted and as you said you still have time for a nice dark line to develop. 

Alligator - I was terrified of first AF because I was told it would be very heavy and very painful. I did have bad cramps for a few hours before AF started, but they weren't so bad that I couldn't carry on as normal at work (just more intense than I had ever felt before, but then again I have never been one to cramp at all really). As soon as AF started the cramps stopped. Then AF was short, light, and pain free. I actually flew home for a wedding that day (full day of flying/waiting in airports) and was fine. Best part was that I could confidently enjoy some wine at the wedding :)


----------



## Alligator

Thanks karoolia! It's so different for everyone. I'm in quite a bit of pain (I can manage okay but yeah I just would much prefer to be laying down with a heating pad that's for sure, and it comes in waves) but AF hasn't started in earnest yet so we'll see what comes of it. At this point I just want to get on with it and hope the rest of the period isn't awful, and is short (I usually have 4-5 day periods, with 1 day being LIGHT spotting), and I can start a new cycle. My cycles pre MC were 28 days religiously, 29 on the odd month here or there (like 2-3 times a year maybe) but they would often only vary by like 12 hours or so at most. I'm hopeful my cycle falls back into that pattern! And I fall pregnant again soon. How long did it take for you Karoolia?


----------



## ladyapril777

Congratulations ric!! (I saw your test on the other thread) alligator and spiffy.. keeping my FX crossed for you!! Mom,. Where are you at in your cycle..? As for me, I'm CD16 today..I think I might be ovulating today? Had a huge amount of EWCM.. I have BD the last three days in a row.. hoping to BD tonight and tomorrow, just to be sure.. trying to keep my emotions in check because this is the month my baby would have been born had I not miscarried..


----------



## Alligator

Oh ladyapril, I'm sorry. That must be so tough...I know I'll have that bridge to cross when I come to it and TBH I am so dreading it. I think you've got your bases covered with BD, that's honestly how we got pregnant last time...lots of BD. I didn't track ovulation or temps or CM or anything, just 'around' what my period tracker told me was maybe my fertile window we just BD like, everyday, for a week maybe...then every other day? It worked! Fx this is your cycle.


----------



## ladyapril777

Thank you alligator, I was using OPK's and taking all kinds of supplements.. but I chucked all those now, I just use my fertility apps and take maca .. and sort of monitor CM..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ladyapril, it's natural to feel emotional with your angel baby's due date approaching. :hugs: I'm hoping that you also have a BFP to celebrate this month.

So I took another Wal-Mart test this afternoon, but the line was lighter than the one this morning. I'm getting fed up, so I'm going to try and not test for a few days. Either I'm pregnant, or I'm not, and testing obsessively isn't changing anything, except I'm getting headaches from squinting at tests all day. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20170907_162834.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6









PSX_20170907_163555.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry spiffy! Good for you for taking a couple of days.... I was in such a bad place with testing. I leaned my lesson!!


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry Alligator! Wish it had worked out for you. Has Af started? I think last I read you were cramping a lot. My first AF had a lot of clots and maybe in general it is a tougher environment for implantation right after a loss. I feel optimistic that you will see your bfp very soon!

Spiffy - hopefully waiting a couple of days will bring you an answer. Fx


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril - I think it is always hard when the due dates role around. Even with a new pregnancy I keep dreading my previous November due date. I really hope you get a BFP this cycle. I think you may still feel sad come that day, but I think it might help. As far as getting that bfp, sounds like you are right on track!

Spiffy - I'm sorry this has been so frustrating for you. Taking a break from testing for a few days is probably a good idea. We can really drive ourselves crazy with it can't we? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Alligator - I hope the pain stops soon. It really is different for everyone. My aunt told me she had to take time off work for most of her post-mc AFs because the pain was so bad. I had the opposite experience though. Hopefully you end up on the less painful side of things. 
As for how long it took me to conceive again, it happened that cycle after my first AF. I ovulated a bit late (CD17) and was actually concerned I wouldn't ovulate at all that cycle. I didn't have as much cm as usual and just felt a bit off. My OB said all that is normal after a mc though. Clearly everything was still working well enough though! I'm hoping you see your bfp very soon!


----------



## Mom15

Lady - I'm cd8 today. The earliest I have ever Oed was cd16 but I think that was an accident haha. Before mc it was around cd 20. Last cycle was cd 25. So I'm hoping for around cd20 or cd25 the latest. Anything before 20 would be a pleasant surprise. Do you think you Oed? If so happy tww!
I'll keep an eye out for ewcm and when I see any of it I'll probably start opks. Just don't want to do them for days on end like last cycle. Once I see ewcm I usually o within 3-5 days. So hang in there with me for the next week and we can poas together you on hCG and I on LH strips haha. (If you plan on testing that is :) )


----------



## ladyapril777

MOM.. I have two FR tests... not sure when I'll test.. going to try to hold out until sept 20 at least (AF is due sept 21/22)


----------



## Alligator

Thank you karoolia. AF has started in earnest this morning, moderately heavy flow (for me). The pain is quite terrible, if I'm being honest. It feels like when I took misoprostol (although I was on tylenol 3's so that pain was the dulled version!)...I just want to go home but have a meeting at work in 10 minutes. My boss gave me the okay to leave early so I will take advantage of that and leave at lunch, I just want to curl up in a ball and hope it goes away. I am hoping this is my body's final cleansing of the terrible MC memories and it will create a brand new healthy environment for our BFP next cycle, like you!


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in and letting you all know I am thinking about you and wishing you all the best. 
Alligator, I am so sorry you are going through this, but hope as you said, that you will have a very healthy environment for BFP very soon. 
LadyApril777, we also believe that my AF is due around the 22nd of this month. If I don't get my AF then, I will definitely be testing and hoping for a BFP!
Mom15, thinking of you too! And hoping you O soon and catch the egg. 
Spiffynoodles, giving you happy thoughts of patience as you wait a few days to test again. Hoping you can keep your mind off of it.
Karoolia, great advice. I am hoping that I Oed yesterday and we caught the egg. 

I haven't had my AF since losing our baby, but did get a positive LH surge after negative LH tests for 3 days. I also showed many signs of ovulating yesterday. So, even if I don't get my BFP test this month, I am hopeful that my body might be returning to normal.


----------



## Alligator

elmum - I hope the same for you! I had positive OPKs for 2 days and believe I ovulated as well, as confirmed by a temp shift...13 days later AF arrived, almost right on time basically (I think my LP is usually a bit longer but post MC I think our bodies are a bit confused). I hope that you get lucky this month and catch the egg but if not I am glad your body is also getting back on track after your loss. I'm so sorry <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm sorry AF showed up alligator. :(

Mom15, Lady, and Elum, I hope this month brings you all BFPs!

As for me, It's proving quite difficult not to think about it! Today I went to the chiropractor for some neck pain, and afterwards, he said, "You feel really warm. I wonder if your body is trying to fight off something." But of course my first thought was, "Or maybe my temp is up because I'm pregnant!" :haha:


----------



## Mom15

How is everyone? 

Great progression (I saw on your test thread) Ricschick!!

Karoolia - when is your next appointment?

Lady - saw in another thread you are having more signs of O. Hope you can relax in your tww soon! As relaxing as that gets....not so easy usually haha. 

Alligator - hope your cramps are subsiding. I can recommend a Mayan Massage! It has change my period to where I have only very mild discomfort on day one. Post DS I had really painful periods. Got a massage and it was amazing how it shortened my period as well as the pain was gone. It puts the uterus back in its place as it can shift from falls, accidents, pregnancy etc. and that can cause pain during periods. Just wanted to share :)

Cd9 for me and just waiting for the big O.....time has once again slowed down....but I know I'm close :)


----------



## Alligator

Thanks mom15! I have never heard of it! I'll look into it. I've attend acupuncture as I read it can help regular hormones after MC and be helpful in conceiving.


----------



## Mom15

I have never tried acupuncture, but heard of women having success with it! The massage is very relaxing and I see it as a treat while ttc. I had one after my mc. My massage therapist is also a midwife which is great as I can asked questions and she is great at listening. It was almost like therapy!


----------



## Mom15

Also it is supposed to increase fertility as it increases blood flow to the uterus. She told me that a fertility clinic started prescribing it to women on their wait list and guess what some got their "unassisted" bfp!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing well. I caved and rested today, and it was a BFN. :( I could have sworn I was pregnant, so I'm a bit confused. I even had a bunch of pelvic cramping yesterday and the day before, which I took as a good sign, since it was way too early for AF. Oh well. Maybe next month.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm sorry spiffy!! Xxx

Alligator so sorry af came! But when my first af came I felt that I could start a fresh knowing all was gone and my body was getting back to normal. Good luck for this cycle!!! 

Mom15 ohh exciting! I hope you catch this month and that massage sounds interesting! Amazing what they can do!! 

I have a scan on Tuesday as my cycle was so long to see where I'm at. I'm a little nervous about it hopefully I will see a sac atleast.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - That's a great tip about the massage. I have never heard of it, but will keep it tucked away for future reference. 

Spiffy - I'm sorry about the bfn. I was also sure you were pregnant. I wish our bodies didn't have to be so cruel. Symptoms should be clear cut, not ambiguous. 

Rics - yay for a scan! I'm surprised they're scanning you so early. Hopefully you'll be able to see something. 

As for me, my next appointment is this Thursday. I won't get another scan. I think this will just be a weight check, listen to heartbeat, and blood work for testing.


----------



## ladyapril777

Sorry about the bfn spiffy, FX for you next month---alligator, hope you are feeling better--mom--hope you O soon--karoolia and ric--- good luck at your appointments!!--- as for me I am cd 19 today and officially in the TWW , as for exactly when I O'ed this month I'm not sure.. but strongly suspect it was yesterday on cd 18... I had a lot of EWCM and o pain.. I did manage to get one more BD in yesterday.. not sure when AF is due now.. anytime between sept 21-24.. I won't know when to test now..


----------



## Alligator

Hi all! Feeling much better.. cramps basically gone. And AF is very light now, only cd3.. I usually have lighter periods and the first day was HEAVY so I'm hoping it's only 4 days and then start the countdown to O. When do you think I should start testing with OPKs? I usually have 28-29 day cycles before the MC.

Rics - I do feel a bit relieved! My body is hopefully back to normal and we can try again without wondering if it's okay and if I'm healed. Fx this is our cycle for our rainbow! 

Spiffy - I'm so sorry. How frustrating. Maybe a dodgy test? I hope AF stays away. Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ugh, I tested again and it's another faint line. I'm just really confused at this point. If they're all evaps, then I must be the most unlucky tester ever, but if I'm pregnant, why aren't they getting any darker? :(
 



Attached Files:







20170910_172508.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5









PSX_20170910_172802.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alligator

I can definitely see that line.. very strange they aren't getting darker but maybe it's just taking awhile for HCG to rise, and could be a combo of diluted pee, a super early positive, etc. When would expect AF?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

AF should arrive Wednesday, although last month it was a day later than usual, but that might have just been because it was my first post-miscarriage cycle. So I guess we'll see.


----------



## Alligator

Fx this is your rainbow!!!


----------



## Mom15

Man spiffy, that is some limbo you are in. Mmmh I don't have an answer. I do see the line, don't even have to try hard. I hope this is your rainbow and if not that at least you get an answer soon. I'm sorry it's been frustrating.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. It helps, just knowing that you all can see these, and that I'm not just going crazy! :wacko:


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy I see it too! So your still quite early then? I hope it gets darker!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's my FMU tests today. I see lines in both tests, but I'll have to wait until the thicker test is dried so I can compare it to yesterday's test to see if there's any progression.
 



Attached Files:







20170911_095837.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 9









PSX_20170911_100359.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









PSX_20170911_093326.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Alligator

I definitely see it! Fx!! xo


----------



## elmum

I can definitely see it, Spiffy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I took a FRER, and I can see the faintest line in real life (which is already better the past 3 FRERs I've taken), but im not sure if you can see it in the pictures.
 



Attached Files:







20170911_111426.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 11









PSX_20170911_112607.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Alligator

Something is catching my eye... fx!


----------



## Mom15

I can see it. Anyway you can get betas drawn?


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, I can see that first FRER before I enlarge it. Crossing all my fingers for you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15 said:


> I can see it. Anyway you can get betas drawn?

My OB might do betas for me, but I wouldn't ask unless AF was late and I still didn't have a clear BFP, because I'd hate to have to pay for the blood draw for no reason. :winkwink:


----------



## ricschick

Those lines look darker spiffy!!


----------



## Mom15

I hear ya! They aren't free unfortunately.


----------



## ricschick

I had my scan today and we saw the sac! So all was good and I'm measuring 5 weeks instead! &#128518;
Going back in 2 weeks to hopefully see hb! Xx


----------



## Alligator

Awesome, rics!!! All great news.


----------



## karoolia

Wonderful news ricschick!!


----------



## Mom15

Great news Rics!! Two weeks can't go by fast enough :)


----------



## ricschick

No it can't lol but I came away happy so that's good I was scared I'd go there and I'd be smaller or something but was surprised the sac measured a week a head. 

How's things with everyone? X


----------



## karoolia

measuring ahead is like getting an early Christmas present! Not only is it great reassurance, but you get to knock a week off the dreadful wait that is first tri. I wish I had been ahead, but I was right on track with my ov date, which was fine too, I suppose. 

I'm good. My mother just sent me a Canada Day onesie she bought for the baby. Canada Day is July 1st. I guess she isn't interested in waiting to buy stuff, haha.


----------



## Alligator

LOL a Canada Day onesie!! Too funny. I guess that's the next holiday she can buy for when baby will be here!?!


----------



## karoolia

My due date is March 5th so I'd say Easter and St. Patrick's Day are also fair game. I'm not sure why there was even a Canada onesie lying around in September. It was on sale so she bought it. We are actually leaving the US to move back to Canada on June 30th so I suppose it's appropriate haha


----------



## Alligator

Oh duh forgot about Easter!! Where in Canada are you moving to?!


----------



## loves_cookies

Great news Ricschick!


----------



## karoolia

Alligator, we're from Nova Scotia and happily moving home! We have been in the US for my husband's medical residency, but come June 29th he is done and out! Can't wait to go home! It's been hard being so far away from family and friends.


----------



## Alligator

I bet!! Glad you get to come home soon. I'm in Calgary.... not quite close to you heheh.


----------



## BecD

I would love someone to chat to (my husband is going mad). I am 13 days late with no sign of AF, negative tests and my basal body has been climbing like nuts :(


----------



## ladyapril777

BecD said:


> I would love someone to chat to (my husband is going mad). I am 13 days late with no sign of AF, negative tests and my basal body has been climbing like nuts :(

i would say give it a few more days.. if still no AF, then maybe get a blood test done..
How long are your cycles? Are they usually pretty regular? Did you use OPK's? How long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia it really is!! lol
She probably sent the onsie because your going home! Do you have any signs of a bump yet? 

Welcome becd maybe you ovulated late I'd test every few days.


----------



## karoolia

Welcome BecD! Have you been tracking ovulation? I'm guessing you ovulated late. I know it is torture, but you just need to wait it out. 

Rics - Some of my clothes are getting a bit snug and at night I can definitely see a bump, but in the morning I find I still look pretty flat. We haven't made a big announcement yet and I don't think anyone can tell. If anything I probably just look a little thicker than usual.


----------



## karoolia

Alligator, you're probably closer to me now than you will be when we move home! We're currently in Iowa, which is mid-west US.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Ricschick, great news about your scan! I've always wanted to be told I was further along than I've thought, but I've always managed to guess my o date pretty accurately thanks to the cramps I get, so no happy surprises for me. :haha:

Karoolia, I bet seeing that little onesie makes things feel a little more real! 

As for me, I'm 15 dpo now, so I'm expecting AF today (since 15 dpo is when AF always showed up post-miscarriage. It was 16 dpo last month but I think that was a fluke). For those of you who aren't following my testing thread, I got a super faint line on a FRER yesterday, but it wasn't clear enough to be conclusive. I have one test left, so if AF hasn't arrived by Friday, I'll use it, though I'm fully expecting not to need it.


----------



## karoolia

oh spiffy, I'm really hoping for you! I didn't realize you had a testing thread. I'll have to hunt that down.


----------



## ricschick

I think I see it spiffy!!


----------



## Alligator

LOL yep karoolia I think that is closer than Nova Scotia would be for sure!! I've always wanted to visit the East Coast of Canada...DH and I will have to get there one day.


----------



## elmum

Still thinking of you, Spiffy! Crossing my fingers that you get a clear answer soon. 

So exciting about your scan, Ricschick! 

This waiting is hard...

Easier knowing that we are not in this alone.


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - thinking of you! 

Elmum - how are you feeling? 

Karoolia - I just drove through Iowa :)

Rics - any pregnancy symptoms yet?

Lady - what dpo are you now?

Loves - how have you been?

Alligator - what was that again....this patience thing lol. Hang in there girl O will be here sooner or later :)

We did not bd yet. I don't think O is imminent anyway. Dh's back hurts and I fell asleep while putting DS down. So we just both felt too lazy. We have a weekend getaway for a friends birthday planned. It is the first time ever that DS will spend the night without me. First night with DH second with grammy (dhs mom). He'll be fine, the question is when he will go to bed as I am the only one who puts him to sleep ;) 
So while I would love to O early it would be best if I o sometime next week as it will be hard to get any bding done this weekend. maybe DH and i will sneak away into the woods haha. I'll leave you all with that image :) good night.


----------



## ricschick

Ha ha mom15 been there done that lol!! Sorry tmi. Ha. 

Symptoms come and go really my main one is that nothing sounds good to eat! 

Anymore tests this morning spiffy? X


----------



## ladyapril777

Mom-- I think* I am 5 dpo today, but I didn't use OPK's so really it's anybody's guess lol...


----------



## Alligator

LOL mom15 - good luck! You gotta do what you gotta do to get BD in. In chatting with friends I'm realizing DH and I are BD a lot more than most ppl...even our other friends TTC. I think it's because they already have kids and it makes it a lot harder! We don't have much else going on at home ha.


----------



## elmum

Mom15- feeling okay. Thanks for checking. 
I thought I O'd around 9/4. So, I was working off of that and feeling better just thinking that my body is getting back to a new normal. 
It has been 4 weeks and 2 days since we lost our daughter at 17+ weeks. After 3 days of consistent negative LH tests last week, I ended up getting a positive LH surge test again this weekend, which worried me that my body was still confused. Knowing I would not be ovulating again. I looked it up and saw that the LH test can also pick up HCG. I took a pregnancy test and got a BFP. I've tested every day since and still am getting a BFP. Although, I am not confident that I am actually pregnant and worried that it's just leftover HCG from the recent pregnancy. I've read that the HCG should be gone by now, because I did deliver the baby intact and delivered the placenta. I just need to wait until the 18th to test again. But, it's hard not to know.


----------



## Alligator

My goodness, elmum. What a rollercoaster for you. I'll share my story as it may be helpful to you.

I MC (d&c at 8.5 weeks) on August 2. We found out baby had no heartbeat on July 20, tried the medication option which did not entirely work, so my levels were dropping for a week and a half before the d&c was needed. A week after d&c I still tested positive on HPT and took OPKs and those were also positive, likely because of HCG. I was taking IC's at this point not wanting to waste money on expensive tests. I got a negative IC HPT on August 18 and I was happy!! A week or so later I got a positive OPK and that combined with a temp rise, looks like I ovulated on August 26. Started having weird pregnancy symptoms, my breast pain returned (it had gone away) and increased CM, same I had with my pregnancy. Took an IC and thought I saw a faint positive (I was driving myself crazy) so I took a FRER and got a vvvvvfl. The line got slightly darker but was still vvfl. It then would get lighter...it was so confusing and I wasted probably $70 on FRER, but I never got a hint of another line on an IC. I am not sure if it was residual from the MC, or a chemical, but AF arrived 5 weeks and 1 day after the d&c (truly the worst period I have ever had, so painful). It can take some women a lot of time for HCG to go to zero, and it can still fluctuate...the normal I think is 2-8 weeks (a large disparity!)

I hope for you this is a new pregnancy...fx!! xo


----------



## elmum

Thank you, Alligator.
It does help to hear your story. Although, only time will leave me less confused! lol

I do have a faint positive line on the IC tests I've takedn and a much clearer darker positive on the FRER. 

But, still trying to not get my hopes up and thinking that it's just leftover HCG. But, only time will tell. My breasts are tender but not as sore as they get when I am pregnant. Although, this would be very early, so those symptoms would be coming soon, if I am actually pregnant. Have to wait and see. 

I think that I probably had very low HCG if any, when I tested negative LHs. I wish I would have tested then. But, it sounds like it could still go back up from previous pregnancy. 

Just trying to be patient and give it time. But, that's easier said than done, right!?


----------



## Alligator

So tough for you, I'm so sorry. Waiting is so hard, but it truly is the only thing you can do. You could go see your doctor and ask for blood tests, but even that would take time as you would have two tests a couple days apart. I think if your tests start to get darker (clearly dark and positive) this is a new pregnancy for you. Fx!


----------



## ricschick

Elmum I really hope it's a new pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry for being absent. AF showed up yesterday, but I had such a wicked migraine all day that I only gave a brief update on my testing thread because I knew I'd want to write a longer response here.

Elum, my HCG didn't go back down to zero until about 4 and a half weeks after my miscarriage, so I hope this is a new pregnancy for you, but be prepared for that, just in case, because my tests got a little darker right before the end and it was so disappointing because I thought I might be pregnant again, but I wasnt. :hugs: But if anybody deserves to be pregnant again right away, it's you. I just can't imagine having to deliver a 17 week old baby. :cry:

Mom15, I hope you can get some BDing in! Even if you have to get...creative. :winkwink:

Alligator, I think we also BD more than most of my married friends. And we have 4 kids! But we still manage to DTD about 4 times a week. :blush:


----------



## Alligator

Good for you spiffy! We are about the same, and will probably BD daily until we get confirmed O!


----------



## karoolia

elmum - I'll echo the others and say that my tests fluctuated before going negative, which like others didn't happen until 4-4 1/2 weeks post D&C. I had been monitoring OPKs and they were all over the place so I was pretty confident I wasn't pregnant, but there was still a tiny part of me that hoped. I hope this is a new BFP for you, but just want you to be aware that it could be leftover hormones. 

I'm sorry about AF Spiffy :(. At least you know now. I'm also sorry about the migraine. I have never had one, but both my mother and husband really suffer from them. I wouldn't wish them on anyone.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry spiffy that af come! I hope this is your month!! 
Elmum have you tested again? Xx


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry I have been MIA. I am staying at these little cabins this weekend for a friends 40th birthday. Last night was the first night DS and I were not sleeping in the same house. He finally fell asleep at 11.15pm DH said. So I have been busy getting ready for this weekend.

Elmum - I wanted to chime in and give you some info. I think I may be the only one here who had HCG drawn post mc. I looked back at my data and 4 weeks 2 days post mc my hCG was at 16 and that was down from 1082 three days post mc. I don't want to take all your hope away, but I also don't want you to get all your hopes up just to be disappointed. You carried much longer than I did (mine didn't progress past 8weeks I mc at 12) and like spiffy said I tears my heart out to think about having a later loss than what I had. But chances are your hCG was much higher. If mine was 16 roughly 4 weeks after yours maybe high enough to register on an Hpt. 
Again, i think it is possible to conceive right after a mc as everyone processes hCG differently and i hope with all my heart that you have a little rainbow starting but I want to make sure you don't put all your energy into that possibility as I don't want you to be crushed if it is not the case. 
Keep us posted hunny and we are here for you :)

Spiffy - I'm so sorry about AF!! Hope this is your (our) lucky cycle!!!


----------



## ladyapril777

sorry i havent been on much, i think* i am 7dpo today, not much to report symptom wise, just sore boobs and tired during the day... and bad insomnia at night


----------



## Mom15

Keeping my fingers crossed for you lady!


----------



## elmum

Yes! Every morning and some during the day. Still getting BFPs. I expect AF Monday based on when I believe I O'ed. My symptoms match with either early pregnancy or PMS. Still waiting!
Each day I convince myself I'm either pregnant or not. All day long! I'm on a big roller coaster and trying to be happy either way, so we can move forward. 




ricschick said:


> Sorry spiffy that af come! I hope this is your month!!
> Elmum have you tested again? Xx


----------



## elmum

Sorry Spiffy. Fx that this is the month for you!
I am trying to not get my hopes up. I did contact my midwife on Friday and they said my HCG should be totally normal now. I'm still not 100% convinced. I've heard of more and more people where it takes 4-6 weeks. Anyway, still hoping I will get an answer either way soon and at least I'll know. I think it will help just to know. Because I am still so heartbroken over the recent loss. I just want to feel like I'm either okay physically and can TTC again or I'm pregnant. And through that, I can continue to mourn, but at least I'm not in limbo. 



Spiffynoodles said:


> Sorry for being absent. AF showed up yesterday, but I had such a wicked migraine all day that I only gave a brief update on my testing thread because I knew I'd want to write a longer response here.
> 
> Elum, my HCG didn't go back down to zero until about 4 and a half weeks after my miscarriage, so I hope this is a new pregnancy for you, but be prepared for that, just in case, because my tests got a little darker right before the end and it was so disappointing because I thought I might be pregnant again, but I wasnt. :hugs: But if anybody deserves to be pregnant again right away, it's you. I just can't imagine having to deliver a 17 week old baby. :cry:
> 
> Mom15, I hope you can get some BDing in! Even if you have to get...creative. :winkwink:
> 
> Alligator, I think we also BD more than most of my married friends. And we have 4 kids! But we still manage to DTD about 4 times a week. :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, if your midwife said your HCG should be normal right now, would she be willing to do a blood draw so you can confirm if this is a new pregnancy? I cant imagine how frustrating it must be to be in limbo like that! At least when my tests got darker after my muscarriage, it only lasted a day or two, and then it was a quick drop after that to negative.


----------



## ricschick

Elmum are they getting darker? Xx


----------



## Mom15

Got our bd in! Not in the woods, just snuck away to our cabin although I swear everyone knew what we did. Hahaha. It was a good one too, I wasn't exactly quiet &#128580;&#128522;


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 LOL!!! Go girl!


----------



## ricschick

Ha ha mom15!! Saucy!! Lol.


----------



## Mom15

Still ewcm and it's getting more so hopefully my opk will darken. Will update tomorrow and hopefully we get another bding in :)

Lady - when will (if you are) test?


----------



## Lukbaby87

Hi ladies! Happy Monday :) 
I've been reading through the threads a little here and there and finally feel like I can join in! 
my hubby and I started TTC July and got pregnant right away.. but found out if was ectopic. Worst month of my life - all the pain/cramping and that was nothing compared to the emotional impact. Anyways.. I'm definitely doing better now, even though the sadness hits every now and then. I had to terminate my pregnancy on August 9th and my doctor recommended us to wait 3 months to TTC. Sooo I'm not quite there yet, but I thought I'd come and support all you wonderful ladies! It's great to be surrounded by positivity and hopefully a lot of BFPs soon :)


----------



## karoolia

Welcome Lukbaby! I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult a loss is, but cannot imagine the pain and fear of an ectopic. A few ladies in this group had to wait several months before trying again. I'm sure they will be happy to share their stories. 

TTC after a loss and subsequent pregnancy after a loss are not easy, but I have found that being supported by wonderful ladies who get it really makes the journey a lot easier.


----------



## ladyapril777

Mom.. I'm cd27 today and really tempted to test lol.. I'm not sure when I'll test because I think* I ovulated late in my cycle .. possibly cd 18..? I'll keep posted


----------



## karoolia

Good luck ladyapril! 

Mom15 - hooray for getting some BDing in, even if it required some not so sneaky sneaking haha!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, way to go! :haha:

Lady, I look forward to hearing about your test whenever you decide to do it. :flower:

Lukbaby, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. August 9th is my birthday, so I'm sorry it has to be such a sad day for you to remember now. :hugs: I miscarried at 10 weeks, back in June, and my doctor said I could try right away, but I'm now on my third cycle with no luck yet. It's been nice to have this group of ladies to talk to, because we all understand what it's like. :flower:


----------



## Lukbaby87

Thanks karoolia! I see you're pregnant :) how are things going??


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Lukbaby! All is well so far. Physically it has been an easy pregnancy so far. Mentally, I have been a nervous wreck, but am slowly getting better. 

My miscarriage was a missed miscarriage. Other than a little spotting I had no indication that anything was wrong until my first appointment at 10 weeks when there was no heartbeat. So now, every appointment fills me with anxiety and dread. Slowly, but surely I am accepting that maybe everything will be ok this time around. We actually just booked a photographer to take some pictures of us for an announcement.


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia - so exciting!! I'm so glad you're continuing to feel well physically and starting to feel better mentally. It's so tough <3


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies!

I'll try to attach two photos. Hopefully you can help me discern if one is darker!?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5386.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_5425.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elmum

Welcome, Lukbaby. I am also so sorry for your loss. You've found a special group of very supportive friends. I haven't been here long and have felt very supported on some really hard days


----------



## Lukbaby87

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it. 
The second photo definitely looks darker to me :)


----------



## Alligator

I agree, the second photo looks darker...and QUITE dark for it to be residual, IMO. But of course I am not a doctor and you never know.

I will be totally upfront that I did have one or two FRER tests look slightly darker on me, which had me half convinced it was a new pregnancy, but then I got AF anyway (however they were not as dark as your tests). Fx it keeps darkening up. Will you go get blood work done? I think it might be advisable given your loss.


----------



## elmum

Thanks, y'all!
It does seem dark to me too.

Alligator,
Yes, but not until next week. I am going in for a follow up visit. Until then, I am going to keep testing. I normally have sore breasts around the 5 week mark. So, I have a week to go or AF will show up...either way,I'm hoping that I have a clear answer before I see my doc. Trying to mentally prepare myself, either way. I'm such a mess!!


----------



## ricschick

Elmum bottom test definitely looks darker!! I really don't think you would be getting positive tests like those at this stage! As you said you delivered the placenta so I would of thought hcg would drop quite quickly. Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Hi lukbaby you have joined A very lovely and supportive group. I hope you get your rainbow &#127752; very soon. Xxx


----------



## Lukbaby87

Thank you ricschick :)


----------



## Mom15

Welcome Lukbaby and I'm so sorry for your loss! I am one of the few who was told to wait two month AFTER and hCG below 5. So that totaled out to be 4 months. This is finally my first month trying. The wait was long but it was ok as I just focused on the ladies here and cheered them on as most of them got their bfp. I also kept busy by tracking my cycle so I would be ready once I got to try again. You are over one month down less than two to go. We'll be here if you need us!

Elmum, that is def darker. Hope you get answers at your appointment next week!!

Afm,
Keeping up the eod bding. Hoping for my rainbow. No pos opk yet, but we'll see what today brings!


----------



## Lukbaby87

Mom- thank you! Yes I've been tracking my cycle as well! It's been a little all over the place but I did get positive OPK yesterday which is good! My temps have been up and down but it is my first month tempting so maybe I just need to get more used to it! I'm hoping the time flies by a little quicker the next two months &#128588;&#127995;. Just keep bding and hopefully October will be a happy month for you :)


----------



## ladyapril777

The bottom test looks darker to me! Good luck !!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree with the others. The second test looks darker! :thumbup:


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 we are in the same window. I'm CD12 today and got a temp drop the last two days so thought I may have Od but no positive OPK yet. Have definitely felt a bit wetter down there (sorry TMI) so I'm hoping things are gearing up, DH and I BD basically everyday this week just in case!


----------



## elmum

fx for you both Alli and Mom!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks elmum! 

Alligator - sounds like we may get to enjoy the tww together. My opk was just a hint darker today, so I'm hoping tomorrow will be even darker and Thursday will be positive. I def have a lot of cm although it's always harder to track with a lot of bding going on. We plan on bding again tomorrow night and if I get a positive opk Thursday I think we'll stop. Trying to stop a day or so early to sway towards a girl. I know it's not guaranteed of course, but just maybe there is a bit of truth to it. We'll see. If i do O in two days I realized I might know by next Sunday (not this of course) if I'm pregnant. Ahhh. Fx for all of us :) when do you usually O Alligator?


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - I don't think I asked how your appointment went last week? You said something about blood draw for testing. Are you doing the genetic tests?

Rics - one more week till your next scan!!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 I wish I knew when I ovulated! This is my first month tracking post MC. I tracked last month but it was after the D&C so I od on like CD24 it I counted the surgery as my cd1. Obviously not usual. I fell pregnant our second month trying and I told myself I would give us 2-3 months just trying before I started tracking. We obviously got very lucky, but sadly suffered a loss. 

So.. I dont really know but I have 28 day cycles (the odd 29 day one) and suspect anywhere from cd11 (yesterday as in cd12 now) to cd16. I had a 13 day lp last month from O to AF. So Ive been taking OPKs and DH and I have have BD all weekend and will continue to all week til I get a temp rise! With the pregnancy I know I Od early, so who knows. 

Its tough as I dont really know what my body does!! Especially tough to judge post MC. I am sooo hopeful we both get our O soon, and Ill have a buddy in the TWW.


----------



## imaginary8x

Hello can I join in?? Had 2 miscarriage this year. :( one at 5 weeks back in April and this one at 8 weeks on Sunday just gone.... 

Me and my oh are ready to start trying again for our rainbow baby, just waiting for bleeding to stop and for the pregnancy tests to go negative now.

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## ricschick

So sorry imaginary! 

Yeah a week today mom15 and then hopefully I can relax a little bit! X


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - thanks for asking! I did do blood work. I think it was the quad test. It is just to see our chances of down's syndrome mainly I think? We could have opted to test for cystic fibrosis as well, but decided not to since we don't have any immediate or distant relatives with it we figured a tests would only tell us our odds are low, which we already know.


----------



## karoolia

elmum - have you tested again? I agree that the second test does look darker. I also really hope this is a new pregnancy. At the same time though, those look like the tests I was getting about a week before mine finally went negative. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I have seen ladies on here who got pregnant right away so it can happen! Keep us posted. 

imaginary8x - welcome! I'm very sorry about your losses. I'm sure you are heartbroken. I wish you didn't find yourself here, but I promise it is a very supportive and friendly group of ladies who will always be on your side.


----------



## Mom15

Imaginary - I'm sorry you have already been through this twice this year. I hope your next bfp will be your rainbow! Let us know if you have questions, we have a lot of ladies with similar but also different experiences when it comes to mc and the dreaded time after where you are just waiting. 

Alligator - let's hope your O isn't far. I'm currently holding my pee to do an opk. Will update in about 2h. 

Karoolia - I have never done the quad test or any of the other genetic testing. I have however been tested for cystic fibrosis or to be more specific if I am a carrier. My twin nieces (DH's side) have CF so we wanted to check as chances are DH is a carrier if his sister is. It's 50/50 that he is, unless his sister had a spontaneous mutation. You and your husband both have to be carriers to have a 25% chance that your offspring will have cf, so yeah it's pretty low unless you know you are both carriers.


----------



## karoolia

Ya, that's what my husband said. We decided to do the other one because there are a lot of chromosomal abnormalities in my family. I don't want to do any further testing either way, but I figured knowing the chances would be good. It's partially a curiosity thing. They said it takes 10 days to get the results so I won't know for a while.


----------



## elmum

Welcome, imaginary. So sorry for your losses.

Yes, Karoolia. Can't stop myself from testing every day. Only once a day. lol 
Same darkness today as the darker one I posted. Still positive on the FRER and I think the positive is a little stronger on the cheap HPT. 

fx


----------



## Mom15

Opk almost positive! I bet tomorrows will be :)


----------



## Alligator

Imaginary - I am so sorry for your loss, and a second one this year. I can only imagine the pain and sadness. I MC at 8.5 weeks in July/August (d&C early August but MC was confirmed in July, and tried the medication option which did not work completely). The other ladies are right that sadly so many of us know the pain and anger and frustration of waiting and worrying and wondering. It is so tough. Hugs to you.

YAY Mom15 - I am holding my pee too and doing an OPK soon here - probably in 15-20 mins. I will update! It was negative but slightly darker yesterday so I am hoping for a progression today at CD13. Hard to track CM as DH and I have been BD this week just in case.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Imaginary, so sorry for your losses. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks back in June, and then two chemicals at the end of last year. It's rough having multiple losses in a row. :hugs:

Elmum, I'm still crossing my fingers for you!

Lady, have you tested yet?

Karoolia, I hope your testing comes back low risk for everything.

Rics, not too much longer to wait until you see your little one!

Mom15 and Alligator, I hope you both catch the egg!

I'm on CD 7, so I should ovulate in a week. After all the confusion this last cycle, I'm going to try really hard to wait until AF is late to test. I only have one test right now, so I just have to stop myself from buying anymore.


----------



## Alligator

My OPK this morning is NEARLY positive...so close! Posting a pic to get your input - almost there, right? It's a bit darker in person. I'll take a digi when I get home and hope I get that smiley!! I will probably cave and take another IC this afternoon at work but I have an appointment so I have to leave early and a few meetings before then. We'll see!
 



Attached Files:







OPK 1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lukbaby87

I'm so sorry for your loss imaginary :( hoping you get your rainbow baby soon.

Good luck to everyone Waiting to ovulate or in their TWW!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck Ali and mom15!!!


----------



## Want2bmoma

Sorry for your losses. I'm also ttc after a loss in March. I'm currently in my 2 week wait and feel like I'm losing my mind. I tested yesterday but I think it was too early. I feel like a hormonal wreck, ready to cry at everything, I feel like my boobs are sore but at the same time I think it's all in my head. I just don't know what to think. I'm afraid to test again because I don't want to face that let down again.


----------



## Alligator

So I got a positive OPK tonight. Smiley on my digital and a slightly darker second line on my IC. YAY! I am assuming tomorrow will be O day, but I suppose it could happen overnight. 

Thoughts on BD timing? DH and I BD this morning.. should we give it a go again tonight to try and catch the egg or wait til morning?


----------



## Mom15

I'm sorry about your loss Want2bemoma!! Is this your first cycle trying again? I'm about to O and I'm not sure how I am going to make the tww go by. Time will stand still. 

Yayayay Alligator! Like I said on the October thread I think you got things covered either way. Happy (almost) tww!


----------



## ricschick

Wishing you the best of luck wanttobemoma xx

Alli id day in the morning is fine!! Good feeling for you and mom15 this cycle!!!


----------



## Want2bmoma

Thanks ladies and good luck to you all too! 

We decided to just take some time off from actively trying after the loss. Figured if it happened we'd of course be over the moon but if it didn't well then we wouldn't have that let down (that let down was still there anyway ). So over the summer I waited and waited for AF and it never showed... not pregnant... just messed up hormones (PCOS). So my Dr prescribed Provera (reset button), day 3 of cycle started leterzol and here we are. They confirmed that I had a folicule on the 9th. So I keep hoping and praying but am afraid to test again.


----------



## ladyapril777

I am CD30 right now.. all my apps say AF will arrive today.. so we shall see.. i have decided not to test unless I am a few days late.. if AF doesn't show by sept 24.. then I will test sept 25


----------



## Mom15

Want2be - good luck!! I'm sorry you have to deal with pcos. I dont have it, but I have had some pretty long cycles before and it sucks, but I have always gotten Af in the end without meds. Oing on cd21 I consider early for me. 

Ladyapril - fingers crossed she stays away!!!

Look what I got this morning :happydance::happydance:

Alligator we are in Sync :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0573.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Alligator

YAY Mom15 - that is positive!!! We are totally in sync, maybe a few hours (half a day?!) off of each other. Mine looked like that last night! I'm testing again shortly and I'll keep you posted what I see, if I'm still surging or the surge has ended.

Question about that - they say you O 12-36 hours (ish) from your surge...is that your first surge, like when you first notice a positive OPK (I got a smiley on my digital last night), or is that from when you get a negative after the surge?! So confusing and I want to time it properly.


----------



## Mom15

I'm not exactly sure but I think you got it covered! I know it's hard to relax, but you have probably bd'd twice as much as I have hahaha. 

I bet your temp will be up tomorrow which will show you Oed today. I'd say any sperm since Monday has a chance to make it to the egg :)


----------



## Alligator

Ah you are totally right of course..I'm just managing to drive myself bonkers LOL. Thank you. I think today is O day as well! yay!


----------



## ricschick

It's from your first positive opk that you count it xx


----------



## Alligator

Perfect thanks rics! Love this community - I'm such a newbie but I know there is someone who will know the answer...so much knowledge!


----------



## karoolia

Good luck ladies!!! Alli and Mom15, enjoy the BD! I think as long as you get it in you're covered. 

ladyapril - hoping for you! Also impressed by your willpower!

Want2bmoma - I'm sorry about your loss. It is such a hard thing to go through. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Karoolia. I feel good about this cycle...I think we've definitely covered it.


----------



## Mom15

Good morning ladies! Well it looks like a repeat of last cycle. No temp rise yet. I think I was so anxious to take my temp I didn't sleep well. Woke up at 2,4.30 and then 5.30am when my alarm went off. Took my temp at 4.30 and 5.30 and both times it was 97.07. So maybe Oday is today. Hoping tomorrow I at least get a 97.4 that used to be my 1dpo temp without fail. 
I did have a really vivid dream that wasn't realistic, but at I think about 2dpo I went an got an ultrasound and it showed this full grown baby with hair. I was all freaked out that there was something wrong with the baby because it shouldn't be that big already, but then I was trying to convince myself everything would be fine and I got excited. Haha this is going to be a long tww.


----------



## Mom15

Also my cervix is super high and there is still some ewcm so hoping today is O day. To bd or not to bd....


----------



## karoolia

I mean, unless you're exhausted I don't think an extra BD can ever hurt :)


----------



## Alligator

I would BD Mom15!! DH and I did this morning as I also didn't get my rise (our cycles must just be destined to be linked up!! So strange). I hope we both get a big rise tomorrow!!

It was also super cold in our room last night (but to be fair it was yesterday too). I woke up at like 12am or 1am and put on sweat pants (I usually just sleep in a sleep shirt) because I was so cold! I don't know if that affected it but I was pretty snuggled up under the blankets when my temp alarm went off!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator and Mom15, I might end up being in the TWW with you both, after all. I think I'm going to ovulate early this month (it happens occasionally for me). I have a ton of cm and my cervix is high and open, and also my resting heart rate shot up this morning (it always goes up a day or two before I ovulate). With three of my pregnancies (including my miscarriage), I ovulated early, so I know it doesn't hurt my chnaces, at least. What will hurt my chances, though, is the fact that we haven't DTD in at least 4 days, which is unusual for us. We better fix that tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## Alligator

How interesting, spiffy! I hope you O soon and we can commiserate with each other in the TWW. And certainly a good sign that it seems to mean pregnancy for you. What CD is it for you?


----------



## ricschick

How lovely that you guys will be in the tww together!!


----------



## ladyapril777

CD31 today.. so AF did not show up yesterday....FX that she stays away..


----------



## Alligator

Oooohhh fx ladyapril...when will you test?!


----------



## ladyapril777

Well last cycle AF showed up on CD31 .... so if she doesn't show up this weekend, I will be highly suspicious and will test on Monday.. I think I ovulate a little late this cycle.. so that's why I'm waiting


----------



## Alligator

You have such amazing restraint!!! Fx.


----------



## ladyapril777

Alligator said:


> You have such amazing restraint!!! Fx.

Lol!! Not really.. it's just that I only have 1 FR test and I don't want to waste it lol


----------



## Alligator

OH well yes that's totally fair they are expensive!!! I am the worst and would not be able to stop myself from buying more lol.


----------



## ricschick

Wow what patience you have ladyapril! I hope it's worth the wait. Xx


----------



## ladyapril777

CD32 today.. AF did not show up yesterday.. I will give it one more day.. if AF doesn't show up tomorrow.. then I will test


----------



## Alligator

Waiting on pins and needles April!!


----------



## ricschick

Oh can't wait ladyapril!! X


----------



## Mom15

Can't wait lady! 

I got my mild temp rise today, I never get a huge spike so we'll see. For now I'm calling today 1dpo.


----------



## Alligator

1dpo yay!!!! Same!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lady, I'm crossing my fingers for you!

CD 10 today for me, more cm and cervix is still high and open and my heart rate went up again today, so I'm expecting to O tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Mom15

Fx Spiffy, you won't be far behind us then! 

My temp went up :) 2dpo


----------



## Alligator

Yay Mom15! Mine went up a touch again today too, staying elevated! Although it was warmer in our room last night and I dont think I slept well so not sure its as accurate as I would like, but still within range I bet.


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm CD33 today.. AF did not show up yesterday.. so if she doesn't show up today.. then I will be testing in the morning..


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Lady, I can't wait for you to test!!!

My resting heart rate went up again, cervix and cm are still fertile, so I'm guessing I'll ovulate today, which will put me only 2 days behind you two. :flower:


----------



## karoolia

ladyapril, I can't wait for your test! Fingers cross AF stays away!

Good luck to everyone entering the TWW!


----------



## ladyapril777

I took my test in the middle of the day today and I'm pretty sure it was a BFN.. however, I am still waiting on AF to show.. so will just have to wait I guess.. if she doesn't arrive by Friday, I will test again


----------



## ricschick

Ahh sorry ladyapril hopefully you ovulated a bit later that's all. Xx


----------



## Mom15

Im sorry Lady! Fx o was delayed and you will get your bfp Friday!

My temp went up nice and high :) I'm almost glad it's Monday as a busy week will make the time go by faster. I'm very happy though that it didn't take 5 days to get my high temp though. Hopefully that means my progesterone is nice and high due to a healthy and strong egg!


----------



## ladyapril777

Yikes, I'm now on CD34.. still waiting on either AF or a BFP.. this is going to drive me bonkers


----------



## ladyapril777

I'm out AF just got me, it's disappointing.. but not surprising..I'm thinking about trying vitex next month.. as my cycles have been getting more irregular last couple of months


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So sorry, ladyapril! :( Fingers crossed next month is your month. :hugs:

So I woke up with strong ovulation cramps early this month, so today is O day. I'm on CD 12, which is the day I conceived my angel baby and a few of my living ones, so its been a lucky day for me in the past, so we'll see! 

Mom15 and Alligator, turns out I'll be 3 days behind you, but it's still pretty close. Hopefully the TWW goes quickly for all of us. :flower:


----------



## Mom15

So sorry Lady! I have had only positive experiences with Vitex. It seems to regulate my cycle and bring O forward. 

Spiffy - yay for O day :).


----------



## ricschick

Sorry ladyapril!! Fx for next cycle xxx

Good luck in the tww girls!! Xx


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry LadyApril, fingers crossed for the new cycle.


----------



## Alligator

Oh darn, I'm sorry ladyapril :( that's frustrating.

Spiffy - yay! Hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Me0wmixxx86

Hi everyone - I am currently in 30 CD, 7 DPO, O'ed on 23 CD, AF is 3 days late. The suspense is killing me! I mc last month so it threw off my cycle. I O'ed very late as a result. My temp is still rising at peaked at 98 and hasn't dropped. Good signs or just late AF?


----------



## Alligator

How long is your LP usually, Me0w?? I would imagine with the MC and later O, that likely AF isn't yet actually due for a couple of days. Your LP rarely fluctuates that much, so if you usually have a 13 day LP (the length from ovulation to AF), I would say that AF isn't actually due for you for another 5 days. I know how much it sucks after a MC, my first cycle was all over as it took much longer to O than usual, but my LP was 13 days post O.


----------



## Me0wmixxx86

Alligator - I don't know my typical LP since I've only previously tracked AF, my first try I was able to get pregnant but was short lived. My AF is very consistent before MC, so maybe it was around 13 day of LP. It would make sense if my AF is 5 days delayed since I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## Alligator

It would be highly unusual (like, almost unheard of) to have an LP that short, so I am quite certain your body was just a bit thrown off from the MC. It can take awhile particularly if you were more than 5-6 along, for the pregnancy hormone to clear your system, and you likely won't ovulate until that happens (or until it's very low). I was 8.5 weeks and it took 2.5 weeks for my body to reset and I ovulated a week later, then got my period 13 days after that. I hope AF is just delayed for you, or that she doesn't show up at all! But I wouldn't be concerned about negative tests just yet at only 7dpo. Implantation occurs between 6-10 DPO I've read, so even if you implanted early it would take time for the hormone to build up! I would test again (if you want) around 10dpo, but keep in mind implantation may have just occurred then as well. Plenty of time for a BFP!


----------



## karoolia

So sorry ladyapril. I have only heard good things about vitex. I have some sitting in my bathroom cupboard that I was going to try if we hadn't conceived. Here's hoping this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## Mom15

A few more days and this thread is going to get a lot busier again with a few of us starting to test.....5 dpo and dragging.


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 - tell me about it! 5dpo as well (as you know) and I'm going nuts over here.

Anything going on with you? I've noticed a ton of creamy, milky, white CM. Some uncharacteristic acne. I had a few cramps this am (briefly, felt like AF cramps honestly...now the area just feels...tender? Not sure how to describe it. Not crampy, exactly...just like I'm aware of my uterus haha...if that makes any sense). Breast twinges particularly later in the day and they feel fuller. I know this could all be normal progesterone stuff but just making note!


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies!
Been thinking of you all and taking a little break as I wait for my dr visit tomorrow. Aaack
LadyApril, so sorry. But, hoping October is the month for you! 
Good luck to all of you ladies in the tww!
I will let you all know the outcome when I find out. Still getting BFPs and it has now been 6 weeks since we lost our daughter. Either way, it will be good to know what is happening with my body!


----------



## Alligator

Fx for you elmum. Can't wait for your update. I hope it's good news!


----------



## ricschick

Had my scan today and we saw a heartbeat! I'm so relieved!!

Good luck elmum xxx

Good luck mom15 and alligator, alligator your symptoms sounds promising!! Fx


----------



## Alligator

rics how wonderful!!! Must be so relieved to see that little bub's heart beating away. Congrats to you! Also I love you new picture, beautiful! <3

And thank you...I am very hopeful!


----------



## Mom15

Rics - awesome news!!!

Elmum - hope you get answers at your appointment tomorrow! 

Alligator - suddenly feeling super tired today, but not reading too much into it. Haven't really felt anything in the uterus area. I didn't even have any twinges during o. But I know what you mean by "feeling" your uterus. The only thing I have noticed is my usual sore areas in my back seem to be flaring up. I feel overall achy/old haha. Oh and these tiny bumps on my face that I can feel but hardly see. Glad the day is almost over. I used to be crampy on 6dpo in the pst for some reason. Wondering what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Alligator

Interesting! I'm super eager for tomorrow too...hoping my temp stays up high and we'll see what if anything I start noticing.

I'm quite tired today but I was up early and it just feels like a very long week haha. I had some significant O pain this cycle as well but these cramps feel different (O pain was sharp and stabby on the sides and the cramps are very much similar to AF cramps - they've come back a little this afternoon off and on too). We shall see what becomes of it...I sure know what I HOPE it is :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rics, I'm so glad your scan went well! :happydance:

Elmum, I sure hope you get good news at your appointment.

Mom15 and Alligator, your symptoms all sound promising!

I'm on 2 dpo, and it's going to be a long wait until 17 dpo to test (since I'm trying to be good and wait until AF is late). I've had to pee like crazy all day today, and I know it's too early to be pregnancy related, but it's definitely odd, seeing as I've actually been drinking less water than normal today. I have my BFP symptoms recorded from all my pregnancies, and with DS#1, I had to pee a lot starting right after ovulation, so I guess you never know.


----------



## Alligator

Well that is certainly interesting spiffy!!! Fx its a good sign for you. I know Im new to this but I honestly believe that some symptoms you can notice straight away. Who knows why but something, your biology or your cells or whatever, knows if/when youve conceived, even if its only a couple dpo. I have no scientific background for that obviously but I feel like your body knows on some level and theres a chance some symptoms are a sign of that!


----------



## elmum

Rics! Wonderful news!!

Spiffy, I agree with Alligator. Sometimes things happen faster than they are "technically" supposed to. And the body just knows. 

Mom, Spiffy and Alligator: fx for you all that this time will fly by! The symptoms sound promising!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Well, there is an immuno-suppressant protein that's released as soon as conception happens called EPF, which tells the body's immune system not to attack the embryo as it travels through the fallopian tubes. So my theory is that people who are very in tune with their bodies can sense the subtle effects of EPF. But like you, Alligator, I'm not a scientist! :winkwink:


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy that totally makes sense to me (also why can't they develop a test that tracks for that!? Come on scientists figure it out!!). I feel like I've always been rather in tune with what goes on down there. Since I first got my period I could often feel O pain and just felt like I knew what was going on. My last pregnancy I just knew...people told me I was crazy and those symptoms were PMS but I just knew...and I was right.


----------



## Lukbaby87

Spiffy- that is sooo interesting and makes total sense! I'm sure they will develop a test to track that immune response! They probably will develop the test once we are all done TTC! &#128514;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Haha, when our kids are grown up they'll be able to find out they're pregnant 24 hours after conception, and we'll be sitting there saying, "Back in MY day, we had to wait almost 2 weeks to find out!" :rofl:


----------



## Mom15

That's so funny spiffy!

7dpo tomorrow. May or may not test at 8dpo. Anyone here ever had a line at 8dpo that turned into a bfp? Surely one of you has tested that early before right?!?


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 if you test at 8dpo there is no way I can wait til 9!!!!


----------



## Mom15

Haha we should have a poas video conference. Alli and mom rainbow testing! Haha. I don't know part of me wants to start so early that I can see when I first get a pos. If I get it this cycle. Then I think what does it matter and I'm being crazy. With my mc cycle I tested at 10dpo with fmu and got a line, that same afternoon I had an hCG draw and it was 21. So the test did great at picking that up, but I will always wonder if I would have seen a squinter at 9dpo. I'll keep you posted on what I will do!


----------



## karoolia

Mom15, not to encourage you to test early, but I got my BFP this time around at 8DPO. It was pretty faint, but I think I shared the picture here and everyone could see it so I guess it wasn't that faint. I didn't really trust it for a few more days when it got a lot darker. 

I hadn't planned to test that early, but I just felt like I was pregnant. The line didn't show up immediately (it was within timeline, but took 2-3 mins instead of instant). I remember actually feeling surprised when I didn't see anything at first, then it showed up and I thought "well, that makes more sense" haha.

I should add, it was no longer a squinter at 9DPO, but took until 13DPO for the test line to be as dark/solid as the control line. And yes, I did just look back at my saved test pictures cause I'm weird like that.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, this was my 8 dpo test for DS#2, so yes! You can definitely get a BFP that early! (With DS#3 I didn't get a squinter until 10 dpo, though, and I totally thought I was out, lol).
 



Attached Files:







8 dpo afternoon.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Alligator

It's so funny how each pregnancy is different in the same woman!

I will probably cave and test tomorrow at 8dpo but I am going to do my best to be strong. I just have a feeling about this cycle...I don't want that to be wishful thinking and be totally crushed, but I can't help it...


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I'm in the same boat. I have a good feeling this month, but I'm trying to stay neutral about it in case I'm wrong. Hopefully we're both right!


----------



## Alligator

Fx for both of us!!! <3


----------



## ricschick

Oh can't wait to see your tests!!!xx 

Any news elmum? Xx


----------



## Alligator

Ill be sure to post this weekend! I am hoping to get through tomorrow and not test...my goal was 9dpo which is still early!!


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies! 
So, my bloodwork showed that my hcg levels seem too low for how many weeks pregnant I should be now. Not a great sign for the viability of this pregnancy. However, we will do another blood draw on Monday and they've scheduled an ultrasound to verify what I've been pretty sure of for a little while...so, not great news. But, I am doing okay with it. Probably will confirm that there was a new pregnancy that didn't take. So, I'll be back to TTC as soon as we can. I will definitely make sure my hcg levels have returned to 0 before TTC again. I want to be excited the next time I have a BFP.
Can't wait to see you tests, Alli and Spiffy!


----------



## Alligator

Sorry to hear that, Elmum. It does sound like you have a positive outlook about this, which is awesome! I cant relate to your later term loss, but I can relate to miscarriage and positive tests many weeks later, leading to confusion and frustration and sadness. Hugs to you.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alligator said:


> It's so funny how each pregnancy is different in the same woman!
> 
> I will probably cave and test tomorrow at 8dpo but I am going to do my best to be strong. I just have a feeling about this cycle...I don't want that to be wishful thinking and be totally crushed, but I can't help it...

Alli- I'm gonna be 15dpo tomorrow (fx af stays far away, doesn't feel like she's lurking but it's anyones guess! We'll see what nature is up to this cycle) and I STILL feel insanely nervous to test. Like part of me feels like I shouldn't even test since it's our first month ttc, and most likely I will get a bfn and I don't want to get my hopes up....I'm 31, never been pregnant, and this journey felt lonely (as far as a community of women to talk to) until yesterday when I found you wonderful ladies! I'm not the only one obsessing, Yay!!!! FX for EVERYONE and baby dust everywhere!


----------



## Alligator

Good luck thencomesbebe! We are the same age!! Good luck to you. Xx


----------



## Mom15

Oh ladies how can we hold off now. Haha. Thanks for sharing Karoolia and spiffy :)
I decided to test in the morning, so you are welcome. I will post a pic for you to satisfy your stick addiction. This is coming from a fellow addict. :D. I'm a realistic person and know how early it is and I am so happy to be ttc again I'm not going to be devestated if it isn't my cycle just happy we are back in the game. Now that attitude will change should things not work out within a few cycles. So as usual I started to spot this evening. Hate it, happens every cycle, doesn't mean I'm out, but it's just annoying. Alright going to sleep now. See you all in the morning.


----------



## Mom15

Oh elmum I'm sorry I totally spaced out replying to your update. I'm sorry that things don't look good. Keep us posted on any updates. Your rainbow will be here one day, just hang on to that thought!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Elmum sorry it wasn't better news!! I hope there just slow rising and your result next will be more encouraging xx 

Good luck Bebe! When will you test? X

Can't wait to see your test mom15!! Xx


----------



## thencomesbebe

ricschick said:


> Elmum sorry it wasn't better news!! I hope there just slow rising and your result next will be more encouraging xx
> 
> Good luck Bebe! When will you test? X
> 
> Can't wait to see your test mom15!! Xx


Thanks Ris! Testing tomorrow! fx af stays far far away from me, but I'm starting to get mixed messages from my uterus, this doesn't feel like any af I've ever had before, but who knows?


----------



## Mom15

Alright ladies, here is my shiny white test! To be continued...it doesn't bring me down or anything. I am though very frustrated because the spotting has picked up quite a bit. I had a clot this morning between the size of a large pea and a dime. Wtf I'm 8dpo?!? I've dealt with spotting my whole life although the majority of it I was on hormonal bc. And usually it is brown tinged cm and brown chunky stuff a day or so before af but at 8dpo? It just makes it hard to stay positive and not to wonder why this is happening.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0589.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

How strange mom15 maybe talk to your doctor about it? Xx


----------



## Mom15

It will def be a conversation I will have, but besides testing for progesterone I don't know what else there could be done.


----------



## Alligator

And your temp shot up again Mom15... so strange. Im sorry this is so frustrating for you.


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, I was excited about my temp. Not the most accurate temping I have ever done. Was going to sleep in my usual (just underwear with a sheet and a really light cotton blanket) but is got colder outside and I had this other blanket by my bed and grabbed it because I was just too cold. Then woke up at 4.15 and just felt comfortable. No sweating and it was 98.01. Took off extra blanket and temped again at 5.22am and it was 98.02. So first temp too early with extra blanket and second after only an 1h of sleep. But if af was truly to arrive in a day I think it wouldn't have been that high. Fx


----------



## Alligator

I agree - if you usually see a drop before AF I would expect it to be a little bit lower, especially given you werent hot or cold when temping. Its so tough in the fall! One night Im hot the next Im cold. Make up your mind, weather!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, Sounds like the right time to be implantation spotting! And if you did just inplant, that would also explain your temp going up. I have my fingers crossed!

Elmum, I'm sorry you didn't get good news. :hugs:

Alligator, are you waiting until tomorrow to test?

5 dpo for me, and I'm being plagued with headaches, but not much else.


----------



## 28kansas

Hi! I am new to this site and forum and am looking for someone I can talk to about my situation

As of yesterday my period has been two weeks delayed. My cycle has always been regular. I'm not sure whether not working out for 3 weeks and stress from grad school have affected my cycle. However, my husband and I had contact during my fertile period, hence the possibility of pregnancy so I took HPT. I had 6 negative HPT. 

Two days ago, I decide to go back to the gym and workout.- I lifted weights (squats 15kg on each side, leg press 100 lbs) but did not intensely lifted. I am 4'11" and weighs 90 lbs. Was this a bad move? Today I started bleeding: (brown to light pink then dark red) accompanied by mild cramps that feels like normal period. I couldn't tell whether I am just experiencing a late period or is this a miscarriage (even if I have been getting negative results on HPT) I have never been pregnant and I don't have any doctor to consult to as of this moment. 

Can you please help me understand the situation? thank you!


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy yes! Ill test in the morning tomorrow. I need to be more thrifty with my FRER. One a day! 

I may test with an IC... once I see a positive on that Ill know its real, but I know its quite early for that still. Fx!!


----------



## ricschick

Kansas if you've had negative hpt i would of thought it's a late period. Xx


----------



## Mom15

This mornings test at 9dpo. Maybe a shadow??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0591.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## loves_cookies

I see something Mom15! I'm usually rubbish at line spotting too!


----------



## ricschick

I see something!!! Fx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I see it, Mom15! Eeek! :D

Alligator, did you test????

I'm 6 dpo now and I just took my temperature for fun and it shows that I have a low fever, even though I feel fine. Other than that, no symptoms.


----------



## Mom15

When (if you are) will you test Spiffy? About your temp sounds like a good confirmation that you are in your tww.


----------



## Alligator

I did test and it was nearly negative :( maybe a squinter. Not sure what that means. Im pretty down and feeling out but my breasts are quite sore and tender today. And I woke up feeling a bit nauseous. 

This is such a rollercoaster and a disaster.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Kansas- very similar thing happened to me recently. I had a very regular cycle, and then DH and I started road cycling together, started weight training, we have been travelling a lot, plus I'm in grad school and totally stressed. Cycle went from 28 days on the nose to 31-34 days! Doc said it's not out of the ordinary but I had everything checked out just in case! Hope this helps <3


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alli, been thinking of you! Hang onto hope!!! I am def feeling that rollercoaster ride! Fx your sticky little bean will be here soon!!! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, since I can't temp in the morning (because of irregular wake up times) I temp sometimes during the day, after sitting still for a while. It's always 98.2 post-ovulation, and 99.7 after ovulation. When I took my temp today it was 100.4, so quite a bit higher than usual. Maybe it doesn't mean anything, but it's different, and that's a good sign, usually.

Alligator, did you take a pic so we can squint too?

I only have one test, so I'm going to try really hard to wait until AF is late to test, but I'm not sure I'll make it. :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Didnt take a pic this morning as I was so sad and angry at what I saw (barely saw!) myself, compared to yesterdays test. We will see what tomorrow brings! 

Your temp does sound promising!!


----------



## karoolia

I've been keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies testing!

Mom15 - have you tested again? 

Alligator - you're still early so don't count yourself out yet. 

Spiffy - I could never make it. Stretch our food for an extra week to avoid going grocery shopping? No problem. Not take a test until it was time? Nope, out the door buying more tests every time.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, I totally caved and bought a few more tests. :haha: But since they're FRERs, I'm going to try and wait until at least 10 dpo.

Mom15, you're killing us with anticipation after that test yesterday!


----------



## Mom15

Sorry...too many threads to update. Haha. Will attach my progression pic :)


----------



## Mom15

My phone is acting up it wont go to the desktop version. And now DS is not letting me do anything. I will post when he is asleep. In the meantime you can find my pic in the October test thread.


----------



## Alligator

Loving it Mom15....fx it's a sticky bean!

I've started lighting spotting brown/tan/cm...hard to tell but it's quite light, I put a pantyliner on this AM as I noticed it after I got out of the shower and didn't want a mess. It looked like it went from tan, to darker brown, back to creamy/milky CM, all in a few hours from what I could see on the liner. 

I'm a bit crampy but nothing awful, however it makes me think like AF is coming early (I'm 10dpo) because this is what happened last cycle. Some light spotting, light cramps, then full on AF the next day and horrific cramping (so bad I had to go home from work, in tears I was in so much pain). So I hope it's just implantation bleeding but I am fearful it's AF come early, and my cycle is now a mess. This would only be day 25 of the cycle and like a 10 day LP, if it is AF arriving early. Not impressed.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, that's great progression! Yay! :happydance:

Alligator, fingers crossed it's just implantation bleeding!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies. I still cant get the desktop version to work it just goes back to mobile. Even after restarting phone. 
Going for hCG this afternoon :) will update results ASAP probably get them tomorrow.


----------



## ricschick

Mom15 it's looking great!!! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Looks very promising Mom15!! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Mom15

Its finally working again. Making up for the no-show of a pic this morning. 10dpo this afternoon. No hold and no reducing in liquids. Could have probably been darker had I had a hold and no liquids. 

Im trying to use up all my ic instead of saving them in case something goes wrong. Dont want to jinx myself. Im already feeling funky so a lot stronger earlier symptoms than with the mc. So that has me excited.
 



Attached Files:







7A49312C-73B1-42F2-8D10-D44ED308C5D1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elmum

Mom15! That looks great!


----------



## elmum

Alligator, fx that you are having implantation spotting. I always cramp like a period early in pregnancy. Thinking of all of you who are testing!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15!! I am loving that line yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, that's looking great! I'm so glad that after all your months of waiting to TTC, you were rewarded with a BFP on the first try!


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ladies!

And yes spiffy, its great to know that at least we dont struggle to conceive. 

More clots tonight. Dark red. Ugh EVERY TIME I get pregnant. I guess I should be used to it now, but I cant help wondering in the back of my mind if its going to cause another mc. 

Just took my temp and it was at 98.5. Its always a bit higher before I fall asleep but this is quite high so really hoping I see a higher temp again. My chart looks very similar to the one I had with DS. With his my temp dropped to 97.3 at 11dpo and then was back up to 97.7. So fx.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations mom15! So happy for you!!! Xx


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Rics!

Temp is back up although had a night with lots of waking up. DS woke up at 3am and slept in our bed. So needless to say my temp may have been up due to that. 

HCG was 25 yesterday. That is 4 points higher than last time at the same dpo both about 4pm in the afternoon. Will go back on Monday for a repeat draw.


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations mom15 xx


----------



## Alligator

Sounds like good news Mom15 - fx your next draw shows a big increase!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I hope that your next draw helps you feel less nervous about the spotting and the clots. :hugs: Your temp and your hcg and your symptoms all seem really good for how early you are, though! :flower:

I'm 8 dpo and thanks to the fact that I only have FRERs, I'm actually not tempted to test at all. :haha: Plus, I think I've decided to wait to test until I see a good rise in my resting heart rate. With my last pregnancy, that happened around 10/11 dpo. I'll attach a picture, so you see what I'm talking about. It looked very similar to a triphastic temp chart, with an implantation dip and everything. The second picture was a non-pregnant cycle so you can see the difference.

So if I see my heart rate shoot up like that again, I'll test.
 



Attached Files:







20171003_111256.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1









Screenshot_20171003-111623.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## karoolia

Yay Mom15!!! So excited for you :happydance:

I'm sorry the spotting has you nervous. Absolutely understandable. If that is normal for you I wouldn't worry too much though. Something that really helped me was staying super in tune with my body and noticing differences between this pregnancy and the miscarriage. I know every pregnancy is different and symptoms don't really mean much, but it just comforted me to think "oh, I feel this more than last time" or "I don't have that same nagging worry" or whatever. Finding differences gave me evidence that I could be hopeful, if that makes sense.


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies!
So, I finally got some clear answers and am hopeful as we continue TTC after the loss we suffered in August. 
AF arrived today. 7 weeks exactly from our miscarriage at 17 weeks. 
My HCG levels didn&#8217;t drop completely in 7 weeks! I was at a 9 yesterday (which was a drop since Thursday) and AF today. So, maybe they dropped below 5 today? 
Either way, I&#8217;m thankful that this wasn&#8217;t a new pregnancy, because my levels were so low, making another miscarriage likely. 
My levels will HOPEFULLY go low enough where I can test this cycle and be excited if and when I get a BFP.
I appreciate you all listening. And am here to support you!
Fx for lots of baby dust !!


----------



## Alligator

Elmum - Im sorry your levels didnt drop! How frustrating, in 7 weeks, to still have it! I suspect I may still have some too as I got vvvvvvfl on FRER again this month that dont get darker (or get lighter than darker - so annoying). Fx for this next cycle for you! Xx


----------



## Mom15

Elmum - glad you got some answers, I think I wrote in an earlier post that it took that long for my body to have hCG levels below 5. In fact my last draw was a 6, punch in the face. By my doc had mercy with me and called it good. I Oed about a week after that so just like you 7 weeks after the mc I had a level above 5 even if barely. Im glad you get a fresh start. My doctor had advised to wait two month after my levels were below 5 and it was torture, but I also felt really good about this cycle right from the start. I could tell my temps were much more balanced and I got a nice rise where as the two previous cycles my charts werent that great. I cant blame you if you want to try right away, but be aware your body may still be trying to balance your hormones. I wish you all the best though and hope your rainbow will be here soon!


----------



## Mom15

Alli - I hope by some miracle that your temp will be back up tomorrow. Im so sorry this has been such a rollercoaster and I hope you get answers soon! :hugs: from your cycle buddy :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Elmum I'm so glad your out of limbo! As much as it's disappointing that af came I myself felt relieved that it was a fresh start if that makes sense?? I really hope your rainbow comes very soon. Xxx


----------



## karoolia

Elmum - like the others I'm sorry you didn't have a new pregnancy, but I have to agree that I felt relieved as well to start fresh and hope you do as well. I think I was 6 weeks exactly from D&C to af starting, but my pregnancy had ended at least a week if not two before I had the D&C so 7 weeks sounds right on by my experience. Here's hoping for a rainbow baby soon for you and everyone!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, I'm so glad you got some answers, even though it wasn't a new pregnancy. :hugs:

Alligator, your temp came back up!!!


----------



## Mom15

Alli - your temp is up ahhh! I know the bfns are disheartening but maybe you truly did implant late. 

Spiffy - how many dpo are you? When would af be due?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm 9 dpo today, and AF isn't due for another week, at 16 dpo. I'm feeling kind of discouraged today, but if I feel more optimistic tomorrow, I'll test.


----------



## Mom15

Alli - your temp is up ahhh! I know the bfns are disheartening but maybe you truly did implant late. 

Spiffy - how many dpo are you? When would af be due?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I just don't feel right, so I decided to go to the dollar store and pick up a few cheap tests so I feel less guilty about using them. I took this test after a 2 hour afternoon hold. I don't know how well you can see it in the picture, but there's a very obvious line in real life, and it showed up in the time limit. I'll be double checking with a FRER this afternoon after I hold my pee for a bit.
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20171004_131017_opt.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy I think I see what you're seeing there - Fx for you!!!

My temp DID come up! Not sure what's going on. I was up an hour and a half earlier than usual (my body just woke me up at that time as I had to be up about 30-45 mins earlier than usual and I think I was anxious about it) so I temped then and got 97.70...when I 'woke up' after a cat nap an hour or so later, closer to my usual time, it was 98.09. I entered my temp into a site that adjusts you BBT based on wakeup time at hot 97.98 so I put that in for today, to account for the much earlier wake up. Either way, a rise back up!

I've been feeling some on/off cramps all day and can't tell if it's weird digestion issues or AF...it feels a bit different than AF but similar at the same time (hard to describe I know). Hopefully it doesn't mean AF is on the way, I'm still getting loads of milky/creamy CM...nothing to do but wait. 12dpo today and FF says AF is due tomorrow, but based off my pre-MC cycles, I would expect Friday or Saturday to be the more likely date. So, who knows!

I think I will test with an IC tonight.


----------



## loves_cookies

I see it Spiffy! Good luck!


----------



## ricschick

Omg spiffy I see it!!


----------



## Mom15

Its undeniably there Spiffy!!! 

I have one frer. I have only ever used a frer at 15 dpo. With DS I waited that long to test which meant af was 3 days late. Not sure what was wrong with me waiting this long to test. lol. I know I hadnt discovered bnb yet. So for fun I always do a frer at 15dpo :). 

I saw my progesterone is only at 9.54 at 10dpo. Trying not to freak out about that. It was 10.5 with my mc also at 10dpo. But my symptoms are so much stronger so Im hoping with all I have that it is staying in there. Af would have been due today and she stayed away. :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I waited until 5.5 weeks to test with my first. The test line used almost all the dye. :haha: Oh to be that relaxed again. :winkwink:

As for the numbers from your draw, think of it this way: would you be worried if you didn't know? If not, then try not to stress! AF is nowhere in sight, you've got symptoms, and your tests have been great. I know it's not easy after a miscarriage, but this pregnancy has the same chance to succeed as any other. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Thanks spiffy! You are right. Sometimes we have too much data to get stressed out. DH has been saying I am pregnant since 1dpo. Of course he couldnt have known. He started calling her Esmeralda. The name has totally grown on me. Baby Esmie :). I am very thrilled about how we stopped bding two days before O to sway girl. I really dont care if I have another boy, I will love whoever will be this child. but I like the feeling that I did what I could to influence destiny. Lol.


----------



## Alligator

Aww Esmie...what a sweet name!!! <3


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, that's an adorable name! We're also hoping for pink this time around, and I like that we did what we could. :flower:

The results are in! Definitely preggo! (By the way, I'm impressed with the dollar store test, it's just as obvious as the FRER!)
 



Attached Files:







20171004_164355.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6









PSX_20171004_164740.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mom15

Isnt it? We may have to stick with it if its a girl. Staying team yellow though, but this time I want to have names picked for sure. With our first we were unsure to the last minute. Too stressful.


----------



## Mom15

Awesome news Spiffy!!


----------



## Mom15

Alli - I really hope you will see a line tonight or tomorrow! Your chart looks like mine in the sense that your temp dipped and then went back up.


----------



## Alligator

YAY spiffy great line!!! Congrats <3


----------



## Mom15

So I just looked at the calendar and if all goes well I will be 12 weeks on Dec first, my angels due date who I miscarried at 12 weeks exactly. Feels like closure in a way like this one hopefully picks up where the last one had to leave me.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, that's awesome! Its beautiful how things work sometimes. <3


----------



## Alligator

How sweet is that mom15.. sometimes the universe gets it right. Yay!


----------



## elmum

Love the name Esmie! &#55357;&#56471;
We swayed for a Girl last time focusing mainly on timing and it worked. Fx

Spiffy! Yay for your BFP!!!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mom15

Damn Spiffy you wasted no time on that ticker!!! Love that you are not afraid to put it up. I need to switch my chart out with one. Ok so now I almost started crying. With the last one my ticker had a little pumpkin as I thought the baby would be early and would come around thanksgiving. I had forgotten about that ticker. This last Sunday we went to a pumpkin patch and got 4 pumpkins including one for baby Esmie. It just now occurred to me that I called my angel pumpkin. So many signs :angel:


----------



## Alligator

So many signs Mom15! That is just beautiful. 

The last few days Ive seen references to rainbows (in totally unrelated to rainbow baby places). A friend posted a photo of her little one in a rainbow tutu, a colleague posted a photo of rainbows appearing in her house because of her windows and the light, and today I saw a Snapchat story that included a rainbow bath bomb. I know Im being crazy but 3 signs, of rainbows!!!


----------



## Mom15

Wow that is neat!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15 and Alligator, it is strange how sometimes signs like that happen. A few days after I ovulated, I found myself asking my daughter what she would think if we had another baby. It's like I just knew this time (that didn't stop me from doubting myself a lot, though).

Yep, I put up a ticker right away this time, because I decided that, whatever the future holds, I'm going to celebrate this baby. I'm going to try not to let fear overshadow the love I already feel for this little one. <3


----------



## Mom15

I got my ticker. So June was the most recent name that we talked about before this pregnancy happened. Now I am due in June. Its starting to sound like I am making these things up but Im convinced this one is meant to be!

And yes i know its a ladybug, they didnt have a junebug ;)


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy congratulations I'm so happy for all of you!!! Hopefully alligator you won't be far behind!! Xx


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alli~ I am LOVING the signs and the dreams!!! Rainbows also symbolize hope, new beginnings, fulfillment of your heart's desire <3


----------



## Alligator

Love that tickers ladies!! Celebrate those little beans, every day!!

Thanks rics! How are you feeling?

Bebe - right? I feel like Im not making these up and they are coincidences... but maybe Im paying more attention to everything rainbow related lately.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, have you tested? I see that your temp stayed up today!


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy, I love that I can just look at your ticker to see what size my baby is :). Wonder if there is a June due date group yet?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I found it!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2447737-june-jewels-2018-a.html


----------



## Alligator

Yes - bfn this morning on an IC. Squinter line on FRER but I got those like 6 days ago and nothing came of that either. I wont believe it until its dark and a clear positive; and I see SOMETHING on an IC. FF says AF due today, which makes sense based off last LP, but no sign so far. Usual cycle length for me, pre MC, is 28-29 days so that would put AF as due Friday or Saturday. Basically every time I go to the washroom Im expecting to see it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I'm so sorry about the BFN. :( High temps and no AF are still good signs, though. :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, here's the progression from yesterday's test to today. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20171005_120826.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ricschick

Wow great progression!!! X


----------



## karoolia

Oh my goodness! So much good news! The site wouldn't let me log in yesterday so I couldn't see any pictures or comment most of the day. Then I was too busy at work this morning. 

Congrats ladies!!!! Spiffy and Mom15 I am SO HAPPY for both of you!! I love that you already have your tickers up. As you know, I just couldn't for a long time, but I still 100% think that every baby should be celebrated as much as possible. 

Alligator I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

And to all, I love all the signs you are seeing/noticing. I think it is wonderful. For me, I just felt different with this pregnancy and took it as a good sign, but we did have one cool thing. I have probably mentioned it. DH's father was born on 01/01 (Jan. 1st), DH was born 02/02 (Feb. 2nd). For as long as I have known him he always joked about how he would love an 03/03 baby and was a little sad when we had originally planned for a Dec baby (which turned into a November baby then a miscarriage). With this pregnancy I am due March 5th and he is over the moon that 03/03 is actually a possibility.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, Karoolia, that's awesome! I'm going to be seriously rooting for you to have your baby on March 3rd now!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Spiffy! You and my husband! I keep telling him not to get his hopes up, but he just can't help it. 

We are actually planning to go home to Canada in April and the other day he was saying he wondered if he could get the OB to induce me on the 3rd because we need extra time to get the baby a passport. I told him I didn't think a 2 day difference would sway the OB, haha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm not sure about Iowa, but here in Utah, you can opt for elective inductions starting at 39 weeks, so you never know. :winkwink:


----------



## Mom15

Spiffynoodles said:


> Mom15, I found it!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2447737-june-jewels-2018-a.html

Yes! I found it too. Im going to hop on that thread.

But this one feels like home, so I will def stick around here! While we dont all have the same due date and some of us are still longing for a new due date, we all have something in common!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree, Mom15, I'll pop into the due date thread occasionally, but I find that they're usually to big and impersonal for me. So I'll stick around here to cheer you all on until were all holding our rainbows. :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia what a sweet story...I hope your little bean comes March 3!!!

AF got me :( Fx for next cycle!


----------



## elmum

Awe, Alligator! I&#8217;m sorry. You and I will both be fx for next cycle together. I am hopeful we will all get our rainbow babies soon. Xoxo


----------



## elmum

Spiffynoodles said:


> Okay, here's the progression from yesterday's test to today. :flower:

That looks great, Spiffy!!!


----------



## karoolia

Alligator and Elmum I am cheering hard for both of you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I'm sorry AF got you. :( I'm hoping that next month brings BFPs for you, Elmum, and Ladyapril. :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Ahh sorry alligator! It will happen xx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies. And now Im battling a cold as well - when it rains it pours as they say. 

AF was weird yesterday. It wasnt red flow at all. Some reddish/brown tinged, and light. More than spotting, but light. Sorry for tmi but I use tampons and after hours of use they were only half full. Very strange. Maybe the illness and stress has thrown off my body.


----------



## karoolia

It doesn't take much to throw our bodies off. You're probably paying more attention now than in the past as well. Here's hoping this is your cycle!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks karoolia! AF was heavy and red yesterday and again today. I am having some cramps too but Im glad because my first period after the MC was very light. Much lighter than usual (one day of heavy and then two of spotting, really). So Im glad this one seems to be heavier and I hope that means its a good sign for conceiving this cycle.


----------



## elmum

Alligator said:


> Thanks karoolia! AF was heavy and red yesterday and again today. I am having some cramps too but Im glad because my first period after the MC was very light. Much lighter than usual (one day of heavy and then two of spotting, really). So Im glad this one seems to be heavier and I hope that means its a good sign for conceiving this cycle.

Sounds like your body is getting ready for Baby! Fx that this is the month for us!!


----------



## Alligator

Elmum I believe that as well! Like my body needed one more month to heal and get back on track and now its readying up for baby. We got pregnant our second cycle trying the first time, and if you count last cycle as our first official one since the MC, this will be number 2. I hope its good luck again for us, and I hope its a good month for you as well! When do you expect to O? Maybe well be buddies?!


----------



## Mom15

Alli - my first two period after the mc were clotty too. The third was normal, so fingers crossed this is your cycle end everything has cleared out!

Elmum - good luck to you too!


----------



## ricschick

I agree I'd look at af as a positive because I feel our bodies no what there doing and it needed a final good clearout, I feel on my 3rd cycle after mmc so that's just how long my body needed. Xx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yep, third cycle post miscarriage for me, too. I had a lot of unexplained cramping during my luteal phase those first two cycles, so I felt like something was still "repairing" from the miscarriage.

Fingers crossed that this cycle is the one where your body feels ready to grow a little rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

4th cycle for me, but only because I held off on the third or it may have happened on the third cycle :)


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy I had lots of cramping this last cycle also, all during the LP, so maybe youre right! This period definitely feels more normal than my last one, thats for sure. I knew the last one wasnt like they used to be but I thought maybe my body was different now, but maybe its a sign that it just wasnt the right time. I really hope that this cycle has normalized a bit and we can conceive. Two or three months doesnt seem that long when you look back but Im sure you ladies can agree, when youre living it, it feels like years.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I agree, Alligator, every month feels like a year when you're trying!

Oh, and remember how I was saying that your resting heart rate jumps up after you get pregnant? Well, I think even if I hadn't tested, I would have know that I was pregnant this month. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







20171009_111650.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ricschick

I too had a lot of cramping after mc. X


----------



## elmum

Alligator said:


> Elmum I believe that as well! Like my body needed one more month to heal and get back on track and now its readying up for baby. We got pregnant our second cycle trying the first time, and if you count last cycle as our first official one since the MC, this will be number 2. I hope its good luck again for us, and I hope its a good month for you as well! When do you expect to O? Maybe well be buddies?!

I hope we will be buddies this month! 
I expect to O in the next two days.
Fx that this is it!!! 
Baby dust Baby dust Baby dust !!:thumbup:


----------



## Alligator

Ooh yay how awesome! AF is finishing up for me so Im a week pr so behind you but maybe well both conceive our July babies soon. Sending you baby dust and so many prayers! Xo


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed for you Elmum!


----------



## Mom15

Elmum - hope you catch that egg!

Allie - just a few more days :) 

Karoolia - cant believe you are almost halfway! How did that happen so fast?!? Are you having an anatomy scan soon?


----------



## Mom15

My levels were in the 600s at 17dpo which is within normal range. And it has at least double every 48h since they were at 25 on 10dpo. Of course now Im spotting heavier again. Ugh why cant that just stop.


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 Im sorry - I hope the spotting eases up! Are your doctors concerned? I totally understand being nervous. Your levels sound good! Fx they keep rising. Keep us posted!!


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 I'm sorry you are getting spotting. How frustrating and worrisome. Some women do tend to spot a lot in early pregnancy though.

And my OB does the anatomy scan at 21 weeks so that'll be coming up Oct. 25th. Seems so far away still, but really only 15 more days!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I'm sorry you're still spotting, but your numbers are sounding good! :thumbup: Did your progesterone go up okay?

Alligator and Elmum, I hope the next few days go quickly so that you can get to the exciting part of your cycles. :winkwink:

Ladyapril, how are you doing?

Nothing much going on here. These first several weeks just draaaaaag.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies! I dont think anyone is really concerned about the spotting. I just get tired of wondering everytime I go to the bathroom if it is worse. Its mentally exhausting. 

I forgot to mention earlier that they scheduled me for a scan on the 25th. How funny Karoolia, that we will have scans on the same day! I will be 6w5d. They wanted to do one at 6w but then my doc wasnt actually working that day and then the next day that worked for everyone was the 25th. I tried to push it back as last time my perfect scan at 6w was giving me false security that everything was fine. But I actually get to see my doc this time instead of the midwife who usually does the first appointments. My doc is much more familiar with my med. history so I appreciate that I get to see him on the first app. 

I was not told what me progesterone was and I forgot to ask. Also last preg. they only tested it on the first draw and not on the second. My Levels will be posted early tomorrow morning and I will double check with the app that I have. It is really nice that I have access to all my previous labs etc. 
Its almost 1am I really need to sleep. Chat more tomorrow :)


----------



## ricschick

I hope the spotting stops mom15!! Great numbers tho!! Xxx


----------



## Mom15

I double checked and my level was 617 on Monday. No progesterone drawn. Dont think my doc believes in it.


----------



## karoolia

Exciting that are scan date buddies! We can count down the days together!

What is nice about 6w5d is that you should be able to see baby! I had an emergency scan then after panicking over some spotting and it was great to see the baby, it even had a baby shape at that point. My first real scan at 11 weeks was much better of course, but I still stared at the first scan picture for a long time. 

I'm glad you and your doctor aren't concerned about the spotting! I still hope it stops soon though!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 you're in my prayers, everyday! I can only imagine all your fears and worries after the MC but I know this will be your sticky take home babe <3 Can't wait for your scan!!!


----------



## Mom15

14 more days Karoolia!! Haha

Thanks Allie! I appreciate it :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I'm jealous that you get a scan so soon, Mom15. I have to wait until November 13th. :brat:


----------



## Mom15

Oh no Spiffy, thats ages away! Well keep you busy somehow :)


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, that wait is terrible! I know how it feels (forever). My OB won't see you until 10 weeks. For this pregnancy I didn't get seen until 11 actually because I called a little too late. 

So, I may have splurged a little too much on myself. We are in Vegas for a conference my husband is attending. He suggested I treat myself to a pre-natal massage while he is busy. I booked a package with a full body scrub and massage (80 minutes). It is costing a fortune, but I am really excited!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yeah, my OB won't see me until 10 weeks, either, but she's having me do an ultrasound the week before. But it's better than my last OB who would see me or do an ultrasound until 12 weeks. And the OB I used for my first baby didn't give me an ultrasound until the 20 week anatomy scan!

Karoolia, enjoy that massage! You deserve to pamper yourself from time to time! :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Karoolia you enjoy that massage! It sounds lovely. Youre growing a human, you deserve it! And not like you can drink or party it up in Vegas, so really, youre saving money hahaha.


----------



## Mom15

That sounds sooo relaxing Karoolia! Enjoy every minute. 

Tonight I was getting these sharp pains like on the right side of my vagina between the opening and cervix. I remember those from my first pregnancy, just not that early. Im trying so hard to think positive. I was all fine until I go to the bathroom right before bed and see more spotting when I wipe. Like dark brown but red tinged. I just want to keep this bean so badly. I really hope its the baby and sack etc growing and pushing old stuff out. My cervix had been feeling soft and closed but just now it felt more firm and a bit open, but I guess the clots have to come out so maybe thats why it felt that way. I wish I could be having one continuous sono and see every minute what is going on. Going to try to talk myself back into that everything is fine and at the very least I have the sono in two weeks and I wont be wondering for weeks like last time if everything is ok.


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 I can only guess how this must be for you. I'm so sorry you're so anxious. I know that brownish/red does mean older blood and could be the little bean just making itself comfy in it's new home. I'm praying for you, as you know.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you so much!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sorry you're feeling down, Mom15. :( I hope the spotting stops soon. :hugs:

As for me, I've had zero symptoms of pregnancy. I half expected AF to still show up yesterday. One little tiny bout of nausea here and there would be nice...


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy, I totally understand! I hope you start to feel something soon for your own peace of mind. I'm glad AF has stayed away <3


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 I'm sorry you are feeling worried. I have felt worried this entire pregnancy so I completely get it. Hopefully the spotting stops soon and you can feel a little more relaxed. 

Spiffy, you're still pretty early for symptoms. I didn't really have anything until 7ish weeks and even then I guess I was lucky because I only had mild nausea no actual sickness. I know what you mean though, after a loss/losses every symptom no matter how annoying is very welcome.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ladies! You are calming me down. 

Spiffy- I totally get it. Im so excited for every minute that I feel slightly off and get so nervous the second I feel normal, because with the miscarriage the second the pregnancy ended I lost all symptoms I just didnt think to have things checked out so i carried on for 5 weeks.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, the same thing happened to me. My symptoms disappeared around 6 weeks, but I didn't miscarry until 10 weeks. Ugh, having to wait until 9 weeks for reassurance is horrible! With any luck, I might be able to find the heartbeat with my doppler before then (I've located baby at 8 weeks in past pregnancies) but if I can't find it, I know it will totally freak me out.


----------



## Mom15

That is a long time to wait. Hopefully everything will be perfect when you go and you can relax a little. I didnt want my scan too early because last time everything looked great at 6w and I relaxed and when I got worried about no symptoms I kept telling myself its all fine because I saw a perfect heartbeat. 
My scan is early again but at least 5days later than last time. But I wont relax I think until I have a second scan or hear a heartbeat towards to end of the first tri.


----------



## Alligator

Hugs to both of you. Im praying for your little rainbows everyday.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

How are you ladies doing? 

Elmum, have you ovulated yet?

Alligator, you're getting close! 

Mom15, are you still spotting? Either way, I hope you're feeling a little more optomistic.

As for me, I had my first true bout of queasiness tonight, so it's finally starting to feel real. :flower:


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, I have reached a sort of status quo. Spotting is the same every single day. Not more not less. But it is always dark brown, so Im not worried anymore. I have a bicornuate uterus and a 7cm firbroid and my doc said those things can make it harder for the uterus to shed all of its lining efficiently. So I think I always have sth left over in there which why I spot and also spot before every period for a good 3-4days. I also have the same queasiness sometimes more sometimes less intense depending on how I eat. My stomach has been getting upset a bit causing the opposite of constipation which is exactly what happened with DS. With the mc I was sooo constipated. Its very interesting how different in the end my mc pregnancy was right from the start. It does make me feel better thinking my little bean just wasnt healthy enough to be with us on earth because I felt so different. I was so worried that my uterus just couldnt hold on to it, but now I dont think that anymore. 
10 more days til my first scan. Im not going to lie I will be so anxious I hope I can make my self get off the elevator that goes to my docs office. 
Even if everything is perfect I know I will still be reserved but I dont want to hear there is a problem in any way. 

Spiffy - although unpleasant Im glad you are starting to feel a little nausea! Less than three weeks for your scan right!?!


----------



## Alligator

Sounds like everything is going well Mom15! Seems like the spotting might just be normal for you, and Im glad its gotten no worse. I totally get what you mean about being anxious for the scan. Please let me know closer to, and I will continue to pray for you. 

I started OPKs yesterday! Obviously negative but looked a bit darker than when I started last time. Cd10 today and I think Ill get a positive around cd13 or so, like last time. I have a full event workday on Tuesday so I likely wont be able to test til the evening so I hope I dont miss it if it happens then!! I think we will start bding everyday on Tuesday or Wednesday just in case!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I'm glad to hear that the spotting isn't any worse. Hopefully it dies off soon. It is interesting to see how different our symptoms are between different pregnancies. I can't stand the thought of anything sweet, even ice cream, which is my favorite dessert, hasn't appealed to me. I was the opposite with my three boys, so I'm hoping that means I'm having another girl.

Oh, and my scan is actually in 4 weeks. :( So far away still!

Alligator, I'd say don't wait until Tuesday to start BDing, just in case. I conceived on CD 12 this time, so you never know! :winkwink:


----------



## Alligator

Interesting spiffy!! We bd this morning (its the weekend lol!) so I wanted to wait a day to start, just in case (would be cd12). Last cycle DH felt like our intimacy was robotic and he was so tired, by the end it was like a job and it wasnt fun anymore. This cycle I was committed to every other day until positive opk, then everyday, until temp rise... that way we dont get worn out, DH will feel more of the love all cycle long. And the swimmers should be ready to go!!


----------



## karoolia

Alligator, my husband felt the same way. After the mc I was a little too determined to know everything and conceive again as soon as possible. So I used OPKs and tracked temperature. I remember my husband saying that the blinking smiley faces were haunting him, haha. He found it really stressful to know we had to bd on certain days. It's funny because we have always had a pretty active sex life, but he said it just wasn't the same when he knew we had to do it.


----------



## Alligator

karoolia that's just what my DH said. We've had a good sex life most of our lives together, but he felt the same, pressure to perform. But he has been a good sport about it. This cycle I feel a little more relaxed myself so I'm hoping that's good news.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

You want to hear my trick? I never told DH when I was fertile or ovulating...I would just wear slightly more provocative clothing on those days and he would ask for sex almost everyday. :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Ooh good idea! I tried that but sometimes he'll say 'oh I want to babe but I'm tired' and I would be like '...but it's important!' and then he would kinda know what was going on!! I think we both feel less pressure this month which is good!


----------



## tabitham

Hi everyone,

I will be starting the TTC journey in a few weeks once my cycle returns. I lost my little boy on oct 3rd at 27 weeks to a placenta abruption. heres my story my DH and I started trying to conceive 3 years ago, at the time I had my tubes tied and my ob recommended IVF so we did 2 cycles wasted over $25k with no results. I finally got my tubes untied in march of 2016 we got pregnant in oct 2016 and had an early mc, got pregnant again in dec 2016 another early mc. got pregnant again in march 2017, pregnancy was perfect until no heartbeat at 27 week scan. I realize some people might be shocked that we want to try again so soon after a loss like our last, but I am 37 and don't have time to waste.


----------



## karoolia

tabitham I am so sorry about your losses. I'm sure they have all been devastating, especially the most recent one. Everyone is different in terms of when they feel ready to try again. For me, trying again right away was the one thing I felt I could do to help myself move on and heal. I can completely understand you diving right back in. 

This group has a great mix of ladies who are either trying again after a loss or have recently become pregnant again. It has been a great source of support for me on this journey. I hope you come to feel the same way.


----------



## Mom15

Tabitham - I cant imagine the heartbreak you have gone through in the last three years. Like Karoolia said this group has been very supportive and we have all been through losses each in our own way. After my mmc I felt I wasnt going to really feel healed until I conceived again and had my rainbow baby. So I understand trying again right away. A new pregnancy is not going to wipe away the pain but it hopefully brings back joy while always remembering our lost ones! Please feel free to let it all out here. We will be here for you!


----------



## tabitham

Thank you so much! The last couple of weeks have been extremely difficult, in fact the hardest thing I have ever been through, but I am trying to remain hopeful that we will still be able to have a little one. My husband doesn't have any children of his own, so I think the losses have been exceptionally hard on him, not knowing if he ever will. I have 4 children from a previous marriage, but they are all older 20, 18, 15, and 14. I am really hoping that we can have one together. My OB recommended waiting 6 months before trying again, but I plan on waiting the 4-6 weeks and then just seeing what happens and if we reach the 6 month mark unsuccessful I will go back on the Letrozole. My cycles were irregular and we had to use Letrozole, but since the last loss I have lost 28 lbs and am going to continue trying to lose more, with hopes that my cycle will straighten itself out. I went from about 160lbs before IVF to 198 when we last got pregnant.


----------



## Alligator

Oh tabitham... I am so sorry for your loss. The ladies above are right, we have all been through our own trials and losses. They have helped me greatly over the last 2-3 months since my miscarriage. Theres no judgement here. You try when youre ready; you know what you need to heal. Hugs.


----------



## ricschick

tabitham I'm so sorry I can't imagine what you've gone through but you sound very strong and positive!! I really hope and pray you get your rainbow very soon!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 - One more week until your scan! How have you been feeling?


----------



## ricschick

Guys I'm so excited I found babies hb last night with the Doppler!!! I literally put the probe on and found it straight away!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## karoolia

Amazing ricschick! I think I found it around 9 weeks too. Speaking of which, how are you 9 weeks already?! Time is flying!


----------



## Alligator

Rics holy smokes! That's awesome...I also can't believe you're already 9w!!! How crazy, time goes fast, really.


----------



## Mom15

Yay for finding the heartbeat Rics!!!

Karoolia - one more week!!! Been feeling good, meaning I have uneasy stomach, exhausted, tired. All things I missed last time. Needless to say I have my hopes up very high that bean is growing well!


----------



## Alligator

And you're almost 6 weeks already Mom15...time is flying!


----------



## Mom15

I know! And I hope you catch that egg and will be right behind us!


----------



## karoolia

Yes, Alligator I hope you and everyone else trying is up next! I see you had a positive OPK? You could have another kind of positive in just a couple of weeks!


----------



## ricschick

To me it's going slowly but I S'pose when I look back it has!! 
Karoolia I can't believe your half way!!! Are you finding out the sex of baby? Are you showing yet? 
Mom15 6 weeks already!! Half way through 1st tri!!! I too saw a big difference in this pregnancy to last! 

Alligator I really hope this is your cycle!!! Xx


----------



## Alligator

Aw you ladies are so sweet. I sure did have a positive OPK this am! Going to test again in a few hours. Last cycle my positive was cd13 in the evening, today it was FMU so about 12 hours earlier than last time. I O'd cd15 last time so maybe I'll O earlier? Hard to say. I still feel more relaxed, and like DH and I will BD the next 2-3 days (dtd this AM already) and cover our bases. So hoping this is our cycle!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Tabitham, I'm so very sorry about all your losses, especially the loss of your little boy. I can't even imagine how hard that must have been. :cry:

I, too, have noticed differences with this pregnancy versus my miscarriage. I know you probably don't care much about my heart rate stuff, but I've found it to be a very reliable tool. For example, my heart rate went up when I got pregnant last time, but sort of dipped up and down a lot, and then took a sharp drop around 6 weeks, which is when my symptoms all disappeared and I started getting a bad feeling about things. This time, though, it has steadily gone up and up, to the point now where it hasn't been this high since I was pregnant with my 1 year old. So it may sound silly, but it's a huge source of comfort for me.


----------



## Alligator

That doesnt sound silly at all! What a cool thing your body is telling you.


----------



## Mom15

I agree it sounds awesome. In fact when you first started talking about your heart rate I thought I need to get a heart rate monitor because that just sounds so easy to check.


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy the heart rate thing is fascinating!!! What a great way to monitor what's happening in your body. Xx


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy the heart rate thing is very interesting. I was aware that your heart rate goes up while pregnant, but it never occurred to me to monitor it. I have a fitbit that tracks heartbeat so I easily could, just never have. 

ricschick - time always feels slower to you. I feel like I am always waiting for the next milestone, but everyone else is amazed that I am 20 weeks already. Just how it goes!

I am showing, but I'm still in that in between faze. Now that everyone knows a lot of people are either saying they thought they had noticed or that they'll have to look closer haha. I guess I'm still small enough that it depends on my outfit. People who don't know me well can't tell yet. To them I just look like I have a little extra pudge :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Aw I bet you look adorable karoolia.

I had a Fitbit Blaze so I track my HR and while it's a good thing last cycle I became obsessive, checking to see if it went up like, every 30 minutes. I was really quite insane last cycle LOL. I feel a bit more calm this go around. It went up slightly yesterday which I looked back, seems like it may correlate to ovulation (I had a positive OPK yesterday but then another positive today, and a huge temp spike...weird?)...anyway, I'm going to try to not obsess over it this month and just note it down daily, for records moving forward.

Any insight on if you can ovulate and still get a positive OPK. By my temp rise (and I had O pain yesterday) I probably ovulated, but got a positive test this morning...I'm so unsure!


----------



## karoolia

Alligator, opks test for a surge right? So your surge could start and be strong enough to get a positive and still continue to increase into the next day or just still be high from ovulating before it goes down again. Looking back at my chart from when I conceived I had a positive OPK on CD 16 and CD 17, but temp rise pin pointed ovulation at CD17.

I'm definitely not an OPK expert though if anyone else has better info!


----------



## Alligator

Oh that is interesting and you're right! Last month I had a positive cd13 and 14, then O'd 15 confirmed with a temp rise on 16. So I think I was just expecting the same or similar but our bodies can change it up on us! And I got my positive OPK half a day earlier than last cycle so that may play a part.

Oh well I think we've covered it, either way!


----------



## karoolia

I'm willing to bet that if I had done an OPK on CD18 it would have been positive, but my temp was way up that morning so I knew I had probably ovulated on CD17 and didn't bother.


----------



## Alligator

I am just a weirdo and wanted to test again this morning just to see. I had a negative with SMU (it was a near positive but definitely the control was slightly darker than the test) so it's on the way out for sure. And I am sure my FMU was concentrated as well, which could have accounted for the positive.


----------



## Mom15

No spotting for the last two days! Just wanted to update quickly :)


----------



## karoolia

That's great Mom15!! 

I had some spotting early on as well and remember how relieved I was when it stopped. I'm hoping you're done with it now for good!

Are you getting excited for your scan? Less than a week now!

Alligator I hope your TWW goes by quickly, make sure you keep us updated!

Is anyone else getting ready to test soon?


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yup Karoolia! In my tww <3


----------



## karoolia

thencomesbebe said:


> Yup Karoolia! In my tww <3

Exciting! Keep us updated. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Alligator! I hope it goes by fast!

I'm pretty sure Elmum is in her TWW, so hopefully she chimes in soon.

Mom15, I'm so glad your spotting stopped! Must be such a relief.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies! I believe Bebe and I are tww buddies!! Good to have ladies to go through this with. I also got my blood test results back (remember I kept getting faint positives?).. my levels were below 1 as of Wednesday so that is a huge relief! I know any line I get is a new pregnancy now. Yay! 

Mom15 so glad to hear the spotting has stopped!


----------



## Mom15

Glad you got your results back and you know that nothing was retained. That was one of my biggest worry, but luckily I was having draws to begin with which I am realizing is not the norm. 

Got an automated call from my doctor to confirm my appointment next week. Its getting real! I feel like I am starting to sense my uterus. I could have sworn I had a really mild Braxton Hicks earlier. Just felt like it was tightening. I probably only noticed as I know what they feel like from my first pregnancy. 

I keep going through my upcoming sonogram from seeing a perfect bean to Im sorry we dont have a heartbeat. Ughh. It just has to be ok. The nausea I have tells me all is fine, but there is just no guarantee. 5 MORE DAYS! Same for you Karoolia!


----------



## Alligator

I am so sorry youre feeling anxious. I am praying for you and your rainbow baby. I totally understand why you feel how you do. Remember this is a new pregnancy for you, and the worries are normal. But they wont change your result. Hugs.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you Allie, that is so true! All will be well (that is what my gut is saying and last time it said the opposite, so I am going to trust that)


----------



## Alligator

Our bodies and minds are powerful! I think when I look back I kind of worried it would be me too, I compulsively googled miscarriage rates... but I felt so ill that I told myself that had to be a good sign. 

You have a much better chance of having a healthy babe than another loss; focus on that and know that everyday is a gift! XX


----------



## thencomesbebe

So happy your tests came back with good news!


----------



## ricschick

Glad spotting has stopped mom15!! Good luck for your scan!!! Exciting!!

Fantastic results alligator!! All ready for a new bean!!!


----------



## elmum

Welcome to this special group, Tabi. Although, what bonds us is a great loss, you will find such caring and supportive women here. I am deeply sorry for the loss of your son. I lost my youngest daughter at 18 weeks. The cause was fetal maternal hemorrhage. We are also trying right away.
Ladies, my body has not been so quick to recover as I had hoped. I just started on a high dose of birth control pills to regulate my cycle. Expecting AF at the end of the month and hopeful that we can TTC successfully in November. It doesnt look like I oed this month. Im discouraged and nautious (due to the high dose bc pills).
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, I'm sorry that your cycle hasn't regulates on its own. I hope this month on bc does the trick for you. :hugs:

Alligator, I'm glad your test showed that you haven't retained anything. I worried about that, too, especially with how much random cramping I had the two months before my bfp.


----------



## karoolia

elmum I'm sorry you're body isn't cooperating. How frustrating! I have heard of a lot of women doing better after a round of bc. Are you just going to take it for the one month? I'm assuming so if you are trying in November. I ovulated two weeks after I stopped my bc (pre-mc) so hopefully the same thing happens for you.


----------



## elmum

Yes, Karoolia. 
Basically, I got AF at the end of September. After spotting for three weeks. AF stayed heavy for 13 days. Day 14 nothing. Day 15 started spotting again with some smaller clots. My HCG level is finally down to below 2. But we don&#8217;t think I ovulated. So I&#8217;m taking 3 pills a day for 3-5 days or until bleeding and spotting stops. After that, 2 pills for 3 days. Then one a day until all 21 pills are gone. Should expect AF then and then I won&#8217;t take any more BC pills. Lots of stuff going on here. And still grieving the loss of our baby girl. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy I was the same.. random cramping much more throughout my cycle. Im relieved to say the least! 

Elmum - I am so sorry. I hope that you see some good results from the pills and your body regulates. Hugs.


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry you are going through this elmum. I hope the pills work well for you and that your body is back in gear soon. I really admire your spirit. You sound like you are staying positive and optimistic for the future and that is wonderful!We're all rooting for you!


----------



## elmum

Ladies,
Im trying not to stress, but this whole HCG thing and how much can be detected in a FRER is driving me nuts. So, in our TTC attempt, weve BDd when the OPT detected HF. I had some in between Times with no AF and no spotting. However, my midwife put me on BC pills saying that I didnt O this month. Its true that I never got an LH surge, but I did have O symptoms and thought the spotting could be O spotting or implantation. Ive been concerned about taking the BC pills in the off chance that I am pregnant. So, I took a FRER HPT this morning. The second line is very faint. but, its there. My last blood draw showed HCG as less than 2. Thats too small a number to show up on a FRER, right? I did take a FRER last week just to make sure I didnt see a line anymore and I didnt.
Help! Have you guys seen HCG lines show up at less than 2?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5967.jpeg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Alligator

Oh elmum.....what a rollercoaster for you.

I had faint positives lines all last cycle...even had one at CD7 (2 days after AF ended so I wasn't pregnant). I finally made an appointment with my doctor and my levels were less than 1, but I don't know what the levels were at the time of the tests as it was about a week and a half later. The lines never got darker and AF arrived.

I have read about some women having the same thing and basically it's dodgy false positive tests, or picking up CRAZY low levels. I am praying so hard that this is real for you. I have practically sworn off FRER's this cycle, I don't think I can take the faint line fiasco anymore :(


----------



## elmum

Thanks, Alligator.
I am going to swear off FRERs after this as well. I just wanted to get an obvious BFN so I would know next time I get a BFP that it is real. 
Spotting has almost completely gone away and AF is due Tuesday. 
The other thing that has made me crazy is that I'm sick. With fever. I haven't been sick since 7DPO when I got pregnant in May. I didn't realize I was pregnant until a week later. So, since I'm sick again, I thought maybe it was history repeating itself...
But, I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## ricschick

That line looks pretty obvious to me! I'd test again in the morning and see if it gets darker don't take the bc pills until af comes!! I hope this turns positive for you!!!xx


----------



## Alligator

I totally understand what you mean, that's why I tested at cd7, just wanting that negative so I could KNOW for sure that next time I got a positive it was real. I was devastated to still see that line. I haven't tested since, but I know via blood test that the level is below 1 so there is no way I should be pulling positives, you would think.

It could definitely be positive for you...and I so hope so! The sickness sign sounds like a (potentially) good thing for sure, and I hope you feel better!!

Do you have any IC's to test with? It might still be early but maybe wait a day or two and test with an IC?


----------



## thencomesbebe

There is definitely a line there, I don't know what levels FRER picks up though.....lol makes me nervous to test because that's all that was available on base so I bought a couple to test with. FX for you elmum <3 Update us when you know more!


----------



## Alligator

bebe are you able to order anything online? Amazon sells cheap tests and I've not had any false positives on there.


----------



## ricschick

They pick up 6.5 miu if there the early ones. Xx


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alligator said:


> bebe are you able to order anything online? Amazon sells cheap tests and I've not had any false positives on there.

If it's Amazon prime its usually fine! I will check! Any suggestions for tests? I never even thought to order online....


----------



## Alligator

Oh yes I bought mine through Amazon on Amazon Prime! I've bought Wondfo's and [email protected] I got my positives when I was pregnant on [email protected] No complaints on either, haven't gotten any false positives :)


----------



## thencomesbebe

oh thank you so much! Great info :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, I'd be shocked if you got that clear of a line on a FRER with an hcg of only 2! Like the others have said, hold off the bc pills until you test again. I hope this is new little baby!

I've also used Wondfo and [email protected] and had good experiences. But I'd highly suggest not getting too excited about squinters after the time limit on those, because I've gotten my hopes up before and it was just evaps.


----------



## Mom15

I can recommend clinical guard! 

Elmum - I highly recommend buying a dollar store test or any other cheap test. Or ordering online at amazon. The clinical guard brand has not failed me. Stark white if not pregnant. Any shadow I have ever gotten on those have turned bfp. 
Hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## elmum

Oh my! Thank you!
Do they sell the clinical guard brand at the dollar store? Or should I order from amazon? 
All of my FRER tests have been from amazon, but another brand. 
This is freaking me out


----------



## Mom15

Clinical Guard I have only seen on amazon. Saw an add for them the other day I think 10tests for about $7? I always bought them in combo with OPKs and they come out to about 25cent a stick. You dont have to feel guilty about wasting those. I havent bought a frer in forever. Besides you and Alligator I have seen a couple other ladies recently get faint lines on them just to get AF a few days later. I hope its different for you, but my point is I have been very skeptical of frers lately. I think the competitiveness of being the most sensitive test has been taken too far and women get their hopes up because the tests show shadows when they shouldnt. Big companies take it too far to make money and toy with the emotions of people. Not fair!


----------



## ricschick

Cassanovum early tests are good too!! On amazon x


----------



## Alligator

I agree with Mom15 - on other boards as well I've heard of the same situation I experienced, women getting faint lines that never get darker (I got a line after AF, for goodness sake!) and then AF arrives. It's sad that you pay so much for a test that ends up being rubbish. my strategy this time (and in the future) is to use ICs until I see a faint line. Only then will I test with FRER. I never saw lines on my ICs last cycle, so I know if I see one there, it's likely real.


----------



## karoolia

Elmum I agree with the others that your line seems pretty dark, I would stop taking the birth control just in case. Crossing my fingers for you!

Mom15, your scan is today! I hope it goes/went well!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck for your scan mom15! 

Karoolia when's yours? X


----------



## Alligator

Oooh mom15 can't wait to hear news of your scan. Praying for you!


----------



## Mom15

Thank you ladies! Still a few more hours!


----------



## TyannMarie

Hi Ladies. I am very new to this, still trying to work my way around things. My husband and i are TTC our first child together. I have a daughter from a previous relationship, she's 8 and he has 2 boys from his previous relationship. We have been trying for about 5 months now.


----------



## karoolia

Mine is in just under 2 hours... eep. Excited and nervous all at once. This is the big anatomy scan. 

Mom15, let us know how it goes! I hope you aren't too nervous. I basically had PTSD at my first scan, but all was well and I think they understood why I was a bit of a wreck.


----------



## Mom15

Yeah, I keep thinking how I want to cover my eyes. My clinic has a screen for the sonographer and patient. I think our scans are at almost identical times. Mine is at 1pm ct


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 said:


> Yeah, I keep thinking how I want to cover my eyes. My clinic has a screen for the sonographer and patient. I think our scans are at almost identical times. Mine is at 1pm ct

I think so! Mine is at 1 as well and I'm in Iowa, which is central time zone!

And for the record, I actually did cover my eyes:blush: My husband had to convince me to look.


----------



## Alligator

Oh goodness excited for you both! And I totally understand covering your eyes. I think I'd be the same.


----------



## Mom15

All is well so far! Measuring 6w4d heart beat of 133 :)


----------



## Alligator

Aww Mom15...perfect, so thrilled for you!


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 that is perfect!! You must be so happy and relieved!

As for me, everything was good! It took the full hour and a half because baby would not cooperate for the last heart shot the OB needed, but he got it eventually. He gave us some 3D pictures he took of baby's face.


----------



## Alligator

Cute!!!


----------



## Mom15

Glad all went well for you too Karoolia!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15 And Karoolia, I'm glad you both had great scans! :flower:

Alligator, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join you all? :flower:

DH and I aren't officially TTC yet. Monday, we learned that our baby had stopped growing at 9 weeks (I was supposed to be 10+5) :cry: Everything seems to be happening on its own and I go in next week for an ultrasound/dr. appointment and to start a series of blood draws to confirm that my levels go back to zero.

Through this rollercoaster, DH and I have talked a lot and decided that if there's no medical reason for us to wait, we will TTC again right away. I know from experience I'll best cope and heal by moving forward and feeling like I'm in control of something in this whole process of growing our family. I'm nervous because this was our 6th loss - I had 3 chemical pregnancies before getting pregnant with DS2 and then 2 chemical pregnancies and now this mc since having DS2. But I'm also hopeful. We have DS2 (my big kids are mine with my ex) so we can have healthy babies, it's just going to take extra time and heartache. But when I look at my kids, I know that in the end it will all be worth it 110%. :cloud9:


----------



## ricschick

Girls so glad your scans went well!!! Karoolia did you find out the sex? Xx

Hi aidensmomma this is a lovely group to join very supportive and lovely, again I'm so sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## karoolia

No, we decided not to find out. DH's choice. I would love to know, but only out of curiosity. I don't have a preference, am not really a fan of getting inundated with all pink or all blue clothes from people, and we won't be doing a nursery until we move a few months after baby is born. So since I had no real reason to find out and he desperately wants to be surprised, I caved and agreed. Our compromise is we will find out for any and all future babies. 

aidensxmomma - I'm glad you found us over here. This group has been such a great source of support for me. Trying again after a loss made me feel like I had some control over the situation, a way to move forward. Surprisingly (or maybe not), finding out I was pregnant again was a whole new roller coaster as I suddenly felt very out of control. These ladies have been there through it all. 

One thing to watch for is that your hormones will be much more out of whack than they would have been with CPs. I remember feeling kind of crazy. Like sometimes perfectly fine and other times crying over the dumbest things. It was just my body reacting to the hormones rapidly leaving. Also, a lot of us here tested and got what looked like BFPs after 3-4 weeks that turned out to just be leftover HCG still kicking around. Some people do conceive immediately within that timeframe, but I saw those fake BFPs happen to enough of us, that I wanted to warn you about it. It took 5 weeks for AF to show up for me and I was still getting faint positives a week before that.


----------



## Mom15

Aidensxmomma - Im so sorry for what is happening to you! I am glad your body is finally recognizing it. Mine never did and I ended up taking Misoprostol to induce the mc. Its going to be a tough few days/weeks/months ahead of you. I wanted to emphasize what Karoolia said as I think she has a point that sharing how long it may take for things to settle gives you the right expectations. I think I was one of the few or maybe the only one who had her levels drawn afterwards. It took a total of about 7 weeks for them to be negative. I did have a period after 4 weeks although I dont think I ovulated confirmed by temping. Be aware that you may have one pos opk after another though at least I did and I think my leftover hormones caused those. I did O about 8 weeks after the mc. My doc had ordered to wait 2months after my levels were nagative. I think in part to spare me from being hopeful when it may not have worked right after the mc. Also my first two to three periods were quite clotty so maybe the lining wasnt as good then as it was with my last cycle when I got pregnant. I think the average it has taken most of us is cycle three post mc. Mine was cycle 4, but maybe only because I didnt try cycle 3. 
Im the end you decide what you need to do to heal and stay sane, but maybe you reserve a small spot in your head for the chance that it may not happen right away and the disappointment will be a bit less. Also stay away from frers, they seem to be picking up a ridiculously small amount of hCG these days and have caused a couple ladies on here heartaches. 
Feel free to vent anytime and let us know how you are! When is your first hCG draw?


----------



## Alligator

Aiden - hugs <3

I agree with the ladies...my hormones were a mess after MC, took about 3 weeks to feel like my almost normal self again (a new normal, with a bit of a cloud of grief and sadness over me, but physically and hormonally I felt more settled).


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 is right about OPKs. I forgot to mention those, but I started testing with them two weeks after my D&C and I had several positives throughout those weeks leading up to AF. In retrospect I don't think I ovulated at all, my body was just confused, but they had me thinking maybe I had. 

As Mom15 said, definitely start trying right away if it feels right, but be prepared that your body may need some time. We started trying again immediately, but looked at that time between D&C and first AF as a bonus round. If it happened, great, but I wasn't expecting much. To be honest I felt a huge wave of relief when AF finally arrived. I felt like I could actually start fresh again knowing what was going on with my body.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aidensxmomma, I'm so sorry for your loss. :( I'll just say ditto to what the other ladies have said. I tried right away, but didn't get pregnant until the third month. On month one and two, I had a lot of unexplained cramping during my luteal phases, so I think, my body was still healing. I hope it happens as soon as possible for you. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

I wonder if thats whats happening for me with my recent cramping? Could have sworn af was coming yesterday, but shes not due til the 1st. Felt just like af cramps! I hope not. I had a ton of random cramping last cycle but felt different yesterday.


----------



## karoolia

Alligator, I had some implantation cramping so it could go either way!


----------



## Alligator

So frustrating that you cant reallt trust signs especially after mc.

Also had watery Cm today? Then its back to lotiony/white/creamy/sticky tonight. Bodies are weird


----------



## elmum

Karoolia and Mom15,
So happy for both of your scans! 
I am just waiting for AF.
Baby dust to all!!!
Xoxo


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I had plenty of cramping around implantation with this pregnancy, but it started earlier that time, like around 7 or 8 dpo, whereas in the two previous cycles, the cramping went from like 10dpo to 14 dpo. So it was different.


----------



## Alligator

Interesting! My cramping was 7-8dpo. Just like af. Fx!


----------



## Mom15

I had some very distinct little stabbing pains at about 5pm on 7dpo while walking to the grocery store with DH and DS and I want to believe that it was then when the bean snuggled in. Kind of cool that my whole family was there and I even pointed it out to DH and said I think the baby is implanting. 8 dpo less than half a cup of caffeine made me feel shaky for hours and I felt off for the rest of the day. Not sure why I am thinking about this now...oh the cramps you ladies were talking about. Those pains at 7 dpo were the only pain I have experienced so far. I dont know were this story is going, but I have my fingers crossed for all of you still waiting for your bfp. 
Alli Im hoping with all my heart this is it for you and you will see that beautiful line in the next few days!

Elmum - hope you are doing ok?

Spiffy - how is your pregnancy going? What is your scan date again?

Rics - any scans coming up!

Karoolia - I am staying team yellow too, but its me not DH who wants it that way. Hihi. 

Ladyapril - hope you are doing alright and your bfp wont make you wait much longer!

Aidens - thinking of you!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you everyone :flower:

I do know it will probably take some time for my hormones to go back to normal and that it will probably take a couple cycles to actually conceive again. Obviously, I'd be great to get pregnant the first or second cycle and that's what I'm hoping for, but I am definitely not expecting it. :)

I think my first blood draw will be next week on the 31st when I go to my ultrasound/appointment. My doctor wasn't sure on that because it is dependent on how the ultrasound goes and if I'll need a D&C or not. So it's all kind of up in the air :shrug: I took an ovulation test today because I was curious...I was taking them like once a week while pregnant to see what happened since I had always heard that OPKs could pick up HCG and I like to gather information :haha: The last OPK I took was right around the 9 week mark and so darkly positive that the test line leeched color from the control line. I took one tonight around the same time I took all the other ones and it was negative. I know I can't really put that much stock in an OPK, but it seems to confirm that at least the hormone levels are dropping. It brings me a little relief. But hopefully I'll find out for sure next week.

ETA - I meant to add more but DS2 decided that being held is the only way to sleep tonight so catching up and typing is a bit of a challenge. lol


----------



## ricschick

Yes our next scan is in the 9th Nov!! Can't wait!!! We're having a gender scan on the 9th Dec too we like to no so I can be prepared and dh has no patience lol. X


----------



## karoolia

Rics I'm jealous your'll find out! I know I don't *need* to know, but I'm so curious. DH better enjoy that surprise at the end!


----------



## karoolia

aidensxmomma - you have a great attitude! I hope you get your rainbow as quickly as possible. 

I really wouldn't trust OPKs for a while. Mine went from negative to positive a few times after my mc. Could have been my body trying to ovulate and failing though. I have never used one while pregnant, interesting that they were still dark! I guess that confirms that they pick up HCG! 

Elmum - do you have any updates? 

Mom15 - convince me that team yellow is the way to be! I agreed to go along with what DH wanted, but I just don't get it. I feel like the surprise would be just as good now.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

My scan isn't until Nov 13th, when I'll be exactly 9 weeks. Still seems so far away! I think it will feel closer once we get into November.

We'll be finding out the gender. DH and I are really hoping for another girl this time, so we want to be prepared if it's going to be another boy (we also want to be able to ease our daughter into the idea of yet another brother!) 

I'd love to be able to get an early gender scan and then announce our pregnancy AND the gender on Christmas, but I'm afraid I'll be showing so much that it will just be obvious. :dohh:


----------



## karoolia

I hope you get your girl Spiffy! I bet your daughter would love a little sister after all those brothers!


----------



## Alligator

Can't wait for all your scans ladies!

I caved and tested 9dpo today on frer (it was all I had, thought I had cheapies but I think when I was telling DH to clean the house and toss a bunch of old wrappers I had kept to recycle, that he tossed the tests too...not his fault, I probably wasn't clear!)...bfn :(

I know its early and I'm not out but I don't feel super confident anymore. Trying to prepare myself for AF to arrive.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I'm sorry about the BFN. :( I know how discouraging they can be. But as you said, you still have time. With baby #4, I didn't even get a squinter until 10 dpo. I totally thought I was out, since I usually get positives before then. :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

That is good to know thank you spiffy!

Also here are my chart overlays for 3 months...I usually see a temp drop 9dpo and got a slight rise today...it could just be a weird body thing but trying to be hopeful
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mom15

Karoolia - here is me trying to convince you :). For me I had so many scans with DS. I think I have mentioned it before but his left arm is underdeveloped. We saw that at my 19week scan. With so many scans I felt like I know every bone in his body and so I wanted to save up one little (big) surprise for the end. I have never been one to want to know what I get for Christmas etc. to me that just ruins a good surprise. There is so much technology today and its amazing we can see every detail before baby is even born. To me it is just a magical moment when my baby is born and I find out right then and there. I am also not a big fan of all things pink/blue, so not knowing prevented a lot of outfits from relatives. Which I think another point of not finding out early is to protect myself. For example with my mc I am so glad that I will never know what the gender was as that just makes it so much more real to me.


----------



## karoolia

I definitely agree on the pink and blue stuff. I have been watching my friends just being swamped by either all pink or all blue things. I like variety in my colors, haha! I probably would have kept it a secret if we had found out for that reason. 

I also love being surprised when it comes to presents. I hadn't thought about it that way before though. Thanks!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, in my opinion, anything out of the norm is a good sign! :thumbup:

Karoolia and Ricschick, we tried to wait with my third baby (the tie breaker). I thought it would be such a fun incentive during labor. Unfortunately he flashed us during the ultrasound :dohh: When we found out he was a boy, we felt a little disappointed because secretly we'd been hoping for a girl, so after that, we decided that keeping it a surprise was only a good idea if we were truly impartial about the gender. (Believe me, I wish I was, but I grew up as the only girl in a house of boys, so I'm desperate for by daughter to have a sister).


----------



## Alligator

Thanks spiffy! I think so too but I think my body is weird after the mc and I cant trust any signs anymore it seems!


----------



## karoolia

I definitely understand that spiffy! I am completely impartial now because it is our first, but if I had several boys or several girls I know I would be hoping for the opposite of whatever we already had. 

Alligator, I agree that anything out of the norm is a good thing! I'm hoping your body has gotten back to normal and this is a sign of a soon to be bfp! That said, this process has taught me that signs don't always mean much. So I'll just keep my fingers crossed for you no matter what!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks karoolia. I agree. I feel like with my pregnancy I had so many signs that were so unusual for me that I just knew. Since then, in the two post ovulation periods Ive had many of those same signs and gotten my period, as well as random cramping, and other things Ive never felt. Its another terrible thing that results from mc, inability to trust your own body!


----------



## karoolia

"inability to trust your own body" - this is so true. This is what has made this pregnancy difficult for me. I would worry and people would ask if I had had any bleeding or cramping, when I said no, they would tell me to just relax, clearly nothing was wrong. After a missed miscarriage though it wasn't easy. I'm getting better as I get further along, but it was a tough mind game.


----------



## Alligator

Its so hard! Everyone told me being sick was such a good sign.. well, it wasnt for me. I was nauseous for a week after we found out about the loss. I feel like I cant trust anything anymore!

In other news.., if you check my journal.... (alligator tries for a rainbow) I think I got a faint positive. Yesterday was clearly negative. Today.. theres something there!


----------



## Mom15

Oh Alli! Cant wait for tomorrow or sneak an afternoon test in?!?


----------



## Alligator

Ill prpbably test tonight before bed because I have no self control!!! 

Trying to be cautious as I know with FRER that faint that IC probably wont pick it up. If I see a stronger like on FRER or a line on an ic Ill know its real! Yesterday was clear BFP and no hint of a line at all so that gives me hope!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I totally see the line on your second test! (I could only see it on the tweaked version of your morning test). And I'm betting it looks darker/clearer in person. I think this might be it! Eeeek! :D


----------



## ricschick

Oooo Ali I'm off too look!!!!


----------



## Alligator

Posted a fmu test in my journal ladies! Its clearer, pink and showed up in 3 mins in person. Its still faint but its not a squinter! I think this is it but I want to see it on an ic before I confirm, or even a clear blue so I know its not just one test messing with me. But this mornings test is 24 hours or so from yesterdays and clear progression darker so I think thats promising! This latest one doesnt look like an Evap or indent at all!!! Omg!


----------



## karoolia

Just ran off to look, I see it!! This could definitely be it Alligator!! Here's hoping for some nice progression over the next couple of days.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks karoolia! I hope so too. This feels different than the last few cycles so Im hopeful.


----------



## karoolia

Alli you have a ticker!!! I guess it's official! I already congratulated you in your journal, but HUGE CONGRATS!!!! 

PS if you guys are interested I took the plunge and started a pregnancy journal today. It is long and rambly because I don't know how to be concise, but I also posted some ultrasound and announcement pictures :)


----------



## Alligator

Yes I will totally poke around over there and follow along!

I am thinking I'll start one soon too...!


----------



## karoolia

I was actually inspired by your journal. It seemed like such a good way to track what was going on and I definitely need an outlet sometimes. Hoping it is a good thing to do!


----------



## Alligator

That's so lovely to read! I find it's like a diary with really supportive and kind women, with no judgement. It's been so cathartic.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator!!! Yay! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy thank you so much!!!! X


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo I'm so pleased for you alligator!!!! Welcome to the club!!! Xxx


----------



## emilydee87

Yay Alligator! Congrats!! Gives me hope :)


----------



## elmum

Yay!!! I am so happy for you. Praying all continues to progress well.So very very exciting!!!


Alligator said:


> Posted a fmu test in my journal ladies! Its clearer, pink and showed up in 3 mins in person. Its still faint but its not a squinter! I think this is it but I want to see it on an ic before I confirm, or even a clear blue so I know its not just one test messing with me. But this mornings test is 24 hours or so from yesterdays and clear progression darker so I think thats promising! This latest one doesnt look like an Evap or indent at all!!! Omg!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you all so much - I appreciate all the congrats and well wishes!


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies. 
So, I have a small, positive update. Today AF arrived! Yay. I am hoping and praying for a normal cycle and that I will ovulate this month. And, catch that egg. fx fx fx


----------



## Alligator

elmum - fx! Glad your body is hopefully back to normal :)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay Elmum! That's great news!


----------



## ricschick

Oh great elmum!!! I really hope this is your month!!!! Xxxx


----------



## karoolia

Yay Elmum! Only time we ever celebrate the arrival of AF! I remember how relieved I felt. Crossing my fingers this is your month!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, yay for something normal finally happening! :winkwink: There's so much comfort in knowing that you're back on track to getting your BFP. :flower:


----------



## karoolia

ricschick, you're just shy of 11 weeks! Have you had another scan yet? I'm not sure how I feel like my pregnancy is going slowly and yet I'm always blown away by how quickly you're moving. I can't believe you'll be in second tri soon!


----------



## ricschick

I no!! Up until about 9 weeks it felt like it was dragging but seems to be moving quicker now lol. I have a scan on Thursday next week! Il be glad once 2nd tri comes!!!


----------



## Mom15

Yay for almost 2nd tri rics! I think spiffy has a scan on Thursday too :)
And then my next one is a week after that. No more spotting since 4-5 days :). Still sick as ever. Right before throwing up. You know that feeling where you wish you would just throw up knowing you would feel better afterwards? Then again Im glad I am not throwing up.


----------



## karoolia

Mom15 that was my version of morning sickness. I felt sick off and on for several weeks, but never threw up once. I kept wishing I would thinking I would get relief, but never did. Some other ladies told me it wouldn't actually make me feel any better though. Yay for no more spotting! And an upcoming scan!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Unfortunately my scan isn't until a week from next Monday (the 13th). Time is going so slow for me!

I've been so nauseous from about 4pm until bed. I think this baby has made me feel sicker than any of my others. Normally I get my worst nausea between 9 and 11 weeks, but with this baby it started at 5 weeks. But even though it sucks, it's also reassuring, since my angel baby never made me feel sick.

Also, I've never actually thrown up with any of my pregnancies. I have the same kind of morning sickness that you two have, Karoolia and Mom15


----------



## Alligator

That was my morning sickness with my pregnancy last time - I felt so sick and only threw up twice, but the nausea was totally debilitating and all day long.


----------



## Mom15

It just wears you out. Its all day long except when I sleep. So I try to take mini naps when home with DS. I feel sick if I dont eat and I feel sick after I eat. Sometimes I pause chewing while eating, because that makes me sick. Some days its a bit less, but today is another bad day. It also started before I had even missed my period although its much stronger now. Im trying to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy but Im not going to lie I cant wait for the second tri and hopefully feel better. I swear it was never like this with DS. This better means there is a baby girl in there!


----------



## Alligator

So sorry to hear you're feeling so crappy Mom15. Hang in there, I'm sure you'll feel more well soon. I was the same...felt sick if I didn't eat, sick if I did...it was just an overall feeling of misery. And it's crazy but I wouldn't care if I felt that everyday this pregnancy...if it meant I got to have my take home baby I would take it in a heartbeat. So far I have felt good, really tired and some slight nausea in the morning when I haven't eaten all night but it's nothing debilitating.


----------



## ricschick

I'm the same feel sick but am never sick! It's easing up a lot now tho x


----------



## ricschick

How's everyone doing?? I have my 12 week scan on Thursday! Woohoo


----------



## Mom15

Just two more days ricks!!

Been the same, still nauseous. It seems to come and go a bit more now vs all day long. DS has been waking between 5-6 since the end of daylight savings. Sometimes he goes back to sleep, of course the days I have to work he doesnt. So then I just doze on and off til 6.30/7 while he watches tv. Sooo tired right now as that is what happened this morning.


----------



## karoolia

Exciting rics!! Make sure you let us know how it goes.

We just got back from a little extended weekend trip. It was great, but now I am behind on my school work. Working two jobs and doing a degree while pregnant isn't the easiest thing I have ever chosen to do haha.


----------



## Alligator

12 weeks rics!!! That went by so fast (for me...lol probably not for you I imagine!!)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for almost being 12 weeks, Rics! Can't wait to see scan pics!

Karoolia, sounds like your plate is pretty full right now! 

Mom15, I'm experiencing the same thing. Sickness seems to come and go. I'll have a couple good days, then a couple yuck days.

Only 6 more days until I finally get an ultrasound! It can't come soon enough. I'm starting to freak out a little bit, especially because I'm getting close to when everything went downhill last time.


----------



## Alligator

Aw spiffy. I know how you feel...or, I imagine I do, as I'm starting to have those same feelings of fear. This is a new pregnancy for you, and the odds are in your favour <3 hugs


----------



## elmum

So exciting! 
I am feeling really hopeful. Today is CD8 for me. I had a normal AF. Started on Halloween and although it was heavier than usual, the bleeding stopped after three days and I havent bled since. Woohoo! Very hopeful that I will O and we will catch the egg this month. We are going to give it our best try. 
Cant wait to hear about all of your scans and the sickness symptoms all sound like healthy pregnancy symptoms to me. Fx Fx for heathy babies and healthy mommies 



ricschick said:


> How's everyone doing?? I have my 12 week scan on Thursday! Woohoo


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy I was a nervous wreck at my first scan. The way you are feeling is completely normal. 

Elmum - I'm hoping this is your month! Do you know when you normally ovulate? If you are CD8 I imagine you are getting close!


----------



## elmum

We did the BD last time on CD11 ...I Oed around CD14. So, yes. Getting close, hopefully! I&#8217;m charting and temping too. I only took O tests last time. Trying to pinpoint everything this time around.


----------



## Mom15

Good luck elmum! Keep us posted when you catch O :) 

Spiffy - I have been having those freak out moments the last couple of days for the same reason. I lost all symptoms last time at 8w2d. My next scan is on the 16th and I cant wait. If all is well we might announce to family on Thanksgiving. Ive been enjoying keeping it a secret.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck elmum!!!


----------



## Alligator

Rics! Your baby is the size of a chicken nugget haha that is the cutest thing ever. Happy 12 weeks!


----------



## flower52

Hello all,

I am new to the site and I am in 1st month of TTC after a missed miscarriage in may at 10weeks.

I am currently in 10DPO and had sore bbs and high hot flashes with lots of acne and dry mouth, I feel the symptoms are giving me hope again, waiting for my AF to show my in 3days.


----------



## ricschick

Alligator said:


> Rics! Your baby is the size of a chicken nugget haha that is the cutest thing ever. Happy 12 weeks!

Ha ha I no it's so funny isn't it!! Love coming on here to see what it is lol.


----------



## ricschick

Best of luck flowers!!!! When will you test? X


----------



## flower52

its is very helpful and relaxing too :)


----------



## flower52

I have 25days regular cycle so 3 more days for my AF..tried to wait till now :) but can't hold it long...mostly at 12DPO


----------



## karoolia

Good luck flowers! My miscarriage was a missed one discovered at 10 weeks as well. It was a terrible experience, but there is light on the other side. I hope you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## flower52

Thanks much karoolia.. are u TTC now?


----------



## karoolia

flower52 said:


> Thanks much karoolia.. are u TTC now?

Nope, I'm 23 weeks along in a new pregnancy now. I just still hang out over here to cheer on the ladies who are trying. This group was a lifesaver for me after my miscarriage and the trying again process.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies :hi:
Can I join?

Currently TTC #3. We've been back and forth since my mc last month as to whether to wait til next AF or not... I'm considering mc as cycle day 1 just for some idea incase it does happen this month! 

so we dtd on cd10, cd12 and cd13.. then decided we probably should wait until AF so have protected(condoms)... then yesterday we decided we are both on the same page and feeling incredibly impatient so may as well continue ttc rather than preventing until AF :dohh: so have also dtd on cd21..

Just downloaded the fertility friend app and inputted my details to find they suspect I would've O'd on cd18 (last Sunday)... Had awful left side cramps ALL day Monday so guessing I did O and I've missed my window :dohh:

FX'd by some miracle I didn't miss it and will get :bfp:


----------



## karoolia

Hi mrsmummy2! I'm sorry you find yourself here, but I'm glad you stopped by. This is a very supportive group. 

We tried again right away after my mc. I had a D&C so we did wait 2 weeks to make sure I was healed. I did not expect to conceive that cycle and so I looked at it as a bonus time to try. I recommend thinking that way, it made it a little easier. That said, after a mc a lot of us have had positive tests for several weeks. I was still getting positives 4 weeks after my mc. If you are TTC that can cause some confusion as you won't know if it is leftover HCG or a new pregnancy. That isn't to say you shouldn't try right away, just be prepared for that possibility. 

All that said I hope you get your bfp as quickly as possible. I conceived after my first AF. It has been a more stressful pregnancy after having a mc, but I am very glad I tried again quickly. Trying again was healing for me.


----------



## mrsmummy2

hi karoolia, so sorry about your mc, but so pleased you got your bfp so soon afterwards! I actually had a negative test 7 days after my mc (much to my surprise!) and have done 3 more tests since :blush: all negative. That was one of my main concerns in waiting, but I figured 4 tests over the space of the 3 weeks can't be all wrong surely. I keep thinking AF is on its way as I get cramps.. then they turn to different cramps to AF and I get confused :haha: 

Looking forward to hearing about everyones :bfp: asap! <3


----------



## Alligator

I echo what karoolia has said. Similar story, I had a mmc in July and a d&c in August. We waited 2 weeks per doctor's orders and then we weren't careful, but certainly not expecting anything. It took 2 cycles since but we've conceived again and I'm now 5w along with our rainbow. I'm nervous but excited!

I'll also say I had positive HPTs (just cheapies from Amazon, I think I would have got positives on FRER for weeks later) for 2.5 weeks after my mc, so something to be aware of as karoolia also said.


----------



## karoolia

Ah, well if you have already had negatives you are probably in the good. I just wanted to warn you as quite a few of us have gotten our hopes up that way and it can be a little heartbreaking. 

Do you know where you are in your cycle? There is a chance those cramps could be a new bfp! I felt crampy early on both times.


----------



## Alligator

I had moderate-severe cramping at 7-8dpo this cycle and I know now/suspect it was implantation (it felt just like AF and I was quite sure AF was at least 6 days away) as I got a (faint) BFP at 10dpo!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mrsmummy, looking at your signature, it looks like you were pretty early when you miscarried. If thats the case, your odds are way better that you might get a new BFP before AF. :thumbup: Good luck!

Flowers good luck to you as well! :flower:


----------



## mrsmummy2

karoolia - Always happy to hear others experiences as like you said it can be heartbreaking if you get a bfp which isn't accurate. Well.. I'm not sure tbh. I've seen online a few people saying they considered first day of MC CD1.. so I've taken it that way so I had a rough idea of when I'd O.. my cycle is usually 32 days, so FF says I'd of O'd on CD18.. now on CD22.. but as I've also read.. it can really change up your cycle.. so not sure! However I did have quite bad cramping on CD19.. so wondering if that would've been O day.. but since I posted that responce earlier I've had more cramping ONLY on one side.. similar to how O pains normally feel. It's all so confusing :dohh: 

yes Spiffynoodles I was 5w 4d so in the grand scheme of things it was pretty early. I guess it's just a waiting game!

I've got some cheapies from Amazon (the strip tests) and some cassanova (?) ones.. apparently they're 10 something.. meaning you can test early.. so I don't know how to feel about my negative today. It's either a good thing because my levels have come down or a bad thing because if they're early detection maybe they should faintly show up by now? Who knows :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Alligator - If I go according to as I said above with cycle as usual AF should be due on 20th Nov.. so still 11 days away. Not sure if that can be implantation cramps or not :dohh: 

I feel so clueless this time around :haha:


----------



## Alligator

It's so frustrating after a MC wondering when your cycle will return back to normal...it sucks! Hang in there.


----------



## ricschick

Welcome mrsmummy

Scan went well today!!! She put me forward 4 days due date 19th may. Xx


----------



## elmum

Waiting to have a normal cycle after MC was super confusing for me. It looks like my cycle returned to normal 3 months post miscarriage (at 17+weeks) I think it took a little longer for me because of how far along I was in my pregnancy. 
Today, I tested positive for LH surge and got a &#8220;peak fertility&#8221; on a digital test. Hopeful to O sometime in the next day...
Baby dust all around!


----------



## elmum

Yay! Ricschick!


----------



## Alligator

How exciting rics! 

Elmum - yay for o!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mrsmummy, I hope you know that I mentioned that your miscarriage was early just as it applied to TTC right after. Normally I never call any miscarriage "early" because I feel like some people equate that with "not as big of a deal" which is absolutely incorrect. Just wanted to make sure you knew that I didn't mean it that way!

Yay Rics! I've always fantasized about having my due date moved up, but sadly, that's never been the case. :haha:

Elmum, I'm sending lost and lots of baby dust your way! Fingers crossed you catch that egg!


----------



## Mom15

Mrsmummy - Im so sorry for your loss! Hopefully your body figures it out quickly and you will get your bfp. We all have been through the first couple confusing months of ttc after a loss. Not much made sense. 

Rics - so happy for you :)

Elmum - eeek, hope you catch that egg :)

Spiffy - just a few more days! Im on the edge of my seat thinking about your scan.


----------



## karoolia

Rics - that is so great! I had also fantasized about getting moved up, but alas it was not the case. 

Speaking of which, Mrsmummy, even though my cycle returned and I conceived quickly, my cycle was still off. I was always pretty regular for ovulating around CD 14/15, but ovulated on CD 17/18 instead. Not saying that is a big difference, but it made my due date a couple of days later than my LMP would suggest and my OB said most women ovulate later for a few cycles after a mc (not all of course!). 

Elmum - crossing everything for you!!

Spiffy - I can't wait for you to have your scan. Hoping it goes perfectly!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks ricschick. Glad your scan went well! 

Sorry for your loss Elmum. Baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Spiffynoodles - oh no of course.. i understood what you meant :) I didnt take any offence xx

Thanks Mom15 :hugs: 

Ahh we shall see karoolia ! Bit tmi but i am still wearing a pad just incase bleeding started unexpectedly and today I had a sort of slightly yellow but certainly blood tinged patch on there.. may be nothing but i vagely remember the same thing happening when i conceived DS! FX'd


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed mrsmummy2!!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck mrsmummy and elmum!!! 

My cycle was all off too afterwards with quite a lot of cramping in between, I think it's different for everyone. I had a dnc in May and I finally got a bfp in September after a 51day cycle. 

Mom15 happy 9 weeks!! Seems to be moving quickly!! 

I was so happy with she said I was further along there's nothing worse then having to do a week all over again lol. X


----------



## Alligator

Interestingly my two cycles are MC were 'normal' in the sense that they were a regular length but I o'd on cd15 the first one and cd13 the second one (the one I got pregnant on). But I did have a lot more cramping! My two periods were a lot more crampy than normal and not as long (and much heavier at the beginning). It just takes time, sometimes, for your body to return to normal. I have also learned that the range of what's normal is sooooo huge, for women, both in pregnancy and miscarriage. So that can be very confusing and frustrating.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Rics! It is going pretty fast. Nausea isnt all day long anymore. More a come and go and a signal I need to eat something. Still anxious for my scan next week, but I think all is well. I just feel different than last time. Then Ill have monthly checkups with my doc using a Doppler.


----------



## loves_cookies

Ladies, I haven't posted in this group (or anywhere) for a while, but I've been reading and keeping up to date with you all. 

I won't be TTC again for a few months, but thought it would be good for me to post here again as I know some of you have recently been in the same position I currently find myself in, so hoping for good support from here again when I'm ready to rejoin. 

In the meantime I'll keep reading and rooting for your BFP's.


----------



## karoolia

Cookies, once again, I am so very sorry. I thought about you all night after reading your other post. Sending more hugs.


----------



## elmum

Dear Cookies,
I&#8217;m so deeply sorry for the loss of your son. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## ricschick

Oh cookies I'm so so very sorry for the sad loss of your son, I'm heartbroken for you. We're all here for you when you feel ready to come back. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Loves_cookies, im so so sorry for your loss. Back to back miscarriages must be hard enough, but to have lost your little boy so far into your pregnancy must have been devastating. :cry: I'll keep you and family in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Loves-cookies - I cannot imagine the pain you and your family are in. Sending you lots of love and hope that somehow, someday you can find peace.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Can't even imagine what you and your family are going through cookies. Will keep you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## aidensxmomma

loves_cookies - I am so, so sorry for the loss of your son :hugs:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Today's the day. My ultrasound is at 3pm (it's 9am right now, for me). I'll be sure to update afterwards.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck spiffy! <3


----------



## karoolia

Good luck Spiffy! Here's hoping everything is perfect!


----------



## Alligator

Saying a prayer for you and your little bean! Cant wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Mom15

Hope all went well at your scan. Spiffy, if you have had it by now not sure what time zone you are in. Thinking of you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I just got back, and everything is perfect! Baby is measuring three days ahead, with a heartbeat of 178, and was wiggling around during the ultrasound. Im so relieved!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1510612955048.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mom15

Yay, so happy for you! Fx I will have a similar picture when I go on Thursday! My scan couldnt be at a better time. My nausea has way settled down, but still flares up when my stomach gets empty and I still dont care for a lot of food items. So I think all is well, but I need the reassurance.


----------



## karoolia

Congrats on a great scan Spiffy! I'm so happy everything went well. It's such a relief when they are wiggling around isn't it? And baby measured ahead too! That's like a dream come true in my opinion. 

Mom15 - I'm hoping you have a very similar experience come Thursday!


----------



## Alligator

Aww I love that spiffy! Great news. Mom15 - cant wait for your scan!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats spiffy! Fab scan.

Hope your scan goes well mom15! Look forward to hearing about it!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks ladies, I am very hopeful that it will go well. Nausea has come back with a vengeance. I know I have shared before that my DS has an underdeveloped left arm (shorter, no functioning elbow, smaller hand). So you guys can image I am going to obsess about trying to see that both arms and legs are there, even though they are going to be tiny. The tech is probably going to think Im crazy &#128540;


----------



## Alligator

Aw I'm sure they've seen it all before. I guarantee I will be a crying mess at my scan.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great news spiffy!!!


----------



## Mom15

Mrsmummy - yay for temp rise! You didnt miss o after all. Happy ttw! Are you a poas addict or the waiting for af to be late type? 

Alli - I have very good control of my emotions when I am in front of people so I come across as not having feelings or level headed a lot of times. I think I always need time for things to sink in. It took me till dinner when I finally cried about having miscarried after I had found out at 10am that morning. I more go overboard when it comes to research etc and will ask a lot of questions. Two more days eek!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 thats smart! I was a wreck... I started to cry once the radiologist came in with the news. I dont think I stopped crying all day. Wish I had asked more questions but I was a mess!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Mom15 - haha I'm a POAS addict for sure :haha: I've used 6 hpts since 1 week after mc (partly to ensure bfn from mc and partly to see possible bfp from new pg knowing full well it wouldnt show yet :haha:)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Oh Spiffy so happy for you!! Mom15 sorry not feeling well :( I'm sure your scan will be marvelous! <3


----------



## ricschick

Good luck Mrs!! 

Happy 6 weeks Ali !! 

good luck for tomorrow mom15 !!! Xxx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks rics! Every day seems to go by so slow but 6 weeks already...yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, yay for 6 weeks! That always feels like a big milestone to me because baby's little heart starts beating. :cloud9:

Mrsmummy, good luck! I hope the TWW goes fast!

Mom15, I've got everything crossed for a perfect ultrasound tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Mom15

6 weeks Alli! Like spiffy said I like that milestone because there is now a little heart beating &#128151;


----------



## Alligator

<3 <3 I love that! So precious.


----------



## elmum

Perfect picture, Spiffy! So happy for you.
Cant wait to hear how everything goes for you Mom15

I used fertility friend to chart and Temped this time. I am 4dpo today! 
So, just waiting. I think Ill test at 10DPO
Fx


----------



## Mom15

Have my fx for you Elmum!
And I will report tomorrow. My appointment is late afternoon so it will the end of the day when I update.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fx for you elmum! Im 3dpo now and getting impatient :haha: 

Good luck mom15! Can't wait to hear how it went


----------



## karoolia

Fingers cross elmum and mrsmummy!!

Mom15 - Good luck today!!


----------



## elmum

mrsmummy2 said:


> Fx for you elmum! Im 3dpo now and getting impatient :haha:
> 
> Good luck mom15! Can't wait to hear how it went

We are so close, mrsmummy! Fx for BFPs for us very soon !


----------



## Alligator

Only a few more days til testing elmum!! Fx. 

Mom15 cant wait to hear how your scan goes!! Xx


----------



## Mom15

Scan went great! Measured 1 day ahead. HB at 161 :) pic later when I have more time. So relieved!


----------



## elmum

YAY Mom15!!!


----------



## Mom15

Here is my June Bug :)
 



Attached Files:







65C45B52-9D26-4587-A1AC-EDA7D4E8A159.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1









D944DB6F-8A35-4204-9DA3-B4AE79D0D0AD.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









2C008A73-FF6A-4376-89B9-0539ADEBAA89.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## elmum

So sweet, Mom15 &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Aww, what cute pictures! :cloud9: Its amazing the difference just in the few days between our scans. Yours looks like a real little baby, and not just a blog with nubs on it! :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Omg! Mom15 - so wee and cute and perfect! Im so thrilled for you.


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all! It is crazy how fast they develop. Mind blowing that I can see fingers!


----------



## Alligator

Its so crazy! They look like little teddy bears or gummies that small. Ahh it makes my heart happy.


----------



## thencomesbebe

ohmygosh Mom15 what a little cutie pie! <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aww thats amazing mom15! :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

Ahh gorgeous scan pics mom15! So happy for you!!! And happy 10 weeks!!!! 

Good luck elmum & mrs!!!


----------



## karoolia

That is so sweet Mom15! I'm so glad your scan went well and that you were able to get some great photos. So very very happy for you!


----------



## loves_cookies

Thank you for all your support ladies. It means a lot. 

Great scans Spiffy and Mom15, really happy for you. 

I've just redone my signature, feeling guilty that I didn't do a pregnancy ticker and celebrate whilst I had the chance.


----------



## karoolia

Don't feel guilty cookies. You had no way of knowing. All any of us can do is decide what feels right at the time. I didn't do a ticker for a while because I just could face it when I felt so uncertain. Others feel better celebrating from day one because they don't know what will happen. Neither is right nor wrong. I doubt you would feel much different now either way. 

I have been thinking about you and hope you are doing as well as possible. I really admire the spirit you have shown.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Loves_cookies, don't feel bad about the ticker. All that really matters is the love you had for your precious boy. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Thank you all! We told in-laws tonight and of course they where happy :). Will tell my parents Sunday when we Skype. 

Loves - a ticker is just that. You did celebrate your baby, Im sure of it! I hope you can see that someday. Your baby boy will never be forgotten, hopefully with time it will hurt less remembering him. Im so sorry :( we are always here for you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Mom15, I'm glad your in-laws were happy. We haven't told family yet, and I'm just dreading it. I know we'll get comments and people will ask us how we're going to handle 5 kids so young, especially since my 4 year old just got diagnosed with autism a week ago. If I could hide it, I wouldn't say anything until the baby was born. Unfortunately we see both sides of the family often, and its starting to look really obvious. :(


----------



## mrsmummy2

Spiffynoodles - hope you don't receive any negativity <3 I hadn't noticed your sig before! Sounds like a handful.. but a fun handful I'll bet!! Always thought a big family sounded amazing! I would just tell them it's your life and your choice. you aren't asking for anything and you will cope perfectly fine! :)


----------



## karoolia

I hope no one is negative spiffy! I don't understand why people act that way. I think if you are a good parent you will be a good parent whether you have 1 child or 10. I also think if you know yourself you know what you can and cannot handle and subsequently how to make a situation manageable. People should trust that you've got this and be happy that there will be another child in the world to love. :hugs:


----------



## Mom15

Spiffy - I hope they will keep any negative comments to themselves. It not nice of them to take away your joy of having kids. 

Mrsmummy & Elmum how are your twws going?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Mom15 - ahh one day I'm feeling positive next not so much! Past 2 days i had real crampy af type cramps but today so far nothing and its 3pm! Have had wacky dreams, nausea, cramps, back ache, fuller boobs (also super sore!)

But some how i feel this is my body playing tricks on me! Temp decrease at 3dpo, rise and 4 and 5, then decrease at 6dpo. :dohh:


----------



## ricschick

Spiffy try not to care what they think I've given up caring and quite like seeing people's reactions when I tell them lol. It's your family no one else's so enjoy it and be proud!! Xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

Ladies...I'm freaking out and need someone to talk me down :haha:

The last couple days, I have been experiencing a few odd symptoms but chalked it up to a variety of different reasons. Yesterday, I broke down and bought some FRER. I took one yesterday and :bfn:. Which was no big deal. I took another this morning with FMU and was absolutely shocked to see a super faint :bfp:! DH could see it too so I didn't just imagine it :haha: I plan on testing again in the morning to see if there's another :bfp:, but I am absolutely floored by this whole situation and freaking out in the meantime.

Is this even really possible?

I started bleeding from the miscarriage 10-22, bled for about a week. My first beta HCG (1 week after bleeding started) was 16. A week later, it was 4. And last week Tuesday (1 week after the last beta) it was 2. I have to schedule another beta for 2 weeks from now to make sure it's back to zero...which is obviously going to be completely pointless if I am in fact pregnant again. I wasn't tracking ovulation - for one, I thought that it wasn't even possible to ovulate with any HCG still there; and for two - I took a few OPKs, but was pretty lazy about it and didn't trust any results anyway. I couldn't track cm, either because DH and I had been dtd a lot and so I didn't really trust cm either. I had cramps that we're very similar to ovulation cramps 7/8 days ago but I brushed them off because I didn't even think ovulation was possible.

I'm shocked and terrified and in absolute disbelief. I don't even know what to think. I feel like I can't trust the FRER, but I've been testing negative for a couple weeks with both pregnancy test and OPKs and with my beta levels being only 2, I can't imagine it's still from my MMC. But I can't bring myself to believe it's real. 

What are your thoughts? My head is spinning :wacko:


----------



## Mom15

Aidens - given that your beta was negative I would say it could very well be a new pregnancy. I understand that you doubt the frer though as they seem to be super sensitive. I hope your line is darker tomorrow!
Im impressed how fast your levels dropped. My mmc was at 11w6d but embryo had stopped living I believe around 7/8 weeks. I miscarried with the help of Misoprostol at 12weeks exactly and I had an hCG of 16 6weeks later two weeks after that it was still at 6. So I think it shows your body processes it much faster and in return is ready to conceive much faster. Im sorry you have been through so many losses, but seeing you have conceived 3 times already this year it makes sense that this could be a new pregnancy. I really really hope this is your rainbow! Share some pics of you like, we all love staring at them.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Really hope this is a new pregnancy for you Aidens. <3


----------



## ricschick

I agree if you've been testing negative then I'd say this is a new pregnancy!! Fx the tests get nice and dark!! Xxx


----------



## karoolia

Aidens I'm with the other ladies if you hadn't had your HCG checked then I would be telling you to be very cautious here, but you were down to 2 and getting negatives. My body took 5 weeks before I got a negative test and I know the last bit lingered, but even if you lingered from 2-0 that would be too low for a HPT to pick up I think. 

I'm sure you are feeling a huge mix of emotions right now. I hope this is your rainbow baby and everything is perfect.


----------



## Alligator

I agree with the ladies, doctors consider a 2 to be negative! To give you an idea, about 2w before my BFP I had blood work and my HCG was below 1 (not zero but below 1). I had a negative frer, like you, at 9dpo and then 10dpo, like you, a faint positive! Same story, DH even saw it. I was so nervous and terrified and hopeful. And the line got steadily darker! Praying this is your rainbow.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thank you all! I took another test this morning... there's a darker line although its still pretty hard to see. I added pictures although it was really hard to pick up the line on my camera. I think I'd only be like 8dpo, though, which makes this whole situation even crazier. I'm hoping that the lines get darker over the next few days....I probably won't believe it until then :haha: FX!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171120-141800.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 14









Screenshot_20171120-141738.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 16









Screenshot_20171120-141717.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## karoolia

I can see that line. My line looked like that at 8DPO. Here's hoping it is nice and dark in a few days!


----------



## Alligator

Yes I can see it as well! Fx it darkens up for you!!!


----------



## ricschick

I see it too!!! Looking good!! Xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

FX it darkens for you!


----------



## Alligator

Any test updates aidens??


----------



## mrsmummy2

So this is my test from today.. ones edited and one isn't. I soo thought I could see a line earlier.. now I think I had some line eye going on! Not sure I see anything now! 
What do you guys think?

*Edit - I'm only 8dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







20171121_111334.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 25









20171121_130250.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## thencomesbebe

I see a shadow on the first image! Fx it gets darker for you Mrsmummy!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks bebe! Will test with a shop bought one if i see any progression! FF has me testing on dec 2nd.. no way i can hold out that long :haha:


----------



## karoolia

FF always wants to make you wait extra long. I get why, no confusion if you wait, but lets be realistic, very few of us can hold off that long!

I can maybe see a shadow, but I'm not very good at seeing lines, especially from my work computer (yes I may sneak some bnb at work).


----------



## mrsmummy2

I've had to resist pulling it back out to look at it again :shy:

Hopefully I'll get some sort of line on my IC strip tomorrow then if so I'll retest with the cassanovum one (took an IC with FMU and nothing this morn, but with SMU I used this one and got some sort of shadowy line) and IF there's some sort of progression I plan to buy a "proper" test from the shop on Friday!


----------



## loves_cookies

I think I can see a shadow on the top image MrsMummy. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks cookies!


----------



## ricschick

I can see something mrs!! Fx!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Eeek! I can't help but get a little excited!


----------



## elmum

That looks very promising, Aiden!

MrsMommy still fx for you!

Spiffy, Ive been there, if you ever want to chat. My oldest also has autism. Life has gotten a lot better over the years. I am hopeful that your family will be as happy for you as we all are! Thinking of you!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks elmum!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you ladies won't mind if I join... :)


----------



## ricschick

Welcome Md!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Anyone elses FF give them "early pregnancy sign points" in the pregnancy monitor section? Are they worth taking any notice of or is it just typically if you enter said symptoms and have higher temps it gives you points?

I currently have 70pts... surely that's all circumstantial?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, Elmum. I kind of knew the autism diagnosis was coming, but it's still hard knowing he won't just "grow out of this". :(

Good luck to all of you testing right now! I'm enjoying squinting at your pee sticks! :haha:


----------



## karoolia

I had those points mrsmummy. With both pregnancies and when I was tracking post-miscarriage. Every time I ended up with quite a few points pointing to pregnancy. It isn't 100% accurate obviously. It is based off previous users who entered those symptoms then later got a BFP. As we know though often times symptoms can be misleading. I would consider it kind of a fun thing to watch the points go up, but don't take it too seriously.


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies...finally tested today. 11DPO and a BFN. I know I&#8217;m not out yet, but still was really hoping to see something today! 
Fx Fx baby dust all around!


----------



## karoolia

It could still happen elmum! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. And if not, you may have a special Christmas BFP waiting for you instead!


----------



## elmum

Thank you, Karoolia!! That would be amazing


----------



## aidensxmomma

I figured I'd update real quick. I had another super faint positive yesterday, but today I had a bfn. Not only that but I've been spotting - except this is 100% without a doubt old blood. So I have no idea what in the world is going on. :wacko: I'm going to test again in a few days but I have no idea what to expect. Right now, I'm just very confused.


----------



## mrsmummy2

karoolia - thanks! my points have gone up to 81 today.. but I had a temp drop this morning :dohh:

So I'm guessing I'm out.. or will be soon. :cry:


----------



## ricschick

Sorry for the bfn girls xxx


----------



## mdscpa

I think I'm 1dpo today.. Now to the dreadful TWW. :coffee:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congrats on making it to the 2ww MD!! <3 Fx it goes by quickly


----------



## mdscpa

Knowing I have a short LP, 12-13, I think it will be quick... It'll also be quicker since by 9/10/11dpo I'll definitely know if I'm out just by looking at my temps..


----------



## karoolia

Good luck MD!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks karoolia <3 Happy 26w.


----------



## Alligator

Good luck md! Super hopeful for you.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Ali.... :hugs: how are you feeling today? <3


----------



## Alligator

Quite gross! My goal is to get the laundry done and bedding washed and that seems like a monumental task :(


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, just don't overdo it. Rest when you need to. Simple task sometimes seems impossible when pregnant.


----------



## Alligator

Ive put the sheets in the wash haha so I have no choice now but to finish them! Ugh.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck md xx


----------



## elmum

Alright, ladies...looks like there might be hope for me still this month....

I&#8217;m on CD28, AF due tomorrow.

Of course, I&#8217;ve tested and every test has been a BFN. You may remember, I still had a faint positive on a FRER when my blood test showed less than 2 HCG at 2 months post loss.
But, in this cycle all of my HPTs have been negative.

I&#8217;m charting and have 97 points on the pregnancy monitor. On top of that, everyone in my house was sick starting two weeks ago. I was fine, until now. And, my last two pregnancies I was at the doctor, sick with fever before I ever knew I was pregnant.
So,I&#8217;m home sick with fever and just slept for four hours and couldn&#8217;t resist taking a HPT. Took it and left it in the cabinet. Came back a few minutes later, sure that I would see nothing and it&#8217;s a very faint positive! But, it&#8217;s there. 
Fx Fx that this is it! Will test again tomorrow with FMU


----------



## thencomesbebe

Oh Elmum you are soooooo giving me hope right now! I will be 10dpo tomorrow when I start testing with about 4-5 days to go until (hopefully missed!) af. Strong feeling I will see a negative tomorrow. I just wanna hang in there until I have more information instead of feeling like such a negative Nancy lol


----------



## elmum

We arent out until AF shows up...fx for you bebe!!



thencomesbebe said:


> Oh Elmum you are soooooo giving me hope right now! I will be 10dpo tomorrow when I start testing with about 4-5 days to go until (hopefully missed!) af. Strong feeling I will see a negative tomorrow. I just wanna hang in there until I have more information instead of feeling like such a negative Nancy lol


----------



## Alligator

elmum that is so exciting!!! My fingers are super crossed for you. And I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed for both of you!

Elmum did you take a picture? You know we love to obsess over lines!


----------



## elmum

Here's a photo....of today&#8217;s faint BFP
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6242.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ricschick

Oh elmum!! I'm so excited for you! I'd love to see a test!! Xx


----------



## elmum

ricschick said:


> Oh elmum!! I'm so excited for you! I'd love to see a test!! Xx

Thanks! Posted just above!


----------



## karoolia

I can definitely see that. Even when I enlarge it on my less than stellar work computer. Oh I hope it is even darker tomorrow!


----------



## Mom15

Fx elmum! I can see it even without enlarging. How many dpo are you?


----------



## elmum

Thanks!!
16DPO according to fertility Friend 

Fx


----------



## Alligator

I see that clearly! Yay!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay, Elmum! I see it! :D


----------



## thencomesbebe

CD28 10DPO bfn with FMU at 3am on New Choice dollar store brand. Pics in journal, maybe someone will see something I dont hahaha!


----------



## mdscpa

I see it Elmum even without enlarging the pic. FX it gets darker today.

Even see it on tweaked one, :)



Spoiler
​


----------



## elmum

Update:
AF is due today.
I&#8217;m still sick and drinking lots of fluids, so FMU was quite diluted today. At any rate, the second line did not get any darker. So, I&#8217;m probably out this month. Will wait for AF to know for sure.
It was fun to be excited for a day!


----------



## elmum

Heres todays test. As you can see, the line is harder to see today...
Heres to December! 
Still sending lots of baby dust around for all in their TWW!!
 



Attached Files:







1CC1B39F-6AE7-408F-9B81-03CF61391954.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Alligator

If FMU was diluted, you never know...fx!


----------



## ricschick

I agree maybe try later on with a good hold !! Xx


----------



## elmum

Thank you! I will keep testing in the mornings until AF shows or not.
Will keep you posted with any tests I need help seeing!


----------



## mdscpa

I agree with the ladies. Also, try early evening urine with 4 hour hold maybe you'll get a better line... FX the witch stays away and you get a darker lines.


----------



## karoolia

Anyone have updates? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies who are testing/waiting to test.


----------



## elmum

I&#8217;m out this month. AF got me today. 
But, on the positive side/ I o&#8217;ed for the first time since our loss in August. Hoping to have a BFP by Christmas.
Thank you all for thinking of me. It means a lot.


----------



## karoolia

Fingers crossed for a December BFP elmum! As you said, it is good news that you ovulated. Sometimes your body just needs to go through a normal cycle or two first before it can conceive again.


----------



## Alligator

Sorry about AF elmum but good news about O, always good to know your body is getting back on track.

AFM - I had a scan this am! All looked good, baby measured right on time, 163bpm. To say I was relieved is an understatement!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Im still waiting on a more clear line or af!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, I'm sorry about the chemical. I had one exactly like that back in 2013, with a faint positive on 14dpo and a fainter test on 16dpo, and then AF. I knew the baby implanted too late and it wouldn't end well, but it still hurt. :hugs: Fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP!

Alligator, I'm so happy to hear that your ultrasound went great! Such a relief! :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Huge relief! How are you doing spiffy?


----------



## ricschick

Sorry elmum I really hope you get a Christmas bfp!! Xxx

Great news Ali!!! Xx


----------



## Mom15

Im so sorry Elmum, but like the other ladies said so good to hear you Oed. Fx for this next cycle. 

All is well here. He was 157 today. Had a fourth sono today, because once again my doc couldnt find the heartbeat. Probably because of the fibroid. So relieved baby was alive and well. And I love my ob for getting me a scan right away for my sanity.


----------



## ricschick

Happy 12 weeks mom15!!


----------



## Alligator

12 weeks! So exciting. I feel like that flew by but I'm sure to you it felt longer!!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Elmum. :hugs:


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry Elmum. 

My husband and I have decided that we'll probably return to TTC after we've had the results of investigations into Alexander's loss which will be at my postnatal appointment probably sometime in January.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks girls! I didnt seem so bad. I find the time from the first test til about 8 weeks dragging. Probably helps that I have had 4 sonos in 12 weeks. Now I wont have one til week 20. My next check up is end of December, when hopefully the Doppler finally works. It has to at that point :)

Loves - I hope you get some answers at your appointment and when you are ready to ttc we look forward to cheering you on. Hugs


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alligator, I'm doing okay. My kids have all been sick off and on over the past few weeks, so I've been exhausted. But I feel occasional flutters from the new baby, so each time it happens, I'm reassured that all is well. I don't have another appointment until 13+5 weeks, and then the week before Christmas, I'm going to pay for a private ultrasound to find out the baby's gender. If this baby is a girl, it will be the best Christmas present ever for my daughter. If it's another boy, we won't tell her until after Christmas. :haha:

Loves, I hope you're healing okay, physically and emotionally. :hugs:

Mom15, that's amazing that you've had 4 ultrasounds already!


----------



## ricschick

Cookies will all be here for you once your ready in the new year. Xxx


----------



## Alligator

So exciting youll know the gender before the holidays, spiffy. Thats great news. Dont know how you mammas with kids do it while pregnant. I can barely take care of myself these days.


----------



## karoolia

I'm with you Alligator! I'm amazed by all of you ladies getting through pregnancy while taking care of your other kids. I guess it's one of those things that seems impossible until you have to do it, then you figure it out.


----------



## SammieLouise5

Hi so sorry for you losses! I miscarried about a month ago. I was 6 weeks. It would be nice to have some people to talk to that understand what I'm feeling :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Sammie, I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: This is great group of ladies!

Karoolia and Alligator, it definitely comes with time and experience. You'll feel totally overwhelmed with one baby, but then when you have two, and someone takes your older child for a few hours and leaves you with the baby, you'll think, "Why did I ever think this was so hard?" Like, right now, if one of my kids is gone for awhile, I think, "Oh man, it's so easy with just three!" :haha:


----------



## karoolia

You're a superstar Spiffy!


----------



## Alligator

Definitely a superstar!


----------



## ricschick

I agree you just get on with it lol!! It's the norm now but I agree when some are out etc it's easy pezzy lol. 

Happy 12 weeks spiffy!!! 

Welcome Sammie. Xx


----------



## karoolia

Welcome Sammie! I'm so sorry about your loss, but am glad you have found your way here. This is a very supportive group of ladies. Some of us are pregnant with our rainbows while others are trying or waiting to try again soon. There are lots of pages now, but if you skim through the thread you will find lots of concerns, fears, advice, and happy outcomes.


----------



## sherii

Hi ladies. I miscarried a few days ago, so it's still pretty fresh. I'm eager to get back in the game though, and not let one bump in the road knock me down for too long. It's nice to see a thread like this, with others who can relate to what we're going through. So, hi! *waves*


----------



## thencomesbebe

So sorry sherri :hugs:


----------



## sherii

It's ok, bebe, really. I know that we will be successful in the end. We were super lucky to get a BFP on the first try to begin with, so I'm not worried about it happening again. I'm actually VERY grateful that (if it had to happen at all) it happened early in our ttc journey, rather than after we'd been trying for a while. It's still hard to deal with the loss, but I think that softens the blow a tiny bit, maybe. I almost find myself disbelieving that it even happened sometimes.


----------



## karoolia

sherrii you have a great attitude! I hope you get your new bfp as quickly as possible. Don't be surprised if it is a nerve wracking experience when it happens. To be honest, I dealt wit my miscarriage very well, but found it very hard to be pregnant again. That is when the fear and worry set in. I feel much better now, but early on was a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## sherii

that's my next hurdle, karoolia. I know I'll be pregnant again, but I'm not certain I'll be able to turn off the fear. I find myself already mentally preparing for another miscarriage, which probably isn't productive. I'm not sure how I'll handle it, but I'm sure that the first several weeks will be slow moving and stressful. As much as I want to enjoy it, I worry I won't be able to until I'm at least into the second trimester. But again, knowing you are now very pregnant after an early loss, is SO encouraging.


----------



## Alligator

Sherii, as you'll know from my journal and many other ladies here, turning off the fear is HARD. It's really hard. But, you do it. You work through. You get help if you need. You manifest positivity. You know that your fears are grounded in loss and heartache but that that is not a map for your future, it's a map of your past. 

My mom said to me, pregnancy after loss is like the first step in preparing you for parenthood. The fear of the unknown and the what ifs..my mom said that's just what being a parent is like. You love so fiercely, it's like your heart is outside your body, walking around.

You'll get through. Take time if you need it. In some ways I am really glad it took us a couple months after the loss to conceive. I would have been a mess, had it happened right away. I had time to grieve and process.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alli, that is so beautifully said &#10084;


----------



## sherii

That really is beautiful, Alli. The doctor at the ER said something quite similar, actually. That part of being a parent is always being prepared for the unexpected, and being able to process and realign when the unexpected happens. 

I guess it comes down to choosing to find joy in spite of the past, or despite the unknown. Worrying wont change the devastation of another loss. Being stressed and scared isnt going to ease the blow if this happens again. Its a choice to be fearful as much as its a choice to be joyful and excited. I want to be excited and happy next time, the same as I was this time. We deserve to be excited!


----------



## Alligator

100% true. Me being anxious over this pregnancy and worried will not change the outcome. I have zero control over that. So, I can choose to be miserable and worried or I can choose to be happy. Of course it isn't that easy, to just say 'I'm happy!' and really feel it. But, repeating that to myself everyday and reminding myself of my facts (I am pregnant, my past is not my future, the odds are in my favour, I saw a heartbeat, etc etc) helps, and everyday I feel a little more confident.


----------



## Alligator

And I will add I felt strongly as soon as we found out we were pregnant again that I wanted to be excited for this baby...that he/she deserved that. I didn't want to look back and have regret that I wasn't as excited for this little one as I was for my first.


----------



## elmum

How exciting, Alli! 




Alligator said:


> Sorry about AF elmum but good news about O, always good to know your body is getting back on track.
> 
> AFM - I had a scan this am! All looked good, baby measured right on time, 163bpm. To say I was relieved is an understatement!


----------



## elmum

Wonderful, Mom15 !



Mom15 said:


> Im so sorry Elmum, but like the other ladies said so good to hear you Oed. Fx for this next cycle.
> 
> All is well here. He was 157 today. Had a fourth sono today, because once again my doc couldnt find the heartbeat. Probably because of the fibroid. So relieved baby was alive and well. And I love my ob for getting me a scan right away for my sanity.


----------



## elmum

Welcome Sherri and Sammie
So sorry for your losses...
this is a great place for support and encouragement.


----------



## sherii

Hi elmum! I am blown away by how supportive this community is in general. I'm glad to be here. :)

alli, saying that he/she deserves your excitement really resonated. It's so very true. It drives home the fact that each pregnancy is new and individual. In life I (probably most people?) try to let the past stay in the past. To learn lessons from experiences, but not bring pain forward to new experiences. For example, not letting the pain or issues from a previous partner affect a new relationship. As well as letting myself have the time to recover from the pains of one relationship before starting another. The same reasoning can be applied here - let yourself have time to grieve, learn the lessons presented, let go, and if it's something you still want, open yourself up to trying again.


----------



## Alligator

Absolutely sherii. Don't get me wrong I still have moments...we have a little stone and butterfly we received from a memorial for pregnancy loss DH and I attended and it's really special, I still touch it all the time and think about our loss. But it's hard to reconcile...the baby I'm carrying now (and the love I already feel is REAL and strong) would not be, at all, if the baby I carried this summer was still here. It is impossible for those two souls to exist in the physical world simultaneously. That's a real mind warp, to deal with...

My mother told me something incredibly profound when I was going through my miscarriage. She miscarried between my two sisters...I was about 5 at the time. I was really upset that people told me 'everything happens for a reason' (never say this to someone grieving...sometimes the reason is that life isn't fair, although I do firmly believe that there's a plan for my life and my family, and God is in control, it's just hard to give up that control yourself...). I just felt like there was no reason this had to happen to me...why!?

My mother told me 'I know honey...I didn't know the reason for my miscarriage, until I held your sister in my arms...she was my reason.' My parents would never have conceived her if their third pregnancy (the loss) had been successful. They would have been done. And once you hold a sweet life you created, how can you ever have regrets for how things turned out? She was the reason...it hit me really hard. I know I will hold my 'reason' someday soon, and it all might make more sense. Not that I will ever get over losing our first babe, it will still be a little scar on my heart and a loss, but I will have some peace. My mom still cries talking about her miscarriage and it was 25 years ago.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alli you're making me tear up &#10084;


----------



## Alligator

Haha sorry, pregnancy makes me sentimental <3


----------



## thencomesbebe

I love it &#10084;


----------



## karoolia

Just to give everyone a slightly different perspective, please don't feel bad if you worry about future pregnancies (before or after a bfp). Alli is right and I absolutely agree that every pregnancy should be celebrated, BUT I really struggled for weeks with accepting that things might go differently this time. People loved to tell me that I should enjoy my pregnancy (they made the assumption that my worry meant I wasn't happy, which was false). After announcing I felt tremendous pressure to be sunshine and rainbows about it all, but I just couldn't just yet and the guilt over my own feelings made everything much worse. 

So if you get your bfp and can't quite celebrate by shouting from the rooftops on day one, just know that it's ok, you'll get there, but we all need to deal with emotions in our own way. Feeling nervous or apprehensive absolutely does not mean that you are not overjoyed for the new life you are growing. 

Maybe I should have waited longer before trying again, but for me, accepting the loss wasn't the hard part. I have had lots of loss in my life and I knew how to cope. the hard part was finding optimism when the same situation presented itself and I was powerless to do anything differently. It shocked me how difficult it was and I needed time to process. It wasn't something I had expected. I wish someone had told me it was ok to feel however I needed to feel.


----------



## Alligator

^^ Yes I second what karoolia said. Whatever reaction you have is totally normal. Internally I was a mess about this pregnancy (still am sometimes) but externally I'm positivity and excitement because I'm making a conscious choice to put that into the universe. But not everyone wants to/is able to/feels comfortable doing that. Feel however you feel.

It's definitely hard to let go of control and realize you have no say in something so huge and significant happening in your life and in your body. It's scary.


----------



## loves_cookies

Karoolia and Alli you've both put your feelings across so well. I have felt guilty since losing Alexander that we didn't shout about him from the rooftop whilst we had a chance, however next time I don't think I'll do anything differently and I very much doubt we'll make a pregnancy announcement at all.

People have said everything happens for a reason so many times to me over the last few weeks, it makes me want to punch them in the face at the moment. Why on earth would anyone think that's a comforting thing to say to people in our position is beyond me! I might also still be in the anger stage of grief.

AF has arrived, exactly 28 days later just like my first loss. I thought/hoped it would take longer to return this time so we'd be nearly at the appointment so it didn't feel like ww were waiting so much. I'm okay with aitting this cycle out, I think more physical and emotional healing needs to happen (and I took some nasty drugs to dry up my milk which say to wait 1 month before TTC) but the January cycle will be much harder to wait, especially since if my appointment could be at the end of Jan.


----------



## ricschick

Cookie that has got to be the most stupidest and insensitive thing to say!! I'd feel like punching them too!!! I'm glad your af has returned but it must be bitter sweet xxxx 

For me I see now how I took my last 5 pregnancies for granted as I was pretty much carefree as the worst hadn't happened so when I had a mmc it really shocked me and I felt like my body was broken and I felt like a fraud! Getting our new bfp was such a relief but stress fest at the same time and tbo I still worry now but it is getting easier to relax now and I'm starting to enjoy this pregnancy like I should. X


----------



## sherii

cookie, I'm sorry that you lost Alexander. It doesn't make it easier by any means, but I'm sure no one is saying 'it happens for a reason' and whatnot with the intent of causing pain. It's my experience that mostly no one knows exactly what to say or do when you tell them you've lost a pregnancy. It can be awkward and uncomfortable, sometimes more so for the person you're telling. It's not an easy topic, and it's not something that people really ever talk about openly, at least in my experience. It's hard. Very hard. There's no pamphlet for this sort of thing, and it's ok to feel angry for as long as you need to. 

I don't think you took 5 healthy pregnancies for granted. Losing a pregnancy is the unlikely outcome, not a healthy birth. Enjoying five pregnancies is something you will have forever, and I want that for all of us. I want to say 'don't worry, everything will be fine next time, you'll be able to relax and enjoy, blah blah' but the reality is that all of us have lost a sense of innocence about the whole process. We might not waddle through our next pregnancies with the same blissful naivety, but that doesn't have to stop us from enjoying it in a different way. And perhaps to appreciate and be grateful for a healthy pregnancy so much more for having had the loss.

And yea, Ali said it well.. sometimes the only reason it happens is that life can be harsh and unfair. But also that we will know the reason when we hold our babies. When the loss is early it's easy to assume that there was a severe abnormality that caused spontaneous abortion of the pregnancy. And knowing that, it's a way for me to wrap my head around it. I had an unhealthy embryo, and my body miscarried to make room for a healthy one. Still horribly unfair, but somehow a small comfort as well.


----------



## sherii

i'd also like to add in response to ricschick, that I felt like a fraud as well. I wonder now if I somehow knew intuitively that something was wrong. I would tell people, or someone would ask how I felt or whatever, and I would talk about feeling pretty good and not being sick, and think about or muse about having a baby next summer, and none of it felt like it was actually going to happen. I had an ultrasound booked just after christmas at 10 weeks, and I was convinced there would be no heartbeat, or no baby altogether. I was half certain the whole thing was a joke, or that something else was happening in my body to mimic pregnancy. I felt like I was pretending, almost. And then I miscarried, and I wondered if I knew what was coming all along. And if, since this was my first pregnancy, I'll feel different when it happens again and is viable.


----------



## Alligator

Oh sherii I think that's just grief, messing with your emotions. It has such power over us. Some women do say they just had a feeling something wasn't right but it's hard to say or truly know...hugs. And yes people are terrible at responding to grief, and everyone who told me 'it happens for a reason' meant it kindly and sweetly but really...don't say that! Just say 'I am so sorry this happened to you.' And that's really all you need to say. Or maybe offer to bake a casserole! ;)


----------



## karoolia

You know, I think on some level a lot of women do have an idea when something is wrong. With my first pregnancy that I miscarried, I was convinced something was wrong. I had no reason to be, but I was certain. I even researched missed miscarriages. I was comforted reading that they were less common, and tried to convince myself i was being paranoid, but I just knew. After my spotting, they checked my HCG level and it was right where it should be. I remember thinking I should feel relieved, but I was just confused instead because I knew something was wrong. I would have been (pleasantly) shocked if there had been a heartbeat when we went for the ultrasound. 

With this pregnancy, despite all the worry and fear, I felt much more confident from day one. I didn't have super strong symptoms (felt sick, but never threw up), but it didn't concern me much. I don't know why. I was super paranoid of another loss, but even though I kept telling myself not to get my hopes up, I couldn't help this feeling that things were going right this time. 

I have no idea if I actually 'knew' either time. Maybe it was just paranoia the first time then optimism to protect myself this time, but I really have felt like there was a difference between how I felt in each pregnancy.


----------



## karoolia

not that you ever really know, of course.


----------



## ricschick

sherii said:


> i'd also like to add in response to ricschick, that I felt like a fraud as well. I wonder now if I somehow knew intuitively that something was wrong. I would tell people, or someone would ask how I felt or whatever, and I would talk about feeling pretty good and not being sick, and think about or muse about having a baby next summer, and none of it felt like it was actually going to happen. I had an ultrasound booked just after christmas at 10 weeks, and I was convinced there would be no heartbeat, or no baby altogether. I was half certain the whole thing was a joke, or that something else was happening in my body to mimic pregnancy. I felt like I was pretending, almost. And then I miscarried, and I wondered if I knew what was coming all along. And if, since this was my first pregnancy, I'll feel different when it happens again and is viable.

I felt the same way!! At my booking in appointment the mw would tell me about up and coming appointments but in the back of my mind I somehow knew o wouldn't make them. X


----------



## sherii

Thats so strange that all three of us had this inkling that something was up. Its hard to say if its intuition or not, but Id be lying if I say I dont hope I feel different.

Karoolia I also researched missed miscarriage. I got comfort knowing that the number of women who have them is small, but it still wasnt enough to feel totally confident. Im glad to know that you did feel different, if only intuitively. I hope that Im the same.


----------



## loves_cookies

I never saw myself bringing home a baby this time. I haven't admitted to anyone in real life but I was looking at myself in the mirror the day before Alexander was born and thought I was going to lose the pregnancy. Now I wonder if it was a sign even though I didn't really have any symptoms except what I thought was extra discharge. I didn't feel like that with my first loss though so figured it was part and parcel of being pregnant after loss. I also know that had I taken home a baby in March I wouldn't be giving that feeling a second thought, but now i'm wondering if I could have done something earlier and prevented it. The Dr's say probably not and I would have been 24 weeks tomorrow which just highlights how far short I was to getting a remotely positive outcome. 

When I was discharged from hospital my Dr wrote to primary mental health and asked that my counselling referral be expedited (I'm still on the waiting list from July). They written to me now and said they've actioned it but it will still be 6-10 weeks before I hear from the counsellor?! I know the whole NHS is under funded, but I just think that's a such a poor response to something as important as mental health.


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry cookies. If it helps at all, I don't think there is anything you could have done differently. You didn't know what was going on. I'm sure approaching that 24 week mark must be painful. I will be thinking about you. 

As for mental health services, I'm sad to say it is bad in a lot of places. I asked to be referred to someone back home once (Canada so we also have publicly funded health care as well). I was told the shortest wait was 6 months and that was if I was ok seeing a social worker. I ended up moving to the states before the 6 months was up so I never got to see anyone. Now that I'm here I could get in quickly, but at a price so I'm not sure if that is any better. It seems you either wait forever or you are blocked by inability to pay. It breaks my heart because mental health is something that should be taken care of right away so that problems don't worsen.


----------



## Alligator

Its so awful. I must have been lucky. When I miscarried they have systems in place and put me in touch with a counsellor (if I needed it) right away. It was part of the early pregnancy loss unit, which im realizing not everyone has. 

Additionally I have wonderful work benefits and access to local mental health services for free, within days. Its so sad that mental health is not treated as importantly as physical health in so many places.


----------



## karoolia

Where I'm from, it's mainly a recruitment issue. We are low on our numbers for most health care provides, but especially mental health. I think there are maybe only two psychologists and 2 or 3 psychiatrists in the area. With the next closest being a 3 hour drive away. They are always trying to recruit, but our area doesn't have a lot of jobs for spouses so not many people choose to move there. Everyone retires to the area though which means we have lots of need for every kind of provider and very few providers available.


----------



## Alligator

Thats so awful, I can see the bind. It just really sucks for people in need!


----------



## ricschick

Girls I'm team pink!!! &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## karoolia

ricschick said:


> Girls I'm team pink!!! &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;

Congrats!!! Yay for a baby girl:pink:

PS I just entered third tri - super excited to have made it this far!


----------



## loves_cookies

Yay for team pink! Though how'd you get to 17 weeks already?!


----------



## Alligator

Aw yay rics so exciting!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Yay for team pink, Rics! Hopefully I'll be joining you there. :winkwink:

Karoolia, congrats on hitting third tri! :flower:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

On the subject of "just knowing," I definitely had a strong feeling something was wrong last time. I even sent my husband this message before I had my first ultrasound. Mothers intuition is very strong sometimes.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20171211-115617.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, my DH and I had very similar conversations. I had one day of light spotting, which had concerned him, but when it cleared up he was optimistic again. Every time I mentioned feeling something was wrong he would ask if I was spotting again, when I said no he never knew quite what to say, other than to tell me to be hopeful.


----------



## elmum

ricschick said:


> Girls I'm team pink!!! &#128151;&#128151;

Yay Rics!!! Did you guys sway for a girl? We are hoping to be on team pink next time also...but a healthy bebe is obviously our top priority. Xoxo


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh man, this just never gets easier! I had a moment of total panic tonight, worrying that I'd go to my gender ultrasound next week and get bad news...even though I saw a healthy baby at 9 weeks. Thankfully, I pulled out the doppler and found the heartbeat right away. I never would have freaked out like that with my other pregnancies!


----------



## Alligator

Spiffy I am the same! The back of my mind the worry is there that something will be wrong at my 12w scan. I heard a heartbeat at 8+1, but that worry never leaves!! Ill be just as much of a wreck going into that ultrasound as the last one I think. 

I have a Doppler and tried yesterday but couldnt find anything. Not really worried as Im early and really have no idea where Im looking or what Im doing but I do wish I could hear baby!


----------



## karoolia

Spiffy, I felt the same for a long time. I went the ER at 7 weeks and baby was fine with a great heartbeat, but I was still a nervous wreck when I went for my first official scan at 11 weeks. 

Alli - you are early for a doppler, but if you look hard enough and long enough (and have a decent doppler) you'll probably be able to find it eventually. Don't look if not finding it will worry you though. My husband was able to find our baby's heartbeat at 9 weeks, but he has literally been trained by OB docs on what to do. And it still took him a few minutes of searching.


----------



## karoolia

By the way, is anyone coming up on testing soon? It would be great to get some Christmas BFPs in this group!


----------



## Alligator

I usually try for like 10 mins max and give up and dont know if Im looking in the right place or pressing hard enough! Its a sonoline b, borrowed from my friend! I might wait a couple days and try again. Many women hear it this early, others say they try daily and dont til 12w. Everyone is different!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alli, if you're placenta is right in the front that can make it harder to hear the heartbeat, too, since the placenta is so loud. I usually angle the doppler probe downward, towards my pelvis, to start, and then just slightly angle it all directions in that one spot, and if i don't hear anything, I move to a new spot and do the same thing. I found it at 8+4 weeks by doing that, but that's earlier than most people can find it.


----------



## karoolia

I think that is the doppler I have. We had a really hard time finding it with that doppler until later (like maybe 12-13 weeks I think?). DH used to borrow the one his clinic uses during those early weeks (a clinical grade doppler). Ya, I wouldn't worry about it. Sometime in the next few weeks you should be able to find it.


----------



## Alligator

I think I have found my placenta, its a whooshing sound? Anyway, not getting too worried about it but hope to hear it soon!


----------



## Mom15

Alli - my doc could not find it at 12weeks. But I have a 3 inch fibroid we are honk was in the way. He tried forever. And Spiffy, I have my next appointment in two weeks and its been about two weeks since my last. This pregnancy I feel confident for about two weeks after seeing my junebug doing well and then I slowly start to question everything. For the last three days I had super light brown when I wipe. But only about two to three times a day and believe me I pee a lot more than that. But of course Im wondering if everything is ok. Wish I could feel baby already, but I know its super early.


----------



## Mom15

*we think not we are honk .... hahaha


----------



## ricschick

Happy 10 weeks Ali!! Have you tried watching YouTube videos? Spiffy gave great advice that's how I found mine. 
I have an anterior placenta so I'm still not feeling much of baby so my Doppler is a god send!!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks rics! I did look at one or two YouTube videos and i feel like Im doing the same thing but i have a really small torso I think. So the measurements seem off to me, compared to my own body. Maybe Ill look again when Im actually doing the Doppler (I watched a couple ages ago) and that might help!


----------



## karoolia

When I tried to dopple myself early on I tended to look too high up. And yes,I agree about trying a small area and slowly moving around little by little. 

Mom15 - I'm sure everything is ok. I have heard that many women have some bleeding when the placenta takes over so a little brown now could be old blood from that. I think it's pretty common for confidence to wane between appointments. Mine always did. It has only been the last 5-6 weeks maybe that I have felt really good. You'll get there.


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Karoolia! Im sure you are right. And maybe I havent gone in because deep down I think everything is fine. Havent had anymore spotting since yesterday morning. Two more weeks today till my next appointment and counting the days!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 I am sure all is well also, spotting is certainly alarming but given the lack of cramping and the light nature I'm sure it's just the uterus growing and stretching. I have my first OB office appointment on Thursday next week but I don't think much will come of it, it's more of a medical history/update appointment. BUT I think they will give me my referral for the NT/12 week scan which I am really excited but also incredibly nervous for...I just want all to be well!


----------



## loves_cookies

Glad the spotting has stopped Mom15. Yay for first appointment Alli, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I have my investigation appointment for test results from Alexander on Wednesday, glad it's before Xmas and will be happy to be able to make a plan to move forward. My bereavement midwife is awesome, she's arranged to have my gynae notes from the molar and my maternity notes from Amelie be part of the investigation. I developed an infection during her delivery but I didn't know I carried group b strep then. 

I still have AF though, 10 days now! They're talking about giving me a scan on Wednesday to check for retained tissue. Ugh.


----------



## Mom15

Loves - youve been through so much. I hope you get some answers that will help you through this. Hopefully af settles down. Is this your first AF since losing Alexander? My mmc is not physically comparable to your loss of course, but I did bleed/ spot for a long time. Including the spotting it was about 8 weeks. So frustrating, its almost like a physical representation of the wound that hasnt healed yet. Sending lots of hugs!

Thanks Alli, I feel more relaxed again. Had some round ligament pain today, which while painful seemed like a sign that baby is growing. Excited for your next appointment. Wonder if they will break out the Doppler?


----------



## Alligator

Oh maybe! Ive never been before (this is the low risk maternity clinic in my area) so we will see! On the Doppler front I think I found babe on my home Doppler yesterday! For a hot second then then he swam away!! I had never heard that sound before and it was fast, ba-dum, ba-dum, ba-dum, ba-dum. Faster than my own HB and not the whooshing sound of the placenta. Yay! I want to find it again for longer but Im almost sure that was baby, even only for 5 seconds! I didnt move the probe at all and the sound went away. Yay baby!


----------



## Mom15

That sure sounds like it, Alli! :)


----------



## Alligator

I was talking to baby (am I the only one who does this?) and going come on buddy just let me hear you even for a little bit! I just want to know youre okay! And like 2 mins later I heard and of course he listened and didnt let me hear him for long! Poor hubby was sad he missed it. Going to try again today or tomorrow and hopefully video tape it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Alli, I'm do glad you found baby! :thumbup:

Mom15, I'm glad the spotting stopped. :flower:

Loves, I'm glad you're going to get some answers and a plan for how to move on from here. :hugs:

So I had an OB appointment yesterday, and while checking for the heartbeat, they were unable to find it, so they did an ultrasound. Everything was fine, thank goodness, but I asked the OB to see if she could tell the gender, and she's pretty sure it's a boy. I saw what she saw, and I have to agree, it certainly looked like a boy. I'm a little dissapointed, because I really thought I was finally having another girl, and I know my daughter will be so sad.


----------



## Alligator

Aw spiffy! Im sure the whole family will get used to the idea of another boy! 

I found baby again!! Longer and easier this time! Video taped it this time and showed hubby. Yay! Sounds like a choo choo traIn.


----------



## karoolia

Alli I'm so glad you were able to find baby, I knew you would!

Spiffy, I'm sorry your daughter won't be getting a sister, but I'm sure once everyone has time to think about it another little boy will feel exactly right.


----------



## karoolia

cookies - I'm so glad you have been getting so much support and that you may have some answers soon. There isn't much that can make a situation like yours better, but not having that support can definitely make it much worse. You're midwife sounds wonderful.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you karoolia! I think deep down I knew i would too (I still feel miserable and sick after all lol). Was such a relief and a beautiful sound. Im sure Ill check a couple more times before my 12w scan!


----------



## elmum

Alli, that is such a beautiful sound. I am probably going to listen to it every night (once I'm over 10 weeks) next time around. 

Mom15, I'm so happy the spotting has stopped. 

Cookies, we lost our little girl just before 18 weeks in mid-August and getting answers was really helpful for me moving forward. Sometimes, I still look at the report, because it makes me feel close to my daughter. Reading about her - 10 fingers, 10 toes, etc. Our daughter didn't have any chromosomal abnormalities, but she did experience Fetal Maternal Hemorrhage and that was determined to be (just a completely random) cause of death that no one could have predicted or treated at that point in her gestation. Although, it is treatable and I will be checked for it regularly next time around. Anyway, I will be thinking of you on Wednesday. 

Spiffy, we have 3 boys and 1 girl. Especially after losing their baby sister, they all have their hearts set on a girl. However, I am going to do my best to get everyone excited no matter what sex the baby is...just want a baby to bring home from the hospital. 

I am in my TWW now. FF says I am 7 DPO, although, I think I am 5 DPO. I'm really hopeful for a BFP on Christmas. fx fx fx 

much love all around, ladies!


----------



## Mom15

I have my fx for elmum. A BFP would be the best present ever!

And thanks, luckily no more spotting. I had it the same week I had a cold. I wondered if it some how was related.


----------



## karoolia

Elmum I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15 you're officially second tri! I never know when it starts...13 w? 14?? Either way...yay!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies. I just grew up with no mom and no sisters, so I always wanted a house full of girls, but I guess I'm just destined to be surrounded by boys. :dohh:

Elmum, I'm praying for a Christmas BFP for you!!!


----------



## Alligator

Aw spiffy! Those boys must need you for their mama! I grew up with 2 sisters and my poor dad was out numbered strongly. My mom thinks I'm having a girl but I think boy. Poor mom has no idea what to do with little boys lol. I think my dad would be thrilled to have a little man in the family.

My acupuncturist last night took my pulse and said she strongly suspects I'm having a boy...which is exactly what I think!


----------



## karoolia

Alli what was your acupuncturist's reason for thinking boy based on pulse? I haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Alligator

I have no idea it was right after she had put the needles in, I was on my side and I swear half asleep already (haha I had been looking forward to laying down all day). She felt for my pulse on both wrists and must have done some sort of comparison because she said it was 'strongly' boy. I will have to ask her next time.


----------



## Alligator

So I googled and found this online: https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/pulse-and-baby-gender.php interesting!


----------



## vivi789

Hello All, 
I, too, just had a miscarriage 4 weeks ago. I'm sorry we are all in this boat but I'm happy we at least have company. 
I think I'm grabbing at straws here but here it goes...any feedback is welcome.
I miscarried November 25th at 6 weeks. I bled for 3 weeks and it stopped the day I had the ultrasound when the doctor said it looked like everything was out and it also looked like my follicle was about to release an egg. We had sex that day and the bleeding stopped (I think right when I ovulated the hormone switch that takes place ended the bleeding). Anyway, at 7dpo I started to bleed again and have been on and off bleeding just like a period. I never bleed before AF but then again I haven't had a cycle after a miscarriage either. My wondfro is showing a very, very, very light positive (I'm 11dpo today) but I am thinking it is probably still leftover from the miscarriage (which was exactly 4 weeks ago today). I would be hopeful except pregnancy doesn't come easy to me and the bleeding was definitely the kind of bleeding that occurs when you have AF. Anyway, anyone have experience with the cycle after a miscarriage they want to share? Or experience with hcg tests after a 6 weeks loss? Thanks in advance!


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy. 

To answer your question, I was still getting positive tests 4 weeks after my D&C. Baby stopped growing two weeks before that. A week later AF arrived. I don't think I ovulated that cycle so I was pretty confident I wasn't pregnant again, but we were trying so I was somewhat hopeful. I did conceive that next cycle though so it can happen quickly and some women do conceive immediately so it isn't out of the question for you, but I know several of us on here had positive tests several weeks after of miscarriages and it was leftover HCG. All you can really do is wait and test again to see if your tests get stronger or fade to negative (although fair warning, my tests actually fluctuated for a little while). I don't want to sound pessimistic, I truly hope you are pregnant with your rainbow, but I also don't want you feeling extra disappointed if you can avoid it.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Vivi, I'm sorry for your loss. :( My experience was similar to Karoolia. I had positive tests for 4 weeks after my loss, and I had tests that got darker and then lighter again right before they went negative. In my case, it took 3 months to fall pregnant, though.


----------



## Mom15

Hey Vivi - Im so sorry for your loss! I can only repeat what the other ladies have said. It took 7 weeks for my hCG to be below 5. I was further along than you so hopefully it will be faster for you, but I think most of us had periods before we Oed. I Oed the first time 8 weeks after I mced. Keep us posted! And hopefully you will conceive your rainbow soon.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Vivi, I've had 2 losses and my tests have been negative by 4 weeks (11+6 but lost baby at 9 weeks) and 5 weeks (19+4). I don't know how long they took to go negative though as I wasn't regularly testing. My AF has returned 28 days later in both cases. The first time I had a scan 4 weeks post and they could see i'd ovulated the cycle immediately post loss. They haven't checked this time, but they think my cycle was anovulatory this time as AF lasted for 2 weeks (apparently not ovulating skews AF).


----------



## elmum

Thinking of you, ladies. Merry Christmas and happy holidays. I&#8217;m hoping that we all have a wonderful 2018! I know I&#8217;m ready to kiss 2017 bye bye!


----------



## ricschick

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## karoolia

Merry Christmas all!

How are you doing elmum?


----------



## vivi789

Thank you for sharing! This is helpful. I do realize now I was really hanging on to any semblance of hope even though rationally I knew it was super unlikely.


----------



## vivi789

Thank you for sharing your experiences. it helps me understand this world of post-miscarriage and hcg. :)


----------



## karoolia

It's a confusing world vivi! As much as I wanted to be pregnant again immediately, I was actually relieved when AF arrived because that meant things were going back to normal again and I could actually have an idea of what was going on with my body.


----------



## elmum

Merry Christmas!
Doing okay, Karoolia. Thanks for checking! 
Holding out hope that I will get my BFP this month. I am on CD 27 and 13 DPO today. Didn't have a FRER to test with today. Here is an image of my test from 11 DPO. I don't know how to invert the photo to make the line more clear. But, there was a very faint line that showed up. I have test strips and will test with one in the morning. Ordered more FRERs that will arrive tomorrow. Will keep you all posted. 



karoolia said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> How are you doing elmum?


 



Attached Files:







IMG_6681.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mom15

Elmum - that looks promising!! Fx


----------



## Alligator

Elmum I see something there! So hopeful for you. Fx!


----------



## ricschick

Elmum I see that!!!! Fx!!! 

Happy 12 weeks Ali!!!


----------



## karoolia

elmum I see something! Keeping all my fingers crossed it is nice and dark when you test again. Be sure to let us know! What a lovely Christmas present that would be!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Elmum, I see it! Have you had a chance to test again?

Alli, congrats on hitting 12 weeks! That's a great milestone!


----------



## Alligator

Thanks spiffy! It seems like it flew by and also went by really slow, weirdly. Trying to savour every moment but this is a tough go, feeling sick still, feeling fat, my clothes not fitting... going back to work next week will be tough!


----------



## loves_cookies

I see it too Elmum.

Congrats on 12 weeks Alli. Is everyone who's expecting in at least 2nd tri now? I've lost track.


----------



## elmum

12 weeks!! That&#8217;s amazing. I can&#8217;t believe how fast that seemed to fly by from over here! 

I&#8217;m expecting AF today and I have all the symptoms of early pregnancy or AF any moment. My HPTs arrived today. Will test with a FRER in the am tomorrow If no AF today. I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;m out this month, but will know soon.
Will keep you posted and will share tomorrow&#8217;s test, if needed


----------



## Alligator

Fx for you elmum!!


----------



## karoolia

any updates elmum?


----------



## ricschick

Any news elmum x


----------



## elmum

Sorry for the delay, ladies. AF showed late last night. So, I&#8217;m going into my third cycle trying since losing our baby. Hoping third time is a charm!! It took us three cycles to conceive our little angel. Fx fx baby dust all around!


----------



## Alligator

Sorry about af! Third cycle (if you count the first cycle as the one right after d&c) was the charm for me!!!


----------



## JnG1093

Freyja92 said:


> Hi! I'm brand new to the site, I've suffered two miscarriages and after 6 months I'm ready to start trying again! I just would like some friends to talk to and symptom spot and just talk! Wanna be friends? :) shoot me a message!

Hi Im in &#128522; am a newbie to the site and have suffered 1 mc and 1 chemical pregnancy. Feeling very nervous and scared but ready to ttc again!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

We conceived this baby on our third full cycle. Fingers crossed that your third cycle is your lucky cycle, too, Elmum! :hugs:


----------



## elmum

thank you. I am having the hardest time tonight. AF is very heavy and I feel so depressed. Our little girl would have been full term on New Years Day. I can hardly stand this. It is just so painful.


----------



## Mcjc89

Hi I'm new to this site, been lurking for about six weeks. I had a missed miscarriage at eleven weeks. I had a d and c which left me with a horrible infection sue to retained product. I was in hospital for two weeks and the emotional pain I've experienced has tested my strength. My partner and I are trying to conceive this cycle. I'm looking for some friends on here to symptom spot, support each other and to send lots of baby dust each others way.


----------



## karoolia

elmum - I think a lot of ladies got their bfp on their third cycle trying so don't give up hope! I can imagine how painful it is for you though. I wish there was something I could say. Just know we are all thinking about you. 

JnG1093 and Mcjc89 - welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses. We have all been there and it's so tough. Quite a few of us have gotten our bfps already so hopefully you will find that inspiring to know it can and does happen. We're all here to cheer each other on!


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came elmum!!! 3rd time lucky!!! I feel 3 months after my mmc too. 
Welcome girls sorry that you find yourself here but we have all helped each other along the way so your in good hands! I wish you a quick bfp!! Xx


----------



## Alligator

rics you're 20 weeks already!!! wow! So exciting. How are you feeling?


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry about AF Elmum. I think I conceived on my 3rd cycle last time too.

Welcome newcomers, I'm sorry for your losses.

We've been given the all clear to TTC again. The official cause of Alexander's loss is Chorioamnionitis. They don't know how I contracted it, but the pathologist described it as acute, florid, rampant and severe. In other words, we didn't stand a chance. I didn't even have a chance to be unwell before it was too late. The bereavement midwife and my consultant are happy for me to dictate my care and will do whatever I feel I need, including weekly scan and blood tests if I request it. They don't think my cervix is a problem, but I will ask them to check it regularly because from reading it looks like most infections ascend and if I'm ever unfortunate enough to find myself in the same position I'll need to feel like we checked everything we could. My husband bought me a Fitbit for Xmas so I can monitor my heart rate (my only symptom when I first got to hospital was tachycardia) so I'll be able to detect any changes hopefully.

I'm just waiting for AF now which was/is due today.


----------



## karoolia

loves_cookies I'm so glad you were able to get some answers. I know it doesn't make your loss any easier, but hopefully you have some peace knowing that there was nothing you could have done. It also sounds like you have a wonderful medical team who is going to do everything to help you feel reassured in your next pregnancy. I've been thinking about you and hope you get your next bfp as soon as you are ready :hugs:


----------



## loves_cookies

Thank you Karoolia

I'm CD2 now, just ordered some OPK's because even though I stopped using them last time and conceive, I have no idea what my cycle will be like this month and I want to conceive again asap.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, loves_cookies! I've been excited for every mom on this thread to get her BFP, but I think I'll be extra excited for you and Elmum, since you both went through something even worse with your later miscarriages. :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

So glad you have some answers loved cookies!! I hope it will give you some peace that you no There was nothing you could have done. I think like spiffy cant wait for you to get your bfp and have your rainbow &#127752; xxx


----------



## ricschick

Alligator said:


> rics you're 20 weeks already!!! wow! So exciting. How are you feeling?

I no I cant either lol!! Im feeling very big and tired lol but I wouldnt have it any other way!! Feeling baby more now as I have anterior placenta so thats a nice relief &#128578;


----------



## Alligator

rics that's great! According to my scan last week at 13 weeks I have a predominantly anterior placenta which I wasn't super thrilled about, as I know it can delay feeling baby move!


----------



## ricschick

It is annoying but hey ho just one of those things!! Cant believe you are 14 weeks nearly!! Crazy how time flys!! X


----------



## Alligator

Right? I can't believe it either...it's pretty great!


----------



## ricschick

Happy 14 weeks xx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks rics! Second tri, woo!


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies!
Cookies, I&#8217;m so glad you also got answers. I am crossing everything that you will get your BFP soon!
I posted this in a TWW thread, but thought I&#8217;d check in with you ladies as well:

Hello, everyone. Just wanted to say hi. I&#8217;m currently 6 dpo, according to my ovulation pains and all other signs. FF has me as 5 dpo. Had very light pink spotting when wiping today. Hoping it&#8217;s IB. Fx for all of you still in this month. I&#8217;m going to try to wait until at least 10 dpo to start testing. Fx for those out this month and baby dust all around!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck elmum!!!! Xx


----------



## karoolia

Good luck elmum! Keep us posted!!


----------



## ricschick

Karoolia only a few more weeks left!! Wow you all set? Xx


----------



## karoolia

Not even remotely set, but there isn't much to do either. We don't have a room for a nursery so baby will be in our room until we move in July. We have a pack n play for him/her to sleep in. We have a car seat/stroller and a few outfits. I have a shower coming up this Saturday so we'll get some more stuff then and then buy any necessities we still need. I also went to a pre-natal class on the weekend so I'm feeling informed that way. So I guess maybe we are in good shape? Since this is baby #1 I think I'll be figuring out a lot as we go.


----------



## Alligator

Good luck elmum. Fx for you!


----------



## Mom15

Hey ladies! I have been way too quiet on here. My anatomy scan went great! Baby looks healthy and measured right at 50th percentile. Staying team yellow :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## karoolia

That's great Mom15! I'm glad we're not the only ones team yellow!


----------



## Mom15

I love being team yellow. Although its a bit harder this time for some reason, but I wont change my mind. I just cant wait til that moment when I find out at birth. Babys head was down, which was nice to see. Ill have another scan in 4 weeks to make sure baby is growing well. Just a precaution as bicornuate uterus can cause growth restrictions plus the fibroid. Im not worried. DS was always in the 80th - 90th percentile. He sure had no problem growing :) but I dont mind the extra scans, just makes it harder to stay team yellow when you see baby so much.


----------



## karoolia

I can imagine! I would love to know our baby's sex, but DH really wants that moment of surprise at birth. Being team yellow is fine with me now, but leaving up to our last ultrasound I was so tempted to ask. I think I would be struggling if we were having regular scans, haha.


----------



## ricschick

Wow I cant believe your already 35 weeks karoolia and 20 weeks mom15!! Time is flying now!!! 
Dh just doesnt have the patience to be team yellow and I like to be organised so finding out definitely suits us lol.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hey ladies! My anatomy scan also went great and baby is definitely another boy. I was dissapointed (still am occasionally) but I'm getting used to it.

Karoolia, I can't believe you're getting so close! 35+0 weeks is when I had my third baby, and it's also when I went into labor with my fourth (but the progesterone shots stopped it), so I know I'll be getting antsy when i get to that point!


----------



## Alligator

Mom15, I was thinking of you the other day! So glad all is going well. I dont think I have the patience to stay team yellow lol!


----------



## elmum

Wonderful news, Mom15!


----------



## elmum

Over half way there, Spiffy! So exciting!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies! I don't have the patience for team yellow either. It is 100% for DH. I swear I will find out next time whether he wants to know or not, haha. 

Elmum how are you doing?


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies!
Doing fine...in the two week wait. DPO 6. Had my first cycle of normal flow since our loss in August. Before that, AF was extremely heavy. I am really hopeful thats a good sign of my body healing. Fx fx for Baby dust all around!! Xoxo 



karoolia said:


> Thanks ladies! I don't have the patience for team yellow either. It is 100% for DH. I swear I will find out next time whether he wants to know or not, haha.
> 
> Elmum how are you doing?


----------



## Mom15

Good to hear from you Elmum! I have my fingers crossed for you. Any plans to test or just waiting it out?


----------



## elmum

I have lots of tests in my bathroom.... ha! But, I&#8217;m going to try to wait for as long as I can. I&#8217;d like to say I&#8217;m strong enough to just wait until test day...which is 9 days away, but I probably won&#8217;t wait that long. I&#8217;ve resisted testing so far, because that just got in my head last month. It&#8217;s crazy how fast the months go by And how slowly the days are in the TWW!! ;)


----------



## karoolia

Crossing my fingers for you Elmum! It is so hard to resist testing. My goal was always to wait until TWW was over, but I always caved.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck, Elmum! I tried so hard to wait with this baby, but I caved at 9dpo because I had symptoms that made me suspicious. :winkwink:


----------



## Mom15

If its of any help with this pregnancy I tested bfn at 8dpo and had a faint line at 9dpo. So I wouldnt test any earlier than 9 or 10 dpo.


----------



## Alligator

And to add to that with this pregnancy I had clear BFN at 9 dpo and I was so upset, sure I was out. 10dpo, vvvfl.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I have everything crossed for you elmum!!!! 

Not long now karoolia!! How you feeling? Xx


----------



## Mom15

Came by to peek at your chart and keeping my fx Elmum!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Just thought I'd update here ladies, I got a BFP yesterday. Will hopefully give me a due date some time in November, although I haven't looked up the exact date. I need to make contact with my bereavement midwife sometime this week and we can start making a plan for my care. 

I finally started bereavement counselling last week, 14 weeks after the expedited referral that said it would take 6-10 to start. It should help with the dates coming up though. 26th March probably would have been my section date, it will be 1 year since discovering our first loss on the 30th, then Alexander's due date on the 31st. I'm glad to be hopefully pregnant again through these dates though as I think it will help.


----------



## Mom15

Big congrats loves! All FX for a healthy sticky bean! Keep us updated. I know this thread has died down a lot, but I think some of us still check it regularly.


----------



## ricschick

Oh congratulations cookies!!! Im so happy for you!!! Im glad your now getting the support you need and hopefully you will be able to enjoy this pregnancy a bit more with that support xxxx


----------



## Alligator

Congrats to you cookies - that's such great news. Loss anniversaries are hard but I found it was easier to bear the sadness, knowing my rainbow babe was with me and kicking me (just passed our first babe's due date last week).


----------



## karoolia

Congratulations cookies!! I hope this little baby is your rainbow. I'm also glad you are getting counselling. Sometimes it can be so hard to get support. And yes, those dates are hard, no matter what you can't help but feel sad when they roll around. 

As for my update, I think most of you have seen, but I had a little boy! Nolan Thomas :) He was born Friday, Feb. 23rd. We absolutely adore him.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Congratulations, cookies! I'm so happy that you have the hope of this new baby to help you through the difficult dates coming up. :hugs:

Karoolia!!! Huge congrats on your baby boy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: How was labor? How are you adjusting to motherhood?


----------



## elmum

COOKIES, so happy for you!!! 

KAROOLIA, congrats on the arrival of your Baby Boy!

I wanted to check in, so you ladies can see my chart this month. This TWW feels really excruciating! I am super hopeful and yet I just want the days to pass quickly so I can know for sure and HOPEFULLY get that BFP! Fx fx fx


----------



## Alligator

Good luck elmum!! <3


----------



## loves_cookies

Thank you everyone. I'm 5 weeks now, I spoke to my bereavement midwife earlier and my first scan it booked in for 27th March (a day after what would have been my section date) so less than 2 weeks to wait! She has also set up a next pregnancy clinic which runs every week to support pregnancy after loss which i'll be free to attend as often as I need to.

Good luck Elmum! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ricschick

Not long now cookies!!! Its great that you will have that added support!! Xx


----------



## elmum

Well, dang it! Looks like AF is coming today. Off to another month...the Chinese gender chart says we would conceive a girl if we get pregnant this month. At this point, we just want a healthy baby.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry elmum xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry elmum.

I'm back again after a mc at 7 weeks on march 17th. Bleeding has stopped.. hospital doctors have said we're good to go when we're ready. Gp said waiting 1 month for dating purposes is good.. but we are eager to get going. Guessing we wont catch this cycle but you never know!


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies! Im 10 dpo today...wanted you to see my test this morning. After three minutes :happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats elmum! Im 11dpo today... hoping I get a line on Sunday!!


----------



## elmum

Fx for you MrsMommy2 !!
Hoping for a BFP for you.
I&#8217;m a little anxious with mine. Obviously hoping to see a great line progression over the next few days. I am actually scheduled to see a high risk doc on Thursday (originally a prepregnancy appointment)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed for good progression :)


----------



## Mom15

Fx for a sticky bean elmum!!! Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## elmum

Well, sorry for the false alarm. Only got that one clear faint BFP. BFNs since then. I thought DH had a little too much for Easter dinner and are chances weren&#8217;t great this month. I was elated thinking we got pregnant anyway. I&#8217;m thinking of taking this month off from temping. Just so i can sleep in and stress less...we won&#8217;t stop &#8220;trying&#8221; but maybe just help me relax. I see a high risk doc on Thursday. It will be good to have a plan in place for when we do get pregnant again. I did get positive results from a fertility specialist- good follicle counts, 13 follicles that were maturing this month. And I&#8217;m definitely ovulating. All positive and hopeful signs.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry about that elmum <3
Good luck!

Mine are still BFN too. AF due today. I'm also not going to temp next month.. I'm finding it a bit stressful.


----------



## loves_cookies

Sorry to see you update Elmum.

Hope your appointment goes well on Thursday. Glad you're getting a plan in place, I felt much better once I had a plan for a new pregnancy and new what I needed to do.


----------



## ricschick

Ah no sorry elmum!! Having a relaxed month sounds like a good plan!! Xx


----------



## loves_cookies

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Mom15

Loves - good to hear from you. I am doing well and in the home stretch of this pregnancy. I am hoping for a few more days to get some stuff done and then baby is welcome to enter this world whenever he or she would like. I have gestational diabetes so they wont let me go past 40 weeks, but I dont think Ill make it that far anyway. 

How have you been?


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Mom15! You're so close to the end now. Seems to have gone past so quickly (probably less so for you though!) Sorry to hear about the GD. Did you have it with your DS?

I'm doing okay, it's a stressful high risk pregnancy though. I'm 16 weeks today, we had a major panic last week as I went for my weekly scan and found my cervix had funneled and shortened, in 7 days it dropped from 42.2mm to 10mm! They get concerned with a measurement of 25mm. All the Dr's were shocked at how quickly, severely and early it had occurred. I was immediately diagnosed with cervical incompetence and sent to another hospital and had a stitch put in 4 hours later. They're now pretty confident it's the trigger for us losing Alexander. They're slightly perplexed as to how i've developed it as I carried Amelie to term with no issues, but it seems i'm one of unlucky few who develop complications following a d&c. I'm now a week post and so far everything is stable, cervix measured 12mm yesterday and the funnel is smaller, so at the moment Dr is happy. I'm to get lots of rest and I've been signed off work until i'm 24 weeks which 18th July.

I'm so lucky for the Rainbow Clinic. Without them I wouldn't have been having weekly checks and it wouldn't have been uncovered until it was too late.


----------



## Mom15

Loves - I am so sorry! And I am so glad they caught it this time. I remember they were saying last time you went into labor because of an infection. I wonder if that was secondary meaning you only had that because you dilated/effaced early?
July doesnt seem that far away, but I am sure it feels like a lifetime away. And every pinch you feel has you heart racing. I pray that the Cerclage will do its job and all will be well in the end. Its such a cruel thing to deal with. Keep your feet up! 

I did not have GD either DS so it was a bit surprising. Even my doctor was surprised as I am not overweight, it doesnt run in my family, I dont have pcos. So I dont have any of the typical risk factors. I try hard not to complain. I am having a healthy pregnancy and baby otherwise and thats so much to be thankful for. 

Ill be checking in with you now and then to see how you are!


----------



## Alligator

How scary loves! I am so glad they caught that. Pregnancy is so precarious at times, it seems.

For me, similar to Mom15...just counting the days (although she has less to count than me haha). Nearing the end of pregnancy and it's getting bittersweet. I am physically getting ready to be done, but I am trying to cherish the kicks and bumps from my girl and having her all to myself. And we aren't READY at all haha. So much more to do! My shower is not this weekend but next weekend and I'm excited for it, also nervous, I hope there's a good amount of people there.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Loves, I'm so glad they discovered your incompetent cervix when they did! I'll be praying that baby sits tight and your cervix stays shut!

As for me, I'm also just waiting out the last little bit here. I've had my babies at 35, 36, 37, and 38 weeks, so even though I'm not quite term yet, I feel like I've been watching every little sign, wondering if labor is near. So far so good, though.

Mom15, I'm sorry you've had to deal with GD this go around. At least you don't have to deal with it for much longer.

Alligator, have fun at your upcoming baby shower! I hope you get a great turnout!


----------



## Mom15

Thanks Spiffy! I too am watching every little sign. I feel like I went from checking for fertile cm, to checking for spotting, to checking for mucus plug. Always something. Wonder if there will be a day where I just wipe without checking the tp. Lol. I really want to make it to at least June 1st.


----------



## Alligator

I still check tp everyday! Its just habit now I think. I do wonder if this will stop eventually.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

:haha: Yes, I check the TP, too! Last week I had some bloody show and freaked out, thinking baby would follow soon after, but here I am a week later. :dohh:


----------



## Alligator

LOL spiffy, I am sure I lost part of my plug around 30-31 weeks, a small part but it was quite unmistakable and not any discharge I usually see. Luckily no blood! And yep, here I am weeks later and it's obviously all fine and grown back.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Just wanted to let you all know that my little boy arrived safely tonight! 6lbs 11oz and 18.5 inches long. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20180606_034946.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elmum

Amazing, Spiffy! Beautiful mama, beautiful boy!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Alligator

Oh spiffy! That's so wonderful, congratulations! <3


----------



## Mom15

Congrats Spiffy! This makes it so real for me, I think you were only a few days behind me?


----------



## loves_cookies

Congrats Spiffy! So happy for you!

How's things Elmum?


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations spiffy!!! Beautiful!! 

Cookie so glad they discovered it early!!! Make sure you take it easy Mrs!! 
Not long now ladies!!! 

Billie came at 39 weeks and I was so relieved lol!! Im now considering getting sterilised. X


----------



## elmum

:hugs: Hi Ladies. So excited for all of you doing so well. 
I've started a TTC journal. Charting has been helpful and we've done lots of tests. Not sure why we are struggling to conceive this time around. I hope there is nothing that was done to me when they very forcibly had to remove the placenta, 2 hours after delivering our little girl stillborn. But, it's hard not to think something is wrong. 
Anyway, getting ready for some vacation time. Hopeful to relax and hoping I'll fall pregnant on a beach somewhere.


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies! Im so excited to finally have happy news to share! 12 months since we lost our baby girl and I have my BFP!! 
Im 10 dpo today and lines are great. I can hardly believe it is actually happening


----------



## ricschick

Elmum omg I’m soooo pleased for you congratulations!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## elmum

Thank you!!! We are thrilled!


----------



## elmum

Just thought I’d say hello. Hope you all are having happy holidays and I wish you a happy and healthy 2019.
We are 18 weeks along with our baby boy. Thankful all is going well so far. We will deliver on or before May 29. 
Best wishes, beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

elmum said:


> Just thought I’d say hello. Hope you all are having happy holidays and I wish you a happy and healthy 2019.
> We are 18 weeks along with our baby boy. Thankful all is going well so far. We will deliver on or before May 29.
> Best wishes, beautiful ladies!!

Aww how lovely! :cloud9:
Congratulations! :D<3


----------

